# 4/4 Raw After Mania Discussion: "ALL HOPE IS GONE"



## Hurin

WWE fucking sucks.


----------



## Pacmanboi

They can't mute the Post Mania crowd tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Marcos 25063

The title should be Vince prevails. . .For now... :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The rage, broken dreams, & salt are absolutely delicious. :zayn3


----------



## Q-MAN

This company can fucking die for all I care.


----------



## Blackbeard

Tomorrow night is going to be entertaining. I can't wait to hear the crowd poo poo Roman's coronation :mark:


----------



## Q-MAN

Clique said:


> Discuss the Mania and the fallout from the biggest fail ever.


fixed it


----------



## Wrestlefire

Clique said:


> Discuss the Mania and the fallout from the biggest show ever.


Only real hope left is Vince won a poison pill tonight in the lockbox.

Other than that, they're going to need security to even put on Smarkamania tomorrow night.


----------



## Magic

roman is going to get booed out of the building when he comes out with that title.


----------



## Unoriginal

Thank god Lucha Underground exists, otherwise I would give up on wrestling entirely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show was a rib, right? No way that booking from top to bottom was the real deal..


----------



## Wrestlefire

Magic said:


> roman is going to get booed out of the building when he comes out with that title.


Over-under on arrests tomorrow night: 10.


----------



## leatherface24

I'm not watching Raw, Smackdown or any of their ppv's anymore and I canceled my subscription. All I'll do from now on is read what happens on the dirt sheets and maybe watch a condensed segment replay on YouTube.


----------



## Wrestlefire

How many people who went to AT&T Stadium today just gave up on WWE?


----------



## JimCornette

If only Shane had won...


----------



## Lone Star

Fuck Vince McMahon. He can choke on a dick.


----------



## sbzero546

There you have it. The trash that is WWE. Ugh going to Payback with Reigns as Champion sucks but hey at least the arena will be loud


----------



## Joshi Judas

Isn't Mania the place where old rivalries/feuds come to an end and new ones begin? Where you set up new things for the fans to get excited about?


So let's see:

1. Charlotte is still champion.
2. The Authority still exists.
3. More Reigns vs Authority even after all these months.
4. Wyatts are still jobbers.
5. Jericho/Styles are tied now, so this goes on again, or Styles just lost his first feud in the WWE.

Only new thing, which involved a babyface winning was Zack Ryder becoming IC champion. And we all know how strong he's going to be booked :maury The IC title is going to matter again :lmao


----------



## Dylan lols

Cant wait for roman to get shit on tomorrow


----------



## Clique

ShowStopper said:


> This show was a rib, right? No way that booking from top to bottom was the real deal..


 I'm still trying to figure out the decision on Jericho/Styles. :aries2

Business as usual with the Reigns booking which I am somewhat surprised by. The company is going to move forward with their plans for him as 'The Guy' no what the live reactions are from the fans, that is apparent.


----------



## DenGal

any clever chants tomorrow? I think if Roman gets a promo (which wwe would be stupid to do) the crowd will eat him alive.


----------



## Tony

Watch Ryder lose the IC title immediately :ti

Gonna watch for the crowd reaction and how they're going to handle it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Clique said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the decision on Jericho/Styles. :aries2
> 
> Business as usual with the Reigns booking which I am somewhat surprised by. The company is going to move forward with their plans for him as 'The Guy' no what the live reactions are from the fans, that is apparent.


Agree. When I made my post, I wasn't even thinking of the main event, tbh. The winners of some of these matches and HOW they won have me scratching my head.

For example, I have zero problem with Brock beating Dean. I don't even consider myself a Dean fan, but I don't dislike him, either. But...a 13 minute match? One F5? Dean not getting any big shine spots/moments? I mean, some on here were predicting a Bret/Austin WM 13 moment where Austin looked great in defeat and got 'made.' I was hoping for that, too. But man, that didn't even come *close* to happening. 

Charlotte retaining made no sense, either. Sasha or Becky would've made more sense.

While I'm happy for Ryder personally, him winning made zero sense in context of the storyline. Dude hasn't even been on Raw until recently.

Jericho/AJ, as you mentioned. Odd.

Not even gonna count Reigns because that was a given and predictable.

Taker winning was fine. But very anti-climatic match, as well.

Weird night, IMO.


----------



## ACSplyt

Wonder if Bulletproof/Balor Club will debut on Raw tomorrow or any shocking surprises will happen :vince2


----------



## hbgoo1975

Magic said:


> roman is going to get booed out of the building when he comes out with that title.


I HOPE THAT THERE IS A RIOT BUT THERE IS NOT GOING TO BE! BECAUSE SOME EVIL RACIST FAN IS GOING TO GET CHEERED SHOOTING ON ROMAN FOR SOME EVIL WHITE SKINHEAD TO ATTACK HIM!


----------



## ellthom

Not sure if I want to watch tonight, watching Wrestlemania felt like watching genocide... I am really depressed right now lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

Awful booking.

Wwe better pull some epic shit tomorrow night or the interest in them may fall to historic levels, and thats BEFORE football season

Utter trash


----------



## elo

What am I supposed to tune in for?

I've already seen Roman win the title and it was boring, Shane lost so The Authority are still around for another 462 years, Zack Ryder won and he's already won a mid-card title and it was a pretty boring reign, the women are in the exact same status as a week ago with Dirty Ric screwing up the title matches, AJ and Ambrose (probably the most over babyfaces in the company) both looked like geeks losing easily to part-timers.

What on earth am I supposed to tune in for Vince?


----------



## Reotor

This will be the first post Mania Raw that I will miss.
And the sad thing is, I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Headliner

The Raw after Mania crowd is going to shit all over this show. I can't wait. They deserve it honestly.


----------



## The Bloodline

ShowStopper said:


> Agree. When I made my post, I wasn't even thinking of the main event, tbh. The winners of some of these matches and HOW they won have me scratching my head.
> 
> For example, I have zero problem with Brock beating Dean. I don't even consider myself a Dean fan, but I don't dislike him, either. But...a 13 minute match? One F5? Dean not getting any big shine spots/moments? I mean, some on here were predicting a Bret/Austin WM 13 moment where Austin looked great in defeat and got 'made.' I was hoping for that, too. But man, that didn't even come *close* to happening.
> 
> Charlotte retaining made no sense, either. Sasha or Becky would've made more sense.
> 
> While I'm happy for Ryder personally, him winning made zero sense in context of the storyline. Dude hasn't even been on Raw until recently.
> 
> Jericho/AJ, as you mentioned. Odd.
> 
> Not even gonna count Reigns because that was a given and predictable.
> 
> Taker winning was fine. But very anti-climatic match, as well.
> 
> Weird night, IMO.



Pretty much summed up my thoughts for the whole night. Not sure I was truly happy with any ending on the whole card besides Corbin winning the battle royal


----------



## Deebow

So after all the stipulations and the build up, everything is the exact same. The Authority is still in power, Reigns is champion again, and Brock is still untouchable. They really screwed the pooch on this one. Hopefully, something huge happens on RAW, but I think I will be fastforwarding through tonight's episode.


----------



## Ordar

Who got over at Wrestlemania? No-one. Ryder maybe got a boost, but literally no-one cares about him.

None of the booking made sense. What was to gain from any of the results? Basically WM may as well have not happened


----------



## bullshitter

when TV ratings are tanking you'd think they want to make fans tune in, I honestly can't see a reason unless BulletProof debut and destroy Reigns? Please?


----------



## Martins

How 'bout a terrorist attack?


----------



## Demandred

I cant remember the last time I watched RAW. Im down to only PPVs. I don't see WM changing that. No interest in whats going on. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Joseph92

Well lets see, they pretty much buried the Wyatts. Vince is still in charge, so that whole Undertaker/Shane stuff was pointless. You still have Charlotte as women's champion. And you have a heavyweight champ that no one wants to see as champ!



Tony said:


> Watch Ryder lose the IC title immediately :ti
> 
> Gonna watch for the crowd reaction and how they're going to handle it.


I hope he does loss! Maybe even on Raw! The guy hasn't wrestle on TV in months (maybe even a year or more?) and they give him the IC belt? Sure he wrestles on NXT, but for me that don't really count because not everyone has the network to watch NXT, and it is considered a rookie league with a few non rookies in it.


----------



## Lavidavi35

I hope after that underwhelming Lesnar match, Dean Ambrose just turns heel on RAW. They're dead set on Roman as top face, which is fucked up for poor Deano, so turning him heel instead I think would benefit him. Idk, just scared that Dean's going into Wyatt and Owens territory in being depushed. Poor guy didn't do anything but go out and steal people's hearts every night, but they repay him by having him lose to a single F5 in arguably the most anticipated match on the Mania card. In the time that was given, he did look good, but not good enough to make a new big star. Baffling and I hope Dean goes heel for the sake of our sanity.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

elo said:


> What am I supposed to tune in for?
> 
> I've already seen Roman win the title and it was boring, Shane lost so The Authority are still around for another 462 years, Zack Ryder won and he's already won a mid-card title and it was a pretty boring reign, the women are in the exact same status as a week ago with Dirty Ric screwing up the title matches, AJ and Ambrose (probably the most over babyfaces in the company) both looked like geeks losing easily to part-timers.
> 
> What on earth am I supposed to tune in for Vince?


Seriously the only reason to tune into Raw tomorrow is to see if anything happens at all.


----------



## hbgoo1975

Martins said:


> How 'bout a terrorist attack?


I hope something like that would force WWE to go out of business! :laugh:


----------



## Wonderllama

We know what to expect. The European morons will have their fun, yell their "funny" and "witty" chants (_JBL! Michael Cole! Randy Savage! blah blah blah!_), and maybe even do the wave a few times, but ultimately it doesn't matter. Because one week later they will be forgotten about, swept under the rug, and WWE will march forward.

Roman Reigns is the WWE Champion and he will remain the champ for a long, long time. This is the beginning of a multi-year run for the Roman Empire. *DEAL WITH IT.*


----------



## Hawkke

Clique said:


> *Re: 4/4 Raw After Mania Discussion: "NO HOPE WAS EVER THERE"*


Good man, you kind of botched the thread title there.
ositivity


----------



## HHHbkDX

Garbage ass company. Thank GOODNESS the NBA Playoffs are starting up pretty soon. I'll be taking a break for a few months from watching this shit :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

Magic said:


> roman is going to get booed out of the building when he comes out with that title.


I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns doesn't even appear on the show just so that WWE can avoid the negative reaction.

They're so clever with their tactics in protecting this guy/downplaying the negative reaction that he gets. Unfortunately, they're not nearly as clever in booking/writing for their shows.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Hey, Bayley.

And Enzo. And Cass.


----------



## LaMelo

I think we will see some surprises.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Raw is hopeless. Making Reigns a heel won't work either. Fans still have to get into and want to watch the Heel work. Nobody wants to see Roman Reigns either as a face or heel, because he can't work the mic and cant wrestle. He's just a big bland lumbering dude with 0 charisma.

When all you have on the roster is a bunch of work rate guys that won't even do high spots (think TLC), and also no one else that can work the mic or has charisma - you end up with a cast of C rate actors performing awful scripts. Those types of shows get cancelled. I'm looking forward to USA cancelling Raw. The only way Vince ever changes is if he's forced too.

I will be watching Villanova vs North Carolina tomorrow.


----------



## seannnn

Over/under on HHH/Steph promo time at 15 minutes


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Have no excitement to watch RAW now. 

Oh......they either call someone up from NXT or bring back a vet to feed to Cena/Roman. 

Crowd goes crazy for the 1st week. They do the job to those 2. Then down to the mid-card they go. Rinse. Repeat.

Holy Shit! Holy Shit! This is Awesome! This is Awesome!


----------



## Erik.

Let's see what minute of the show kills the crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So are we getting a Steph promo where she rubs it in the faces of Shane and the fans that more trash segments will continue?

ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## RyanPelley

Five predictions for tonight and moving forward to a reeeeally interesting spring:

- Sheamus attacks Reigns to re-spark their legendary feud

- AJ Styles rolls up Jericho for a win to end their program, before being attacked by Big Show

- Ryder loses a non-title match to Ryback to start a feud

- Balor Club shows up, all wearing face paint and acting like 'demons'

- Eva Marie's big push begins


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ready for some fuckery.


----------



## Sincere

What are the odds that we have a 30 minute segment dedicated to Steph/Trips berating all the fans and telling us how awesome they are, including a boring appearance by Reigns flaunting the undeserving title he was just handed telling us how great he is.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Can't wait for the Nakamura, Bayley and NXT chants anytime the show gets boring for the crowd, I mean you heard them at Wrestlemania it's a surefire bet you hear them at Raw tonight.


----------



## FightOwensFight

HHHbkDX said:


> Garbage ass company. Thank GOODNESS the NBA Playoffs are starting up pretty soon. I'll be taking a break for a few months from watching this shit :mark:


Yep why would I miss my team winning a championship with ease, better than watching this garbage company put on lacklustre show after lacklustre show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

PENTAGON said:


> Isn't Mania the place where old rivalries/feuds come to an end and new ones begin? Where you set up new things for the fans to get excited about?
> 
> 
> So let's see:
> 
> 1. Charlotte is still champion.
> 2. The Authority still exists.
> 3. More Reigns vs Authority even after all these months.
> 4. Wyatts are still jobbers.
> 5. Jericho/Styles are tied now, so this goes on again, or Styles just lost his first feud in the WWE.
> 
> Only new thing, which involved a babyface winning was Zack Ryder becoming IC champion. And we all know how strong he's going to be booked :maury The IC title is going to matter again :lmao


I enjoyed Mania as a stand-alone show personally, but looking at this, yeah, we have zero things for interesting fallout.

All the people shitting on Roman walking out of Mania as champ... it was the only result of Mania that was practically certain. Triple H had the title to try and put over Reigns, you think a 46 year old COO had a burning desire to work a WWE Champion's schedule for months?

But I'm keen for Raw, just for debuts, returns, major angles and crazy crowds that make up the annual post-Mania Raw. Last year's deal of Brock going berserk after losing the title was one of my favourite angles in ages.


----------



## Freelancer

After watching that garbage last night, I hope the fans shit all over RAW.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So much anger over a fake guy winning a pretend championship.....hate to see how you guys react to real sports


----------



## Oakesy

Tonight is the WWE's last chance to keep me interested in the main show. I will continue with NXT before I cancel the Network. The matches last night were alright, but the booking was new levels of bad.


----------



## JTB33b

Get ready for a 15 minute promo from Roman Reigns tomorrow night opening Raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Just give me some Ambrose and New Day and I'm good. :toomanykobes


----------



## Freelancer

I'll be watching tonight, but after last night I'm probably going to be taking a break from WWE. The main roster at least, NXT is still good in my book.


----------



## BlackoutLAS

Simply Flawless said:


> So much anger over a fake guy winning a pretend championship.....hate to see how you guys react to real sports


Wow, you're so much cooler than everyone else because you don't take it seriously! 

Oh wait, you've been here for 5 years and have over 8000 posts on a 'pretend fighting' forum :serious:


----------



## heizenberg the G

I doubt Reigns will even have a segment where he talks inside the ring WWE knows what's going to happen they experts in over protecting Roman if he will talk it will probably be a 5 minute segment tops where he talks to Renee at the monitor and then wrestle at some shitty tag team match lmfao he will be slaughtered then.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Wwe is insane. Other than the crazy crowd, theres nothing to look forward too.

Nxt call ups isnt going to make things palateable over the summer.

Debit bulletproof? They will fucking flop cause finn is bland, gallows has a failed wwe gimmick the audience will chant at him. The wildcard is anderson: he has a lousy body but hes been off for a while, maybe a steroid cycle buffed him up and hes a great talker. If hes not, they fail. Absolutely.


----------



## minhtam1638

Simply Flawless said:


> So much anger over a fake guy winning a pretend championship.....hate to see how you guys react to real sports


We watch WWE because we can't handle real sports.


----------



## heizenberg the G

JTB33b said:


> Get ready for a 15 minute promo from Roman Reigns tomorrow night opening Raw.


Nope Triple h will cut a 20 min promo for him Reigns will just have a 5 minute segment where his smiling or some shit while Steffy goes at him The WWE don't want him booed don't be surprised if he just have a backstage interview with Renee then wrestle.


----------



## amhlilhaus

After last night, even turning reigns heel wouldnt matter: all the faces have no momentum. Aj lost, ambrose beaten up like a bitch, such a shit company

If there was any hint of competition, theyd flat line within a year


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I'm entirely meh on the company right now. I'm only watching to see the reactions and chants.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I'm entirely meh on the company right now. I'm only watching to see the reactions and chants.


But you're still going to watch? SMH.


----------



## SkipMDMan

I'll do my usual. Turn on at 8pm, see what happens. Generally if it's Steph/HHH then I turn it off and go back to computer. Come back at 9pm and 10pm to see if anything useful occurs. Go to bed before the show ends because I know the ending will be more of the same.

Then come in here and read how bad it was the next day! Thanks people for making it easy on me to "keep up" with WWE without wasting much time.


----------



## GAD247

The majority of creative's time today will be spent planning how to hide boo's on television directed towards their _number one guy_. 


What are the chances they decide to just loop Roman's theme during his promos from this point on? 


This is your headliner two years running now from WM folks :clap


----------



## Continuum

roman better lose the title tonight


----------



## PraXitude

Will the Authority strip the title off Reigns for him becoming Chris Brown?


----------



## T0M

RyanPelley said:


> - Sheamus attacks Reigns to re-spark their legendary feud


No joke, I actually predicted this to myself last night. It's exactly the type of feud WWE will run with during the downtime in the spring and it will be Rollins going into Summerslam.

Heaven help us, this is just a nightmare of epic proportions right now.


----------



## TripleG

This is going to be better than Mania itself because that crowd is going to be nuts!


----------



## Xobeh

I'll give them a fair chance. They could debut someone that might hold my interest.
That being said, I honestly hope Reigns loses the title tonight. He isn't a face. If he turns heel then yes, leave him with the title and give him a fair chance.

I could still a terrible thing happening: Shane O'Mac just had to wrestle and not win and takes over RAW (or SmackDown!) and Reigns goes with him as champion. Might be one last push to try to get the crowd to be a part of the Roman Empire.


----------



## The Masked One

On the bright sight, WM was such a letdown that Raw should be automatically better :cole


----------



## Xobeh

Cena came back. I just realized that. No doubt that's the WWE's "big play" to get the crowd exicted about post-WM. I am looking forward to the highlights from Rowan/Rock. That was easily the 5* match last night.



PraXitude said:


> Will the Authority strip the title off Reigns for him becoming Chris Brown?


I suppose that would actually be possible.
It would tie into (if I'm right) with what I and others guessed about Shane. Shane just had to compete, not win, to get control of RAW.

Which unfortunately means that Shane could override the order of HHH and we get Shane (face) and Shane's Boy (face-but-booed-face) Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin

Steph/HHH will hold a promo about the spear and Reigns will interrupt and shrug it off.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Not even bothering with this.
Go right to hell.

I truly hope enough fans are pissed to not watch Raw, and give them a record low.

Please crowd, please don't stop screaming Bullshit until a McMahon breaks out in tears.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Simply Flawless said:


> So much anger over a fake guy winning a pretend championship.....hate to see how you guys react to real sports


Is your real name Vince Russo?

In real sports, Usain Bolt isn't forced to deliberately slow down to get a doped up fatboy over the finish line first.
Real sports brings disappointment because it's legit. WWE brings rage because they actually can choose to please the fans, and instead choose to fuck them in the ass without lube.


----------



## Barnerito

*Is there any chance to save the RAW?*

What do you think could happen at RAW and instantly would make things better?

Post-mania RAW shows were always starts of the new "season" and some of them made better impressions than WM.

But now i can't find ways to fix problems. NXT debuts? Not this big. Bullet Club? Cool, but it's not enough. Shane's control of RAW? Good idea, but WWE will probably fuck this up too.


----------



## SPCDRI

seannnn said:


> Over/under on HHH/Steph promo time at 15 minutes


Honesty, I take the over.


----------



## Cappi

This will be a great show, just to continue the mindfuck that is WWE and Vince. Give the fans some hope but then? The next 12 months will happen.


----------



## Freelancer

Im just looking forward to them screwing up the Bullet Club tonight.


----------



## A-C-P

I would post its time to start getting ready for Raw, but after what was consumed last night and the fact it is opening day for The Brewers I am already VERY READY.


----------



## Rocketmansid

*Re: Is there any chance to save the RAW?*



Barnerito said:


> What do you think could happen at RAW and instantly would make things better?
> 
> Post-mania RAW shows were always starts of the new "season" and some of them made better impressions than WM.
> 
> But now i can't find ways to fix problems. NXT debuts? Not this big. Bullet Club? Cool, but it's not enough. Shane's control of RAW? Good idea, but WWE will probably fuck this up too.


I have a feeling they will do something to keep the fans tuning in weekly, they seem to always do this when people are really fed up.


----------



## SDWarrior

Owens, AJ, Ambrose, Shane and Trips all lost last at Mania. I'm not sure how much less I can give as shit about the product right now.


----------



## Rocketmansid

SkipMDMan said:


> I'll do my usual. Turn on at 8pm, see what happens. Generally if it's Steph/HHH then I turn it off and go back to computer. Come back at 9pm and 10pm to see if anything useful occurs. Go to bed before the show ends because I know the ending will be more of the same.
> 
> Then come in here and read how bad it was the next day! Thanks people for making it easy on me to "keep up" with WWE without wasting much time.


Pretty much how I do it, but I do actually watch half of the show or the majority of it.


----------



## Marrakesh

T0M said:


> No joke, I actually predicted this to myself last night. It's exactly the type of feud WWE will run with during the downtime in the spring and it will be Rollins going into Summerslam.
> 
> Heaven help us, this is just a nightmare of epic proportions right now.


Man, if this happens I just won't be able to stop laughing. I don't think it will because even WWEE knew how bad it was and that was why the LON and 'The Family' (Anyone remember this? :lol) were set up to try and cover for the shitfest that was Reigns vs Sheamus (Tater Tots) :ti 

God, it was awful. Legit one of the worst main event feuds in history. Legit embarrassing.

I think they are going to do more Reigns vs Authority, which at this pint is almost as bad. I think HHH will put him over again at Payback in a no dq or cage match w/e.


----------



## Roman Empire

QuietInRealLife said:


> But you're still going to watch? SMH.


That's what people here do. They complain about how WM was a "travesty" but they still watch every week. They don't realize that there is more than one tv show on.


----------



## Drago

RetepAdam. said:


> Hey, Bayley.
> 
> And Enzo. And Cass.


I won't get my hopes up. Won't get my hopes.

I won't get my hopes up. Won't get my hopes.

I won't get my hopes up. Won't get my hopes.

I won't get my hopes up. Won't get my hopes.


----------



## T0M

Roman Empire said:


> That's what people here do. They complain about how WM was a "travesty" but they still watch every week. They don't realize that there is more than one tv show on.


Have you noticed television ratings are at their lowest point in decades or not? Or are you going to feed us that old line of "people consume television in different ways!"

People are turning off in droves, open your eyes.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley and Enzo&Cass will, if they debut, get good or even great pops but will be completely fucked the week(s) after because there are no storylines, no vignettes, no reasons to care.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

If some fuckery doesn't go down tonight involving Shane and making up for last night, I'm done for good.

But knowing them, Shane won't even be there tonight. Because, you know, gotta sell that bump.

fpalm

They literally just booked that match to kill Shane.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

T0M said:


> Have you noticed television ratings are at their lowest point in decades or not? Or are you going to feed us that old line of "people consume television in different ways!"
> 
> People are turning off in droves, open your eyes.


With Raw lately, I'd like to consume my television a la flambé.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

T0M said:


> No joke, I actually predicted this to myself last night. It's exactly the type of feud WWE will run with during the downtime in the spring and it will be Rollins going into Summerslam.
> 
> Heaven help us, this is just a nightmare of epic proportions right now.


Now that Sheamus has been properly buried by a geriatric legend, I see nothing but green light for this feud.


----------



## Marrakesh

You know what's sad about this Raw. They are going to use it to try and 'give something back' to the fans like us. They will know a lot of us hated Wrestlemania. 

There's going to be a few debuts and returns that will get a pop but that is really all that is happening tonight. Nothing of true significance. 

The fans will pop like they did for AJ Styles and in a month or two the same useless creative team will have made all of these debuting or returning wrestlers just as irrelevant as they did their entire roster at last nights show. 

I'd like to be more optimistic but I can't. 

Reigns vs The Authority has to continue as well as the main event feud. Reigns spearing Stephanie is going to prolong it and we are going to have to sit through another match and all of those horrible promo segments for weeks on end until payback when HHH will do the job for Reigns again. I can't see any other way. 

There are no fucking heels :lol Wyatt and the LON's are jokes and I don't want to see them feed Samoa Joe to Reigns immediately. (Although if HHH is not wrestling again until Summerslam then this is probably what is going to happen)

Yea, Mania was so bad I actually don;t care who debuts or returns tonight. That's sad.


----------



## TakerFreak

Last nights mania was amazing because my bro Roman Reigns became 3 time champ! I am looking forward to tonight's Raw.


----------



## Roman Empire

T0M said:


> Have you noticed television ratings are at their lowest point in decades or not? Or are you going to feed us that old line of "people consume television in different ways!"
> 
> People are turning off in droves, open your eyes.


But it's true, ratings don't matter nearly as much as they did 15 years ago. Follow the money. Open your eyes man.


----------



## Empress

I'm watching to see if Roman Reigns turns heel and the fallout from the triple threat from the Women's Championship.


----------



## Headliner

If Ryder *doesn't* lose the IC title tonight I'll be surprised.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Freelancer said:


> Im just looking forward to them screwing up the Bullet Club tonight.


Bullet Club won't be on tonight as Fergal was seen flying back to Orlando from Dallas, so it looks that woman who pretends that she's in her mid 20's but is actually 13 is going to debut and Enzo and Big Cass.


----------



## Empress

Headliner said:


> If Ryder *doesn't* lose the IC title tonight I'll be surprised.


Who do you think he loses it to?


----------



## Headliner

Empress said:


> Who do you think he loses it to?


Owens demands a rematch and gets the title back. Or Jericho beats him for the title since he lost to Ryder last week.


----------



## Oneiros

The title :lmao

I'm sure I'll enjoy this as long as they don't mute the crowd.


----------



## kendoo

Is this raw live or is it taped?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Time for Raw to shit all over Wrestlemania.

Even though it'll probably still be terrible.


----------



## T0M

Marrakesh said:


> You know what's sad about this Raw. They are going to use it to try and 'give something back' to the fans like us. They will know a lot of us hated Wrestlemania.


I think you're right. They'll do enough to get a few pops tonight and then it will be status quo until Summerslam.

They really don't care, I'm convinced of it.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## FightOwensFight

No NBA on tonight, looks like I will watch this then as I hate college Basketball and it sucks.


----------



## genghis hank

Tbh, it'll probably be a good Raw tonight. It's just everyone will have a sour taste in their mouth because of how shit last night was. So we still won't enjoy it. Plus, you know that after tonight it'll be the same old shit.


----------



## Marrakesh

Roman Empire said:


> But it's true, ratings don't matter nearly as much as they did 15 years ago. Follow the money. Open your eyes man.


If you follow the money you will see that about 1/3rd of WWE's income comes from their TV deals and while ratings might be 'falling across the board' WWE's decline this past year is higher than the average decline. 

Then you also have to factor in that their house show attendances are falling too. 

Wrestlemania is a one off event. It's success is not an indicator of the current state of WWE.

The fact that their subscriber count on the network failed to grow for an entire year combined with the other declines I have just mentioned are far better indicators. 

They want so desperately for Roman Reigns to appeal to the mainstream in the international market but the reality of that is that the US/UK sill make up about 80-90% of their consumer base and they ain't biting. 

I really don't know how WWE continue to pull the wool over some peoples eyes in regards to their financial health. They are a company who NEED to start growing their business again in the near future and their only plan of action has been to elevate Roman Reigns at the expense of all others :ti 

If Ratings continue to fall in the same vein as this past year and the netowrk fails to make any significant growth long term then they will be under a huge amount of pressure in the coming years.


----------



## Kejhill

Well...heard there are chances of Cesaro coming back sooo....:risingangle


----------



## Frost99

So chances are the following will be how the RAW after Mania goes (_The man inside the car is Vince & his ideas & the people with the guns r 2nites audience_)








Chances are this will be as "good" as it gets given the fact that Mania is over & all there so called "creative" ideas have run dry & now the LONG, BORING & #REIGNS-TRAIN begins towards Summer Slam, ugh this gif will be MY religion moving forward if I continue to watch.....


----------



## ElTerrible

DoubtGin said:


>


..and the fans sat their thinking: And it doesn´t even matter who wins. She´ll be right. Damn she good.


----------



## ManiT

*Finn Balor has been pictured in the departure queue at Dallas airport. 
There had been rumours that he’d be staying in Dallas to make his WWE Raw debut tonight, but the photo hints that won’t be the case.*



:vince7 :batista3 :cry


----------



## Wrestlefire

ElTerrible said:


> ..and the fans sat their thinking: And it doesn´t even matter who wins. She´ll be right. Damn she good.


Especially after Taker won, unless there's a poison-pill in there, yeah.


----------



## Roman Empire

Marrakesh said:


> If you follow the money you will see that about 1/3rd of WWE's income comes from their TV deals and while ratings might be 'falling across the board' WWE's decline this past year is higher than the average decline.
> 
> Then you also have to factor in that their house show attendances are falling too.
> 
> Wrestlemania is a one off event. It's success is not an indicator of the current state of WWE.
> 
> The fact that their subscriber count on the network failed to grow for an entire year combined with the other declines I have just mentioned are far better indicators.
> 
> They want so desperately for Roman Reigns to appeal to the mainstream in the international market but the reality of that is that the US/UK sill make up about 80-90% of their consumer base and they ain't biting.
> 
> I really don't know how WWE continue to pull the wool over some peoples eyes in regards to their financial health. They are a company who NEED to start growing their business again in the near future and their only plan of action has been to elevate Roman Reigns at the expense of all others :ti
> 
> If Ratings continue to fall in the same vein as this past year and the netowrk fails to make any significant growth long term then they will be under a huge amount of pressure in the coming years.


Again, ratings only mean so much these days. The WWE is a company that wants to focus on what will make them money.
May I direct you to the numbers: http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2016/...ts-achieving-record-revenue-for-the-full-year
But I agree, there is a problem in only pushing just one person, they need to push other guys too, like AJ, Bray, Ambrose, etc.


----------



## DoubtGin

The preview:



> Will chaos follow the Roman Empire to Raw?
> 
> The Monday Night Raw after WrestleMania has always been simply historic. But, in the wake of a The Showcase of Immortals that truly turned WWE upside down, what will be in store for WWE’s Flagship show? WWE.com has some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At WrestleMania 32, Shane McMahon created one of the greatest WWE moments of all time. As the legendary Undertaker lay motionless on the announcers’ table, The Prodigal Son climbed atop Hell in a Cell and took a flying leap – aiming to assume a future of change for the WWE Universe at any cost. But, when The Deadman moved at the last possible second, those hopes were instantly dashed. Shane-O-Mac crashed through the table below, enabling The Phenom to literally rule in Hell.
> 
> Later that same night, in front of a record-breaking WrestleMania crowd, an all-business Roman Reigns Speared a sledgehammer-wielding Triple H to become a three-time WWE World Heavyweight Champion in a main event for the ages. Oh, and in the process, he accidently Speared Stephanie McMahon, too.
> 
> Together, the outcomes of these two matches have left the future of Monday Night Raw completely up in the air, particularly where the overall power structure is concerned. Prior to The Show of Shows, The Big Dog proved uncontrollable as he viciously tested The Authority week after week. Now, not only is The Roman Empire alive and well, but the black-clad Superstar stands at the top of the mountain. Will he continue to run unleashed and undermine the powers-that-be? Or will his possession of the WWE World Heavyweight Title return him to the Reigns of old – prior to that fateful moment when The Game shattered his nose through the announce table? Plus, will there be any reparations for his Spear on one of the principal owners of WWE?
> 
> And what of Shane-O-Mac? Has the WWE Universe seen him for the last time? He failed to take over WWE’s flagship show, and the WWE Chairman himself said he would disown his son if he lost to The Demon of Death Valley. But can the man that went to the lengths Shane did last night ever really be denied? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WrestleMania saw the birth of the WWE Women’s Championship, unveiled during the WrestleMania Kickoff by WWE Hall of Famer Lita. While Charlotte officially cemented herself as the first Superstar to carry that illustrious title, the big question now is: Who’s gonna step up to challenge her? And will that would-be No. 1 contender present herself tonight on Raw?
> 
> It’s true that Charlotte overcame Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch in a phenomenal Triple Threat Match on The Grandest Stage of Them All. But, considering her father’s role in the match and the caliber of both The Boss and The Irish Lass Kicker, there’s no doubt that both will do whatever it takes to get back into the title hunt.
> 
> Then again, the Total Divas vs. Team B.A.D. & Blonde match on the WrestleMania Kickoff also showcased a slew of Superstars who will likely target the newly-revealed prize. So, the question is: Who’s up first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the emergence of The Rock on The Showcase of The Immortals wasn’t enough, the surprise return of John Cena to help The People’s Champion obliterate The Wyatt Family was simply amazing.
> 
> Does his reemergence mean, however, that the 15-time World Champion will actually return to Raw tonight? There’s no denying that the absence of the Cenation leader has been felt and speculation is already running wild. If he is back, he will no doubt look to make up for lost time. But, where will he choose to focus his pent-up aggression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, Brock Lesnar and Dean Ambrose laid waste to WrestleMania itself in an excruciating No Holds Barred Street Fight. The Beast Incarnate ultimately emerged victorious from the mayhem. But what of The Lunatic Fringe?
> 
> Ambrose took a particularly excruciating trip to Suplex City, enduring 13 earth-shattering German Suplexes and a devastating F-5 onto a pile of steel chairs. So, after suffering one of the most painful beatings of his career on The Grandest Stage of Them All, could the experience finally rein in the unhinged competitor? Or could it separate him even further from his senses? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Woo-Woo-Woo, you know it!” On The Grandest Stage of Them All, in an absolutely stunning Ladder Match, Zack Ryder seized his WrestleMania Moment along with his very-first Intercontinental Title. The question now is, how long can Long Island’s Cinderella Man make the moment last?
> 
> Consider how dangerous now-former titleholder Kevin Owens is, or the many other threats lying in wait. Case in point: The Miz. After all, Ryder pushed The A-Lister off the rungs in order to grab the title in the first place, and if memory serves, we’re fairly sure The Awesome One knows how to hold a grudge. Let’s not forget Sin Cara, Stardust, Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler, all of whom threw caution to the wind in during the explosive Intercontinental Title free-for-all.
> 
> Then again, could there be a dark horse that ends up coming after Ryder? For instance, there’s a certain nine-time Intercontinental Champion who scored a huge win over AJ Styles at The Showcase of the Immortals, and he may be looking to add a tenth title reign.
> 
> Expect the answers to these and many other questions when the Raw after WrestleMania 32 emanates from Dallas’ American Airlines Center, starting tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network. And be sure to watch the Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network!


----------



## Sonny Crockett

SAVE_US.SETH :rollins


----------



## Rocketmansid

ManiT said:


> *Finn Balor has been pictured in the departure queue at Dallas airport.
> There had been rumours that he’d be staying in Dallas to make his WWE Raw debut tonight, but the photo hints that won’t be the case.*
> 
> 
> 
> :vince7 :batista3 :cry


It might just be Anderson and Gallows that appear tonight. They could do a Outsiders type storyline where Anderson and Gallows are causing trouble at the arenas inside and out until Balor joins the main roster and joins up with them.


----------



## Rankles75

This is going to have to be a Raw for the ages to drag the product out of the deepest, darkest shit. The best stable the WWE has had in years is buried as deep as it's possible to go, Cena's back to bore the crap out of us again, Reigns still isn't heel, we have a complete jobber holding the second biggest title and Shane lost, which means we're stuck with the same old shite. I'd say the only way is up, but this is the WWE we're talking about...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Marrakesh said:


> If you follow the money you will see that about 1/3rd of WWE's income comes from their TV deals and while ratings might be 'falling across the board' WWE's decline this past year is higher than the average decline.
> 
> Then you also have to factor in that their house show attendances are falling too.
> 
> Wrestlemania is a one off event. It's success is not an indicator of the current state of WWE.
> 
> The fact that their subscriber count on the network failed to grow for an entire year combined with the other declines I have just mentioned are far better indicators.
> 
> They want so desperately for Roman Reigns to appeal to the mainstream in the international market but the reality of that is that the US/UK sill make up about 80-90% of their consumer base and they ain't biting.
> 
> I really don't know how WWE continue to pull the wool over some peoples eyes in regards to their financial health. They are a company who NEED to start growing their business again in the near future and their only plan of action has been to elevate Roman Reigns at the expense of all others :ti
> 
> If Ratings continue to fall in the same vein as this past year and the netowrk fails to make any significant growth long term then they will be under a huge amount of pressure in the coming years.


This nails it re: ratings. Some just don't get it, but at least the majority do.


----------



## Starbuck

I'm going later and couldn't possibly feel more deflated. I'm just completely over Roman Reigns at this point. So over him and this bullshit push. I don't care to watch it continue to be forced upon me and rejected at every turn. I just pray to God HHH isn't stuck working with him for rematch. That main event was fucking awful. If I never see these 2 in a ring again it will be too soon. Hunter deserves better than to have to lay down for this crap a second time. 

Who does Charlotte face now?
Jericho vs AJ again? 
Lesnar?
Ambrose? 
Wyatt is beyond a joke.
Ryde got a nice moment but whatever. 

It's not exactly how you would think things would be coming out of the biggest show of the year. It all just feels so...stagnant....predictable.....and just plain shit. 

As a paying customer currently here in Dallas and too tired to venture out and about before Raw, it's pretty fucking insulting tbh.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717003088695984128
apparently this means "all hope is dead"

:ti


----------



## Rocketmansid

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717003088695984128
> apparently this means "all hope is dead"
> 
> :ti


Guess this sets up HHH vs. Roman the rematch at Payback.


----------



## Mikecala98

@TripleH Flectere si nequeo superos, Acheronta movebo.

Tweet from Samoa Joe. Debuts tonight as hired gun to take out Roman.


----------



## Starbuck

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717003088695984128
> apparently this means "all hope is dead"
> 
> :ti


Hunter going meta and saying what we're all thinking. All hope is indeed dead. I just pray to God there is no rematch. Please. Don't make us suffer through this again. But if not HHH then who is there for Reigns to fight on his heroic quest to be remembered as just a good guy?


----------



## Swissblade

Kejhill said:


> Well...heard there are chances of Cesaro coming back sooo....:risingangle


This is why I'm watching too. :lmao


----------



## killacamt

don't know if I like the idea of Joe feuding with Roman but surely can't be as bad as Triple H/Roman right?


----------



## Rocketmansid

Starbuck said:


> Hunter going meta and saying what we're all thinking. All hope is indeed dead. I just pray to God there is no rematch. Please. Don't make us suffer through this again. But if not HHH then who is there for Reigns to fight on his heroic quest to be remembered as just a good guy?


I expect to see the rematch between HHH and Roman at Payback.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Mikecala98 said:


> @TripleH Flectere si nequeo superos, Acheronta movebo.
> 
> *Tweet from Samoa Joe. Debuts tonight as hired gun to take out Roman.*


*

*

That would be awesome, Joe comes in and destroys Reigns tonight on RAW to close the show. But HHH will get his rematch first against Roman, doesn't make sense from a story stand point for him to not want to.


----------



## Insomnia

:wow


----------



## The5star_Kid

*The night after the night before*

So, after last years Mania, I was psyched for Raw. What would Lesnar do? Where would Rollins go from here? What would Bryans run as IC champ be like? And so on.

It kept me watching till SummerSlam.

I haven't watched Raw on a weekly basis since that summer and I'm not feeling watching it tomorrow either. Reigns as champion is meh, I don't dislike him enough to care. 

The Authority is an angle that shoulda died last year. 

Cena is back.

LON and the Wyatts have been clowned.

AJ v Jericho seems like it will go one more time. 

Nobody needs or wants this shit.


----------



## A-C-P

That preview, will chaos follow the Roman Empire toRaw?

Well the fans at Raw tonight will be fans from WM last night so yes, yes it will :reneelel

also



Cardo said:


> :wow


:reneelel :bryanlol :tysonlol :maury :ha :ti :LOL hillip2 :maisielol :HA


----------



## Marrakesh

Cardo said:


> :wow


That can't be real? 

if so, :ha


----------



## Redzero

LMFAOOOO is that real?


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Potential Raw spoilers



There are expectations internally that a number of NXT stars will be called up starting with this week's TV tapings. Given the makeup of the crowd, NXT stars would certainly get a big response. 

There's also been talk of Seth Rollins returning to TV tonight. We've heard a lot of reports of Rollins being seen limping over the weekend, but that doesn't mean he wasn't working the limp.

Potential Seth return? :sodone


----------



## Korvin

I still have hope that something will change tonight. Maybe not Shane take over RAW.. but something has to change.. they can't just go back to doing what they were doing before and expect things to get better.

Looking forward to returns and whatever else. Hopefully the crowd will be nuts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reigns vs. Corbin would be :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

Literally the whole appeal of tonight is the crowd shitting on the show :lol

Except of course for potential debuts/returns.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Surely they'll explain what Shane had hanging over Stephanie's head that he threatened to expose, why Undertaker agreed to work for Vince, etc... Right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Kishido

I hope AJ Styles come out and says he is quitting this clusterfuck going back to Japan or asking to go to NXT not wrestling shit matches against an aged Jericho and being booked like some outsider cuz he is not made by Vince.

Nakamura most likely is back in the airplane after watching WM yesterday.

Owens LOLs but than he realizes he lost his title against Zayk Ryder... 

PS
No one cares about Zayn... But I have no doubt the guy had way more fun at NXT this weekend


----------



## Marrakesh

The_It_Factor said:


> Surely they'll explain what Shane had hanging over Stephanie's head that he threatened to expose, why Undertaker agreed to work for Vince, etc... Right? RIGHT?!


Wrong. :vince5 This was never mentioned again after the first week. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang

The_It_Factor said:


> Surely they'll explain what Shane had hanging over Stephanie's head that he threatened to expose, why Undertaker agreed to work for Vince, etc... Right? RIGHT?!


:ha :maury


----------



## Swissblade

Isn't that the 2K16 load screen thing at the bottom right corner?


----------



## Insomnia

Redzero said:


> LMFAOOOO is that real?



Hopefully not. :lol


----------



## mellison24

Pretty certain we'll hear from or about Shane, just from the preview alone!

'Is this the last we'll see of Shane?'

=

'It's not the last we'll see of Shane.'

Imo, ofc.


----------



## DoubtGin

That picture is a fake, I think. Hasn't been announced anywhere.


----------



## VitoCorleone

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns vs. Corbin would be :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Corbin could get the best face reaction from the crowd that he could ever get.

Something needs to happen tonight!


----------



## LiterallyNothing

https://twitter.com/SamoaJoe/status/717022301854650368

P L E A S E
L
E
A
S
E

#SAVE_US .JOE$$


----------



## Insomnia

DoubtGin said:


> That picture is a fake, I think. Hasn't been announced anywhere.


It probably is.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I hope Baron Corbin is there and beats Reigns in the head to near death with the Andre Trophy, blood everywhere, and then hits End of Days on the WWE title.*


----------



## ArcticArsenal

If they are smart they won't hold a Reign's Celebration in front of that crowd tonight. They will shit all over him.

What can WWE really do to make the fans care after last nights double flip off to the fans?. I bet AJ will get his win back over Y2J, you get a few legends, maybe a return from one of the injured lot but don't go expecting something amazing to happen.

Great to see Samoa Joe been moved up to the main roster, but him going agaisn't Reigns is a disaster. He's getting fed and he will look a chump coming out of that feud. Shame.


----------



## Javier C.

Seriously, WM felt like the end of an era to me yesterday while I was leaving the stadium, it was one last moment with SCSA HBK and Foley, like a good bye.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Javier C. said:


> Seriously, WM felt like the end of an era to me yesterday while I was leaving the stadium, it was one last moment with SCSA HBK and Foley, like a good bye.


Don't worry. They pretty much have segments every year to save the rest of the shit show. This was the best segment last night.


----------



## SDWarrior

Owens better win the title back tonight.


----------



## greasykid1

DoubtGin said:


> That picture is a fake, I think. Hasn't been announced anywhere.


lol

It's a completely real image.
...
Screencapped from a match someone decided to play in WWE 2K16.


----------



## Green Light

In for some fuckery. Haven't watched Raw in a while, hopefully something worthwhile goes down. Crowd finna shit all over this worse than usual.



Javier C. said:


> Seriously, WM felt like the end of an era to me yesterday while I was leaving the stadium, it was one last moment with SCSA HBK and Foley, like a good bye.


lel they'll all be back next year buddy


----------



## greasykid1

Javier C. said:


> Seriously, WM felt like the end of an era to me yesterday while I was leaving the stadium, it was one last moment with SCSA HBK and Foley, like a good bye.


Seriously? They p're all over the WWE network all year round.

I still don't understand how the commentary team had the balls to say It was a "return to the WWE" for Austin, Foley, HBK or even The Rock.

Austin and Foley just a couple of days ago were in there goes recording an Austin podcast episode.
HBK was at the HoF ceremony, The Rock shows up all the time ...

Are the people popping for these guys unaware that if you want to see a legend, you just have to watch any WWE network program?


----------



## Redzero

SDWarrior said:


> Owens better win the title back tonight.


Not gonna happen. Probably a program with Sami for costing him the title.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Redzero said:


> Not gonna happen. Probably a program with Sami for costing him the title.


I think they should hold off on that feud until SS. Put the IC title belt back on KO or give him other credible feuds. He could go after Roman Reigns and the WWE WHC when the HHH storyline officially wraps up.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I can't remember the last time a ppv left me feeling so disappointed, Mania was one of the most deflating things i've ever seen. I think I was disappointed with the outcome of every single match. I'm still trying to figure out some of the booking decisions. The Raw after Mania is usually one of the best shows of the year, but after last night i'm struggling to be excited about it.


----------



## DoubtGin

You don't have to believe any of it, because it is just someone on reddit, but falconarrow has been pretty spot on so far. I'm putting them in spoiler btw, SO DON'T READ IF YOU WANT TO BE SPOILED.

He's doing an AMA there right now, his "sources/identity" also confirmed by the admins on there. It's party about WM/partly about RAW.



Spoiler: Spoiler



- A return will result in a title change that will disappoint some. I assume it's Ryder losing since no one cares enough about Kalisto/Reigns/Charlotte to be disappointed and New Day losing seems to be too farfetched. 
- There will be some cool surprises tonight.
- There were talks about Shane/Taker ending which would have included The Wyatts. 
- Ppl were fairly happy about WM.
- Corbin is in the main roster for good (duh)
- Rollins return scheduled for May as of now.
- He hinted that Cesaro might be returning, so he's probably beating Ryder? (this is more of a guess of me)
- Ambrose was fighting hard to include more brutal stuff in his match with Lesnar.
- Some debuts are happening as well.



Probably not groundbreaking stuff, but I trust him to some extent.


----------



## D.M.N.

You've missed out



Spoiler: spoiler



Fatal 4 Way to main event Raw: https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...aa_time_lets_talk_wrestling/d1pqnu1?context=3


----------



## Continuum

wwe hyping this as the greatest raw ever...lawls


----------



## Rocketmansid

D.M.N. said:


> You've missed out
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fatal 4 Way to main event Raw: https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...aa_time_lets_talk_wrestling/d1pqnu1?context=3


Guessing a #1 contenders match for the WHC at Payback. I could see KO being one of the participants and winning or Ryback.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I laugh in the face of people who really have hope that tonight will somehow change something, or that after tonight, yesterday's travesty would make sense.

lol

No. They think they put on a great show, and plans proceed as they unfolded yesterday.


----------



## PUNKY

Trying to stay on a positive note i'm just hoping for some debuts tonight, hopefully







:mark::mark::mark: and probably







too. Oh and the crowd should be good like usual so definitely gonna stay up to watch live.


----------



## Mainboy

Imagine if they have Owens or AJ the number 1 contender


----------



## safc-scotty

Could the fatal 4 way be a horsewomen women's title match after Bayley potentially debuts earlier in the show? Think the crowd would be hot for it and a nice way to put over the new women's championship.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

PUNKY said:


> Trying to stay on a positive note i'm just hoping for some debuts tonight, hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark: and probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too. Oh and the crowd should be good like usual so definitely gonna stay up to watch live.


An Enzo & Cass and/or Bayley debut is probably the only thing that could cheer me up after last night's nightmare.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll be there second row on the ramp TV side, look out for my 'I'm An Ambrose Girl' sign 

Excited about this cos it's the final event of Mania weekend. I've had an EXCELLENT time. I got to meet Dean Ambrose unexpectedly, so that automatically makes this weekend awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I can't wait for the crowd tonight :mark:


----------



## Swissblade

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He hinted that Cesaro might be returning, so he's probably beating Ryder? (this is more of a guess of me)


I just read it. I really hope he's not fucking around with us here. :swanson That "will disappoint some people" bit worries me, though.


----------



## VitoCorleone

ShowStopper said:


> Don't worry. They pretty much have segments every year to save the rest of the shit show. This was the best segment last night.


Shawn Michaels Twerk attempt was awful.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

safc-scotty said:


> Could the fatal 4 way be a horsewomen women's title match after Bayley potentially debuts earlier in the show? Think the crowd would be hot for it and a nice way to put over the new women's championship.


*
That would be amazing!!!!! Meaning WWE won't go for it. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

VitoCorleone said:


> Shawn Michaels Twerk attempt was awful.


Sorry, I didn't rate his twerk attempt. He looked more in shape than 90% of the roster and delivered the best superkicks in years, unlike the geeks on today's rosters who do it every single week.


----------



## FightOwensFight

JD=JohnDorian said:


> An Enzo & Cass and/or Bayley debut is probably the only thing that could cheer me up after last night's nightmare.


I am only watch Raw because No NBA on and to see Enzo & Cass debut I have been waiting for that for far too long now.


----------



## shukla15

Hearing a female wrestler will return tonight, all over Twitter.. Such a let down! Would love to see Orton come down and sit Reigns.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Why am I not surprised Reigns would feud with SAMOA Joe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

shukla15 said:


> Hearing a female wrestler will return tonight, all over Twitter.. Such a let down! Would love to see Orton come down and sit Reigns.


Who?


----------



## PUNKY

shukla15 said:


> *Hearing a female wrestler will return tonight, all over Twitter.. *Such a let down! Would love to see Orton come down and sit Reigns.


Any idea who ? I can't see anything...


----------



## Redzero

AJ Lee? 

Kappa


----------



## TJC93

PUNKY said:


> Any idea who ? I can't see anything...





Spoiler



Maryseeeee


----------



## Rocketmansid

HBK can twerk for 30 minutes and that would be more entertaining than tonight's show proably lol.


----------



## PUNKY

TJC93 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maryseeeee


That's interesting... i wasn't watching when she was about but from what i hear she's not that bad so i'll be interested to see what they do with her if it's true.


----------



## DoubtGin

More from falconarrow (SPOILERS)



Spoiler: SPOILER



- Luke Harper out until September according to initial expectations.
- Balor/Bullet Club not showing up, other NXT wrestler are though.
- BNB still scheduled to leave.
- Authority will be gone for a while soon.
- more posts that tell that Ryder is definitely losing
- Enzo/Cass most likely debuting (he doesnt specifially say this but big hints)
- Wyatts will go into a new interesting direction tonight
- original wm card before injuries would be: cena vs taker, shield triple threat, wyatt vs lesnar
- big things coming for Samoa Joe in the future
- Reigns might be champ until at least Summerslam
- actually two returns hapenning tonight, not one


----------



## Continuum

Kurt Angle & Goldberg plz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DoubtGin said:


> More from falconarrow (SPOILERS)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> - Luke Harper out until September according to initial expectations.
> - Balor/Bullet Club not showing up, other NXT wrestler are though.
> - BNB still scheduled to leave.
> - Authority will be gone for a while soon.
> - more posts that tell that Ryder is definitely losing
> - Enzo/Cass most likely debuting (he doesnt specifially say this but big hints)
> - Wyatts will go into a new interesting direction tonight
> - original wm card before injuries would be: cena vs taker, shield triple threat, wyatt vs lesnar
> - big things coming for Samoa Joe in the future
> - Reigns might be champ until at least Summerslam
> - actually two returns hapenning tonight, not one


Yikes. Pretty disappointing stuff if true.


----------



## Redzero

DoubtGin said:


> More from falconarrow (SPOILERS)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> - Balor/Bullet Club not showing up, other NXT wrestler are though.


----------



## A-C-P

Those spoilers :reneelel

also another spoiler in for Raw tonight:



Spoiler: Raw


----------



## xD7oom

RAW MAIN EVENT TONIGHT



Spoiler: SPOILER



A fatal four way match


----------



## wkc_23

TJC93 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maryseeeee


Jesus fuck fpalm


----------



## Life010

We need to wait and see.

One thing is certain the crowd will shit on Reigns tonight.


----------



## Rocketmansid

DoubtGin said:


> More from falconarrow (SPOILERS)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> - Luke Harper out until September according to initial expectations.
> - Balor/Bullet Club not showing up, other NXT wrestler are though.
> - BNB still scheduled to leave.
> - Authority will be gone for a while soon.
> - more posts that tell that Ryder is definitely losing
> - Enzo/Cass most likely debuting (he doesnt specifially say this but big hints)
> - Wyatts will go into a new interesting direction tonight
> - original wm card before injuries would be: cena vs taker, shield triple threat, wyatt vs lesnar
> - big things coming for Samoa Joe in the future
> - Reigns might be champ until at least Summerslam
> - actually two returns hapenning tonight, not one


Not surprised Roman will be WM until SS, I had predicted that myself. What interesting direction the Wyatts could go in at this point? Face turn maybe? And I hope the Authority will be gone soon and we go back having someone in charge who does not be involved in storylines.


----------



## hazuki

:mark:


----------



## PastorJ

If anyone has 4 cheaper Lower arena or floor/ringside tickets I will pay via Paypal or meet with Cash at the arena where they check tix. 
Hope to hear back via pm, text, or call (606 209 2370)

Thanks


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

The crowd will shit on everything tonight. There is nothing to hold onto here.

If Bayley debuts, she'll be the star of the night. Guaranteed.


----------



## Swissblade

Also FalconArrow said that Tyler Breeze's future isn't looking too good. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*




My man BC best be on RAW.




*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I might have to flip over to it during the other show's commercials just to see how bad it gets. I don't think it could get much worse than its been, but Vince is one resourceful old senile s.o.b. when it comes to bad TV, so never say never.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

hazuki said:


> :mark:


*JOE goes over Ryder for the IC Title.*


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I'd rather not have lots of NXT newbies appear tonight. Sort out the current storylines and use the current roster properly before considering bringing in new people to the fold.


----------



## Ledg

Triple H tweeted this after WrestleMania:










And Samoa Joe responded:










I honestly have no idea what it means but do we need to look more into this - like Joe's gonna be The Authority's new henchman (hope The Authority angle is dead after last night but knowing them...)?


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: SPOILER



- Ryder is definitely fucked
- Epico/Primo will have a role in the upcoming months. Apparently "hysterical". Something to do with Puerto Rico, so probably racist.
- Some quality stuff coming for the women in the future.
- Seth is not returning tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Authority seriously NEEDS to DIE. They've been around for YEARS now. They can't seriously continue it. Sweet Christ.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.


----------



## Marrakesh

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My man BC best be on RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Baron Corbin with those Reignsesque mic skills :ha 

Jesus. Can these guys not watch some Savage, Hogan or even someone like Scott Steiner and just crank that intensity up to 100. Start fucking roaring down that camera lens and let people know who you are. 

When did wrestlers start answering interview questions like they were part of a sports team. 

ENTERTAIN US. Fuckwits. Leave that interviewer scared for his life.


----------



## Swissblade

Yeah FalconArrow says that Rollins isn't expected to be back until May. :/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.


Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## FightOwensFight

PUNKY said:


> That's interesting... i wasn't watching when she was about but from what i hear she's not that bad so i'll be interested to see what they do with her if it's true.


She's fucking awful she was worse than Kelly Kelly imo, if she returns I am done with the WWE for a very long time.


----------



## A-C-P

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.


Tonight could be interesting.


----------



## BuzzKillington

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717022301854650368
So apparently these translate to:

"All hope is dead." and
"If I cannot bend the will of Heaven, I shall move Hell."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am so tempted to end my WWE exile and watch for the post Mania crowd. Think I'm watching NCAA title game and Better Call Saul, but I'm sure the RAW crowd will be merciless.


----------



## virus21

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.


With that in mind and with what I read about WM, this seems appropriate


----------



## Break it Down

TheatricalEssence said:


> Literally the whole appeal of tonight is the crowd shitting on the show :lol


THIS


----------



## Kabraxal

THE SHIV said:


> I am so tempted to end my WWE exile and watch for the post Mania crowd. Think I'm watching NCAA title game and Better Call Saul, but I'm sure the RAW crowd will be merciless.


The spoilers and normal booking say don't do it... But I am dvring raw to catch the start just for the crowd. Said it years ago, but it happened faster than I thought: the fans are about to fully revolt against Vince's idiocy.


----------



## Redzero

So Corbin is face now?

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Darkness is here

тнιѕ ѕнow every year ѕнoυld вe dυввed aѕ "raw ιѕ randoм cнanтѕ"


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I like Samoa Joe, but he lost twice to Finn Balor. I would have preferred if he won the NXT title then came to RAW to challenge Reigns.


----------



## Wrestlefire

Kabraxal said:


> The spoilers and normal booking say don't do it... But I am dvring raw to catch the start just for the crowd. Said it years ago, but it happened faster than I thought: the fans are about to fully revolt against Vince's idiocy.


I'm thinking we're going to see tonight whether the fans have a set of balls and really care or whether they're just going to bitch on the Internet.

Dallas police, be ready. I think you're going to have a lot of business tonight, if the fans have any set at all.


----------



## BuzzKillington

The Boy Wonder said:


> I like Samoa Joe, but he lost twice to Finn Balor. I would have preferred if he won the NXT title then came to RAW to challenge Reigns.


Man, who gives a shit. Joe can look like a credible threat - all he has to do is go out there and be Joe. Joe is such a believable monster when he's on his game. Seriously, watching that match on friday it was Balor won the battle but Joe won the war. I mean for fuck sake, shows some guts WWE - let Joe KILL Reigns.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Save us Orton:cheer


----------



## DenGal

Reigns didn't get beat by Lesnar at WM, who Beat the Undertakers streak at WM. Lesnar lost to Triple H at WM and Reigns beat Triple H clean. So Reigns is the greatest WM winner of all time.


----------



## DoubtGin

First announced match for tonight:

Usos vs Dudleyz in a Tables Match


----------



## BuzzKillington

Can the Usos just fuck off forever?


----------



## Erik.

And they couldn't just have that at Mania last night? :lol

This company.


----------



## Stylles

If WWE doesn't even offer the Tag Team Titles at Mania, why the fuck would anyone care about a secondary Tag Team feud?


----------



## Rocketmansid

Erik. said:


> And they couldn't just have that at Mania last night? :lol
> 
> This company.


:grin2:


----------



## all in all...

anyone have a a link/whatever to the lesnar/ambrose promo vid? no luck searching for it


----------



## Erik.

Nakamura please.


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

I'm so excited for RAW tonight on the network! Which superstar do you guys think will return tonight?


----------



## Buhalovski

Im waiting for JOE!!!!!!!! The only one positive thing


----------



## TJC93

Are we back to 1am starts in the UK?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hoping the fans are brutal.

But if Kurt Angle returns on Raw, all is forgiven. Come on, Vince.


----------



## PastorJ

Usos/Dudleys Tables Match
New Day Vs Shaemus/Barrett

Well... welp....anyways, still looking for 4 cheap tix


----------



## Jbardo

TJC93 said:


> Are we back to 1am starts in the UK?


Yes.


----------



## 751161

I'm really looking forward to tonight's show, and just switched my brain off for a while, rather than getting angry over results. I'm a bit salty about Dean/Lesnar, but that's the most 'annoyed' I'd say I got. It just should of gone longer, it was a way too short, it could have been MOTN which is a shame easily. They were just getting started, and then Lesnar ends it with an F5.

Post-Mania RAW is always fucking awesome for the crowd reaction, and the surprises which always happen. It honestly feels like a PPV to me every year, and sometimes is even better/more enjoyable than Mania so we'll see.

I don't really get all the hate over this Mania on this forum though, I thought it was a fairly enjoyable show mostly, with very questionable results which I tried to ignore for now so I could enjoy it, which definitely helped.


----------



## Erik.

Seriously. We're just going to get some rematches from Mania with the SAME people involved? :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans are already hijacking outside AA right now. They are chanting "We want refunds" and "F you Roman." It's getting intense out here.












I honestly can't wait until Raw starts :banderas


----------



## Wrestlefire

Erik. said:


> Seriously. We're just going to get some rematches from Mania with the SAME people involved? :lol


If there was ever going to be violence against the WWE product, the WWE is daring the smarks to do it tonight.

It's clear they are almost saying "You gonna do it, or we gonna shit all over you and you're gonna like it? Because where else are YOU going to go??"


----------



## DoubtGin

The most effective way to show your rejection of the show would be to leave the stadium while Roman/Steph have a segment. But people understandably will not do that.


----------



## Erik.

DoubtGin said:


> The most effective way to show your rejection of the show would be to leave the stadium while Roman/Steph have a segment. But people understandably will not do that.


Just leave to the concession stand then instead.


----------



## Nimbus

Just saw the kurt angle picture, #$%& internet ruins all surprises these days, Anyway cant wait for Raw


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

I heard that Brie Bella might be retiring tonight. Also, this is a great time for some popular NXT superstars to make their debuts. Finn Balor defeated Samoa Joe at Takeover. So It's possible that Joe will appear on tonight's show.


----------



## 751161

Wait, what? Angle is fucking returning? Please tell me that's true. I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I actually feel bad for Reigns if he's gonna get the worst hostile crowd in history when he shows his face


----------



## Natecore

Simply Flawless said:


> I actually feel bad for Reigns if he's gonna get the worst hostile crowd in history when he shows his face


No you don't.


----------



## Oliver-94

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wait, what? Angle is fucking returning? Please tell me that's true. I'd mark the fuck out.


 According to this thread, at least...


----------



## Marrakesh

ThePeoplesUser said:


> I'm so excited for RAW tonight on the network! Which superstar do you guys think will return tonight?


Raw isn't even on the network. 

Cesaro is returning and there is supposedly another return planned and a title change tonight. That's the rumor anyway from a guy who's posted legit info before.


----------



## GCA-FF

BBBBBOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Erik.

According to twitter there is quite a bit taped off in the audience.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I guess it's pretty much a given that Cena is taking Ryder's belt tonight, then? His or Kalisto's... or whoever the fuck the US champion currently is.


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

Nice! That sucks though. I just got the WWE network and I didn't know RAW doesn't air on there.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Natecore said:


> No you don't.


He didn't kill anyone he was scripted to win a fake title i don't get why so many get so raged over it to me it just seems stupid.


----------



## Continuum

will we see Brocku Leeeeesnaaaaar tonight?


----------



## Marrakesh

Erik. said:


> According to twitter there is quite a bit taped off in the audience.


This didn't sell out?


----------



## virus21

Erik. said:


> According to twitter there is quite a bit taped off in the audience.


After last night, is that a surprise?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Erik. said:


> According to twitter there is quite a bit taped off in the audience.


You mean as in empty seats, or are they now taping people's mouths shut?


----------



## Erik.

Marrakesh said:


> This didn't sell out?


Making a stand?



virus21 said:


> After last night, is that a surprise?


Not at all.


----------



## Erik.

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You mean as in empty seats, or are they now taping people's mouths shut?


:lol :lol


----------



## virus21

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> You mean as in empty seats, or are they now taping people's mouths shut?


Thats the next step. That or a bunch of SS looking fuckers wandering around to keep them in check


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

Is there any news of Gallows and Anderson appearing tonight?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Amazing that the WWE title is always considered the crown of crowns, but when people complain the wrong guy gets it, some creeps come out and all of a sudden, it's a "fake title", and we need to get over ourselves.

ut


----------



## Rocketmansid

If Angle returns tonight that be awesome. I wonder if he would return as a face or heel? More likely a face since its a big return.


----------



## Naka Moora

OH MY GOD 

IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED THAT KURT ANGLE IS RETURNING!!!!!! 

Joking, I made this up but you never know


----------



## GCA-FF

"Mute the crowd out again, you hear?!?"


----------



## Rocketmansid

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I guess it's pretty much a given that Cena is taking Ryder's belt tonight, then? His or Kalisto's... or whoever the fuck the US champion currently is.


Cena getting either one of those titles would be good as he would bring prestige back to them, plus more JCOC would be awesome as they were last year. Hell if Angle is coming back tonight I put the U.S. title on him and the IC belt on Cena since he never been IC Champion before.


----------



## Mikecala98

If Maryse is the return has does anything remotely important I will not be happy.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Lol at Maryse returning and it being a big surprise. Why is she even coming back?


----------



## Mikecala98

Rocketmansid said:


> Lol at Maryse returning and it being a big surprise. Why is she even coming back?


Total Divas....help Miz feud with Ryder.


----------



## Continuum

Rocketmansid said:


> Lol at Maryse returning and it being a big surprise. Why is she even coming back?


vince loved to fuck her


----------



## Ledg

On the USA Network's site it's still listed as "TV-PG". Still highly unlikely.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Ledg said:


> On the USA Network's site it's still listed as "TV-PG". Still highly unlikely.


Why end PG Today, should of ended it yesterday I wanted Ambrose to use the Chainsaw and Barbie on Lesnar.


----------



## Vårmakos

Imagine Kurt Angle returning 10 years later and fans still chanting 'you suck' during his entrance theme.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I literally just forgot a pot of potatoes on the stove, and when I returned, the skin was charcoal and the bay leaves vaporized.
That's what I imagine this Raw will be like, were I to watch it.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

I hope everyone doesn't give a fuck and changes the channel .. I mean this was the worst mania (ever?) so there is no real point in watching the post mania RAW? 
Fans were gradually muted towards the end of the show after reigns victory.I mean that disrespect should be faced with not giving a fuck about their product like they don't give a fuck about the fan's opinion


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Vårmakos said:


> Imagine Kurt Angle returning 10 years later and fans still chanting 'you suck' during his entrance theme.


That was and still is a love-chant.

People who really do suck get just straight up boos.


----------



## Angel Moroni

I have a strange feeling this is gonna be the best show WWE has put on in YEARS


----------



## Zigberg

BuzzKillington said:


> Can the Usos just fuck off forever?


They're just fucking terrible, aren't they?


----------



## DeeGirl

The post-Mania Raw is usually pretty good, so hopefully that continues. Even if the show sucks the crowd might well make it decent.


----------



## Ledg

Watching the RAW pre-show.

They showed the Reigns win = nuclear heat.

It's gonna be fun.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Maybe Enzo and Cass get added to the Tag Title match. Fuck this gay feud. *


----------



## Meista

What's the matter with Renee ? Has she always been this terrible, or is Booker dragging her down to his level ?!


----------



## Rocketmansid

DeeGuy said:


> The post-Mania Raw is usually pretty good, so hopefully that continues. Even if the show sucks the crowd might well make it decent.


WWE could give us another curve ball but give us a fun, entertaining show .


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Kurt Angle. Goldberg. Samoa Joe. Balor.

None of them holds a candle to what is really needed for the future of this company:

:rollins


----------



## DenGal

Kurt might be back next yr but I don't think this year


----------



## JTB33b

What if they have Jericho as Roman's next opponent which is why they had him go over AJ.


----------



## Angel Moroni

JTB33b said:


> What if they have Jericho as Roman's next opponent which is why they had him go over AJ.


No way, HHH is putting over Roman again at Payback


----------



## Wrestlefire

Superstars match, apparently: Fandango-Ryback

OMFG. They're going all in, aren't they?


----------



## bigd5896

Wrestlefire said:


> Superstars match, apparently: Fandango-Ryback
> 
> OMFG. They're going all in, aren't they?


maybe trying to kill the crowd before the show starts


----------



## Continuum

almost time for FUCKERY!!!


----------



## deanambroselover

In before the fuckery

After last nights WM32 which had the wrong results I wonder what tonights Raw is supposed to be better than WM has for us


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I'm hearing :
Fatal 4 way main event
Enzo Cass Corbin and 1 or 2 more NXT call ups
Ryder loses belt
2 returns one causing title change (Cesaro Rollins)


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kurt Angle. Goldberg. Samoa Joe. Balor.
> 
> None of them holds a candle to what is really needed for the future of this company:
> 
> :rollins


The future is this guy


----------



## Slider575

So the Wyatts are on the poster for Payback, so expect something there


----------



## Erik.

I'm expecting some Nakamura chants tonight.


----------



## killacamt

Slider575 said:


> So the Wyatts are on the poster for Payback, so expect something there


they challenge Rock/Cena to a tag match and WWE will give us a false sense of hope that they'll actually win..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Whose ready for the more than likely upcoming feud of Roman vs The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## witchblade000

Bo Dallas is facing off against Kalisto for the Superstars taping and the crowd is chanting: "Heyyy, we want some Bo-Train!" and Bo-Train to the Sami Zayn "Ole" theme.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I'm still at a loss for words for last night.
I never thought a Wrestlemania could turn into such a McMahon circle jerk.

They're using the shows to get themselves over now. JBL putting over Vince as the face whose "legacy is still intact" was breathtaking.


----------



## Dextro

I'm hoping for a return from our Crossfit Savior.


----------



## Shadowcran

Perhaps the thread title should have the tag line "Why on Earth do we still watch this?"


----------



## xDD

Slider575 said:


> So the Wyatts are on the poster for Payback, so expect something there


Another John Cena vs Wyatt....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

birthday_massacre said:


> The future is this guy


Good luck with that.

Austin: "How is Shane doing?"
Vince: "Well, he's in China ..."


----------



## Shadowcran

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Whose ready for the more than likely upcoming feud of Roman vs The Demon Kane :cole


Got my pillow all ready. Perhaps we should tape it and market it as the cure for insomnia???


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Strowman vs Roman :vince$


----------



## virus21

Shadowcran said:


> Got my pillow all ready. Perhaps we should tape it and market it as the cure for insomnia???


Or the cause of alcoholism


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Only my 2nd time watching a 3 hour RAW. I'm looking forward to some good commercials.


----------



## Y.2.J

Renee looks amazing damnnnnn


----------



## DeeGirl

birthday_massacre said:


> The future is this guy


Sadly under Vince's leadership he's destined for a jobber career. Maybe if he's lucky he'll be fed to Reigns before his eventual destruction.


----------



## bmp487

What if Shane takes over tonight, makes Reigns face a surprise contender, and said contender wins? 


Just a thought...


----------



## Xiao

Do they dare send Roman out first to celebrate?


----------



## Roman Empire

Random note: WWE Shop has a good deal going on today, buy one shirt- get one free. Hello Becky Lynch and Bayley shirts.


----------



## Phaedra

Time for them to prove why they did everything they did. 

what do you think the chances of Samoa Joe or Corbin killing Ryder tonight is?


----------



## Slider575

Here we go


----------



## southrnbygrace

I just tried to catch the end of the pre-show...I'll be watching on mute. That crowd is intolerable tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl

Xiao said:


> Do they dare send Roman out first to celebrate?


I hope they do.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Dis gonna be gud.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Time for the shit show!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Liquor's in the glass so I'm ready for raw. Let's get on with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Phaedra said:


> Time for them to prove why they did everything they did.
> 
> what do you think the chances of Samoa Joe or Corbin killing Ryder tonight is?


Nakamura should


----------



## Shadowcran

Let's get ready to Recapppp...then commerciallllllssss....Then shit matches repeating from last nighttttttt....Man, I'm starting to love hating the WWE.


----------



## deanambroselover

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## wkc_23

I'm tired of that fucking "my house" song.


----------



## Roman Empire

Here we go! Nice recap video.


----------



## EMGESP

I would be surprised if they actually let Roman cut a promo. I know Vince has a set of balls on him, but jesus that's just lunacy.


----------



## DeeGirl

Well, here we go...


----------



## Marcos 25063

I'm excited, give me some cena :cena6


----------



## Continuum

here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Slider575

wkc_23 said:


> I'm tired of that fucking "my house" song.


Better than the WM30 song, but yeah


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I expect the #Fuckery to be high with this one... opcorn


----------



## sweepdaleg

We all know the most disappointing aspect of WM last night was....no Flo Rida performance.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Shitstorm incoming..... >


----------



## TJC93

Please at least have ONE decent thing


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

let the madness begin.


----------



## Mikecala98

Should open with Ryder!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They still have this dumb RAW theme


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Chance to change the theme and they DIDNT.

First fuck up, and I'm counting.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its that time again


----------



## Phaedra

birthday_massacre said:


> Nakamura should


ssssssshhh, stop that, i'll have to go and change my knickers lol.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

This might be the last night I have to hear this god damn song


----------



## Xiao

That silent ending will never be forgotten...


----------



## TripleG

Is this Raw going to be an apology?


----------



## greasykid1

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Austin: "How is Shane doing?"
> Vince: "Well, he's in China ..."


Austin: Well, that must piss off HHH and Waltman ... :wink2:


----------



## T0M

In before major fuckery.


----------



## Roxinius

Monday night fuckery engage


----------



## finalnight

It's time for the Grandeur and Majesty of the fuckery that is the RAW after WrestleMania.


----------



## DeeGirl

Marcos 25063 said:


> I'm excited, give me some cena :cena6


Damn right! The champ is back :mark:


----------



## TJC93

My first RAW of 2016 I believe, haven't missed the god awful theme


----------



## Slider575

Lol WWE trying to say, hey when the crowd boos Reigns. It doesn't mean anything


----------



## VRsick

OOOO RIGHT OF THE BAT LOL!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Making excuses for when Reigns get booed already


----------



## wkc_23

Slider575 said:


> Better than the WM30 song, but yeah


They're both shit.


----------



## Headliner

:lol at WWE already starting with the bullshit excuses.


----------



## Shadowcran

JBL already making excuses....


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Cole rolls his eyes to JBL when Byron says "vocal".

This is meta and weird.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao So pretty much they're saying "Yeah the fans tonight are going to be assholes. Whatever."


----------



## hbgoo1975

I ain't watching! Roman, errr Crackhead Joe has less black fans his age!


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

What the hell was that intro


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

What's stopping Shane from just opening the lockbox?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Love how WWE is already trying to downplay the audience highjacking the show tonight, lol.


----------



## NXT Only

I'm gonna walk like Vince to my father in laws funeral


----------



## jacobdaniel

They're basically trying to say this crowd doesn't do what they're supposed to!!


----------



## Lok

Here we go!

Vinney Mac starting the show!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Man, that was so pathetic :lol

"THE BOO THE GUYS THEY NORMALLY CHEER!"

They always boo Roman...

"THEY'RE HAVIN' FUN MAGGLE!"


----------



## greasykid1

Please Jesus, better than last night ...


----------



## finalnight

I like how the announcers are trying to explain the crowd to the casuals so they don't get scared.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

He should have come out in an "It's Still Real To Me, Damnit" T-shirt.


----------



## EMGESP

"This show is not representative of the WWE Universe."


----------



## Phaedra

JBL trying to explain all dem boos and cheers for roman and triple h last night lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Shoot troll of the century


----------



## TripleG

Fucking hell they've already started, lol.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Oh man :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

The crowd singing "no chance" "lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

dems boos already.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Reigns excuses early from the commentary team


----------



## T0M

Them boos. LMAO.


----------



## TJC93

Vince should be getting the Cena at ECW treatment not these cheers


----------



## etched Chaos

Fuck you JBl in saying this crowd is atypical and do the opposite to normals crowds.


----------



## Amber B

....They just made a disclaimer as to why Reigns will be booed heavily.
I hate this company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bullshit chant for Roman lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

So we're stuck with the status quo. Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## Continuum

he took care of falcon arrow


----------



## finalnight

What the hell they brought back this lockbox thing? I thought they dropped that after the first week...


----------



## DeeGirl

greasykid1 said:


> Please Jesus, better than last night ...


Can it really be worse? :mj2


----------



## Erik.

"BULLSHIT" chants :lol


----------



## JohnCooley

My first RAW in God knows how long. Hope its worth it.


----------



## bmp487

WWE trying to reframe the crowd's reactions ahead of time. just lol.


----------



## The One Man Gang

:ha explaining why the crowd will boo Reigns. They're crazy just havin fun Maggle!


----------



## Randy Lahey

The announcers already making excuses for the fans booing....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Commentary gonna try to explain away Reigns boos tonight as just he crowd? "They will boo the guys they normally cheer" LOL! When is Reigns normally cheered?*


----------



## The XL

Where the fuck is Goldberg


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Love RAW after WM.

RAW after WM > Summerslam > WM


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Continuum said:


> he took care of falcon arrow


He's a monster.


----------



## RapShepard

Crowd is hyped for Reigns boos going to blow the roof off for the top guy.


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> ....They just made a disclaimer as to why Reigns will be booed heavily.
> I hate this company.


Wait what? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Better than Roman!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## TripleG

Oh my God, they are trying to discredit the crowd by labeling them as insane.


----------



## SnapOrTap

BETTER THAN ROMAN.

BETTER THAN ROMAN.

lmao.


----------



## A-C-P

Making excuses up for the crowd shitstorm already :ha


----------



## T0M

If you boo Roman you're "nutty".

Fuck me.


----------



## Y.2.J

SHANE OMGGG


----------



## Believe That

Lmaoooo Toooo funny how they making excuses with these crowds


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They are so scared of the chants.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NXT Only

Shane O'Mac!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok

Shane O Mac in the house!


----------



## Ham and Egger

At least Shane is selling. bama:


----------



## DeeGirl

Shane O'Mac :drose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Simba lives :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## chops52

I think they were chanting "Vince loves Roman"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*IT LIVES!!!!! *


----------



## KuritaDavion

Shane McMahon looking like me after WM last night.

"The hell was I thinking? Why god why?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Thank you Shane :kd


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

WWE excuse machine. Paaaaaaaaaaathetic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Better Than Roman chants

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

At least Shane is still selling his injuries


----------



## Jakall

Dude Shane and Vince are gold.


----------



## finalnight

Vince treated the crowd like his crazy old grandpa. He asked the crowd what they were saying and then dismissed it as crazy talk.


----------



## Erik.

Damn, Shane took a beating.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Shane is alive!


----------



## DeeGirl

Shane is legit Matt LeBlanc with that hair.


----------



## TwistedLogic

This crowd is fucking lit.

The WWE can acknowledging them all they want to try and discredit them, this is the one night that you can't rub your fucking cringe on the fans.


----------



## T0M

The feels!


----------



## Rocketmansid

Shane announcing he does indeed have control of the company?


----------



## Continuum

i wonder if shane brings vince those papers he promised


----------



## NXT Only

So much truth in that quote, you can tell there's real resentment between them


----------



## Slider575

It is kinda sad that either Vince doesn't believe whats going on, or he is trolling the fans. No one can really tell which is sad


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That bruise on his face ouch


----------



## Believe That

Man how epic would of it been if Shane came out setting a new era if he won 

BUT NOOOOO SCREW US AUTHORITY FOREVER


----------



## Joseph92

finalnight said:


> What the hell they brought back this lockbox thing? I thought they dropped that after the first week...


This must of been a brief mention and I missed it. What is the lockbox?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Shane with dem feelings...gonna get me teary-eyed


----------



## Y.2.J

NOOOOOO SHANE COME BACK


----------



## TripleG

Shane McMahon is now the most over babyface in the company. 

Wow. 

And that's why Shane is my favorite McMahon. He is the most entertaining, busts his ass, and he is legitimately touched by all the reactions he's been getting.


----------



## DoubtGin

lol, really?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That bruise looks fucking tender.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Guess no Shane takeover.


----------



## DeeGirl

So long Shane'O :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## finalnight

Joseph92 said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell they brought back this lockbox thing? I thought they dropped that after the first week...
> 
> 
> 
> This must of been a brief mention and I missed it. What is the lockbox?
Click to expand...

That's the thing, we have no fucking idea. They mentioned that the first night she came back and then didn't mention again until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## wkc_23

Shane running RAW tonight


----------



## TJC93

Hate 'You still got it' chants


----------



## TD_DDT

Shane to run raw tonight's?


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Thursday Night Shanedown*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

virus21 said:


> Wait what? Are you fucking serious?


Yep, he's serious.

"THEY BOO THE GUYS THEY NORMALLY CHEER!" "THEY'RE HAVIN' FUN MAGGLE!"


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

This is why WWE refuses to book properly.

Wouldn't want a crowd like this at every Raw would we?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

GOAT crowd


----------



## Continuum

OUUUUURRR FIREEEEDDDD


----------



## Y.2.J

YESSSSSSSS


PERFECT START


----------



## Rocketmansid

Vince gonna let Shane run RAW for a night?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What?

So what he did last night meant nothing?


----------



## truelove

This could be interesting


----------



## NXT Only

Love Vince and Shane.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Let him run Smackdown or Raw this night, please!


----------



## almostfamous

OH YEAH!


----------



## Lok

Shane running the show!


----------



## RapShepard

Okay nice little start off


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Rocketmansid said:


> Guess no Shane takeover.


He'll turn heel and join the Authority, I reckon.

I hope he'll do it by beating up Reigns, which will lead to more smarky rebellion from the crowd.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Wow.

What were the point in the stips for HIAC then.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

God nothing will get done tonight! The crowd won't let any story progress.


----------



## T0M

Shane deserves the keys to the kingdom after that bump last night.


----------



## Amber B

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## TripleG

So the result Hell in a Cell is now meaningless. Shane is running the show anyway despite losing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Shane running Raw :mark:


----------



## Headliner

So Shane is running Raw anyway? YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS SHIT UP :lmao:lmao:lmao :sodone


----------



## Believe That

YES YES YES YES YES111111


----------



## all in all...

retarded


----------



## Jakall

Off to a good start....


----------



## AngryConsumer

MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's running tonight's show.


----------



## Slider575

Shane can legit barely walk. He probably fucked up his hip and legs with that dive


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I hope Trips and Steph never come back now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

if its only kayfabe letting shane run it who cares and that is probably what it is.
raw is usually good the night after WM so this will be nothing different if its good


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So............same RAW as always.............tag match up next then


----------



## Erik.

So he got the shit beat out of him and jumped off the cell and Vince gave him what he wanted anyway :lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

It's hard to tell what the crowd is saying.


----------



## DoubtGin

Shane running Raw AND Taker still here? 

And now New Day :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let's get it my brothas :dance:dance:dance


----------



## -XERO-

:dance


----------



## Joseph92

So that build up and the match last night was for nothing??


----------



## Rocketmansid

Shane running RAW for a night, awesome!


----------



## Marcos 25063

shane :mark: 

New Day!!!


----------



## TJC93

This is just so Shane gets the blame for this shit show instead!


----------



## Y.2.J

wow huge pop for New Day


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Our Saiya-jins


----------



## SpeedStick

So that Cell match was about nothing


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> So Shane is running Raw anyway? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao :sodone


Just so we can have more fuckery at the end with Vince and Shane and maybe the lockbox.


----------



## finalnight

Wait so Vince said that it would be a show we would never forget. Then he gave control to Shane. That means the entire show just got scrapped and rewritten. So a normal Monday Night Raw I guess...


----------



## Jakall

Off to a good start....enzo/Cass debut coming????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They made sure to say "tonight's show." So, I think it's just for tonight.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Shane shouldn't have booked New Day for this Raw, they fucking suck. Only 3 Diva's left on the product.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*SHANEDAY NIGHT RAW*

:Banderas


----------



## NXT Only

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> What?
> 
> So what he did last night meant nothing?


you missed the whole point of last night


----------



## AngryConsumer

DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!


----------



## Ham and Egger

So fuck the finish of last night?


----------



## TripleG

They opened up with Shane and New Day....literally the two of the three or four best things in the company that isn't in NXT.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Daemon_Rising said:


> Wow.
> 
> What were the point in the stips for HIAC then.


Maybe they're whatever the point of life is.


----------



## Continuum

Erik. said:


> So he got the shit beat out of him and jumped off the cell and Vince gave him what he wanted anyway :lol


vince will fire him in the end thats the point.


----------



## Phaedra

He should have said "if you do a good job I'll consider giving you Smackdown", everyone tunes into smackdown from that point on, guaranteed.


----------



## DoubtGin

Did Shane make this match in the 20 seconds he was backstage?


----------



## Rocketmansid

New Day are so over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Damn, they might lose the titles.


----------



## truelove

This crowd is going to make this Raw really worth watching tonight it seems


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Erik. said:


> So he got the shit beat out of him and jumped off the cell and Vince gave him what he wanted anyway :lol


"He's still a McMahon Damn It!" :vince3


----------



## virus21

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Yep, he's serious.
> 
> "THEY BOO THE GUYS THEY NORMALLY CHEER!" "THEY'RE HAVIN' FUN MAGGLE!"


WWE; Other companies will unintentionally insult the fans, but not us


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Grown men cheering for these fruitcakes is exactly why wrestling is shit now


----------



## deanambroselover

Shane is running Raw yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Boss

The point they're making is that Shane is kayfabe running Raw just for tonight, as opposed to from now on as it would be if he'd won.


----------



## Redzero

RAW is rematch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

If Enzo and Cass don't debut tonight :cuss:


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

I seriously feel like Vince can't stand passionate wrestling fans or something


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

What a difference a year make for the New Day.

So god damn happy for these guys.


----------



## MEMS

So they had no plan for Raw tonight?


----------



## Wrestlefire

Is this just for tonight or for going forward?

This does make sense. Vince, now in ownership of the lockbox, wants to drive it to screw Shane and the fans further. So, give Shane the control and try to take it out from under him.


----------



## NXT Only

TwistedLogic said:


> *SHANEDAY NIGHT RAW*
> 
> :Banderas


*Money Night Raw


----------



## wkc_23

Ayyyyyyyyyy, we want some new day.


----------



## Shadowcran

I've an inner ear infection tonight(seriously) but the audio seems off. Badly off.


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

Shane McMahon is now running RAW. Is this a dream or what?


----------



## Slider575

TripleG said:


> They opened up with Shane and New Day....literally the two of the three or four best things in the company that isn't in NXT.


That's call crowd buffer, its them saying please be happy don't boo Roman


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So, the HIAC is now completely pointless? Vince just says "what the hell" and gives it to Shane?

:lmao

They have emphasised "tonight" though, maybe a one off?


----------



## Galcyon

Man this crowd may end up being crazier than the NXT:Takeover Dallas crowd.


----------



## Rocketmansid

This will be epic if BC interrupts.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I hope Shane adds Enzo and Cass to the tag title match*


----------



## virus21

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> I seriously feel like Vince can't stand passionate wrestling fans or something


Yeah, because they don't cheer what ever fucking robot he sends out to headline the company


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ham and Egger said:


> So fuck the finish of last night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK mention.

:hbk1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So that amazing HIAC match was rendered utterly pointless in the span of 5 minutes. Jesus Christ. :maury

Thank God for The New Day, though. And +1 to Dallas for showering them with so much love. :sk


----------



## Ham and Egger

It looks hella edible!


----------



## 20083

:lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*BIG ASS CEREAL PIECE.*


----------



## Believe That

This crowd :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid

NXT Only said:


> *Money Night Raw


RAW Is Money!:grin2:


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

They're not my cup of tea but it's nice to hear anyone outside of the part-timers get the reaction New Day are.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Christ! Xavier is fucking great.


----------



## Roman Empire

lol They're singing Lion King


----------



## Boss

The New Day, you fucks!


----------



## DoolieNoted

So... Who's getting the WHC shot?


----------



## T0M

Oh please let Shane be back full time. Damn we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Insomnia

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"They're trash"

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wait didn't they lose last night


----------



## witchblade000

I'm emancipating myself from this city for putting this shit over and chanting booty.


----------



## 20083

THEY MAKE SURE, YOU AIN'T BOOTY


----------



## wkc_23

This crowd is so LIT. I love the RAW after WM :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Fucking stars.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

How the fuck is three grown men worshipping an oversized piece of cereal funny?

And to think, uneducated WWE Universe and bunch of dumbass marks still marking out over this hot garbage. Useless.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RAW is CROWD CHANTS


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

3 hours of this please


----------



## Rocketmansid

Believe That said:


> This crowd :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Dallas has always been a big pro wresting city.


----------



## magictrevor

Why is the word booty so funny? Is this an american thing lost on me?


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't agree that much that the HIAC was completely pointless.

Shane probably got Vince's "respect" or whatever with the match and his short announcement tonight and he's still his son so Vince probably gave in. Not perfectly fine, but I get it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

New Day GOAT af


----------



## Erik.

Can't wait for Big E to break out. Going to be a star.


----------



## NSWRUN

New Day Rocks. Last night match wasn't for the titles.


----------



## Ham and Egger

New Day got the crowd eating out of their hands. I LOVE IT!


----------



## thedeparted_94

Since Shane is running Raw, Can he restart the show and do a do over?

Same old shit


----------



## bigd5896

Wait so that movie is just sudden death with the WWE?


----------



## TD_DDT

Normally not a big new day guy but that was funny


----------



## finalnight

Was that Rusev pointing a gun at Ziggler?


----------



## Shadowcran

If change is in the offing: Shane should come out right after LON and announce he's tired of seeing these jobbers wrestle New Day and throws in a surprise tag team...and no, not the USOs.


----------



## bmp487

It was lit babyyy!!!


----------



## Y.2.J

New Day man....WWE hit gold with these guys. They're all amazing.


----------



## T0M

Dat Ziggler movie doe. Looks amazing.


----------



## 20083

Zig-man in a movie though?


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao What kind of movie has Ziggler as the out-of-control maverick cop, Kane as the hard-nosed police captain and Rusev pulling a gun?


----------



## Tommy-V

I think Enzo and Cass will come out after the match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Vince hates these crowds. He would, however, cum enough to drown the entire planet if they reacted that way for Roman or Cena.

But they never will because they're both trash.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Wait. What the fuck was that countdown movie?

Are Ziggler and Kane secret agents undercover as wrestlers?

Because that sounds fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

This crowd is amazing.


----------



## Anoche

Yeah, Shane, New Day, whatever. Let people forget about Roman.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

HOLY CRAP at the opening commentary. They figuratively said "Reigns will get boo'd, we don't give a crap". :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

Shane should make Reigns vs Brock for the belt as the main event, Reigns goes over clean just for the heat


----------



## RapShepard

DoubtGin said:


> I don't agree that much that the HIAC was completely pointless.
> 
> Shane probably got Vince's "respect" or whatever with the match and his short announcement tonight and he's still his son so Vince probably gave in. Not perfectly fine, but I get it.


Less sense more jokes


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

How god damn meta is this movie


----------



## Lothario

Lol at Dolph starring in a film. Is that like WWE's version of 'Ready to Rumble' ? :mj5


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So that Dolph movie was real? :wtf


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tommy-V said:


> I think Enzo and Cass will come out after the match.


Or at least the Balor Club


----------



## xDD

How the fuck this is funny? Please explain sameone. Last time I watched WWE was in 2014.


----------



## Continuum

COUNTDOWN sucked balls and dolph is an awful actor.


----------



## Roho

Daemon_Rising said:


> How the fuck is three grown men worshipping an oversized piece of cereal funny?
> 
> And to think, uneducated WWE Universe and bunch of dumbass marks still marking out over this hot garbage. Useless.


They have charisma and connect with the crowd...

But I forgot, only the highest brow wrestling fans snub entertainment in favor of bland, dry, humorless spot monkeys. 

They're over...they're certainly not useless.


----------



## 20083

Hot damn New Day are on top of this fucking show!


----------



## Headliner

After intense research, scientific calculations and philosophical studies, I have concluded that tonight will be some epic fuckery.


----------



## rorschacks

Dat dude Kane has some acting range.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jack Thwagger said:


> New Day GOAT af


They are neck and neck with Shane O' Mac!


----------



## DeeGirl

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> HOLY CRAP at the opening commentary. They figuratively said "Reigns will get boo'd, we don't give a crap". :lmao


But they usually cheer him :jbl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> HOLY CRAP at the opening commentary. They figuratively said "Reigns will get boo'd, we don't give a crap". :lmao


They made it sound like its only the post WM crowd. What about the previous 4 weeks?

:drake1


----------



## Rocketmansid

Daemon_Rising said:


> How the fuck is three grown men worshipping an oversized piece of cereal funny?
> 
> And to think, uneducated WWE Universe and bunch of dumbass marks still marking out over this hot garbage. Useless.


:surprise::frown2::serious:


----------



## DoolieNoted

I wanted an early night. Fuck WWE for making me want to watch.. lol


----------



## Boss

Did that video game commercial rip off "Come As You Are" by Nirvana or is it acknowledged? Didn't hear it all.


----------



## Xiao

Just compare this opening to 2014 or 2015. 

Can't even bring themselves to open the show with the WWE champion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Someone call Travis Scott, because it's lit at this night show. bama4

:maury at Xavier basically breaking PG by moving the Booty-O up and down on his unicorn horn.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So how is this Raw been any different so far?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> HOLY CRAP at the opening commentary. They figuratively said "Reigns will get boo'd, we don't give a crap". :lmao


Yeah! It's like they're telling the TV audience, "this crowd is crazy, please don't listen to them.

:lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Grown men cheering for these fruitcakes is exactly why wrestling is shit now


Nothing represent the corny lame PG era more than New Day. They are as shitty as the Spirit Squad was. I can't even believe 10 year olds would find them amusing.


----------



## 20083

Okay, 20 minutes in and I'm feeling good about tonight.

Yay post-Mania RAW!


----------



## Rocketmansid

Here comes League of Losers.


----------



## Y.2.J

LON stop it. stop it. stop it. 

NOWWWW


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

League of Nations theme is nice.


----------



## dougfisher_05

So after all that Vince and Shane shit I've decided that wwe should just get rid of storylines and present their product through skit's like Saturday night live. Because Fuck continuity. Fuck logic. Fuck everything that makes GOOD television so good and just continue to produce this vaudeville shitshow that even vaudeville would cringe at. 

Jesus why do I even fucking try.


----------



## Boss

Thought Barrett bounced.


----------



## MM10

Enough of this. Get Styles out there so Bullet Proof can debut. Fuck Balor.


----------



## Lothario

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao What kind of movie has Ziggler as the out-of-control maverick cop, Kane as the hard-nosed police captain and Rusev pulling a gun?


There's a reason WWE has to fund these films themselves :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Lillian almost fell with that stiffness...smh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boss said:


> Did that video game commercial rip off "Come As You Are" by Nirvana or is it acknowledged? Didn't hear it all.


Its a cover song lol


----------



## wkc_23

Damn lillian :homer


----------



## T0M

Rusev should be heavyweight champ by now. So good it's not even funny.


----------



## truelove

Barrett eating this pin as usual :bunk


----------



## KuritaDavion

TheGeneticFreak said:


> So how is this Raw been any different so far?


Well Lillian is dancing like she's at the Pussycat Lounge.


----------



## Respect

Well if Barrett is indeed leaving WWE then we know who wins this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Aaaaand Raw is back to normal. :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid

Randy Lahey said:


> Nothing represent the corny lame PG era more than New Day. They are as shitty as the Spirit Squad was. I can't even believe 10 year olds would find them amusing.


Because they are 10 year olds.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Boss said:


> Thought Barrett bounced.


I think it was June that his contract expires.


----------



## RapShepard

Those LoN shirts are dope if only I weren't American


----------



## Erik.

Someone is going through the announce table tonight :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

truelove said:


> Barrett eating this pin as usual :bunk


well he did give his notice


----------



## TwistedLogic

Lillian with a surprising lack of booty movement for a latina.


----------



## drew8117

Hating on the new day is so dumb. 

"I'm so much smarter and cooler than you for not like them"

-smark


----------



## razzathereaver

Lillian :trips5


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Rocketmansid

Respect said:


> Well if Barrett is indeed leaving WWE then we know who wins this match.


LON could still win and just have Sheamus and the rest be tag team champions.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

New Day's ring attire is 10/10


----------



## RapShepard

I don't get why people have a problem with other people likig New Day, some people like corny humor its not that deep. The crowd cares that's all that matters.


----------



## TwistedLogic

French and Italian?

Two announce table spots confirmed.

:ti


----------



## DeeGirl

Rusev deserves so much better than league of WOAT :no:


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I miss Jamaking Me Crazy Kofi Kingston.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

1st match already has the crowd shitting on it. Roman gonna be scared to go out there.

Please have a Roman promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion

drew8117 said:


> Hating on the new day is so dumb.
> 
> "I'm so much smarter and cooler than you for not like them"
> 
> -smark


........or you could just not find them funny.


----------



## bmp487

New Day GOATing so hard right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Did anyone else think that was the beginning part of Kurt Angle's theme??? My heart skipped a beat for a second.

:lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

League of Nations about to go all Manchurian crisis

......history


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Barrett is competing!!!!!!!!

:trips5


----------



## NSWRUN

"must be cold" hahah pg what


----------



## Y.2.J

If Enzo & Cass come out I'm losing my mind...


----------



## Rocketmansid

FlashPhotographer said:


> New Day's ring attire is 10/10


Kofi's other sneakers are flaming. Would buy them instantly.


----------



## wkc_23

We want booty o's :HA


----------



## Boss

It's the Booty of Life.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Barrett is in the ring.... He's there to take that fuckin' L.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:maury at Mini Francesca.

Hopefully League of BOOTY don't win this, but if they do, it'd be nice if they follow the Freebird Rule like New Day. That way Rusev and Barrett can get another title reign to their credit. :sk



TheLooseCanon said:


> So that Dolph movie was real? :wtf


Rusev with a gun though. That's like arming a grizzly bear with a rocket launcher. :drake1


----------



## 20083

Bootay


----------



## Lothario

Shane will be a heel when people realize nothing is changing.


----------



## virus21

ShowStopper said:


> Aaaaand Raw is back to normal. :lol


Did you think that it wouldn't be? WWe couldn't manage to make WM worth a damn


----------



## Phaedra

TwistedLogic said:


> French and Italian?
> 
> Two announce table spots confirmed.
> 
> :ti


I dare anyone to break an italian man's table lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The commentary is super loud, and I can tell the crowd are loud... but I can't quite make out their chants.

Wow, WWE are going all out here to censor the audience. :/


----------



## drew8117

KuritaDavion said:


> ........or you could just not find them funny.




Even if that's the case, no way you don't find them at least entertaining in the ring. 

Some People just hate on everything. It's cool.


----------



## Respect

I find new day VERY annoying personally.


----------



## T0M

I legit laughed out loud when Xavier did the circle of life song. Love these three.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Daemon_Rising said:


> How the fuck is three grown men worshipping an oversized piece of cereal funny?
> 
> And to think, uneducated WWE Universe and bunch of dumbass marks still marking out over this hot garbage. Useless.


"I find this goofy segment to be entertaining."

"You're uneducated and a dumbass."

:kobe

It
ain't
that
serious


----------



## Victor Chaos

Barrett's dance >>>>>>>>>>>>> anything Roman Reigns has ever done.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The French table is the easiest to go through. The commentators waste no time in running away.


----------



## Shadowcran

Win by hitting someone with the big Booty-O thing..Calling it.


----------



## killacamt

more commercials


----------



## Martins

Started just now. 

Did I miss anything important?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Erik.

Rusev is great :lol


----------



## Continuum

commercial mania


----------



## RapShepard

ShowStopper said:


> Did anyone else think that was the beginning part of Kurt Angle's theme??? My heart skipped a beat for a second.
> 
> :lol


Nah but that's why I hate Social Outcasts Hardy wanna be intro so I can feel you


----------



## LaMelo

Shane is back and he brought hope with him!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I just can't take the League seriously, especially after they got whooped by 3 retired wrestlers...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shane turned heel


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So is Roman going to have to do a 20 minute promo every week like Seth had to do if so it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

With them messing with the audio they should bring back Stevie Richards to join Vince and Roman and reform the Righ To Censor. Mega heat


----------



## 20083

So - any return speculation, fellas?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

They just came back from commerical :dahell


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717145737033703426


----------



## Phaedra

WWE should contact kellogs ... booty o's look like cheerio's only better lol, and yeah, i'd have them for breakfast every morning lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Martins said:


> Started just now.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


For once yes Shane is running Raw tonight and Vince loves him again (most important)


----------



## LaMelo

New Day Rocks!


----------



## Naka Moora

Anybody on this forum who says New Day is not over, literally must be a crackhead.
Yeah you may not like them and their humour, but they are OVER. Something which 90 percent of the other guys arent


----------



## Rocketmansid

ShowStopper said:


> Did anyone else think that was the beginning part of Kurt Angle's theme??? My heart skipped a beat for a second.
> 
> :lol


Wouldn't make sense for him to appear in this match.


----------



## Boss

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The French table is the easiest to go through. The commentators waste no time in running away.


Can't tell if clever topical joke.


----------



## wkc_23

Avada Kedavra said:


> If Enzo & Cass come out I'm losing my mind...


So will that GOAT crowd :swanson


----------



## Respect

drew8117 said:


> Even if that's the case, no way you don't find them at least entertaining in the ring.
> 
> Some People just hate on everything. It's cool.


I find their constant cheating annoying and also the stupid trumpet annoying. Also, I hate all of their antics and promos.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Kemba said:


> Shane is back and he brought hope with him!


Which will be utterly and completely snuffed out by the end of the night.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Continuum said:


> commercial mania


is running wild brother!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Monday Night ADS


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Give me Nakamura or Rollins tonight.


----------



## razzathereaver

DeeGuy said:


> Rusev deserves so much better than league of WOAT :no:


He has Lana to help relieve his frustrations.


----------



## 20083

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> With them messing with the audio they should bring back Stevie Richards to join Vince and Roman and reform the Righ To Censor. Mega heat


:lmao Man, I hated those bastards!


----------



## LaMelo

The New Day better not lose to these jobbers.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Jack Thwagger said:


> "I find this goofy segment to be entertaining."
> 
> "You're uneducated and a dumbass."
> 
> :kobe
> 
> It
> ain't
> that
> serious


It's not that serious yet the amount of times you jump to TND's defense would suggest otherwise.


----------



## FightOwensFight

You can't teach that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rocketmansid said:


> Wouldn't make sense for him to appear in this match.


It's WWE, bro.


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

This crowd in Dallas has Wrestlemania fever. They're just dying to get some booty.


----------



## MM10

As ratings continue to plummet, more commercials are needed to compensate.


----------



## RapShepard

UFO said:


> Anybody on this forum who says New Day is not over, literally must be a crackhead.
> Yeah you may not like them and their humour, but they are OVER. Something which 90 percent of the other guys arent


You got a problem with crack Jack?


----------



## -XERO-

T0M said:


> I legit laughed out loud when Xavier did the circle of life song. Love these three.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

WTF were the crowd doing just then?

EDIT: Oh, a Mexican wave.


----------



## Martins

RapShepard said:


> For once yes Shane is running Raw tonight and Vince loves him again (most important)


Oh my God :lol

HE WANTED HIS OWN SON DEAD A WEEK AGO


----------



## wkc_23

Crowd doing the wave lol


----------



## VitoCorleone

a new tag team need to debut tonight!


----------



## LaMelo

This crowd is nuts.


----------



## T0M

Bahaha Barrett doesn't give one fuck anymore.


----------



## Naka Moora

i cant believe shane is in charge of RAW tonight, I wonder what surprises we are going to get!


----------



## Tommy-V

Crowd already doing the wave.


----------



## Erik.

Martins said:


> Started just now.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Shane is running Raw tonight.

No, seriously


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Is it just me or has Cole been extra loud tonight? turn his fucking mic down.


----------



## truelove

"Hopefully you drown Bryon" :ha :tysonlol :Jordan


----------



## Roman Empire

I would love to see Carmela, Enzo and Cass to show up.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

what the hell was that voice in teh background?


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> I don't get why people have a problem with other people likig New Day, some people like corny humor its not that deep. The crowd cares that's all that matters.


Some people like my brother see them as a minstrel, ******* sideshow act and think they set black people back 50 years. But I think they're gold. :lol


----------



## christien62

no hope but there doing the wave


----------



## killacamt

Kofi got them Lebron's on


----------



## Shadowcran

Did someone just warn the crowd? Again, I've a ear infection.


----------



## LaMelo

They are doing the wave.


----------



## finalnight

Lame, the crowd is now putting themselves over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Martins said:


> Started just now.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


- Vince proved his senility by handing over control of RAW to Shane even though Shane lost last night

- Dallas showed that they are lit as fuck by popping majorly for New Day and their silliness


----------



## T0M

That geezer in the crowd has got some moves.


----------



## LaMelo

Here comes Big E.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Surprise appearance?


----------



## Lok

New Day wins....now bring us something new!


----------



## Roman Empire

My guys won!!! Love them.


----------



## christien62

I feel the powa thank god


----------



## TripleG

Oh hey! Its the finish we should have gotten last night.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/4 Raw After Mania Discussion: "ALL HOPE IS GONE"Becaus*



finalnight said:


> Lame, the crowd is now putting themselves over.


Because everyone in the ring fucking blows.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Barrett.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wow, I thought for sure LON would win the titles here.


----------



## NXT Only

Barrett went from leader of the Nexus to...............shit


----------



## wkc_23

Ok, Ok.. This feud can fuck off now.


----------



## 20083

New! Day Rocks! :lol


----------



## rorschacks

Big E lookin like a shorter black Brock Lesnar


----------



## Respect

Oh Good Lord more New Day for the next month as champs. This is getting sooo old.


----------



## truelove

Big E using that Big Poppa Pump belly to belly more


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Woods with the ring awareness


----------



## TwistedLogic

New Day left? Bullet Club incoming.


----------



## Y.2.J

Enzo/Cass or Bullet Club imminent...?


----------



## birthday_massacre

here is Barrets exit of the WWE


----------



## Rocketmansid

Yup Enzo and Cass coming out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bullet Club inbound?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Please end this feud. Feels like it's been going on forever.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bye, Wade.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Incoming Enzo and Cass please :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Barrett is about to get it...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no. Sheamus has a microphone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They jump Wade


----------



## 20083

:lmao This guy!


----------



## LaMelo

The New Day wins! :yes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wonder if Barrett gets turned on...


----------



## SpeedStick

Barrett beatdown coming


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Barrett about to get his ass kicked


----------



## Roman Empire

I wish Wade had been booked better. He could have been champion at least once by now. Please don't turn on him Sheamus. I don't like where this is going.


----------



## finalnight

Uh-oh looks like bye-bye Barrett


----------



## Erik.

Turn on Barrett, perhaps?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NEW! DAY RETAINS! :dance :clap :dance :clap

Poor Barrett.  Now he's gonna get squashed by League of BOOTY in 3...2...1...


----------



## Abisial

League of Run-ins




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL TURN ON BARRET


buried on your way out


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

When Alberto Del Rio isn't your weakest link, you know you've got problems.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Goodbye Barrett


----------



## all in all...

kill him!


----------



## Therickmu25

LMAO even LON knows Barrett sucks


----------



## T0M

Bye, Wade.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yep, Barrett is really leaving WWE. Good for him.


----------



## Tommy-V

Poor Barrett :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

There goes that Barrett face turn you've all been clamoring for.


----------



## Y.2.J

See yaaaaa Barrett. Thank you for everything.

A true professional though.


----------



## DoubtGin

what a sendoff for Barrett


----------



## Rocketmansid

Crowd ready for them too.


----------



## TD_DDT

Creative way to write bnb off tv


----------



## killacamt

bye bye Barrett hello Wyatts


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TheLooseCanon said:


> They jump Wade


Boom.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Bye Barett


----------



## 20083

Aw, man.


----------



## truelove

Barrett you poor fucking soul


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well he is the loser in the group, so...........

:lmao Why?


----------



## Boss

Wyatt face turn is upon us.


----------



## LaMelo

I guess this is a way to write Barrett off of television.


----------



## Lok

Wyatts pissed about last night? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Barrett getting that ass beat is just as good. Wyatt face turn?


----------



## Roman Empire

Wyatts!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

UGHH LON vs Wyatts is that their award for jobbing to Rock


----------



## Daemon_Rising

LON v Wyatts what a fucking joke. This is garbage


----------



## Erik.

Barrett got buried by the crowd :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

Wyatt face turn?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jobbers vs Jobbesr and the crowd doesn't care lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Well wasn't expecting that


----------



## finalnight

Looks like Barrett was the secret leader of the Wyatts. Barrett is Sister Abigail. I repeat Barrett is Sister Abigail.


----------



## Respect

Where is Luke Harper? Is he out injured or something? He was missing last night too.


----------



## NXT Only

Bray took his pottery apron off


----------



## wkc_23

Wyatt family face turn?


----------



## Emotion Blur

FUCK. OFF. WYATT.


----------



## Meris

Oh no... please tell me the Wyatts don't have to job to LoN next.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I'm not feeling the love for the Wyatts either. Jesse and Festus doing a poor imitation of The Undertaker.


----------



## TripleG

European Job Squad Vs. Satanic Godwins.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Are they turning the Wyatt's face?

Really?


----------



## Bret Hart

This feels like the modern day version of HBK kicking out Booker T out of the NWO.


----------



## magictrevor

Wyatt ambush... Who cares? They've ruined these guys.


----------



## Honeymoon

Del Rio botching being thrown into the turnbuckle :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Speaking of face turns, it seems the crowd couldn't care less about The Wyatts'.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Face Turn for the Wyatts please the only to redeem them somehow.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

What are the fans chanting?


----------



## DeeGirl

Barrett with the jobber exit :mj2


So, Wyatt face turn?


----------



## HHHbkDX

:HA Everybody in the ring right now are clowns.


----------



## Rocketmansid

WYATTS!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF

Well thts a way to start the night...bury Barrett and now getting the goodbye cheer.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Enzo and Cass?

Balor Club?

Anderson and Gallows?

Nah, Wyatts. Why? :vince4


----------



## Y.2.J

"THANK YOU WYATTS!"

:ti


----------



## TwistedLogic

Strawn Broman


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Wow this is soooooooo much better than Enzo & Cass

Exactly Byron. WHY?


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Some people like my brother see them as a minstrel, ******* sideshow act and think they set black people back 50 years. But I think they're gold. :lol


Idk I'm in the middle I do find it funny that the more black wrestlers dance the more over they usually get.

But I mean some black people like to dance it's not exactly coonery. As long as they suggested and not Vince I'm okay with it.

Most of their stuff is nerd culture so it's cool to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Face Wyatts


----------



## Brandough

Damn this crowd annoying


----------



## Roman Empire

lol Thank you Wyatts chant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

But Sheamus, you still have your weakest member (*hint*Del Rio*hint*)

:mark: Wyatts face turn.


----------



## KuritaDavion

So this is a feud. Braun Stroman vs. Sheamus. No thanks.


----------



## Believe That

Im pretty much over what happen on WM now lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That made no sense and LOL at those chants.


----------



## Victor Chaos

This is how Sheamus and Del Rio should be treated.


----------



## LaMelo

Are they turning face?


----------



## Headliner

So I want to believe if Harper never got injured, LON would have never kicked out Barrett and they would have written him off TV after the next PPV???


----------



## Rocketmansid

DGenerationMC said:


> Speaking of face turns, it seems the crowd couldn't care less about The Wyatts'.


Thank you Wyatt chants say other wise.


----------



## Respect

Wyatt trying to wear dreads?


----------



## Truthbetold

Sheamus should have got that no holds barred match with Brock at WM32.


----------



## Natecore

I'll take LON over the Wyatts every damn time.


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

Welcome to Splitsville everybody. We just witnessed the League of Nations assaulting King Barrett and the Wyatt Family turned face!


----------



## Lothario

Wyatt tweeners now? Not opposed to it. An alignment shift is the only way to salvage what's left of them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mark: at Dallas doing the HE'S GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS HANDS chant. Sadly ironic to see Barrett basically face the same fate that he did to Darren Young back in their Nexus days.


----------



## AngryConsumer

My God. They're going to book the LON over the Wyatt Family.


----------



## wkc_23

Thought for sure Enzo & Cas was coming out to the ring.


----------



## DeeGirl

At least Barrett won't be getting buried anymore...


Hysteria said:


> What are the fans chanting?


I have no idea and it's really annoying.


----------



## rorschacks

Give that man a hot pocket.


----------



## truelove

Rusev has fallen so far that he is the level below The wyatts when it comes to jobbing


----------



## Dargz

Thank you wyatt * clap clap*


----------



## Boss

Digging the feels of Wyatts getting a face ovation.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Poor Barrett he could of had 1 last feud but Harper got injured.


----------



## Bret Hart

I like this, two jobber stables going at it with each other. At least one of them will come out the victor and gain some much needed momentum.


----------



## LaMelo

Bray took out the trash. :banderas


----------



## Xiao

3 breaks in 30 minutes. Total bs.


----------



## bmp487

tfw the first 35 mins of RAW are exponentially better than 5.5 hours of Wrestlemania.


----------



## safc-scotty

finalnight said:


> Looks like Barrett was the secret leader of the Wyatts. Barrett is Sister Abigail. I repeat Barrett is Sister Abigail.


The bigger picture he alluded to in Nexus is finally clear.


----------



## MM10

Brandough said:


> Damn this crowd annoying


Yea...would be much better with a dead Nashville or Pittsburgh crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

If that's the way Barrett leaves the company just ouch.


----------



## mansofa

Ok, Was that a Wyatt face turn?


----------



## Naka Moora

I wonder what they were chanting when wyatts were in the ring


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

We've had more storyline development in the last half hour than we usually get in a month


----------



## xDD

WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING?....


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Would be dumb to not debut Enzo on this crowd.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Wyatt's finally turning face?!?!?!?! :mark:

RAW already better than WrestleMania.


----------



## SashaXFox

HOW YOU DOIN HOW YOU DOIN HOW YOU DOIN HOW YOU DOIN


----------



## elo

FalconArrow 1/1 - said Wyatt's would be changing, looks like they will be tweeners.


----------



## Y.2.J

That's what we have to see the Wyatts do.

Not get pinned in 6 seconds.

Awesome segment, that's some good damage control for the Wyatts there IMO.


----------



## LaMelo

truelove said:


> Rusev has fallen so far that he is the level below The wyatts when it comes to jobbing


They threw out the wrong guy.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Barrett is Sister Abigail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

Welcome to Splitsville everybody.


----------



## FightOwensFight

30 minutes of Raw better than 7 hours of Mania who would of thought it.


----------



## T0M

Wyatt's - LON is not the worst idea. Two teams desperate for some direction so hopefully this gives it to them.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sawft coming for the Dudleyz


----------



## Rocketmansid

Wyatts vs. LON confirmed


----------



## rorschacks

good damage control with the Wyatts after making them look weak and pathetic.


----------



## Believe That

LOL People bitching about the crowd when its been the best part about the show so far


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The only chant I could make out was "thank you Wyatts". They're really fucking with the audio, it shot up for that one chant. What was the other stuff?

Not really on board with face Wyatts, but I suppose it could be a new start for Bray?


----------



## DeeGirl

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mark: at Dallas doing the HE'S GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS HANDS chant. Sadly ironic to see Barrett basically face the same fate that he did to Darren Young back in their Nexus days.


Damn I had forgotten about that. Sad way to go out for Barrett.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

If there's one thing Dallas did wrong tonight, it was do the GOODBYYYEEE! schtick towards Wade, especially since he's deserved better for a long-ass time now.

THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY, DAMN IT! :jr


----------



## Bret Hart

If WWE didn't fuck things up... Rusev Vs Bray Wyatt could have been such a good singles feud.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Wade Barrett is the fucking personification of wasted potential.


----------



## MEMS

Shane is going to send the Wyatts out every segment to clean house.


----------



## bmp487

AngryConsumer said:


> My God. They're going to book the LON over the Wyatt Family.


plz god no. This is the opportunity for the Wyatts to finally win a feud and have a dominant run.


----------



## mgman

Does anyone know what the crowd chanted just before Barrett got beat, and also during the Wyatt family beatdown of LoN?


----------



## Phaedra

nice and much needed turn for Wyatt who people really do want to cheer.


----------



## TN Punk

ADR gives negative fcks right now about trying lol.


----------



## wwetna1

UFO said:


> I wonder what they were chanting when wyatts were in the ring


He has the whole world in his hands ... thus the hand waving


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Which team turned face judging by what commentary said at the beginning it's the LON.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Now can Braun go to his original gimmick?









*


----------



## Steve Black Man

UFO said:


> I wonder what they were chanting when wyatts were in the ring


They were singing "He's got the whole world in his hands".

Wyatt's over as fuck :mark:


----------



## Flare of Ra

UFO said:


> I wonder what they were chanting when wyatts were in the ring


Hes got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## Roman Empire

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If there's one thing Dallas did wrong tonight, it was do the GOODBYYYEEE! schtick towards Wade, especially since he's deserved better for a long-ass time now.
> 
> THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY, DAMN IT! :jr


As God as my witness, he was broken in half!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

AngryConsumer said:


> My God. They're going to book the LON over the Wyatt Family.


who cares at this point? They are both joke teams like social outcasts


----------



## Randy Lahey

It really sucks WWE is distorting the audio so the people watching at home can't make out the chants.


----------



## LaMelo

Great Raw so far but I want someone to debut.


----------



## Shadowcran

There's no real way to say the Wyatt's just turned face at all.


----------



## Y.2.J

FUCK ME!

RENEE LOOKS AMAZING!

BEAUTIFUL, REAL LOOKING WOMAN!


----------



## Tommy-V

Renee looking goooood.


----------



## T0M

It sunk a while back Vince.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

McMahon gives no fucks about bad RAWs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yep. Shane only running Raw for tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

Renee looking hot af tonight.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Renee....love that outfit. 

I''m sorry, what were they talking about?


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J

Little too late for that Vince.


----------



## Boss

"ALRIGHT PEDRO, LET'S GO!" :vince2


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Generic blonde since Trish #202


----------



## wwetna1

TN Punk said:


> ADR gives negative fcks right now about trying lol.


He's also still nursing a back injury according to Meltzer so that is why he did minimal bumps in the tag match and gingerly hit the turnbuckle


----------



## 20083

Man, remember when Barrett kicked out Axel and Young from Nexus similarly?


----------



## Headliner

Yes get the total diva chicks out of here quick.ut


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Summer is getting mic time what?


----------



## SpeedStick

mgman said:


> Does anyone know what the crowd chanted just before Barrett got beat, and also during the Wyatt family beatdown of LoN?


Crowd was chanting "goodbye" to Barrett & Just putting themselves over on the heels vs heels beatdown


----------



## Brollins

The truth is out. Pedro is the creative behind the creative team!


----------



## RapShepard

Damn way to kill the momentum going to the women that nobody cares about smh


----------



## LaMelo

Shane is only in charge temporarily.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Who will be the new 4th man in LON?


----------



## Bret Hart

Renee seems like she can use my 24 inch python. - HH


----------



## Believe That

Randy Lahey said:


> It really sucks WWE is distorting the audio so the people watching at home can't make out the chants.


GTFOH I can hear them just fine


----------



## RiCkeH

The sigh of relief on Brays face when he heard the chants


----------



## Honeymoon

That pop for Sasha gave me chills.


----------



## Shadowcran

Pissbreak! Be back in a few.


----------



## Lok

Here comes the B0$$


----------



## wkc_23

Da Boss always getting massive pops.


----------



## Galcyon

Dean Ambrose is a lucky man to be hooking up with Renee... wow she looks amazing tonight.


----------



## TN Punk

wwetna1 said:


> He's also still nursing a back injury according to Meltzer so that is why he did minimal bumps in the tag match and gingerly hit the turnbuckle


Oh ok. I didn't know he was hurt. Appreciate that!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Summer Rae! 

Cool to see Sasha rocking her Eddie Guerrero gear for tonight. :sk


----------



## AngryConsumer

Boss said:


> "ALRIGHT PEDRO, LET'S GO!"


:HA


----------



## wwetna1

I still remember when Sasha, Summer, and Charlotte were Beautiful Fierce Females


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Sasha's theme sounds like it came straight out of 2008


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Sasha Banks is like a female face MVP.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Daemon_Rising said:


> It's not that serious yet the amount of times you jump to TND's defense would suggest otherwise.


Because comments like yours are ridiculous. God forbid people find something goofy to be funny. 

You can dislike the New Day without insinuating their fans are dumb. It's childish as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sasha in a feud with Summer? Please God no.


----------



## Lothario

Reverse psychology. Give them a shit show and claim Shane was in charge so they won't boo the performers out if the arena lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Summer Raes gomna die now


----------



## 20083

POP!


----------



## [email protected]

Sasha Banks has more natural charisma than 95% of the locker room male or female.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Galcyon said:


> Dean Ambrose is a lucky man to be hooking up with Renee... wow she looks amazing tonight.


she looks amazing every night


----------



## LaMelo

The Boss is in a bad mood!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

The Bo$$


----------



## Headliner

So there was a report that WWE didn't know whether to have Sasha win or Charlotte retain. Look at Sasha and look at Charlotte how do you fuck that up?


----------



## NXT Only

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will be the new 4th man in LON?


3 on 3 feud with the Wyatts


----------



## MM10

Good, hopefully Sasha feuds with Summer so Becky can feud with Charlotte.


----------



## Ryan93

Rookie of the Year said:


> The only chant I could make out was "thank you Wyatts". They're really fucking with the audio, it shot up for that one chant. What was the other stuff?
> 
> Not really on board with face Wyatts, but I suppose it could be a new start for Bray?


Don't think this is the start of babyface Wyatt's. Just the tri-monthly "Make the Wyatt's look like a threat again" push that happens before they enter a big program. And based on last night, they are probably going to be Cena's return feud.

Wouldn't be surprised if Bray and company have a few more run in's tonight.


----------



## TripleG

Are we going to talk about how they were former teammates in NXT?


----------



## Therickmu25

T0M said:


> It sunk a while back Vince.


Lmao I said the same thing. Vince is the captain of the Titanic sitting 2000 feet under at this point.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

#LegitBotch


----------



## Roman Empire

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer is getting mic time what?


Yeah I was surprised at how good of a talker she is when she was in that Lana/Dolph/Russev thing.


----------



## Shadowcran

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will be the new 4th man in LON?


Samoa Joe?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

When Bayley though


----------



## wkc_23

Best match on the card was that triple threat women's match.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well at least it's not going to be a completely useless womens match.


----------



## wwetna1

Randy Lahey said:


> It really sucks WWE is distorting the audio so the people watching at home can't make out the chants.


I've got a 4k tv and true surround sound ... there's no distortion,. your setup just sucks


----------



## Y.2.J

Ambrose is one lucky man....

Renee looks on point tonight.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Summer can't talk or wrestle. Completely useless as anything besides a manager/valet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Summer was better when she was Kelly Kelly*


----------



## FightOwensFight

wwetna1 said:


> I still remember when Sasha, Summer, and Charlotte were Beautiful Fierce Females


Awesome Trio they were, I really liked Summer back then she's been wasted on the main roster she's a really good heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

Summer is awesome. Wish they'd use her better.


----------



## T0M

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will be the new 4th man in LON?


El Torito.


----------



## Lothario

That pop for Sasha though. On another note, dunno how some claim Sasha isn't attractive. She's extremely hot.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:ti only Vince would have a limo driver named Pedro...


----------



## 20083

:lmao Hate that I love this fucking song!


----------



## Rocketmansid

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha in a feud with Summer? Please God no.


Its just a match.


----------



## DeeGirl

Summer Rae is so bad at talking :jay


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Guys, don't quote me on this, but I don't think this crowd are fans of Roman.


----------



## finalnight

Believe That said:


> Randy Lahey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really sucks WWE is distorting the audio so the people watching at home can't make out the chants.
> 
> 
> 
> GTFOH I can hear them just fine
Click to expand...

Yep I hear them fine too, sometimes it sounds distorted because the different sections like crowd aren't quite in sync.


----------



## wkc_23

Better than Roman :HA


----------



## Roman Empire

TheLooseCanon said:


> When Bayley though


She needs to show up. The women with NXT are fine with Asuka.


----------



## Stormbringer

Piss break


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

Better than Roman chants lmao


----------



## LaMelo

FlashPhotographer said:


> Sasha's theme sounds like it came straight out of 2008


GTFO! ut


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I detest this crowd. They are fucking garbage.


----------



## Crewz

Sasha should've stuck with longer pants. It looks better.. No idea why it was a one time only thing.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Loving the Boss' tribute to the late great Eddy Guerrero.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Since this was a squash match its ok it was a quick match but i hope the woman get a good amount of time for their matches


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Divas revolution Day 2 = literally a 2 minute match

The future's bright


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> So there was a report that WWE didn't know whether to have Sasha win or Charlotte retain. Look at Sasha and look at Charlotte how do you fuck that up?


To be fair if they don't want to use Paige what heel do they have to go against Sasha? As long as Charlotte drops the belt to Sasha in the next couple of months I think it'll be fine.


----------



## mansofa

Is it me or do most of the woman's matches end in a submission?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Better than Roman chants again :lmao


----------



## RiCkeH

I hate that the announcers have been turned up a few dB, can barely hear the crowd at all.


----------



## Y.2.J

APOLLO CREWS!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Continuum

goddamn SASHA is ugly


----------



## wkc_23

Apollo Crews next


----------



## Lok

Crews up next! Oh snap!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Apollo Crews?

APOLLO CREWS?

The fuck is going on?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Ugh fuck Apollo Crews he is a smaller Bobby Lashley.


----------



## almostfamous

Daemon_Rising said:


> I detest this crowd. They are fucking garbage.


It's going to be ok.


----------



## Honeymoon

So wait - the women only get that crummy 4 minute match? Wow. So much for a new era.


----------



## Rated R™

Oh yeah, Bobby Lashley's long lost brother is here!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh shit, Falcon Arrow's right! Apollo Crews is main roster bound! :wee-bey


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Apollo Crews Debuts Tonight!


----------



## Respect

That was pointless. Where is the difference with Shane "running Raw"? And why Apollo Crews? He is boring.


----------



## Erik.

Apollo Crews :mark:


----------



## FightOwensFight

Boo Crews debuting charisma Cole said wtf.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Apollo Crews debut next!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why did Katt Williams dye his hair pink?


----------



## LaMelo

Sasha doesn't get paid by the hour! :sashahi


----------



## bmp487

Ayyy let's go!


----------



## SnapOrTap

Ew Apollo Crews.

Give Bullet Club.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

Apollo crews looks like a beast


----------



## DoubtGin

Crews has been a failure on NXT, why is he already on the main roster :0


----------



## finalnight

Wait so the dude that got kicked off the NXT takeover card is now coming up for Raw??


----------



## wwetna1

I think Apollo will benefit more from main roster than NXT. HE's such a physical specimen that he could be what they tried to make Ryback originally if they don't have him talk


----------



## Naka Moora

CREWS!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

How le fuck does he get called up before Joe, Balor, Enzo n Cass???????????????


----------



## Shadowcran

Who will eat the pin? ....Tyler Breeze. Any bets? Either him or Stardust about to lose.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh shit Apollo Crews got called up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Summer is underrated af. And babyface Wyatts hopefully works out.*


----------



## Roach13

Why is Apollo up before finn?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Fuck yeah


----------



## Phaedra

saaaaaaayyyyyy whut?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They just gave away the Crews surprise. Guess it's not that big of a deal anyway, but still kind of odd.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wait Apollo got called up? Good for him I suppose. I liked him on Breaking Ground, he's athletic and seems to be a good guy.


----------



## [email protected]

Uhaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Apollo Crews about to tear the house down.


----------



## Tommy-V

Joe should have been called up instead.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man... I don't get Crews on the main roster. Yet, he has that prototypical McMahon build.


----------



## LaMelo

This is definitely leading to some kind of brand split.


----------



## VitoCorleone

APOLLO CREWS IN THE MAIN ROSTER


YES YES YES


----------



## Swissblade

This guy? Black Neville? Main roster? NOW?


----------



## TheBkMogul

Sasha with that pop. She's definitely my favorite div....I mean, woman's wrestler.


I would lose my shit if they bring in Nakamura for a match, but it'd just be fan service at this point.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Calling it now AC will be the next big African American pro wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Erik.

I guess they had to replace Neville somehow.


----------



## DeeGirl

Apollo :mark:

Random but I love it.


----------



## Lothario

Headliner said:


> So there was a report that WWE didn't know whether to have Sasha win or Charlotte retain. Look at Sasha and look at Charlotte how do you fuck that up?


It'll be that much sweeter when she wins. If there's any woman on the roster besides Flair that I'm not worried about getting a huge push, it's Banks. She's been ridiculously protected and fans are behind her. The wait will be worth it when she finally wins. Plus, I'm sure they want her to win it one v one.


----------



## Oneiros

Fucking Crews of all people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

So Corbin and Apollo ready to pass 'development' NXT.

But not Joe and Nakamura?

:heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Goddamn it Apollo Crews?!? He's one of the worst potential call ups in NXT. I don't normally subscribe to the idea that Vince gets a hard on for good physiques... but now...

I mean, he just got bumped to the dark match on Takeover, says it all really.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Mini-Zeke can piss right off.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Crews has charisma? Has Cole ever told a greater lie?


----------



## wkc_23

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ugh fuck Apollo Crews he is a smaller Bobby Lashley.


Cept Apollo can actually talk on the mic.


----------



## 20083

Crews!


----------



## Natecore

I don't really see the point in bringing up Apollo Crews.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fuck sake why is Apollo Crews already debuting over so much talent in NXT?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Oh great...........all black people look the same jokes.............so funny..............so original...........................................


----------



## RapShepard

Mini Lashley aka Black Neville up next should be a dope match at least


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because comments like yours are ridiculous. God forbid people find something goofy to be funny.
> 
> You can dislike the New Day without insinuating their fans are dumb. It's childish as fuck.


Well I never get the chance to express my absolute detest for TND's gimmick, from the very start, and my absolute distaste for their comedic stylings.

I thought a wrestling forum would be the perfect place to express those opinions, but I just have a lot of marks jumping down my throat for not liking them.

I do find them hot garbage, I do think they absolutely suck, and I do think they are unfunny, these are not ridiculous statements. YOU find them ridiculous because you like TND.


----------



## SpeedStick

Casual fans be like

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716452122909417472


----------



## DoubtGin

Hope they have thought about something good for him. I like Crews but he really has not done anything at NXT so far. Hopefully he gets some kind of gimmick, otherwise it'll be difficult.


----------



## Martins

So, uhm... I missed the opening segment, but based on that backstage bit, is Shane just no-selling his fall last night?

Hell, he's no-selling it just by BEING there.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Apollo "I show no character" Crews.

How random.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Apollo Snooze


----------



## MEMS

Ugh why announce Crews and give away a surprise?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Crews will do fine until he gets a 90 day suspension for breaking the "black people can't touch Vince" rule*


----------



## ThePeoplesUser

Bobby Lashley 2.0!


----------



## LaMelo

Please put Bayley in a match.


----------



## [email protected]

Tommy-V said:


> Joe should have been called up instead.


He signed to be with NXT. That's the point of his signing. They are building that brand with its own core.


----------



## 20083

Crews debuting!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

wkc_23 said:


> Cept Apollo actually has can actually talk on the mic.


The man couldn't even get over in Nxt.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Summer Rae is kind of like the female Miz. She honestly plays that role really well.


----------



## Therickmu25

Honeymoon said:


> So wait - the women only get that crummy 4 minute match? Wow. So much for a new era.


Because no men's match has ever been a 2 minute squash? Easy social justice warrior.


----------



## Naka Moora

Honeymoon said:


> So wait - the women only get that crummy 4 minute match? Wow. So much for a new era.


Hey look everyone, this is the type of fan who thinks summer and sasha needed a 1 hour ironman match


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Ham and Egger said:


> How le fuck does he get called up before Joe, Balor, Enzo n Cass???????????????


Because NXT is a different brand that needs talents too and Triple H is high on Crews. NXT is not only a developmental league nowdays.


----------



## FightOwensFight

The only good thing about Crews is his theme music top 3 alongside Nakamura and Asuka's theme that.


----------



## Dargz

Apollo Crews baby!


----------



## almostfamous

wkc_23 said:


> Cept Apollo actually has charisma.


I kind of disagree with this. He should be the total-package but he feels like he's missing a spark.


----------



## Lothario

It amazes me how so many pretend Crews is so terrible, especially considering some of the talent some of you "mark" for lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Martins said:


> So, uhm... I missed the opening segment, but based on that backstage bit, is Shane just no-selling his fall last night?
> 
> Hell, he's no-selling it just by BEING there.


Rock got demolished in a car by a truck driven by the NWO and showed up the next week. It's wrestling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M

Here comes the black Roman Reigns. Charisma-less and has a fucking annoying smile.


----------



## LaMelo

AryaDark said:


> *Crews will do fine until he gets a 90 day suspension for breaking the "black people can't touch Vince" rule*


I blame Shane.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Are we still complaining about "distorted" noise? Lol. They are so drunk and desperate, that they can't even chant coherently. That's why we can't understand anything outside of "Shane O Mac" and "Thank you, Wyatts." 

Shane in charge is stupid, too. I don't see any changes from last week. So it looks like another disappointing episode. I'll see the main event and see what Reigns is up to. No chance, he does a promo or anything outside of a lame tag match with Ambrose. I might check out sooner, than later if this trash don't pick up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SO much for that new women's era. Short ass meaningless match.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Summer is underrated af. And babyface Wyatts hopefully works out.*


Summer is sort of female Miz to me, although not as good as the Miz.

i.e., both underrated heels that do their job well. I prefer Miz though. Summer is more replaceable.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Corbin and Apollo ready to pass 'development' NXT.
> 
> But not Joe and Nakamura?
> 
> :heston


I don't think Joe is ever coming up and I'm guessing Nakamura (Vince and HHH) wants to get a better handle on his English before he comes to the main roster.


----------



## Bret Hart

UFO said:


> Hey look everyone, this is the type of fan who thinks summer and sasha needed a 1 hour ironman match


I'd give them an hour if they were to do to each other what your avatar is doing.


----------



## Roach13

wkc_23 said:


> Cept Apollo can actually talk on the mic.


I like Apollo but no not really


----------



## Oneiros

Rookie of the Year said:


> Goddamn it Apollo Crews?!? He's one of the worst potential call ups in NXT. I don't normally subscribe to the idea that Vince gets a hard on for good physiques... but now...
> 
> I mean, he just got bumped to the dark match on Takeover, says it all really.


This. It seems NXT is the main roster and the actual main roster is the developmental.


----------



## TwistedLogic

ShowStopper said:


> They just gave away the Crews surprise. Guess it's not that big of a deal anyway, but still kind of odd.


Really hoping that means there are other actual surprises planned. Really don't care about Apollo anymore.


----------



## Galcyon

If Bailey shows up tonight and challenges Charlotte, the roof may blow off the arena. Hoping that Apollo is just the first of several NXT Debuts tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well I never get the chance to express my absolute detest for TND's gimmick, from the very start, and my absolute distaste for their comedic stylings.
> 
> I thought a wrestling forum would be the perfect place to express those opinions, but I just have a lot of marks jumping down my throat for not liking them.
> 
> I do find them hot garbage, I do think they absolutely suck, and I do think they are unfunny, these are not ridiculous statements. YOU find them ridiculous because you like TND.


How dense are you? I don't really give too many shits how much you dislike the gimmick. There's plenty that dislike them.

I'm telling you not to insult fans' intelligence because they have a different preference for comedy.


----------



## LegendKilla15

ITS TYLER!


----------



## Rex Rasslin

The second coming of Ahmed Johnson :vince


----------



## 20083

Give him a chance y'all, he puts on good matches.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lothario said:


> It amazes me how so many pretend Crews is so terrible, especially considering some of the talent some of you "mark" for lol.


Crews is great in the ring but is lacking in promo ability He needs serious work , he is Roman Reigns level bad at charisma but at least Crews can wrestle.


----------



## Shadowcran

Rofl. the Crowd booing every one of those that featured Reigns.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

What. The. Fuck.

Rico lives.


----------



## Lok

Breeze V. Crews? Cool with me.


----------



## LaMelo

Roman is going to have fun with this crowd.


----------



## Boss

Shadowcran said:


> Who will eat the pin? ....Tyler Breeze. Any bets? Either him or Stardust about to lose.


Props.


----------



## TripleG

Hi Tyler....I miss you in NXT. 

Sorry your main roster run has gone nowhere.


----------



## Swissblade

Ahhahahaha Roman being booed every time his pic is shown. :lmao


----------



## mansofa

Awww the boos just for the press clips. Its going to be evil when he shows his face


----------



## NXT Only

Breezus


----------



## Victor Chaos

Looks, it's blonde Heath Slater.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Bleacher Report :eva


----------



## GCA-FF

Lothario said:


> On another note, dunno how some claim Sasha isn't attractive.


Wait what?!? Who said that?!? :surprise:

Whoever thinks this...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*LOOK EVERYONE ITS JOBLER! *


----------



## christien62

lol thank you wyatt man wwe really knows how to shit on barett that's why he leaves look how they send him off not even with a match atleast he won them the wrestlemania match


----------



## Roxinius

Continuum said:


> goddamn SASHA is ugly


You spelled summer wrong


----------



## Believe That

Breeze going to get buried by Apollo hahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Every 'Mania headline featuring other stars: No response
Every 'Mania headline featuring Reigns: Boos

Poor Roman :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Crews with a cool pop. Welcome Apollo!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> I don't think Joe is ever coming up and I'm guessing Nakamura (Vince and HHH) wants to get a better handle on his English before he comes to the main roster.


Or they can give him a mouth piece.


----------



## DeeGirl

Breeze is such a jobber. Dissapointing but not surprising.


----------



## MM10

This crowd would fall over themselves for Nakamura. Instead they get Crews.


----------



## gaz0301

Shadowcran said:


> Who will eat the pin? ....Tyler Breeze. Any bets? Either him or Stardust about to lose.


You called it! Unfortunately as breeze don't deserve it.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

More trash from NXT, I'm going to the bathroom now.


----------



## TripleG

Oh hey! An NXT Match! 

They really are trying to placate the crowd, huh?


----------



## 20083

Breeze v Crews?

Saweeeet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Should have been used as Apollo Dudley... D-Von's son.*


----------



## -XERO-

Theme is cool.


----------



## wwetna1

almostfamous said:


> I kind of disagree with this. He should be the total-package but he feels like he's missing a spark.


Yes and No. I think he has it but the NXT booking let him be too athletic and not too over powering. With his physique you pull him asiode and say throw more strikes and use more powers. He's a f'n tank when you look at him. The main roster formula I think will fit more as they will say don't do or save that shit for a later date IMO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

More NXT jobbers

:eyeroll


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Lothario said:


> It amazes me how so many pretend Crews is so terrible, especially considering some of the talent some of you "mark" for lol.


Yeah, I thought there was a lot of people on this forum marking out for this guy when he was Uhaa Nation on the independents. What the hell changed?


----------



## Brandough

Few more months watch Apollo become a jobber


----------



## LaMelo

Here we go!


----------



## Bret Hart

It's Bobby Lashley! - HH


----------



## Mra22

Oh look ! Bobby Lashley Jr


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why did Katt Williams dye his hair pink?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Every 'Mania headline featuring other stars: No response
> Every 'Mania headline featuring Reigns: Boos
> 
> Poor Roman


He's got their attention, is all that means.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Damn. Breeze is already jobbing to the next NXT newcomer? Wow.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I love Super Nice Smiley guy!*


----------



## Martins

Main roster (2016-present)[edit]
On the April 4 episode of Raw, Crews made his debut. defeating Tyler Breeze Not yet, he hasn't

On Apollo Crews' Wikipedia page :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

What has happened tonight? Can anyone fill me in quick


----------



## drew8117

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> More trash from NXT, I'm going to the bathroom now.




More trash?

Apollo Crews not withstanding, a TON of good performers have come up and are in the pipeline.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Breeze there serving as a warning to Crews as to what getting called up can lead to.


----------



## NXT Only

Breezus has those cleaning things they use at car washes on his pants


----------



## Lothario

Freakish athleticism.


----------



## Respect

Breeze is 1000X the talent than Crews is.


----------



## Roman Empire

Nice that it's Apollo and Tyler. It's must be nice to have someone you were in NXT with for your first match in Raw.


----------



## Y.2.J

I have a good feeling about Apollo.

I think the WWE see something special about him.


----------



## finalnight

Honeymoon said:


> So wait - the women only get that crummy 4 minute match? Wow. So much for a new era.


We haven't even seen Charlotte come out yet. The recent trend on Raw has been to have two womens matches so I would just sit tight.


----------



## wwetna1

I hope Tyler gets sent to the cruiserweight show. He really fucked himself asking to leave SD over watching the vets work, sounds silly but its that little shit that would have had him fucked with the old roster in wrestlers court


----------



## Victor Chaos

Disappointing that Tyler is getting so much offense.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Crews vs Styles is gonna be SICK!

Also, Crews vs Rollins, Neville, Cesaro, Owens and Zayn.


----------



## LaMelo

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Theme is cool.


I wish it had words but it isn't bad.


----------



## KuritaDavion

FlashPhotographer said:


> Damn. Breeze is already jobbing to the next NXT newcomer? Wow.


Shocked? Breeze does to everyone else. Plus it's a guy Crews has worked with before so it should be a better debut.


----------



## TripleG

Is Shane McMahon responsible for Apollo's debut on Raw? 

Oh sure Byron, it is totally possible that the guy that got on Raw at 8:15 is responsible for bringing up the guy that was already there in the building when Vince was in charge.


----------



## truelove

I would pay to the roast of Byron Saxton


----------



## The XL

Crews has considerably more upside on the main roster than a guy like Balor. I'm guessing that's why he's getting called up so fast.


----------



## Joseph92

His move set kind of reminds me of Bobby Lashley.


----------



## RiCkeH

Bobby lashley lost a bit of muscle and height.

Hope the crowd shit on this match.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Lothario said:


> It amazes me how so many pretend Crews is so terrible, especially considering some of the talent some of you "mark" for lol.


He's great in ring which hasn't ever been in question. From what I've heard its more so him being a generic smiling babyface that was the issue .


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow look at this guy. Great.


----------



## 20083

NXT Only said:


> Breezus has those cleaning things they use at car washes on his pants


:lmao Truth!


----------



## DeeGirl

Breeze could be a great hand to have in the mid card. He'll probably be released within the next couple of years.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Good debut for Crews with good fan reaction.


----------



## T0M

Is this really Raw after Mania? Complete shit so far.


----------



## Lok

Crews with the win!


----------



## wkc_23

I like Crews theme.


----------



## EMGESP

Solid Debut. Tyler made him look really strong.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Impressive. No botches. Impact debut.


----------



## Headliner

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair if they don't want to use Paige what heel do they have to go against Sasha? As long as Charlotte drops the belt to Sasha in the next couple of months I think it'll be fine.





Lothario said:


> It'll be that much sweeter when she wins. If there's any woman on the roster besides Flair that I'm not worried about getting a huge push, it's Banks. She's been ridiculously protected and fans are behind her. The wait will be worth it when she finally wins. Plus, I'm sure they want her to win it one v one.


I'm a firm believer that a challenger should win the belt at Mania and not the month after. Do it at the highest point in the year. Orton beating Triple H the PPV after Mania 25 for the WWE title after losing clean at Mania was not as big.


----------



## SnapOrTap

O look. It's Black Ryback.


----------



## RapShepard

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> He's got their attention, is all that means.


No no the only thing that matters is cheers, nobody ever made money being booed


----------



## PraXitude

Crews is still too green... no mic skills but that didn't stop Reigns from succeeding. :/


----------



## gamegenie

WWE has found their Titus O'Neil replacement. :mj2


----------



## Hawkke

A pretty good debut match there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DEM MUSCLES > 

- McMahon


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

N-X-T! chants :sk

Awesome to see Crews in the big time. If they don't name one of his finishers the Crews Control, I'll be somewhat disappointed. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

FlashPhotographer said:


> Damn. Breeze is already jobbing to the next NXT newcomer? Wow.


Did people watch him in NXT? The role of Breeze and Corbin for that matter was always lose to the indy guys that debut and at Takeover


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Respect said:


> Breeze is 1000X the talent than Crews is.


Umm, what?


----------



## 20083

Yeah Lashley!


----------



## Rocketmansid

DeeGuy said:


> Breeze could be a great hand to have in the mid card. He'll probably be released within the next couple of years.


Proably before the end of the year.


----------



## bmp487




----------



## almostfamous

SnapOrTap said:


> O look. It's Black Ryback.


Don't go there.


----------



## Respect

I'm dreading the 8 weeks until Crews is buried because he will never get over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Being in NXT and getting called up on the Raw after Mania is always nice. The crowd will treat you great because of your talent and where you came from.


----------



## christien62

Apollo crews is the next titus oneil infact hes gonna get titus push and I feel so bad for titus


----------



## RapShepard

SnapOrTap said:


> O look. It's Black Ryback.


RyBlack Blackback


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Did you hear that reaction when Tyler said "it's about me"? Of course, WWE give zero fucks what the fans think.


----------



## What is a Heel

SnapOrTap said:


> O look. It's Black Ryback.


Ryblack?!


----------



## finalnight

DeeGuy said:


> Breeze could be a great hand to have in the mid card. He'll probably be released within the next couple of years.


Not if Ziggler decides to finally retire


----------



## DoubtGin

Commenting on the state of WWE's women's wrestling after a 4 minute match between the strongest booked women and a jobber is ridiculous. Same people would say that the match bores them if it went 5 minutes longer.


----------



## LaMelo

That finisher is so much better than his original one.


----------



## TD_DDT

Never watched NXT but decent debut


----------



## EMGESP

SnapOrTap said:


> O look. It's Black Ryback.


Ryback is nowhere near as athletic.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This is going to be Uhh-mazing.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why didn't they just wait for Titus to come back at least he has charisma.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bailey needs to interrupt the coronation of Charlotte


----------



## T0M

Boos incoming!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

gamegenie said:


> WWE has found their Bobby Lashley replacement. :mj2


FTFY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bayley to interrupt Charlotte. :banderas


----------



## magictrevor

Reigns looks like a tool in that suit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those boos.

:mj4


----------



## FightOwensFight

Imagine Interviewing Charlotte and Reigns wow that would be torture, that would be awful to do.


----------



## Y.2.J

Roman up next, oh baby!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

It was a good debut for Crews. He looked better than he has than during his whole NXT run.


----------



## drew8117

Still booing Roman.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Reigns does look good in a suit.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I rather see more of Tamron and Dylan Dreyer on the Today Show. NOt Roman Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23

Think Bayley is making her debut.


----------



## Roman Empire

Poor Reigns. Please turn heel, or at least something different.


----------



## shutupchico

crews will never be a big player, but he's a good hand to have as an athlete.


----------



## Ledg

Reigns next :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Jack Thwagger said:


> How dense are you? I don't really give too many shits how much you dislike the gimmick. There's plenty that dislike them.
> 
> I'm telling you not to insult fans' intelligence because they have a different preference for comedy.


Well now you're insulting my intelligence though with that opening line.

I'm not getting into this right now with you Thwagger, can't we just agree to disagree? If you want to get into some sort of argument then send me a message and save all these people the bother.

You've been on this forum long enough to know that throwaway rage comments are often made in this RAW thread.

Difference is, my throwaway comment was generic with no indended personal targets, and you've directly targeted me, so w/e. If you were offended by my original post, I don't know what to say. Maybe, "Don't you dare be sour!?"

I'm not taking it back though, no fucking chance. I think they are garbage.


----------



## DeeGirl

This should be entertaining :lel


----------



## wwetna1

Apollo will be someone Vince can print money off of. Say whatever about LAshley, but they made cash of f that fool and he ate too with over a million dollars in his first year on the main roster by his own admission


----------



## 20083

Damn Charlotte does look pretty good.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Dawn of the Roman Empire? Is this not the fuckers third reign?


----------



## NakNak

Apollo Crews has potential. But I think this call up was too soon IMO. And I think Vince will push him hard from the beggining when he is not ready

PREPARE FOR THE SHITSTORM WITH ROMAN :lol


----------



## christien62

gamegenie said:


> WWE has found their Titus O'Neil replacement. :mj2


they should have a fued titus vs Apollo man titus would of won the Andre the giant battle royal but vince is fucking fuckery mofo


----------



## Respect

Sleepngbear said:


> Umm, what?


You heard me. Crews is less talented in the ring and on the mic than Tyler Breeze. Crews is only where he is because he is big.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I've always wanted to see Roman as champ in front of a post-WM crowd. Let's see how fucking good this bitch really is, how he handles these guys.

He's gotta get eaten alive.


----------



## B. [R]

Lol they were like, lets put Roman out there now and just get that shit over with. Comedy gold incoming.


----------



## Lothario

Hysteria said:


> Yeah, I thought there was a lot of people on this forum marking out for this guy when he was Uhaa Nation on the independents. What the hell changed?


He's not a string bean or portly and is brimming with potential. Even worse, he's "arrived." There was only one way it was ever going to go lol.


----------



## coreysamson

You guys sure Apollo is DEBUTING debuting? Sami and Charlotte both debuted on Raw last year but it was just cameos. They didn't officially debut full time until months later.


----------



## Solf

Basically the blacker, more power-move suited version of Neville. Great, you can already see how much he oozes charisma.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

liked him better as Ahmed Johnson


----------



## LaMelo

Roman!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:heston if Roman has the promo backstage.


----------



## finalnight

I hope to God that the Dallas Police Department has their riot control and SWAT teams ready.


----------



## bmp487

Y'all have to admit, Reigns looks really good doing media stuff. I still stand by my prediction of him dropping dat title tonight, though.


----------



## TJC93

The moment we've all been waiting for


----------



## Rocketmansid

Roman Reigns promo next, I guess the authority will be present.


----------



## RiCkeH

Roman Reigns next? I can't wait for the shit storm!


----------



## Zigberg

So far, so boring.


----------



## 20083

Emotion Blur said:


> Dawn of the Roman Empire? Is this not the fuckers third reign?


I guess it'll keep dawning until we like it! :lol


----------



## SnapOrTap

RyBlack

lmfao.

You guys are gold.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Hulk Hogan said:


> Or they can give him a mouth piece.


True. Like I said, I'm only guessing. I just remember hearing that he (Nakamura) requested to be in NXT first.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Asuka wrecks Charlotte's celebration, let's have a champion vs champion match.


----------



## Da Alliance

TripleG said:


> Is Shane McMahon responsible for Apollo's debut on Raw?
> 
> Oh sure Byron, it is totally possible that the guy that got on Raw at 8:15 is responsible for bringing up the guy that was already there in the building when Vince was in charge.


Hahahaha


----------



## Unorthodox

Wasn't everyone raving about Apooli crews a couple of months ago?


----------



## Romans Empire

This is going to be fucking awesome his WM 32 entrance was the best entrance in history all the power it presented was epic.


----------



## Roxinius

vince back in the av truck with his finger on the button to kill the crowd mics


----------



## wwetna1

Kemba said:


> That finisher is so much better than his original one.


Was so glad when HHH walking him through creating that finisher after Regal and the others were praising his Press/Sault combo. Trips was right to tell him thats your signature moves not your finish


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dawn of the Roman Empire

Take 3.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

christien62 said:


> Apollo crews is the next titus oneil infact hes gonna get titus push and I feel so bad for titus


Crews is more all-around talented as a competitor. I don't know if he can talk.

O'Neil can talk, has charisma and has the look of a champion. Too bad hes; nearly 40 and been wasted for years.


----------



## LaMelo

I hope Roman calls out Cena.


----------



## SashaXFox

So we got crews and Corbin? Niceeee


----------



## finalnight

WWE would have been better off saying his plane back from New York got delayed and that he'll be on SmackDown tomorrow.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Real disappointing raw after Mania so far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Hope Roman has got thick skin because I wouldn't want to be in his shoes right now


----------



## Blade Runner

Are the WWE actually sending Reigns infront of this crowd? Not sure if ballsy or stupid


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

They have to have something planned for this Roman segment right?

I mean, it's not like he can cut a twenty minute promo. I don't think he knows that many words.

Unless he says believe that a thousand times.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Roman Empire said:


> As God as my witness, *he was broken in half!*


Not as much as my heart was when I saw the writing on the wall when it came to his potential being utterly wasted. :'(


----------



## RapShepard

Crowd is ready to see Reigns their top heel is coming


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Babygirl


----------



## What is a Heel

PLEASE DEBUT BALOR CLUB DURING THIS REIGNS PROMO AND HAVE THEM TAKE THE TITLE. PLEASE?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well now you're insulting my intelligence though with that opening line.
> 
> I'm not getting into this right now with you Thwagger, can't we just agree to disagree? If you want to get into some sort of argument then send me a message and save all these people the bother.
> 
> You've been on this forum long enough to know that throwaway rage comments are often made in this RAW thread.
> 
> Difference is, my throwaway comment was generic with no indended personal targets, and you've directly targeted me, so w/e. If you were offended by my original post, I don't know what to say. Maybe, "Don't you dare be sour!?"
> 
> I'm not taking it back though, no fucking chance. I think they are garbage.


It's like you literally can't read English.


----------



## Shadowcran

Solf said:


> Basically the blacker, more power-move suited version of Neville. Great, you can already see how much he oozes charisma.


I thought that was sweat he was oozing...my mistake.


----------



## Stinger Fan

NakNak said:


> Apollo Crews has potential. But I think this call up was too soon IMO. And I think Vince will push him hard from the beggining when he is not ready
> 
> PREPARE FOR THE SHITSTORM WITH ROMAN :lol


It's a surprise he was called up so quickly, they must really like Balor down in NXT


----------



## Vårmakos

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ugh fuck Apollo Crews he is a smaller Bobby Lashley.


LASHLEY CANT DO STANDING MOONSAULTS


----------



## Rocketmansid

RiCkeH said:


> Roman Reigns next? I can't wait for the shit storm!


You had a preview of it when they showed his graphic.


----------



## Rocky Mark

that's a gutsy move from their part


----------



## T0M

Prepare for serious fuckery with the mics.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Why bring up the green wrestlers from NXT and damage them on Raw with their greenness when you've got Roode, Aries, and Joe?


----------



## Zigberg

finalnight said:


> I hope to God that the Dallas Police Department has their riot control and SWAT teams ready.


Yeah, modern day wrestling fans are known for their violence and rioting...

Oh nope, wait, the crowd is probably 70% nerds who couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Roman Empire

Midnight Rocker said:


> Damn Charlotte does look pretty good.


Indeed. I don't really know why people say "oh she's a dude". I say she's beautiful.


----------



## greasykid1

So, one hour in and zero Shane influence in the show.
I guess it starts now?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Flumpnugget said:


> Wasn't everyone raving about Apooli crews a couple of months ago?


IWC members are really fickle.


----------



## NXT Only

Best part of the show coming up


----------



## finalnight

Roxinius said:


> vince back in the av truck with his finger on the button to kill the crowd mics


No, the smackdown ultimate mode system they deployed last night has recharged and is ready for another burst.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-




----------



## Therickmu25

Romans gonna say 3 words and Trips is coming out


----------



## LaMelo

SashaXFox said:


> So we got crews and Corbin? Niceeee


Hopefully Bayley is next.


----------



## RapShepard

Who the fuck wants to spend a day with the Chrisley's


----------



## Rated R™

wwetna1 said:


> I think Apollo will benefit more from main roster than NXT. HE's such a physical specimen that he could be what they tried to make Ryback originally if they don't have him talk


Apollo looks like he's no more than an inch taller than 5'6, what's the deal here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those boos.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dem BOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!


----------



## Roach13

That pop


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Reigns is out next? Can we get a fresh challenger for the title tonight, please????????? 

DEM BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS :ti


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Oneiros

The guy is sloppy on the mic as it is, the pressure of the boos will wreck him completely.


----------



## PraXitude

Dem boos. ahahahahahahaha


----------



## -XERO-

RapShepard said:


> Blackback


:lmao


----------



## Boss

THE BEWWWWWS


----------



## TripleG

They actually put Roman out there....good luck.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Rocky Mark said:


> that's a gutsy move from their part


He had to come out eventually.


----------



## Joseph92

Ha all them boos


----------



## birthday_massacre




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

THEY FOCUSED ON THE TWO PEOPLE IN DALLAS WITH REIGNS SIGNS!


----------



## Mister Sinister

Yes, it's time for the boos.


----------



## Believe That

There not pippin out those boos lmao


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

No denying this......damn those boos are loud


----------



## DeeGirl

Has Roman officially ditched coming through the crowd?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:heston a fucking promo in front of this crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao "Texas Loves Roman" as the crowd boos him out of the stadium.


----------



## wkc_23

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Victor Chaos

Business is about to go into the toilet. Here comes Roman Reigns.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Here we go :lmao 

Reigns walking like he a heel though


----------



## Y.2.J

Roman heel turn?!?!?!!? pleaseeeee


----------



## T0M

'BOOOOOO!'
*zooms in on one favorable crowd sign*

Bahaha get fucked Vince.


----------



## What A Maneuver

For a post Wrestlemania show, this sure has been dull.


----------



## finalnight

I'm gonna laugh so hard if we get a die Roman die chant.


----------



## 20083

Roman o'clock!


----------



## SPCDRI

Roman Reigns got some nice boos. Do you think they are tinkering with audio levels?


----------



## LaMelo

Roman is getting some cheers.


----------



## bigd5896

fuck you jbl


----------



## truelove

Dallas loves Roman


----------



## why

LOL. I am starting to feel sorry for Reigns


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oh fuck off JBL, every crowd has boo'ed Roman


----------



## Buster Baxter

LMAO They really cut to a texas loves Roman sign


----------



## Roho

No chill...

Seriously, they need to capitalize on this heat.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

THUNDEROUS boos... and the camera focuses on the "we love Roman" and "dawn of the Roman Empire" signs. Ridiculous.


----------



## KurtAngle26

DAMN


----------



## Therickmu25

OMG ACTING LIKE REIGNS NEVER GETS BOO'd


----------



## Bret Hart

This guy can be such a good heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Oh okay JBL that's exactly how this works


----------



## Roach13

JBL with them lies


----------



## Roman Empire

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Not as much as my heart was when I saw the writing on the wall when it came to his potential being utterly wasted. :'(


Yeah, poor dude.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Shane to interrupt?


----------



## NXT Only

JBL lying through his off yellow teeth


----------



## bmp487

These fans are passionate, Maggle!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Reigns being drowned in boos. 



DeeGuy said:


> Damn I had forgotten about that. Sad way to go out for Barrett.


Word. Hopefully he heads east and tears shit up in Japan and proves how wrong the 'E was for not pulling the trigger on him.


----------



## TJC93

He just looks like a heel ffs


----------



## Rocketmansid

And the boos reign in, no pun intended.


----------



## Boss

LOL @ JBL AGAIN. So fucking desperate, these guys.


----------



## mansofa

I love how there is nothing but boos, but WWE still focus on the only pro Reigns sign. Do they think we're deaf, as well as dumb?


----------



## Zigberg

Just fuck off JBL you stupid cunt.


----------



## Solf

The camera crew being so desperate :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at JBL claiming they normally cheer Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Don't Mute sign lol


----------



## MM10

Full on heel entrance.


----------



## -XERO-

*Roman already looks like a heel to me.

VINCE JUST NEEDS TO LET IT HAPPEN FOR REAL!*


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's like you literally can't read English.


You're being salty. Let's just enjoy this mug getting booed then I'll address you after this segment


----------



## magictrevor

"Boo people they usually cheer" ? Are you sure there jbl?


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## djpiccalo

JBL trying to explain the boos by basically saying the crowd are crazy. Lmao


----------



## elo

Savage crowd.


----------



## Simply Flawless

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Are the WWE actually sending Reigns infront of this crowd? Not sure if ballsy or stupid


Its like a trainwreck its a horrible sight but that morbid part of you can't stop lookinh


----------



## Firefighter9050

JESUS THESE BOOS LMAO NONSTOP


----------



## Headliner

I'm still astonished at the excuses WWE is making at the announce table but we shouldn't be surprised at all. They are the king of cover up. They'd make great corrupt prosecutors.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

Don't mute our voices we pay for this sign


----------



## Believe That

Oh my god FUCK OFF JBL 

Pissing me off hes saying that BS


----------



## finalnight

Did you hear that guys? JBL says it's opposite day in Dallas today!


----------



## EMGESP

OMG them boos.


----------



## DeeGirl

Kemba said:


> Roman is getting some cheers.


Is that you Vince?


----------



## Y.2.J

Did anyone see the sign

"Don't mute our voices, we pay 4 this!"


----------



## all in all...

so sick of hearing about his heritage and family

he's trying to force a smile like how cena does when the crowds hates him, but you can see in his eyes it isnt there


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

So he's done coming out from the crowd? Either that or he's trying to avoid getting into a fight.


----------



## 20083

Turn heel, Roman!


----------



## AngryConsumer

"He looks the part because he is the part."

Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Here it comes


----------



## Roxinius

DeeGuy said:


> Has Roman officially ditched coming through the crowd?


probably out of fear of being stabbed


----------



## DoubtGin

"DON'T MUTE THIS" sign


----------



## Respect

Reigns just got his push at the wrong time. That is why all of this happened. He was pushed too fast, too soon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

TURN HIM HEEL DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

They found 2 signs for him...

"Don't mute our voices, we pay for this!"


----------



## why

SPCDRI said:


> Roman Reigns got some nice boos. Do you think they are tinkering with audio levels?


Its remarkable the similarities between Cena and Reigns. They did the exact same thing for Cena 10 years ago.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Wow this crowd is merciless, it's like WWE is sending Roman out to the firing squad.


----------



## SPCDRI

The fans are "raucous" and "passionate."

Oh, still going with the bizarro crowd angle, huh?

unk3


----------



## Annihilus

"Reigns doesn't suck, it's just the fans fault! They're just booing because they really like him!" Fuck you WWE.


----------



## T0M

Ahahahaha. Tragic.


----------



## killacamt

no Roman you are just bored as fuck


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Roman Reigns if he walked through the crowd:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Truthbetold

JBL is fake as fuck.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Just Reign of boo's


----------



## MM10

Already awkward...thanks Roman.


----------



## Hawkke

Wow.. I am even starting to feel sorry for him after this :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Did I hear Vince yell something on mic?


----------



## Lothario

Headliner said:


> I'm a firm believer that a challenger should win the belt at Mania and not the month after. Do it at the highest point in the year. Orton beating Triple H the PPV after Mania 25 for the WWE title after losing clean at Mania was not as big.


Who says she'll win at the next PPV? This is a girl that hasn't been pinned or submitted since her debut. It's a lot more likely they're waiting until Summerslam before wasting her win on a B-level PPV.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Lol at Reigns ''i'm not a bar a good guy'' line.


----------



## TwistedLogic

lmfao, punk bitch thinks people are gonna pop for the word 'ass'.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Roman is great at being a heel :lol


----------



## LaMelo

The guy in the front row bowed down to Roman. :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Roman is just repeating the same line the announcers used during WrestleMania


----------



## razzathereaver

He's sounding a lot like a heel right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jerislow??????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Sinister

Save us Y2J!


----------



## NXT Only

Y2GOAT


----------



## Rated R™

Fuck is this jobber doing here.


----------



## Krispenwah

YES! HE FUCKIGN ADDRESED THE CROWD! FINALLY!!!!1111111111


----------



## Lok

Jericho? :lol kay


----------



## birthday_massacre

short and sweet promo. Smart move. HIs best promo so far.

And LOL at Jericho being the next guy to face him. What a joke. so feed AJ to Jericho so Jericho can lose to Reigns.


----------



## 20083

:lmao

YOU TELL 'EM, ROMAN!


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

I love that sign that said "don't mute our voice, we paid 4 for this." lol


----------



## 3ddie93

What the fuck JBL "they boo people they normally cheer and cheer people they normally boo" no they fucking don't, romans the only one getting booed and he gets booed every fuckin night.


----------



## Roman Empire

Jericho? Interesting.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck. Jericho.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Fuck you Jericho. Dam what a letdown.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Roman Reigns is just a badass by nature


----------



## Roho

That was....anti-climatic...


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Not freakin Y2j, Enough Jericho for 2016


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Legendary boos for Roman


----------



## Stinger Fan

Please don't tell me Jericho is going to lose to this guy and not AJ


----------



## Believe That

Can Jericho fuck off already! 


What a fucking let down seeing him come out


----------



## Solf

Is he turning ? IS HE TURNING ?


----------



## NakNak

Jericho won the AJ feud to put Roman over? :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*King of The World baybayyyyy*


----------



## Rocketmansid

This is funny and bad at the same time. Y2J!


----------



## Abisial

Jericho, WHY are your jeans so tight


----------



## GCA-FF

BOO REIGNS IS HERE


----------



## why

Jericho at this point his ruining his legacy. He cant go in the ring anymore.


----------



## Headliner

So Jericho went over AJ so he can be fed to Reigns.:francis


----------



## [email protected]

Trying capitalize on Jericho's heat.


----------



## TJC93

Why is this man a face


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Oh dear


----------



## LaMelo

I thought it was going to be Ambrose.


----------



## NXT Only

That scarf is troll worthy, he looks like a broke street poet


----------



## coreysamson

See, the fans would love it if this Reigns monologue was in the manner of a heel. Why those fuckers won't turn him, man...

Jericho face turn incoming lol


----------



## Truthbetold

Y2J go away.


----------



## Erik.

I was so hoping for Rollins then.

So he can come out and say how when he's fit, he's getting that title back.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, why Jericho?


----------



## Bret Hart

I guess this explains Y2Js victory.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck. Jericho.

If last night marked the end of his feud with Styles, then GTFO of here.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn Jericho still can't find a shirt. Maybe he should start a crowdfunding page so he can afford to buy one...


----------



## Tommy-V

Crowd agree they're idiots :lol


----------



## Respect

I would love it if we got a title match tonight between Reigns and Jericho


----------



## DGenerationMC

"Roman's getting booed. Send Jericho in there, he can make it work." :vince2


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Gotta feel bad for Roman. All on Vince.


----------



## finalnight

If Cena had come out to challenge Roman for the title he would have gotten an epic pop.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Omg this crowd. :lol


----------



## Erik.

I was so hoping for Rollins then.

So he can come out and say how when he's fit, he's getting that title back.


----------



## truelove

even Jericho can't do Roman any favors :wow


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jericho just straight up say he buried AJ Styles?


----------



## wkc_23

He BURIED AJ.


----------



## RiCkeH

Oh fuck off Jericho. I really want to hear Angle's music today - I wonder if the crowd would chant 'You Suck'


----------



## birthday_massacre

AJ!!!!!


----------



## MM10

AJ!!!!!!


----------



## Lok

P1 in the house!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

"I'm the guy!" There you fucking go! That's the Roman we are asking for, idiots!


----------



## LaMelo

The crowd is cheering a guy who calls them idiots. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMG AJ face-to-face with Reigns!


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*They SHOULD turn Roman heel...but they won't. Why? Because that'd be too fucking easy.*


----------



## TripleG

AJ...my favorite guy out there.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Your next WWE champion- AJ Styles


----------



## elo

"I buried AJ Styles"

Vince probably giggled when he and Jericho agreed on that line.


----------



## Hawkke

Why couldn't Jericho have brought out some hair clippers last night.. now that would have been a "Wrestlemania Moment"


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That guy's Don't Mute Us sign is GOAT.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## T0M

KO baby!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I like where this is headed


----------



## JamesCurtis24

If KO or AJ come out with the title I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oh look, more people for Reigns to walk through. Bring out the entire locker room Vince, might as well get him beating down everyone over with


----------



## TD_DDT

KO has great music


----------



## MM10

I dont have enough mark to go around!!!


----------



## [email protected]

AJ and KO with the huge pops


----------



## Erik.

Owens pop :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Interject John Cena in 3...2...1...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fresh challengers for the title?????????? THE FUCK!!!!!???????


----------



## wkc_23

Limps down the ramp, goes up the steel stairs perfectly :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH look Reigns is going to beat all the IWC favorites.


----------



## Zigberg

So far this is a shitty post-WM Raw.

Even the crowd seem flat compared to the usual crowds on the Raw following 'Mania.


----------



## Brandough

I know they're having fun but god damn this crowd is annoying as hell lol


----------



## Prayer Police

what the fuck is going on now?


----------



## NXT Only

Indy Push of Epic Proportions


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Bring out all the Indy darlings!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Tag match coming up. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Owens so over. What a heel.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

If this is our current crop of WWE title contenders....yikes.


----------



## Martins

This is all so fucking ridiculous :drose


----------



## SDWarrior

The Owens pops have been crazy the last two nights.


----------



## rescue141x

These guys are booing Roman? Who the fuck cares. Most of these idiot fans are Dallas Cowboys so their freakin opinions are irrelevant. I wouldn't expect anything less from Cowgirl fans. Are you a Roman hater also? Well fuck off and stop watching


----------



## Y.2.J

This is amazing!


----------



## DoubtGin

falconarrow died for us.


----------



## SpeedStick

Elimination Chamber Match setup??????????


----------



## 3ddie93

Let me guess, this is gonna be a tag match with AJ teaming with Roman to try and stop him getting booed or something.


----------



## Mra22

Ugh Sami Zayn just doesn't interest me and his theme is awful


----------



## LaMelo

This ******* doesn't deserve anything.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I love that crowd singing


----------



## djpiccalo

When Sami Zayn on the roster for 3 weeks gets a bigger pop than the big face


----------



## Rocketmansid

#1 contenders match for the WHC


----------



## TwistedLogic

So basically all the guys that weren't good enough to win the Intercontinental title last night want to contend for the WWE Championship.

Seems logic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh lookie here, there are a bunch of smark favorites in the ring! 

And they all want to get beat by Roman Reigns!


----------



## christien62

when y2j called him a idiot like the rest and they cheered lmao


----------



## finalnight

Tag team match playas!!!


----------



## TJC93

Sami, ugh


----------



## [email protected]

Sami Zayne over as hell already. Knew he would be once they got to see him work!!!!


----------



## FightOwensFight

Take Roman and Jericho out, make Owens champion and lets have Zayn vs Owens VS Styles for the title.


----------



## Solf

This crowd can only get so erect.


----------



## 20083

Electric!


----------



## MEMS

Epic pop for KO


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman to go over everybody


----------



## Annihilus

Stupid cuck fans chanting "we are idiots".. yeah maybe you are for giving WWE more money than ever for a shit product and acting just how they want you too.


----------



## Lok

Mega Heat :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What a pointless segment.


----------



## hou713

The way Roman's acting right now is how he always needs to be


----------



## LaMelo

Believe That!


----------



## Galcyon

I will mark out harder than I ever have before if KO, Zayn, or Styles walk out with the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those boos.

:ti


----------



## Headliner

Lothario said:


> Who says she'll win at the next PPV? This is a girl that hasn't been pinned or submitted since her debut. It's a lot more likely they're waiting until Summerslam before wasting her win on a B-level PPV.


Mania > Summerslam. Her reign concluding at Mania was fine. It was long enough then.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

This is about WWE championship, not about your feuds that should have ended yesterday.


----------



## Lothario

The fatal 4 way the guy on twitter leaked. Reigns won't make it past summer tbh. He's hated in a way Cena wasn't sans One Night Stand.


----------



## all in all...

jericho dressed like a homosexual photographer


----------



## T0M

Tragic.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Wonder who faces Roman at Payback for the WHC.


----------



## djpiccalo

What was the fucking point of that


----------



## TD_DDT

I like zayne


----------



## rescue141x

People cheering Owens? Lol no wonder why WWE fans suck. They like trash like Owens. Go figure


----------



## Orton_Legacy

Is there a site that posts all the different crowd chants? I can't make any of them out and my TV is blasting :frown2:


----------



## NXT Only

Vince sent out probably the 3 most over guys on the roster and the best talker and still couldn't stop the boos lol


----------



## wkc_23

So the fucking point of this segment....


----------



## AngryConsumer

So a Fatal 4-Way between 3 deseving guys and Jericho.

Which ultimately means Jericho gets the next shot.

Pass.


----------



## SpeedStick

Now somebody put the photo of all 5 guys in the ring at the same time , Which one look like a WRESTLES


----------



## drew8117

So will Roman feed off the boos, or revel in them(like Cena) or will it affect him in a negative way?

They gotta do something.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Sekai no Kana said:


> *They SHOULD turn Roman heel...but they won't. Why? Because that'd be too fucking easy.*


You're overestimating the talent level of Reigns to the point where if he turns heel he becomes a better worker on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Dylan lols

roman won, unexpected!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*FalconArrow is legit. He called the 4-Way. No way he guessed it.*


----------



## deathslayer

Does WWE see just how much BETTER Reigns is as a heel?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Turn Owens face. 

Fuck PG Ambrose. Owens is that 'bad ass' face.


----------



## Mister Sinister

That went fucking nowhere


----------



## Tommy-V

Man, Roman would make a great heel.


----------



## TJC93

Wow :lmao


----------



## mattheel

Not that it matters bc he's going to be booed from here on out regardless of what he does, but I liked everything Roman did there.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I'll give RR some credit he seemed more confident out there.


----------



## Headliner

AJ wasn't that over. I WONDER WHY.


----------



## Y.2.J

Sami's theme really grew on me. Before I didn't like it...but when 20,000 people sing along it sounds really cool!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Why the hate on Roman Reigns? Fans just need to get over it. He's THE GUY and thats how its going to be for a very long time


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Called it. 4 way for #1 contendership


----------



## B. [R]

I'm happy, I thought Chris was gonna get squashed by Reigns and I almost blew a gasket.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

looks like Falcon Arrow was right I assume they will do a fatal 4 way.


----------



## Prayer Police

So, two feuds are spilling into the title scene?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

at the fans singing along with Sami's music.

Reigns looking very heelish by shooing away Zayn and Styles. Sadly, it's very likely not a sign of things to come.


----------



## LaMelo

Lothario said:


> The fatal 4 way the guy on twitter leaked. Reigns won't make it past summer tbh. He's hated in a way Cena wasn't sans One Night Stand.


You wanna bet? :vince4


----------



## GCA-FF

What a weak segment.


----------



## TD_DDT

This raw is fire. Two hours to mess it up!


----------



## rescue141x

Awwww poor baby WWE fans. Wahh wahhh wahhh


----------



## 20083

That can't be it?


----------



## KuritaDavion

AngryConsumer said:


> So a Fatal 4-Way between 3 deseving guys and Jericho.
> 
> Which ultimately means Jericho gets the next shot.
> 
> Pass.


"Hey Vince, I made them cheer AJ, I can make them cheer Roman."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That's it????

:lmao


----------



## MEMS

Gotta be honest, Reigns came off great here.


----------



## manchesterdud

Holy shit the reddit informer was correct


----------



## Joseph92

Reigns would be so good as a heel!


----------



## RapShepard

Hate Sami but good to see him get a pop more in line with his NXT pops hopefully crowds to follow take notice


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

LOL love Monday Night raw after wrestlemania


----------



## Rocketmansid

all in all... said:


> jericho dressed like a homosexual photographer


Him and Miz must shop together.:grin2:


----------



## Ham and Egger

4 way for the no.1 challenger. Sadly Jericho will be the one to win it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Reigns got DAT SWAG!

:mcgregoat


----------



## Hawkke

Why.. Why why does this match need to happen again..


----------



## all in all...

spling spling splat splat gonna splatter

poor real slow or you waste pancake batter


----------



## Guy LeDouche

elo said:


> "I buried AJ Styles"
> 
> Vince probably giggled when he and Jericho agreed on that line.


Definitely JeriTROLL's idea. Vince isn't that witty.


----------



## rescue141x

Raw is going to suck tonight because you know Vince has to be right lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bayley's Mom is in the crowd I guess. Good sign if true!*


----------



## Phaedra

urgh ... this match, kill it with fire!!


----------



## LaMelo

The show will go downhill from here.


----------



## Marcos 25063

That was good


----------



## Mastodonic

Reigns is acting like a complete dickbag heel. How can anyone like this charisma-free shitebag?


----------



## AngryConsumer

At least Reigns is more of Jericho's speed and pace in the ring.


----------



## RiCkeH

So, its been 1 hour and 7 minutes of Shane being 'In charge' and he has done, what exactly..?


----------



## THANOS

SpeedStick said:


> Now somebody put the photo of all 5 guys in the ring at the same time , Which one look like a WRESTLES


AJ Styles. Reigns looks like a model for vogue or the cover boy for romance novels.


----------



## T0M

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *FalconArrow is legit. He called the 4-Way. No way he guessed it.*


Apparently his reddit account has been deleted. The plot thickens...


----------



## Boss

Roman was fine there. The commentators were fucking pathetic still trying to squeeze him over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Crowd should have chant "We want Rollins" when Roman issued an open challenge.


----------



## finalnight

I'm hoping that the Fatal 4 Way ends in a dusty finish and then Rollins comes out the challenge Reigns for the title.


----------



## Romans Empire

Reigns is sucha bad ass as fucking fuck. He easily won that fight just with 1 spear fucking amazing.


----------



## Truthbetold

TJC93 said:


> Why is this man a face


He's not just listen to the crowd.


----------



## djpiccalo

mattheel said:


> Not that it matters bc he's going to be booed from here on out regardless of what he does, but I liked everything Roman did there.


You like your champion to do nothing?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Roman did better cos he played the heel. 

How are they so fucking blind to the fact that he needs to switch roles? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## MM10

Put AJ in a title match!!!


----------



## Zigberg

TD_DDT said:


> This raw is fire. Two hours to mess it up!


It's really, really not.


----------



## hou713

MEMS said:


> Gotta be honest, Reigns came off great here.


Yeah, he should be like that all the time

That arrogance he had during that segment works


----------



## Nine99

What did the crowd chant when Jericho told them they weren't going to hijack the show, not on his watch?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Oh Roman Reigns. Haha. He's THE guy! Reality drained those haters, lol.


----------



## Redzero

Fucking Jericho going against Reigns for the title.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm still hoping for Bayley.


----------



## Y.2.J

Reigns slowly turning heel. Transformation in process!

Reigns doesn't need Jericho, he needs AJ Styles or even better Sami Zayn as faces and Reigns as a heel.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Mastodonic said:


> Reigns is acting like a complete dickbag heel. How can anyone like this charisma-free shitebag?


No one does though.


----------



## Chan Hung

So if Shane is SUPPOSEDLY booking this shit-ass show today i can imagine that there's hardly anything to have really changed if he won. So far the show is dull and the fact that we are supposed to believe he's booking a show that is pretty much no different than normal is laughable.


----------



## Lothario

The fans who like Reigns are nowhere hear as loud as those who don't. Also, he's going to fall flat everyone he's across the ring from a Jericho or any other guy the people find more charismatic. That guy could insult the mother of every man, woman and child in attendance and fans are not going to go for it. Roman is no longer chasing, and this is where he is exposed and not possessing a personality. He can't cut 60 second promos for 9 months as the champ. He's coming out this reign as Ryback/Sheamus and will ultimately be exposed in the long run.


----------



## sbzero546

Guys Roman looked strong as fuck clearing the ring right?


----------



## MM10

MM10 said:


> Put AJ in a title match!!!


AJ loses to Reigns, Bullet Club comes out and they give a massive beatdown. They will be over as fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl

Is Cena appearing tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer

TD_DDT said:


> This raw is fire. Two hours to mess it up!


:HA


----------



## Krispenwah

Reigns you mothafucka arrogant bastard.

JUST TURN THIS GUY ALREADY. :banderas.


----------



## [email protected]

Dudleyz still make this a good match. I'm 95% sure of it.


----------



## LaMelo

I guess no match tonight for Kevin Owens. :darryl


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*WHERES THE MAN SETH ROLLINS!!!!?*


----------



## Roman Empire

Kemba said:


> I'm still hoping for Bayley.


Don't worry, our girl will probably come out when the formal presentation of the women's belt happens.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

So is Roman heel or badass face?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I don't know how anyone can support this anymore.

The beginning of the show, trying to discredit crowd reactions legit made me sick.
I've never seen so much contempt for a wrestling audience before.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717156910319972352


----------



## FightOwensFight

FalconArrow is legit awesome that means DDP's son is in the house.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Nine99 said:


> What did the crowd chant when Jericho told them they weren't going to hijack the show, not on his watch?


"We're not idiots", I think.


----------



## NXT Only

Reigns walks slow as shit


----------



## kabillions

Still possible for Enzo & Cass to come out...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kemba said:


> I'm still hoping for Bayley.


She should come out during the charlotte coronation.


----------



## Mastodonic

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> So is Roman heel or badass face?


He's terrible.


----------



## BuzzKillington

"Welcome to my house!"

Someone kill me.


----------



## Y.2.J

Awesome main event!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Avada Kedavra said:


> Reigns slowly turning heel. Transformation in process!


Even though it's probably the right thing to do, it still seems like a big middle finger to people who aren't exactly Reigns fans.


----------



## MM10

My God!!! Please Styles......please.


----------



## Mainboy

Falcon arrow is right :wow


----------



## Ichigo87

hou713 said:


> The way Roman's acting right now is how he always needs to be


What cutting 1 minute promos. Funny THAT WWE thinks keeping it short and sweet is good for Roman, it actually highlights the fact that he can't cut a memorable promo. Going to be a crappy next 10 years with the face of the company only doing 1 minute promos.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Why doesn't Triple H want his rematch?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *WHERES THE MAN SETH ROLLINS!!!!?*


His timeline for return is May according to Reddit guy.


----------



## wkc_23

That should be a hell of a fucking match tho


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

FalconArrow was right again


----------



## LaMelo

Roman Empire said:


> Don't worry, our girl will probably come out when the formal presentation of the women's belt happens.


I sure hope so!


----------



## THANOS

It's better be Zayn or Styles winning the Fatal 4-Way.


----------



## 20083

Woohoo!


----------



## Rocketmansid

Baron Corbin RAW debut.


----------



## finalnight

This crowd is either tired or bored. They're all just sitting.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Lmao neither guy in that fatal 4 way match is a credible challenger


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

reigns and then corbin?

This show has taken a huge downturn.


----------



## birthday_massacre

kabillions said:


> Still possible for Enzo & Cass to come out...


as well as Balor club


----------



## steeeee

CORBIN!!!!!!!


----------



## rescue141x

Roman haters be like "I'm a loser! I hate Roman but I love trash like New Day and Kevin Owens!!" Probably think Tony Romo is the greatest quarterback in the world too lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

RiCkeH said:


> So, its been 1 hour and 7 minutes of Shane being 'In charge' and he has done, what exactly..?


Exactly what was expected. Nothing.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Do this shit, Corbin! :mark:


----------



## hou713

You can tell they're not booking Roman as a default face anymore, actually go watch that segment again

He had an arrogant tweener attitude throughout the whole thing and the follow up with Shane


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Snitsky.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Yeah man Loan Wolf in the house awesome


----------



## Lok

Corbin in the house!


----------



## Lothario

Headliner said:


> Mania > Summerslam. Her reign concluding at Mania was fine. It was long enough then.


That may very well be your opinion but it doesn't change the fact they didn't think so or that she's a lot more likely to win as Summerslam than a B budget PPV. I think they believe she needed a deeper story and I agree with them. If anything, that was Becky's moment tbh.


----------



## Y.2.J

YES! BARON!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well Owens feuds w/ Zayn.

Styles to have a rubber match w/ Y2J.

So match ends in fuckery then GOAT :rollins ends RAW.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Hmm. Reigns playing heel (sort of) is pretty natural.

*HINT HINT!!!!*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So what's the over/under on Baron Corbin's debut RAW match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So Corbin is a main roster guy now?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Blatantly trying to pacify the smarky crowd with the fatal 4 way. :lmao

Ooh, Corbin! Now this is a NXT call up I like.


----------



## thesuperred

Can someone please ask Y2J why the fuck he keeps wearing his wife's pants?


----------



## MEMS

Hell yeah!! Lone Wolf!!


----------



## Roman Empire

Kemba said:


> I sure hope so!


Indeed. Fingers crossed! At least we get Corbin for now.


----------



## Headliner

Plz Owens don't win. I don't want him fed to Reigns. This would mean Jericho is winning which means he won the feud against AJ.:no:


----------



## Nimbus

Is this the new cm punk??? Baron carbin


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lone Wolf!!!!*


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> The fans who like Reigns are nowhere hear as loud as those who don't. Also, he's going to fall flat everyone he's across the ring from a Jericho or any other guy the people find more charismatic. That guy could insult the mother of every man, woman and child in attendance and fans are not going to go for it. Roman is no longer chasing, and this is where he is exposed and not possessing a personality. He can't cut 60 second promos for 9 months as the champ. He's coming out this reign as Ryback/Sheamus and will ultimately be exposed in the long run.


If he does what he did tonight more often he will be fine. But if he reverts back to underdog face then yeah he's fuuuuucked


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Baron!


----------



## Natecore

They're actively trying to make this the worst RAM ever.

Corbin should be booed like Reigns.


----------



## Rocky Mark

a white Roman Reigns appeared..


----------



## FlashPhotographer

So Ryder's losing the title tonight; no surprise there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Look at that NXT roster just getting chipped away at...............


----------



## Mra22

finalnight said:


> This crowd is either tired or bored. They're all just sitting.


Do you blame them ? This hasn't been that great of a RAW


----------



## chahrour

Have to admit this is a great show so far. Got a feeling Rollins will come back!


----------



## Rocketmansid

finalnight said:


> This crowd is either tired or bored. They're all just sitting.


The crowd has been hyped all night so far, what you talking about.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Not a huge fan of Corbin, but good to see a guy who has been in NXT for years get a call up. He is a great heel even though she is still poor in the ring


----------



## [email protected]

Feels like a slow burn towards heel.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

And another NXT jobber :eyeroll


----------



## NXT Only

75% chance of Zayn/Styles/Owens facing Reigns so you know what that means.....

Jericho wins.... :vince2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Natis Cole said:


> Lmao neither guy in that fatal 4 way match is a credible challenger


Nobody is but Brock WWE were 2 busy trying to get Roman over for over a year.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Wow all the suckage Reigns gotta consider facing... Wow. No wonder they bring in part timers.


----------



## LaMelo

Kevin Owens better win tonight.


----------



## EMGESP

Baron Corbin should wrestle Undertaker and get the torch passed to him. I can see Baron as his successor.


----------



## SpeedStick

RAW will end with Romain beating up all 4 guys to setup the Elimination Chamber match at Payback


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin to go over Kane?


----------



## wkc_23

That battle royal was joke last night.. But the right person won it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

It's beginning to eat at me that Jericho is clearly booked to win over three guys at the top of their respective games.

For fuck's sake.


----------



## NitroMark

Me tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hmmm.....what if Bullet Club is put with Styles and not Balor. They help Styles win?


----------



## RapShepard

The big homie Corbin can't wait to see him face Ryback, Sheamus, and Reigns down the line


----------



## hou713

You can tell they're not booking Roman as a default face anymore, actually go watch that segment again

He had an arrogant tweener attitude throughout the whole thing and the follow up with Shane


----------



## T0M

Heel Corbin! Thank God he's not face.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Is Corbin a heel?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> Plz Owens don't win. I don't want him fed to Reigns. This would mean Jericho is winning which means he won the feud against AJ.:no:


Better that leaves-whenever-he-feels-like-it Jericho gets fed to Reigns, but AJ could have still won that match with this four way going on.


----------



## LaMelo

Who will job to him tonight?


----------



## Y.2.J

Corbin on the mic?

Not bad!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This dude is Reigns-level shit. Shave your head already you lame fuck.


----------



## almostfamous

AngryConsumer said:


> It's beginning to eat at me that Jericho is clearly booked to win over three guys at the top of their respective games.
> 
> For fuck's sake.


So right it hurts.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Corbin is what Vince wishes Roman was. And I'm not even a Corbin fan.


----------



## DeeGirl

Nimbus said:


> Is this the new cm punk??? Baron carbin


Poor replacement if he is :lel


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Corbin's promo coming straight out of his Twilight notebook full of angsty poetry.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Lol Dolph cause that worked out well for Tyler.


----------



## Mra22

Ughhh can Ziggler go away already?


----------



## Vårmakos

Corbin's stomach looks like a face, and people want to shit on Owens' physique.


----------



## 20083

Corbin promo?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler please just no :lol: Corbin squash him


----------



## DGenerationMC

Another vanilla midget bites the dust.

HAIL CORBIN LOL


----------



## Blade Runner

Wow, weak ^ss pop for Ziggler


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

TwistedLogic said:


> Why doesn't Triple H want his rematch?


Good question. For the past 100 years the loser at Wrestlemania demands a rematch on the Raw after


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ziggler to get fuckin' SQUASHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

Poor Dolph, he gonna die.


----------



## truelove

no reaction for Ziggler, Jesus


----------



## safc-scotty

Thank god Corbin is staying heel, his fallout promo yesterday had me worried.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why do people like Corbin? Garbage like Roman.


----------



## Tommy-V

Crickets for Ziggler.


----------



## Lothario

Corbin already a better promo than Roman.


----------



## AngryConsumer

TRIPLE JAB SHADOW BOXING TECHNIQUE! :mark:


----------



## Rocketmansid

Now this could be a good match.


----------



## Insomnia

Zig about to sell the fuck out of the end of days. :ti


----------



## Stinger Fan

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hmmm.....what if Bullet Club is put with Styles and not Balor. They help Styles win?


It's doubtful seeing as they have "Balor Club" shirts and so on but this is the WWE afterall , they can fuck up anything


----------



## Martins

So, whoever wins is just gonna get fed to Reigns.

Jericho being fed to Reigns I don't really care, but he still has no business pinning any of the other guys and oh boy, have I got no interest in seeing that.

I expected no less from the WWE :tyson


----------



## birthday_massacre

Kemba said:


> Kevin Owens better win tonight.


He won't. They need to advance the Owens vs Zayn feud.

AJ should win.


----------



## LaMelo

Well Shane made a good choice.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Corbin is money on the mic he reminds me of Taker's heel run from 2002.


----------



## GCA-FF

And Ziggler losing to Corbin? -_-


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Baron's a heel, thank God. His post-Mania interview had me a little concerned.


----------



## NakNak

I have to admit, Reigns was awesome. It's a shame that this attitude us just for 1night 

HAIL CORBIN
FUCK DOLPH


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why do people like Corbin? Garbage like Roman.


I was being ironic, don't know about these other fuckers.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

It doesn't matter if reigns is face or heel

The guy comes across as a first class wanker


----------



## Boss

Baron Corbin, dat skinny guy with a fat guy's belly button.


----------



## wkc_23

Vårmakos said:


> Corbin's stomach looks like a face, and people want to shit on Owens' physique.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Remember that pop Ziggler got when he cashed in after WM? Compare it to the one he just got

CRICKETS


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin has really grew personality wise, but presentation wise, he will be another main roster is better off for him guy like Apollo. I think even Enzo and Cas w/ Carmella will be the same. Those acts will see more success and win something tangible for the first time there ... That';s not to knock their nxt work or the time put in to teach them


----------



## sbzero546

Roman is so bad that he was not even good on the today show.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Corbin is better at being Reigns than Reigns


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

I like this Roman Reigns that man's a bad man, not a heel, without even trying. Him against Jericho would be more interesting than him facing the other options.


----------



## Headliner

Lothario said:


> That may very well be your opinion but it doesn't change the fact they didn't think so or that she's a lot more likely to win as Summerslam than a B budget PPV. I think they believe she needed a deeper story and I agree with them. If anything, that was Becky's moment tbh.


Having a story is overrated to me. Yeah, it's necessary and it makes things better, but in this case Sasha was the new and somewhat hot challenger. And I think letting her win at Mania would have really gave her that momentum that you simply don't get at other PPV's.


----------



## LaMelo

I was hoping Corbin would destroy Saxton.


----------



## Stormbringer

Year to year WWE wrestlers go down the card. I don't watch WWE, but what happened to Ziggler? I thought he was a main eventer?


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm seeing some positive posts here, but I'm bored as hell with this episode. The crowd isn't even all that rowdy to make up for it.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

what did dolph say about his smile?


----------



## Respect

Wow this is a dream match for me. Two of my favorites in the ring right now. I do hope that Corbin gets a debut win though, even against Ziggler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Corbin, either shave your head or please ask Sandow for the number of the guy who fixed his hairline up.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Corbin should have been booked as Taker's son that Michelle didn't know about.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boss said:


> Baron Corbin, dat skinny guy with a fat guy's belly button.


If you watch his stomach during his matches, his belly button talks to you


----------



## DeeGirl

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember that pop Ziggler got when he cashed in after WM? Compare it to the one he just got
> 
> CRICKETS


Just 3 years ago :mj2


----------



## steeeee

Made up for Corbin. Really wasn't into him at first but seeing him on Breaking Ground and how well he's improved, he's definitely won me over!


----------



## Chan Hung

Definitely not a very good show in my opinion. Crowd has tried to be into it, but it's been no better than an average Raw. Not saying much.


----------



## Y.2.J

WWE is doing all the rights things so far on this episode of RAW...lets hope it continues! Great show so far.


----------



## 20083

When did Dolph officially pick up veteran status?


----------



## DoubtGin

Think Jericho will win. He actually had some interaction with Reigns. AJ/Sami vs Reigns makes zero sense and Jericho won yesterday.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Avada Kedavra said:


> WWE is doing all the rights things so far on this episode of RAW...lets hope it continues! Great show so far.


:HA


----------



## birthday_massacre

AryaDark said:


> *Corbin should have been booked as Taker's son that Michelle didn't know about.*


It could be Sara's son . 

He can be called the SONdertaker


----------



## TwistedLogic

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> FalconArrow was right for the last time


Fixed that for you. He deleted his account on reddit.


----------



## SashaXFox

Kemba said:


> Hopefully Bayley is next.


If Charlotte's promo is ME i expect Bayley. Or Sasha . Probably both tbh.


----------



## Bret Hart

Ahh Reigns is so awesome to watch when he's like this.

This is why WWE is so shit folks, you have the talent but the fuckers in charge don't know how to utilize it.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why do people like Corbin? Garbage like Roman.


Corbin like Reigns are dope heavyweights something they don't have enough of today


----------



## wwetna1

Stinger Fan said:


> It's doubtful seeing as they have "Balor Club" shirts and so on but this is the WWE afterall , they can fuck up anything


Balor has had Balor Club Worldwide merch before they ever even talked about signing. Now they just recently made Balor Bulletproof Club stuff, so yeah


----------



## MM10

Stinger Fan said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....what if Bullet Club is put with Styles and not Balor. They help Styles win?
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubtful seeing as they have "Balor Club" shirts and so on but this is the WWE afterall , they can fuck up anything
Click to expand...

They will fuck up if they put them with Balor instead of Styles. Styles is a believable leader of a faction in WWE. Balor is not. They put them with Balor, Gallows will be Festus within 6 months. They put them with Styles they can be a very successful stable.


----------



## sbzero546

AryaDark said:


> *Corbin should have been booked as Taker's son that Michelle didn't know about.*


WWE is not clever for that


----------



## Lok

The future eh? :lol


----------



## LaMelo

Does Dolph have pink in his hair?


----------



## Rocketmansid

DX-Superkick said:


> Year to year WWE wrestlers go down the card. I don't watch WWE, but what happened to Ziggler? I thought he was a main eventer?


Lol he hasn't been a main eventer like ever.


----------



## Mastodonic

Midnight Rocker said:


> When did Dolph officially pick up veteran status?


I guess because he's been there ten years. 

Fucking state of his career.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717159250225541120
Corbin is cool. lol


----------



## Mikecala98

Midnight Rocker said:


> When did Dolph officially pick up veteran status?


When he started wearing pants.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

"I'm not a bad guy. I'm not a good guy. I'm the guy."

WWE actually had him say the right thing tonight. If they really want drive that point hope they will have either Styles or Zayn win tonight to challenge Reigns.


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> If he does what he did tonight more often he will be fine. But if he reverts back to underdog face then yeah he's fuuuuucked


I don't think they have the balls to book him as a tweener in the long run tbh. Vince has a set image as to what his "face" should be and it's the smiling boy scout who kisses babies. I think they're doing this to weather the storm and hope it will subside. I don't see fans letting up on him this go around though.


----------



## Roach13

lol

https://twitter.com/EdWilson87/status/717123826765549569


----------



## 20083

steeeee said:


> Made up for Corbin. Really wasn't into him at first but seeing him on Breaking Ground and how well he's improved, he's definitely won me over!


Agreed, totally!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Headliner said:


> Lothario said:
> 
> 
> 
> That may very well be your opinion but it doesn't change the fact they didn't think so or that she's a lot more likely to win as Summerslam than a B budget PPV. I think they believe she needed a deeper story and I agree with them. If anything, that was Becky's moment tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a story is overrated to me. Yeah, it's necessary and it makes things better, but in this case Sasha was the new and somewhat hot challenger. And I think letting her win at Mania would have really gave her that momentum that you simply don't get at other PPV's.
Click to expand...

Sasha's not Ric's baby. They wanted Charlotte to win the first new belt. Some divas will still consider that a huge accomplishment, so WWE awarded her, first. Sasha will get her moment, until then the divas, my bad, the women's or superstars division will continue its long suckage. Sasha and Summer could do something interesting tho.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Barrett gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*GET EM CORBIN GET EM ALL.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Corbin like Reigns are dope heavyweights something they don't have enough of today


Love heavyweights but when you mean 'dope' you mean 2 guys that look dumb?

Steiner and Batista are A+ heavyweights.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I like Corbin but WWE really needs to downplay his "size" in my opinion. He's no thicker than Dolph Ziggler or any other average size wrestler and from a physical standpoint the only thing he has going from him is his height. They can still build him up as being devastating without mentioning he's 6'8" and 275 which he doesn't really look like. Hopefully this is the first and last time they'll mention it.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Kemba said:


> Does Dolph have pink in his hair?


I think he gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why do people like Corbin? Garbage like Roman.


There are certain people that get praise just for being on nxt, despite the fact that they're shit.

Corbin
Rawley
Jordan
Charlotte

There's a shit load of them.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Nice to see some NXT wrestlers on RAW.


----------



## LaMelo

This match should be over already.


----------



## wwetna1

MM10 said:


> They will fuck up if they put them with Balor instead of Styles. Styles is a believable leader of a faction in WWE. Balor is not. They put them with Balor, Gallows will be Festus within 6 months. They put them with Styles they can be a very successful stable.


Styles is believable because of what? Last time he was with them he got jumped out. And on WWE TV it hasn't been his talking that got him over, it's been Jericho or Miz talking for and about him. 

Balor has talked more, took NXT on the road in tours, and started the thing anyhow ... Plus he's champ


----------



## SpeedStick

"Let go Ziggler, Ziggler suxks" chants , what happen here?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has been pretty boring for a post Mania Raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I actually need subtitles for the crowd.


----------



## FightOwensFight

The realist guys in the room.


----------



## Lothario

Headliner said:


> Having a story is overrated to me. Yeah, it's necessary and it makes things better, but in this case Sasha was the new and somewhat hot challenger. And I think letting her win at Mania would have really gave her that momentum that you simply don't get at other PPV's.


Agree to disagree I suppose.


----------



## SashaXFox

If Charlotte is the ME expect Bayley and Sasha garunteed. BANK ON IT.


----------



## witchblade000

This shit is hilarious. Nobody's paying attention to the match, but someone started to throw a beach ball and one of the arena workers caught it and now we're chanting throw the ball.


----------



## LaMelo

Where is Ryder?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Come on. Is there really a chance on hell that Dolph goes over here?


----------



## -XERO-

mattheel said:


> Not that it matters bc he's going to be booed from here on out regardless of what he does, but I liked everything Roman did there.


As long as he stays that way, I'm fine with it & the crowd reaction honestly. 

But I still wanna see a heel turn soon, or at least by the end of the year.


----------



## Rocketmansid

TheLooseCanon said:


> Love heavyweights but when you mean 'dope' you mean 2 guys that look dumb?
> 
> Steiner and Batista are A+ heavyweights.


I think by dope he means awesome or cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion

SashaXFox said:


> If Charlotte is the ME expect Bayley and Sasha garunteed. BANK ON IT.


The main event is the four way for the right to face Reigns.


----------



## Brollins

Ziggler looks like and idiot with those extensions or whatever that Disney crap is on his hair.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Baron should have walked all over Zigger and this match should have been over. I will say that...Corbin getting lucky does him no favors.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

Reigns is a bad mamajamma. He looked at Shane like... "That trash...? I'll take whatever falls out the can."


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I still like Ziggler.


----------



## wkc_23

Surprised this match is still going on.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

God, end this. Just seeing corbin is pain enough.


----------



## LaMelo

Sleepngbear said:


> Come on. Is there really a chance on hell that Dolph goes over here?


He has no chance.


----------



## virus21

witchblade000 said:


> This shit is hilarious. Nobody's paying attention to the match, but someone started to throw a beach ball and one of the arena workers caught it and now we're chanting throw the ball.


This is what happens when WWE stops giving a shit


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

"They're all having fun, lets just confiscate a few signs."-Vince and JBL tonight.


----------



## wwetna1

Love the Deep 6 move ... he makes that always look amazing


----------



## BuzzKillington

This match blows.


----------



## Roxinius

Kemba said:


> Where is Ryder?


probably on top of emma somewhere


----------



## Continuum

episodic raw vs former world champ...WHAT YOU SMOKING JBL???


----------



## SashaXFox

KuritaDavion said:


> The main event is the four way for the right to face Reigns.


Welp nvm.


----------



## SpeedStick

This is stupid Ziggler is getting too much offense on Corbin


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> I don't think they have the balls to book him as a tweener in the long run tbh. Vince has a set image as to what his "face" should be and it's the smiling boy scout who kisses babies. I think they're doing this to weather the storm and hope it will subside. I don't see fans letting up on him this go around though.


I'm in either way. But for the sanity of my fellow hardcore fans they need to just turn him.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Sleepngbear said:


> Come on. Is there really a chance on hell that Dolph goes over here?


Naw but gotta make Corbin look impressive and he does.


----------



## EyeZac

SpeedStick said:


> "Let go Ziggler, Ziggler suxks" chants , what happen here?


CM Punk leaving was really horrible for Ziggler. It proved if you're unhappy with the company, well, you can leave. Ziggler has been complaining on twitter for years about his place in the company and yet keeps going back for more.

I think people see Ziggler as a crybaby who doesn't have the guts to stick up for himself. Either stop bitching and do your job or quit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What was the fucking point of that trash????

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Corbin's belly just smiled.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

This Raw is shite

Bring back Vince


----------



## LaMelo

wkc_23 said:


> Surprised this match is still going on.


Me too. Corbin doesn't get paid by the hour.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well this was surprising.


----------



## Y.2.J

Corbin is good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So, Crews squashes Breeze and Corbin gets a long-form match with Dolph Ziggler. Feel like those roles should have been swapped.


----------



## Arya Dark

*come on don't blame Teddy Long playa*


----------



## coreysamson

I don't understand the relevance of the "you sold out" chants


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin's debut has been pretty decent.


----------



## Arthurgos

MM10 said:


> They will fuck up if they put them with Balor instead of Styles. Styles is a believable leader of a faction in WWE. Balor is not. They put them with Balor, Gallows will be Festus within 6 months. They put them with Styles they can be a very successful stable.


Balor is such an unbelievable leader he lead and created the biggest faction outside of the WWE, the one you funnily say he should not lead at all .


----------



## SashaXFox

Roxinius said:


> probably on top of emma somewhere


Raw < Emma


----------



## christien62

anyone remember super ziggler on team cena who 1v4 team authority fisherman's farm remembers looked at dolph now


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

https://twitter.com/NickJacksonYB/status/717148950852083712


----------



## Roman Empire

Wow Corbin is destroying him.


----------



## Lothario

If Baron is successful (I think he will be) then he'll be the organic ascension so many clamor for. He came into NXT getting go away heat and turned that into good heel heat. He even has legit fans now lol. He needs to work on that midsection, though.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

I'm officially bored again. Tired of watching big guys take on tiny ones for show. I'll be back main event time to see Reigns spear whichever joke wins the fatal 4 way.


----------



## -XERO-

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Reigns got DAT SWAG!
> 
> :mcgregoat


----------



## Zigberg

Corbin is awful.

He can't talk, has a shit physique for a "powerhouse" and needs to accept the fact that he's going bald.


----------



## Tommy-V

What a debut match :renee3


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Such a great finisher


----------



## bjnelson19705

Dolph's day has ended.


----------



## Respect

WWE showing just how tough Baron is. He will have a true match soon enough.


----------



## Geeee

This is definitely Corbin's best match so far


----------



## Lok

End of days!


----------



## Prayer Police

Who sold out to what now?


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler's downfall from awesome to GEEK and complete trash has been amazing. He's WOAT.


----------



## Rocketmansid

ShowStopper said:


> What was the fucking point of that trash????
> 
> :lmao


To make Corbin look strong in his RAW debut.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corbin never learnt what a count out is.

Rookie


----------



## LaMelo

SashaXFox said:


> Raw < Emma


Ryder is so lucky!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hysteria said:


> I like Corbin but WWE really needs to downplay his "size" in my opinion. He's no thicker than Dolph Ziggler or any other average size wrestler and from a physical standpoint the only thing he has going from him is his height. They can still build him up as being devastating without mentioning he's 6'8" and 275 which he doesn't really look like. Hopefully this is the first and last time they'll mention it.


Give give him the giant Gonzales fake muscle outfit


----------



## witchblade000

They're throwing the beach ball again! Lol.


----------



## christien62

could not even let him win clean bury in 8 weeks


----------



## BlackoutLAS

coreysamson said:


> I don't understand the relevance of the "you sold out" chants


I think it's at the guy who took their beach ball.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Roxinius said:


> probably on top of emma somewhere


Yahtzee :millhouse


----------



## DeeGirl

"Former world champion" just doesn't sound right when it comes to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## steeeee

That fan "ITS OVER! ITS OVER!!!!" :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

I've had enough
I'll make 'em see
They'll never take another drop of blood from me.
And judge you all
One final bow.
I'll be your end of days.


----------



## GCA-FF

If you're pissed at the ref for counting you out, shouldn't you be going after the ref? #logic


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Boo that disappointing match.


----------



## SpeedStick

EyeZac said:


> CM Punk leaving was really horrible for Ziggler. It proved if you're unhappy with the company, well, you can leave. Ziggler has been complaining on twitter for years about his place in the company and yet keeps going back for more.
> 
> I think people see Ziggler as a crybaby who doesn't have the guts to stick up for himself. Either stop bitching and do your job or quit.


Damn


----------



## elo

Damn, Corbin did pretty well....surprisingly comfortable on the big stage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

That black ref is a hilariously bad actor.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Love heavyweights but when you mean 'dope' you mean 2 guys that look dumb?
> 
> Steiner and Batista are A+ heavyweights.


Nah I mean the good dope, though I won't deny they don't have scholar faces :draper

But yeah Batista and Steiner are good heavyweights as well. Though I think Steiner is the only one who's an above average promo out of the 4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rocketmansid said:


> To make Corbin look strong in his RAW debut.


Beating up Dolph in a countout didn't exactly accomplish that.


----------



## DoubtGin

LET'S RELIVE HOW AMBROSE GOT SQUASHED


----------



## ellthom

Lok said:


> End of days!


Well there's my nightmares for tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Corbin is the man.*


----------



## safc-scotty

Good Raw debut for Corbin.

Apparently Sami walked to the back holding his shoulder, hope he hasn't fucked it again...


----------



## Y.2.J

Lok said:


> End of days!


:ti


----------



## NakNak

One year ago, I didn't care about Baron Corbin.

One year later, I'm a fan.

HAIL CORBIN!

Hopefully he does good on the Main Roster. Deserved call up.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> If Baron is successful (I think he will be) then he'll be the organic ascension so many clamor for. He came into NXT getting go away heat and turned that into good heel heat. He even has legit fans now lol. He needs to work on that midsection, though.


I thought way back when he was hired he was coming off an injury to his abdominal area in the nfl


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Geeee said:


> This is definitely Corbin's best match so far


God help us if that is his best performance


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Respect said:


> You heard me. Crews is less talented in the ring and on the mic than Tyler Breeze. Crews is only where he is because he is big.


And he can move for a big guy. Breeze is shit.


----------



## LaMelo

We want Bayley!


----------



## What is a Heel

Arthurgos said:


> Balor is such an unbelievable leader he lead and created the biggest faction outside of the WWE, the one you funnily say he should not lead at all .


Arguably the only thing worse than Reigns fans are Balor haters.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

At least there was a slightly variation to the predictable Corbin squash with the count-out. I like Corbin more than Apollo Creed or whoever the guy from earlier was called.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rocketmansid said:


> Lol he hasn't been a main eventer like ever.


He was feuding with Cena when I quit watching. I guess he was dust in the wind. Just like so many others.


----------



## Y.2.J

safc-scotty said:


> Good Raw debut for Corbin.
> 
> Apparently Sami walked to the back holding his shoulder, hope he hasn't fucked it again...


I saw him clutch is arm after that dive. I hope he's okay too!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Vårmakos said:


> Corbin's stomach looks like a face, and people want to shit on Owens' physique.


:maury

I never noticed until now


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

I'm glad a debit wasn't a squash match. Something new. 

All Hail Corbin.


----------



## steeeee

Corbin looked like a star there. Well played!


----------



## THANOS




----------



## kabillions

birthday_massacre said:


> as well as Balor club


I just really want this post WM crowd to chant along with Enzo ya know.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Baron Corbin has improved big time, the guy is a great heel.


----------



## Y.2.J

People are saying Breeze is better than Crews?

:ti


----------



## Zac512

Corbin has one of the best finishers in WWE. 

and WWE doesnt have enough big guys right now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Streetfight Highlights and Uso fuck match are gonna be piss break moments. Hope the rest of the show is good.*


----------



## Continuum

Kemba said:


> We want Bayley!


you want


----------



## birthday_massacre

kabillions said:


> I just really want this post WM crowd to chant along with Enzo ya know.


I agree that would be epic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

safc-scotty said:


> Apparently Sami walked to the back holding his shoulder, hope he hasn't fucked it again...


Sounds like they need a 4th guy now......:rollins


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Sami might be injured apparently properly BS.
https://twitter.com/AllanGWPrice/status/717156939776397312


----------



## thedeparted_94

Corbin is like a less shitty Roman Reigns


----------



## VitoCorleone

what was falconarrows predictions?


----------



## -XERO-

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *WHERES THE MAN SETH ROLLINS!!!!?*


*JUST A LITTLE PAAAATIENCE!* (End of the night, perhaps)


----------



## Y.2.J

Baron Corbin is better main event material than Dean Ambrose in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy-V

Hey, it's Titus.


----------



## deadstar1988

They'd know Sami hurt his shoulder before the Shane Roman segment surely 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero

Terrible RAW and terrible call ups.


----------



## virus21

THANOS said:


>


What has been seen, cannot be unseen!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Corbin is what happens when you capitalise on your reaction.

Y'know instead of whining about how people are haters and your not in this industry for them.


----------



## Bret Hart

Well Sami the dumbass shouldn't have done that move.


----------



## manchesterdud

Holy shit all these debuts....when cena, Cesaro, Orton, Rollins ect all come back the roster is going to be stacked.....do you sense a brand split or a huge wave of cuts ?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I taw I saw a Titus O'Neil!!! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose is soooo done.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Ambrose looks like someone out of the Dukes of Hazard.


----------



## Lothario

Most disappointing match of the night. Biggest let down for me personally in years.


----------



## BuzzKillington

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sami might be injured apparently properly BS.
> https://twitter.com/AllanGWPrice/status/717156939776397312


Fuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Oh fuck Ryder is so going to lose the belt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NEW IC CHAMP IS HERE, BAYBAY! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Ryder is sooooo getting fucked now.


----------



## DeeGirl

Ryder about to lose his title already :mj2


----------



## Dylan lols

no reaction for zack ryder ok lol


----------



## Ledg

Ryder losing the title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire

Ryder! I'm so happy that he's the IC champ.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well Ryder is losing.


----------



## Joseph92

Ryder is coming out to crickets.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Zack Ryder as IC Champ, so fucking surreal...

But the best moment of WrestleMania...*BAR NONE*


----------



## wkc_23

Ryder probably dropping the title tonight lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sami might be injured apparently properly BS.
> https://twitter.com/AllanGWPrice/status/717156939776397312


Looked like he hurt himself a bit on the flip dive, hopefully it was just a niggle. We don't need a guy as good as him on the injured list.


----------



## ellthom

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sami might be injured apparently properly BS.
> https://twitter.com/AllanGWPrice/status/717156939776397312


oh FFS, just keep talent on NxT, being on the main roster is a death wish


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Ryder's soon to be asking for 'one more match'


----------



## Martins

Wtf happened to Lillian :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee

Time to drop the belt...


----------



## razzathereaver

It'll be fucking hilarious if he loses the belt just 24 hours after winning it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this better NOT be vs the MIz. Or its IC title back to a jobber title again


----------



## TwistedLogic

Lillirekt Garcia


----------



## Mra22

Too bad Ryder is losing the title


----------



## Ham and Egger

Welp, Ryder bout to take that fuckin L right now!


----------



## Y.2.J

"You deserve it!" chants for Zack Ryder! Awesome!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Bout to drop his belt to Cena


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Martins said:


> Wtf happened to Lillian :lmao


Her mic doesn't wanna admit he's champion lol


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Potentially controversial opinion but Ryder's "Woo, woo, woos" paved the way for the success of the "Yes" chant


----------



## elo

VitoCorleone said:


> what was falconarrows predictions?


They aren't predictions, the guy has access to the tentative script, he's been calling these thing for a year+ now on reddit.

For this RAW he said 2 NXT call ups and 2 returns.


----------



## finalnight

One of the bright spots of WrestleMania was Ryder finally winning.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

You deserve it WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## hou713

People are already shitting on Apollo Crews. What a surprise. unk2


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ryder >>>>>>>> Reigns


----------



## DGenerationMC

Am I the only person who wants to see The Big O again?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dueling YOU DESERVE IT / WOO WOO WOO chants! :'D

BASED Dallas preaching the truth! :tucky


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Good respect from the crowd.


----------



## wwetna1

Ryder is a guy who did not complain when he was sent to nxt and told to help mojo, and he got a reward for it 

Won't last but they gave him a great moment


----------



## Phaedra

aw bless him, he's about to be killed by Ambrose though, why else the vp before he came out.


----------



## Geeee

Ryder needs a new theme


----------



## Dargz

With these Raw debuts and Shane taking over Raw tonight I truly believe this is a new start/new direction for the WWE. It seems as if last night was somewhat of a fare well to the older superstars.


----------



## EMGESP

This is so nice to see.


----------



## Roman Empire

Aww that's so cute with the Scott Hall pics!


----------



## Insomnia

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Sami might be injured apparently properly BS.
> https://twitter.com/AllanGWPrice/status/717156939776397312



:nowords


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ryder wearing the 1995 HBK hat in that pic.

:banderas


----------



## Ledg

Ryder's dad is more jacked than him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Damn I think Zack's dad can beat up Shane's dad.


----------



## VRsick

Ryders dad is more jacked than some dudes on the roster.


----------



## Boss

Fuck yeah, Miz.


----------



## christien62

greatest night of his life ay got to fuck emma with his belt


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The miz...


----------



## birthday_massacre

And YUP its the shit miz.

So all that building up of the IC title and now its back to shit


----------



## Mikecala98

Ledg said:


> Ryder's dad is more jacked than him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pro body builder.


----------



## Lm2

miz so lame


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well it's the Miz. Turning channel now.


----------



## Headliner

Ryder's father is jacked. He looks like he could legit knock out half the roster.:lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

This show has sucked. Like, a lot.


----------



## Phaedra

Okay, well maybe not, pointless vp before the match. pointless.


----------



## Roman Empire

Beat his ass Ryder!


----------



## wkc_23

Miz look like he wrapped in some aluminum foil :lol


----------



## RapShepard

The Miz has thee most terrific ring attire at the moment. His shit just screams dick head lol


----------



## MyaTheBee

Zack's dad is fucking buff....


----------



## deathslayer

Miz, the only true heel hated by casuals and smarks alike rofl.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh fuck this shit. I'd rather him drop it to Cena.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Miz wins IC title with Maryse return! *


----------



## DeeGirl

Please don't make him drop the title to the Miz :mj4


----------



## hou713

Wow. So Maryse is really gonna return...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Miz I like you but please for the love of god don't do this.


----------



## GCA-FF

Ryder actually having a good segment. Oh fuck off Miz!


----------



## Respect

Miz looks like a power ranger


----------



## shutupchico

ryder and his dad both on the juice.


----------



## Zigberg

The crowd has fucking died.

Complete disappointment of a show so far.

Fucking Miz and Zack Ryder feud? It really doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## PunkShoot

Og god miz gonna win


----------



## TJC93

Give me some Maryse


----------



## DoubtGin

Maryse is returning to make Miz win the title.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

If he loses the IC to Miz :ti


----------



## christien62

I CALLED THIS FUED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MIZ IS GONNA WIN


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why couldn't they just have a NXT debut beat Ryder. So easy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ryder just rekt Miz


----------



## birthday_massacre

He will probably beat the Miz in like 10 seconds


----------



## Roxinius

christien62 said:


> greatest night of his life ay got to fuck emma with his belt


you know damn well he was wearing that shit when they fucked last night


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh God, Miz and his bedazzled burka. :drake1 Fucking ******.



Martins said:


> Wtf happened to Lillian :lmao


She's clearly Botchamania-bound. 8*D


----------



## Lok

Miz or C3PO?


----------



## RapShepard

MyaTheBee said:


> Zack's dad is fucking buff....


Papa Ryder vs Vince in a pose off for Payback


----------



## Phaedra

Cardo said:


> :nowords


hell no ... hell fucking no.


----------



## -XERO-

hou713 said:


> You can tell they're not booking Roman as a default face anymore, actually go watch that segment again
> 
> He had an arrogant *tweener* attitude throughout the whole thing and the follow up with Shane


He needs to stay that way, until a full heel turn happens.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Love the Sci Fi Samurai look


----------



## finalnight

WWE be lying. Raw is the number three trend worldwide not the number one trend.


----------



## SPCDRI

The Miz, Uggh.


----------



## Redzero

WHAT'S THE MEANING OF THIS.


----------



## DoubtGin

"If my hand goes up, your mouth goes shut" is a great line.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

pls no

don't give the belt him i beg of you


----------



## PunkShoot

Haha jilian botched so hard


----------



## sbzero546

This is the surprise everyone. Ryder loses the title LOL


----------



## Mra22

Miz got some fresh shades though


----------



## FlashPhotographer

I can dig Miz being the IC champ. I'm actually okay with this.


----------



## Galcyon

Respect said:


> Miz looks like a power ranger


That's an insult to Power Rangers LOL


----------



## ellthom

see that int he distance... incoming bullshit....


----------



## wkc_23

Goofy old man.. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Miz and Ryder getting a small push good for them


----------



## Roman Empire

I really hope Ryder gets more than a 24-hour reign. He deserves a decent one.


----------



## Lothario

Roman should have interrupted Ryder with a spear and cut a Bret Hart promo.


"This is BULLSHIT!!!"


:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Please be wrong, Falcon Arrow. I can't handle Ryder losing his gold already. D':


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

This is just cruel on Ryder at least it's not Kane or Cena again.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

WHEN MY HAND GOES UP YOUR MOUTH GOES SHUT classic


----------



## Boss

I think Miz is awesome and Zack Ryder is somewhat lame. Not a popular position, I know.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

That "When my hand goes up..." thing was funny at first but he says it everytime now.


----------



## coreysamson

RapShepard said:


> Papa Ryder vs Vince in a pose off for Payback


Book it :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ryder's dad would get a better push than Ryder. :vince3


----------



## safc-scotty

I could have taken the 1 day reign, but losing it to the Miz man. FFS.


----------



## Stormbringer

What in the actual FUCK, is Miz wearing?

God Ryder's dad is jacked!

And how is last night the Miz's moment? He main evented a Wrestle Mania!


----------



## finalnight

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh God, Miz and his bedazzled burka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking ******.
> 
> 
> 
> Martins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf happened to Lillian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's clearly Botchamania-bound.
Click to expand...

Lillian is a botchamania Hall of Famer. Legit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Zack is about to lose :cry


----------



## christien62

lmao I love this miz man and the crowd


----------



## Tommy-V

Lilian spoiled that this match was going to be for the title.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz is infinitely better than Ryder so I'm fine with a title change.


----------



## Dargz

Ryder's dad is jacked!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Love this version of Miz. Bless his outfit and shades.


----------



## Bret Hart

Ryder is so lame :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Come on Miz , Kick this fucking geeks arse


----------



## ElTerrible

Miz is the best. Can get heat from and for anyone.


----------



## birthday_massacre

so instead of getting Zayn vs Owens feud for the IC title we are getting Miz vs Ryder two jobbers FFS


----------



## Respect

Miz has no chance he is a joke in the WWE's eyes.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

dude this is so could though. Heartless, Vince.


----------



## Y.2.J

Miz is the only credible person to come out and enhance Ryder.

Sami & Owens have gone up to the main event for now.


----------



## Warbart

This Raw is so damn weird


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Be cool WWE let him retain


----------



## GCA-FF

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This is just cruel on Ryder at least it's not Kane or Cena again.


I'm going with worse. It's Miz. :frown2:


----------



## Naka Moora

Respect said:


> Miz has no chance he is a joke in the WWE's eyes.


Calling it, He will beat Zack, I'll give you 5 bucks if he doesnt!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Don't go to a break during a jobber match. Should have ended minutes ago.


----------



## Headliner

I need geek repellent. This is unbearable. Ryder is a huge geek, Callisto is a geek, Miz is a geek. Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has been a disappointing show for a Raw after WM. Doesn't have that big time feel like it usually does.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Zack is too big to be doing frankensteiner's.

Dude is a beast,sad he is about to get embarassed yet again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

JBL, for the last time, shut the FUCK up.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J

Zack Ryder's dad vs Judy Bagwell at Summerslam. Book it Vince.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I wish JBL pushes/pulls every door he ever opens in the wrong direction for the rest of his life.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

Zach retaining hopefully


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shane gives us Miz vs Ryder for the RAW after WM huh? :heston


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> so instead of getting Zayn vs Owens feud for the IC title we are getting Miz vs Ryder two jobbers FFS


Well Zayn and Owens don't really need a title to have a great feud. They got two feud out of one match thats superb booking for WWE


----------



## finalnight

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This is just cruel on Ryder at least it's not Kane or Cena again.


Just wait they're going to have Eve Torres come out and start making out with Zack Ryder's dad during the match


----------



## truelove

Roman can turn Miz face


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Lok said:


> Miz or C3PO?


I never thought I'd say this, but Shakespearean ruffles Threepio is actually less gay than bedazzled burka Miz. :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Vince you've already screwed and embarrassed Ryder once before on national tv. At least let him successfully defend the title once.


----------



## Y.2.J

Ryder has to retain. Would be very disappointing if he drops it the day after...


----------



## Overcomer

Raw's been kinda boring


----------



## Shadowcran

2 fans cheering! 80% booing at the top of their lungs, the rest not giving a rat's ass! Welcome to the Roman Empire...right after the Visigoths sacked it....


----------



## TwistedLogic

I wish every time JBL ever puts on socks, he steps in a small puddle shortly after.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

If Miz wins then WWE must of been trying to piss off the crowd last night he was the only guy to get a positive reaction after the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon

finalnight said:


> Just wait they're going to have Eve Torres come out and start making out with Zack Ryder's dad during the match


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I'm intrigued to see what Cena will be doing tonight. His thing with the Rock didn't really set-up anything.


----------



## finalnight

Shadowcran said:


> 2 fans cheering! 80% booing at the top of their lungs, the rest not giving a rat's ass! Welcome to the Roman Empire...right after the Visigoths sacked it....


Did your post get caught on a time lag from an hour ago or something?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

UFO said:


> Calling it, He will beat Zack, I'll give you 5 bucks if he doesnt!


No. Don't you put that evil on Zack.


----------



## ScareCrow91

Miz trying to tan himself by absorbing solar energy with that coat he was wearing


----------



## Master Bate

Just came into say..

That let's all hope Anderson and Gallow debuts tonight, and helps AJ Styles win the main event.


----------



## RapShepard

Stone cold-Y2J said:


> Zack Ryder's dad vs Judy Bagwell at Summerslam. Book it Vince.


Loser gets put on a forklift


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The crowd ain't as good as it usually is


----------



## truelove

JBL shut your fucking month


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TwistedLogic said:


> I wish JBL pushes/pulls every door he ever opens in the wrong direction for the rest of his life.


That's gold, Jerry. Gold!


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Rowdy Yates

truelove said:


> Roman can turn Miz face


Roman could turn Mohammed Hassan face


----------



## Naka Moora

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> No. Don't you put that evil on Zack.


Sorry but I can feel it, it's going to happen in less than 7 mins.
Mark my words.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

ShowStopper said:


> This has been a disappointing show for a Raw after WM. Doesn't have that big time feel like it usually does.


I think 90 percent of us would agree. This is what happens when your "biggest WM of all time" sinks like a stone and imo. ends up the worst since 11 though I didn't see all of 27.


----------



## Respect

UFO said:


> Calling it, He will beat Zack, I'll give you 5 bucks if he doesnt!


Get your paypal ready haha..


----------



## T0M

This Raw has been crap.

Can we ditch Shane and get the Authority back? :troll


----------



## DGenerationMC

I remember when Zack Ryder's dad was obsessed with John Morrison, good times :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

truelove said:


> Roman can turn Miz face


Roman could turn a stable consisting of Hitler, Mussolini, Mao Tse-Tung, Josef Stalin and Pol Pot face at this point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:cena4 to get Zayn's spot and LOL WINS!


----------



## MyaTheBee

Shut the fuck up JBL...We are not stupid..


----------



## bigd5896

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> I'm intrigued to see what Cena will be doing tonight. His thing with the Rock didn't really set-up anything.


I dont think he is back, thats why JBL said he isnt 100%

but FA said 2 returns so what do I know


----------



## tbm98

Wow. So much fuckery in the last 24 hours and it hasn't even been 7 days. Then again, the passed 8 years have been shittery.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'd be happy with a Zack Ryder push (which is well deserved) if it means the end of the Hype Bros. on NXT.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can we stop letting announcers know the results ahead of time?


----------



## TwistedLogic

I hope the cap falls off of JBL's pepper shaker every time he ever tries to sprinkle his eggs.


----------



## MM10

Match has gone too long.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

If Ryder loses.... We Riot!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Miz should steal Zack's father in this feud. A ladder much for custody of Zack's dad is what the IC title needs


----------



## Y.2.J

Miz is looking poor tonight


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hysteria said:


> I'd be happy with a Zack Ryder push (which is well deserved) if it means the end of the Hype Bros. on NXT.


Yeah, Mojo would be better off as Ryder's bodyguard along with The Big O :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

Crowd already drained?


----------



## truelove

jobbers shouldn't get these long of match length


----------



## Zigberg

Can't believe how much this shitty Raw has killed a post-WM crowd.


----------



## FightOwensFight

I don't know if Enzo and Cass are going to come now, waste of time staying up for this then.


----------



## Lothario

Lok said:


> Miz or C3PO?


Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire

lol He beat the shit out of Miz


----------



## RapShepard

Buff Dadwell


----------



## Redzero

Why the fuck is this tacking so long.


----------



## wkc_23

Zack's dad is big af.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Maryse is back.

Yay.


----------



## all in all...

zacks dad wearing the same shirt 2 days in a row


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Maryse was/is hot but not much else.


----------



## Tommy-V

Maryse?!?!


----------



## Blade Runner

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

And the IC title is officially back in the toilet after all of Owens hard work. 3 different IC champions in less than 24 hours.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin




----------



## TwistedLogic

MARYSE! :mark:


----------



## Oneiros

Fuck Yea Maryse :mark:


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

MARYSE


----------



## finalnight

Is that Maryse? Holy shit holy shit!!!


----------



## Y.2.J

WTF WAS THAT LOL


----------



## Mra22

Ughhhhh


----------



## Abisial

AIDS


----------



## Boss

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DeeGirl

God damn :mj2


----------



## TripleG

Pourquoi?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Maryse!


----------



## MM10

What!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL Shouldn't Ryder have been DQed?


----------



## sbzero546

MEH!


----------



## Lok

:lol Maryse with the save!


----------



## Roach13

lol


----------



## DoubtGin

haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Avada Kedavra said:


> Ryder has to retain. *Would be very disappointing if he drops it the day after...*


:vince5: "Disappointing you fans is what's best for business, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RYDER LOSES

:ha :ha :ha :ha

This company is done.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The dream is over. :mj2


----------



## Shadowcran

Now, I don't mind ads on our forum, but damn man, KFC sucks nowadays. Get us some ads with Chik F Let and Raising Cane's for pete's sake! They're the #1 and 2 fast food chicken franchises atm. Zaxby's(never tried it) is third.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## MyaTheBee

Zack's dad looks better than half the roster.


----------



## Naka Moora

Respect said:


> Get your paypal ready haha..


Nah mate, What did I tell you :kappa


----------



## T0M

Bahaha. Fuckery galore.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Lol are casuals meant to remember Maryse? I barely do.


----------



## -XERO-

*Sup, Maryse?*


----------



## Braylyt

That swerve :banderas

colour me sports entertained


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse


----------



## bjnelson19705

UAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Meh. Who cares.


----------



## NakNak

EvaMaryse is marking somewhere...

MARYSE RETURNS BITCHES!

MARYSE + MIZ as IC = MONEY!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck your life, Ryder!!!


----------



## B. [R]

IT'S MIZANIN BABY!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maryse is back!

Shit, no, Ryder lost! Fuck!


:mark: But Maryse :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Ryder champ for a day, ....


----------



## christien62

lmfao I called it we called in yesterday


----------



## Natecore

Fuck this company.


----------



## GCA-FF

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Crowd already drained?


That's the crowd realizing Miz is gonna $#!t on one of the only few positives from last night.


----------



## ScareCrow91

Maryse vs Ryder's dad confirmed

Also wooooow WWE. Poor Ryder


----------



## wkc_23

We all knew Zack was dropping the title tonight.. No surprise.


----------



## Roman Empire

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Fuck you Miz. This is some bullshit.


----------



## Kabraxal

Spoilers were real..... And as soon As I tune in I am out. Hopefully Vince is gone soon.


----------



## Stormbringer

Maryse! And she's still gorgeous as fuck.


----------



## Marcos 25063

YES YES YES THE MIZ :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That's some BS!


----------



## Joseph92

Well at lest Zack can say he was IC champ for 24 hours.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Gimme a motherfucking break. 

And JBL, again, shut the FUCK up. Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Zigberg

They've seriously made this irrelevant, played out cunt IC champion AGAIN.


----------



## Believe That

Vince SHITS on RYDER again 

But Maryse is backkkkkkkkkkkkk!!


----------



## Headliner

Welp I called it. Knew that geek Ryder would have a one day reign.:lmao


----------



## truelove

holy shit Maryse looking fine af as always and helping Miz win the title :applause


----------



## Redzero

What a "return" are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Maryse! Hopefully she wrestles.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Poor Zack


----------



## Insomnia

Well, shit... :heyman6

Maryse tho! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:LOL :sodone 

Maryse doe :creepyshaq


----------



## MyaTheBee

Of course...................


----------



## SnapOrTap

Why do they book it like this.

This is why no one is over. Sigh.


----------



## Y.2.J

Ryder - Miz feud all the way to Payback?


----------



## manchesterdud

Fuck this company..... Can't let a guy have his fucking moment.....quit Ryder fuck this FUCKING SHITTY COMPANY


----------



## TripleG

OK. That happened.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

That is one of the worst bookings I've ever seen.

You go through all that with Ryder only to give the title to the fucking MIZ!? Give it to fucking anybody but the Miz, give it to somebody from NXT or another rising start.

What is the point of giving it to the Miz? Fuck the Miz.


----------



## Lothario

Maryse looking great. Damn shame they did that to Zach though. Oh well. This biz is cut throat but at least he had 24 hrs.


----------



## Shadowcran

Did anyone expect any less in this?


----------



## KurtAngle26

I cry everytime


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Ryder has to stop wanting a push.

It always goes so poorly for him.


----------



## DeeGirl

The impossible dream has ended :mj2


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Is lesnar here


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Ryder


----------



## Roach13

Maryse damn


----------



## RapShepard

Bruh does it ever work out when a face brings their dad aroud?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

FUCK YEAH MARYSE IS BACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Plan:

Have every feud suck and outcomes that are shit.

So Roman would look better. :vince3


----------



## SashaXFox

Im marking out MARYSE IS BACK. My fav post AE diva before Sasha .


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL Shouldn't Ryder have been DQed?


Shhh...you're using logic.

Logic cannot be used when it comes to Vince's booking.


----------



## NakNak

C'mon guys, you knew Ryder was a transitional champion :lol


----------



## mattheel

MARYSE!!!!!!! 

IM MARKING OUT BROS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oneiros

The hair flip :faint: I'm losing it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yesss Maryse kada

Screw Ryder, he wouldn't make a good IC champ anyway. Good for the surprise factor at Mania but nothing else.


----------



## Believe That

Maryse is hott as fuck JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Mra22

Who seriously cares that Maryse returned <_<


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

This is just terrible.... whats wrong with the wwe writers. Fuck you Dunn!!!!


----------



## 3ddie93

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## christien62

I new this would happen the way they booked the end I'm so happy lol I new it I new it atleast ryder got a moment back to jobbing


----------



## Alright_Mate

Back to getting hyped with Mojo :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The crowd ain't as good as it usually is


What? The crowd is as good as ever, but the show fucking sucks and they have nothing to cheer for.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The crowd is so deflated :lol


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Lesnar vs Cesaro?


----------



## spinningedge

Ryder got to win the title at WM.... And now they give it to Miz.

Good for WWE. Both Miz and Ryder have been jobbing for awhile. This is a really nice thing they're going to show they appreciate those guys.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Why is Lana kissing Miz?






:maisie




Maryse tho







*


----------



## Vårmakos

Miz is a 5x IC Champion and I can't remember a single one of his reigns.


----------



## Honeymoon

UFO said:


> Hey look everyone, this is the type of fan who thinks summer and sasha needed a 1 hour ironman match


Who the fuck is talking about an ironman match? A match that is more than 2 minutes would be preferable... Like this is the match that's supposed to follow that iconic match last night, dimwit.


----------



## Jbardo

Miz the ic champion yet again? Come on now.


----------



## Y.2.J

Fuck WWE for not giving Ryder his moment?

He just had a huge WM moment lol...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Can't. Take. One. More. Second. Of. JBL. Holy fucking donkey shit is he fucking horrible. 

You want to make RAW 8000 times more watchable? Lose the goddamnmotherfucking heel announcers once and for all.


----------



## bmp487

LOL Miz is gold. Fuck y'all.


----------



## TripleG

So for all intents and purposes, this match has four babyfaces. 

Because, ya know, anyone but Roman.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I'm so disappointed right now. I should've known better. Rematch clause Zack!


----------



## Dell

Maryse!!!! @Eva Maryse


----------



## Fissiks

NakNak said:


> C'mon guys, you knew Ryder was a transitional champion :lol


a transition to the Miz?


----------



## SpeedStick

Provo said:


> The Miz has a Career what the best wrestlers on the planet can be jealous off.
> 
> Former WWE Champion
> 
> 4x IC Champion
> 
> 2x US Champion
> 
> 4x WWE Tag Team Champion
> 
> 2x World Tag Team Champion
> 
> And to be honest with you he deserved all of them. You thought Daniel Bryan was a underdog, NOBODY believed in the miz.


Future Hall of Famer now 5x IC champion


----------



## T0M

Damn, Charlotte has got a rack.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

RapShepard said:


> Bruh does it ever work out when a face brings their dad aroud?


Never. :frown2:


----------



## bigd5896

Miz is definitely going to be in the HOF one day.... Just think about that for a second.... Really think about about it.... 

He is a....

WWE Championship (1 time)
WWE United States Championship (2 times)
WWE Intercontinental Championship (5 times)
WWE Tag Team Championship (4 times) – with John Morrison (1), Big Show (1), John Cena (1), and Damien Mizdow (1)
World Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with John Morrison (1) and Big Show (1)
Money in the Bank (Raw 2010)

Oh man what a world we live in


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My boy Miz is champ again and Maryse is back! A GOAT RAW if Bayley shows up.*


----------



## Lothario

Not sure why they chose Miz of all people. A lot of guys could have used it but whatever. Not like they book it to be important anyway.


----------



## MidnightClipper

so it'll be another 4-5 years before ryder wins the gold again? naw he'll be working in TNA than. might as well retire Ryder


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> *Watch Ryder lose the IC title immediately* :ti
> 
> Gonna watch for the crowd reaction and how they're going to handle it.


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti









Poor guy :mj2


----------



## Tommy-V

BOOOBS!


----------



## TwistedLogic

*"Because tonight, the road to KO Mania -spits on Renee- begins!"* :mark:


----------



## Mindy_Macready

Why does WWE keep pushing The boring Miz


----------



## Stylles

Are Charlotte's boobs getting bigger every night? What the?


----------



## SashaXFox

@EvaMaryse Maryse just returned .Our prayers anwsered.


----------



## safc-scotty

It's Bayley time, surely? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brandough

Charlotte got some tig ol bitties my lawd


----------



## SnapOrTap

Like what did that accomplish?

It's basically hot potato with the titles. Come on man. 

Sigh.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If someone took a shot every time we have heard that "my house" song the last 2 weeks alone: they would be in the cemetery. Jeez.


----------



## Roman Empire

Hopefully we'll be getting our Bayley soon! I'm excited to see if she shows up, I just got he "I'm a Hugger"shirt from the WWE Shop.


----------



## marshal99

Will Maryse stay around for Miz defence of the IC title from now on ? A Miz-Ryder feud would be good for both wrestlers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bayley next. :banderas DAT Ass......I mean PG.............ummmmmm........Ass.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mra22 said:


> Who seriously cares that Maryse returned <_<


Never cared about her as a wrestler, but she could be an awesome manager. The girl has charisma


----------



## Ham and Egger

Charlotte looking fine AF! kada


----------



## Mra22

This post WM RAW has sucked on so many levels


----------



## Hawkke

Well, that certainly happened. Well at least you can say Zack got his Wrestlemania moment..


----------



## Victor Chaos

Nice cleavage on Charlotte.


----------



## Zigberg

TwistedLogic said:


> What? The crowd is as good as ever, but the show fucking sucks and they have nothing to cheer for.


Are you deaf? They're absolutely fucking dead.

You're right though, it's because of the utter shit that's being served up to them. This is the least exciting and least gripping post-WM Raw in recent memory.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Flair looks like a porn baron.


----------



## Boss

SashaXFox said:


> Im marking out MARYSE IS BACK. My fav post AE diva before Sasha .


AE diva?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Was great to see Maryse, would love to see her back permanently. She looked fantastic.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck all of you who disagree...

But Charlotte is banging! :mark:


----------



## MM10

Been a meh show and only an hour left. In that hour we get a great main event and a terrible tag match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bigd5896 said:


> Miz is definitely going to be in the HOF one day.... Just think about that for a second.... Really think about about it....
> 
> He is a....
> 
> WWE Championship (1 time)
> WWE United States Championship (2 times)
> WWE Intercontinental Championship (5 times)
> WWE Tag Team Championship (4 times) – with John Morrison (1), Big Show (1), John Cena (1), and Damien Mizdow (1)
> World Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with John Morrison (1) and Big Show (1)
> Money in the Bank (Raw 2010)
> 
> Oh man what a world we live in


He'll have a Christian-like career.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Miz and Maryse vs Zack and Emma.*


----------



## Phaedra

So Maryse is back ... book the inter tag with Ryder and Emma now pls lol. Although i'd be fine with her just to come back and be his bitchy valet throwing matches for him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

NakNak said:


> C'mon guys, you knew Ryder was a transitional champion :lol


I would of liked 1 defense at least :crying: I swear the last two days have been a massive fuck you from Vince.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Stylles said:


> Are Charlotte's boobs getting bigger every night? What the?


Little known fact, Charlotte's breasts are directly proportionate to the length of her title reign.


----------



## Respect

UFO said:


> Nah mate, What did I tell you :kappa


This whole thing puzzles me. Why have Ryder win the title anyway? At least Miz has a Valet now that makes him seem more believable and she will be a good tool to get him illegitimate wins.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

My expectations have been raised. 

If they are not met I can't guarantee that I'll act like an adult about it.

KO for champ or fuck it all.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

the women's division still being trash but pretending it isn't because that's the cool thing to do


----------



## SnapOrTap

Please.

Take the belt off Reigns.

Put it on Owens and lets get those dogshit ratings out of the gutter. He might not be able to do it alone, but it's a start.


----------



## MM10

Boss said:


> SashaXFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im marking out MARYSE IS BACK. My fav post AE diva before Sasha .
> 
> 
> 
> AE diva?
Click to expand...

He said POST AE diva.


----------



## wkc_23

Man, the Miz is one lucky douche lol. Maryse is SEXY AF.


----------



## NakNak

Fissiks said:


> a transition to the Miz?


Miz is entertaining and KO with the IC title was more important because the value KO, not the IC Title. That's why the US title is on the shitter now, they valued that only when Cena had it (and Rusev, too)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So RAW tonight so far -- a couple of new faces, same old pile of steaming meadow muffins.


----------



## Phaedra

oh also, are we about to get bayley at this presentation ... or will we get the heat machine all red nothing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He'll have a Christian-like career.


I think he's won a title like 10 years in a row or something now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

bigd5896 said:


> Miz is definitely going to be in the HOF one day.... Just think about that for a second.... Really think about about it....
> 
> He is a....
> 
> WWE Championship (1 time)
> WWE United States Championship (2 times)
> WWE Intercontinental Championship (5 times)
> WWE Tag Team Championship (4 times) – with John Morrison (1), Big Show (1), John Cena (1), and Damien Mizdow (1)
> World Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with John Morrison (1) and Big Show (1)
> Money in the Bank (Raw 2010)
> 
> Oh man what a world we live in


The godfathers in the HOF FFS, think about that one. The miz is a legend compared to that jobber the godfather.


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Not sure why they chose Miz of all people. A lot of guys could have used it but whatever. Not like they book it to be important anyway.


They gave Ryder a Mania moment. 

Now why they chose Miz for the actual run? How about because he got AJ over on the mic, always gets a reaction, put over Zayn in his debut, never complains, never gets hurt, and can generate a reaction anywhere? It's overdue for him to have a run with the belt and if Maryse is there it's even more money since that's her actual husband and she will try to put him over and not upstage him like she did Dibiase.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I really wish they would get Ric away from Charlotte, like I mean she's a heel I get it she needs to cheat to win but can't she do the cheating herself and not Ric?


----------



## RyanRAW

Don't even really like Zack but this was stupid booking 101.

You hotshot the title onto Ryder years after he was relevant then not even give the guy a chance to throw it back on The Miz who has been pushed constantly for nearly a decade. Wasted what might be the last shot at anything Ryder will ever get, and robbed Sami Zayn of a Wrestlemania moment giving him a lost. 

On top of that another heel champion trying to force casuals hands into cheering Roman. Whats new from the last dozen of Miz's mid card title reigns? Maryse who has always actually sucked.


----------



## Tommy-V

Charlotte's side plates


----------



## bmp487

AngryConsumer said:


> Fuck all of you who disagree...
> 
> But Charlotte is banging! :mark:


I guess fuck me then.


----------



## Lothario

Honestly, Charlotte has grown on me. She's world better as a heel and is growing more comfortable. I think she'll be good as face down the line too, but she needed this heel run because after winning the belt, there was nothing left to root for with her. She was Ric's daughter and....yeah. They need to cut the cord with Ric completely though in order for her to truly connect. Hopefully that's what she does tonight for a little more heel heat.


----------



## kabillions

So which Womens Wrestler will return tonight then?


----------



## Martins

I don't really care about Miz much anymore, but I CERTAINLY don't care about Zack Ryder. Put that little shit back on Superstars forever.

Maryse tho :sodone


----------



## ElTerrible

bmp487 said:


> LOL Miz is gold. Fuck y'all.


And if they build a feud around the belt, maybe do a mixed tag Miz&Maryse vs. Ryders it keeps Ryder alive. >Although it is a bit weird that no Mania result so far has meant anything.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sawft comes out in Dudley match. Bailey out now vs Charolette. Cesaro challenges Lesnar. Jericho wins


----------



## TripleG

THE VAUDEVILLAINS!!!

Oh I'm marking....but they are going to bomb on the main roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

LOL them before Enzo.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

DAT MARYSE WINK


----------



## Y.2.J

The Vaudevillains debut before Enzo & Cass???

:ti


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Paige looks bored as shit.


----------



## Lok

VV on SmackDown?! Wooooowweeee!


----------



## NakNak

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I would of liked 1 defense at least :crying: I swear the last two days have been a massive fuck you from Vince.


That's why I'm watching tonight to be honest :lol I really doubt I will continue watching after this Raw for a while

Vaudevillains on Smackdown? WHAT? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

The Vaudvillains are getting called up? Okay.


----------



## wkc_23

Lita sure the hell gets better with age.


----------



## Mainboy

Here comes bayley


----------



## DoubtGin

lots of debuts


----------



## sbzero546

T0M said:


> Damn, Charlotte has got a rack.


HAHA unk


----------



## RapShepard

Zigberg said:


> Are you deaf? They're absolutely fucking dead.
> 
> You're right though, it's because of the utter shit that's being served up to them. This is the least exciting and least gripping post-WM Raw in recent memory.


Or they blew themselves out cheering the first 45 minutes sometimes for no reason


----------



## Tommy-V

All these debuts this week.


----------



## Shadowcran

The JBL dissing...ok, I'll join:

"May the bird of Paradise fly up his nose, nest in his skull and shit into his mouth"...Too severe? 

He IS playing the heel announcer though.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Lita is still hot as a jalapeno pepper.


----------



## bmp487

End well, this will not...


----------



## wwetna1

Vaudevillians get a call up? Now that's shocking as fuck. I would have bet money of BAMF over them but IU guess they would rather Alexa get a title run first


----------



## JamesCurtis24

NakNak said:


> C'mon guys, you knew Ryder was a transitional champion :lol


I wouldn't call him a transitional champ, that doesn't really make sense. You don't transition to Miz. It would make sense if somebody from NXT came up and won, but this just makes no sense at all. I don't get what portion of the fan base this pleases.

People who love Maryse I guess?

Still, fuck this company. Hopefully Ryder gets it back at Payback.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm so glad the vaudevillians are getting a call up! I'd thought they'd never get out of NXT!


----------



## almostfamous

Lita is a fucking smokeshow


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Lita would still get it. kada


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Cesaro challenges Lesnar.


:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Believe That

OMG Becky's face


----------



## Lothario

Eva should be champ tbh.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Corporate Lita pisses me off. Lick my arse instead.


----------



## Stylles

Becky looks pretty wrecked.


----------



## Roman Empire

Tommy-V said:


> Charlotte's side plates


Looking good!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The new Women's Championship is very nice.


----------



## coreysamson

SnapOrTap said:


> Like what did that accomplish?
> 
> It's basically hot potato with the titles. Come on man.
> 
> Sigh.


It has changed hands four times in less than four months. Reigns is 3x champ in less than six months. The tag titles seem to be the most prestigious at this point. New Day have redefined tag team wrestling in the WWE main roster.


----------



## DeeGirl

Divas division is still trash, sorry.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

A smackdown debut, yikes.


----------



## Roach13

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL them before Enzo.


It's so dumb


----------



## Blade Runner

Vaudevillains will go the Tyler Breeze route. I really can't see the gimmick going very far on the main roster


----------



## igotagun

didnt they do this shiit last night? lazy ass writing


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Lita looking better than every chick in that ring. 

Lana's alright, too :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Eva Marie can't wrestle but she can 100% come get this dick :banderas


----------



## Boss

I want to buttfuck Eva's tits with my ass.


----------



## the fox

it seems most of you only see the current moment not the whole picture 
clearly Ryder will get the title back but they want a feud between him and The Miz with both Maryse and Emma envolved
Ryder wasn't buried or bunished he is being inserted again in a storyline


----------



## christien62

before Enzo and cass I'm weak af wwe I love your booking I want mizes wife


----------



## EMGESP

Battle Royal for Women's WWE Championship?


----------



## Dargz

Ric Flair looks a tad excited.


----------



## DoubtGin

is Charlotte using Paige's pushup bra


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

As much as I love the Vaudevillains, I don't get them coming up and Enzo and Cass don't seem to be. 

This entire is gonna fucking blow if tis the way they're going.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Glad to see The Vaudevillains moving on up. Hopefully they don't get shafted because of being gimmick-heavy like The Ascension.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Haaaaay we want some Baaaaaylaaay
Haaaaay we want some Baaaaaylaaay
Haaaaay we want some Baaaaaylaaay
Haaaaay we want some Baaaaaylaaay*


----------



## MyaTheBee

Lothario said:


> Eva should be champ tbh.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Why does Ric Flair slap his own arms? Is there a reason, other than it just being a stupid trademark?


----------



## safc-scotty

Vaudevillians going to get that Ascension/ Tyler Breeze main roster booking. I'm not a massive fan to be honest, but they're definitely the sort of team who could have done with a few weeks of vignettes.


----------



## coreysamson

Don't even care about the title right now with that view of Natalya in all that leather...


----------



## T0M

I actually love Charlotte's theme...


----------



## finalnight

Eva Marie still wearing her Victoria's Secret outfit from last night.


----------



## Mikecala98

DoubtGin said:


> is Charlotte using Paige's pushup bra


She uses silicone.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I smell a clusterfuck coming. 

But damn I'd still do Lita.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Even Becky with her face messed up still looks 10X better looking than Charlotte does.


----------



## NakNak

Where's Cesaro? 
And it seems like Cena's return last night was a one off, oh well...
Where's Ambrose? Lesnar?

Charlotte's coronation...I think Bayley will appear here (maybe)


----------



## RapShepard

Who's wife did Enzo and Cass fuck? NXT never made them champs and every Tag Team but them gets called up, damn that's rough


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, becky got fucked up. Dat eye tho.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

DeeGuy said:


> Divas division is still trash, sorry.


no lies detected


----------



## Stormbringer

Rudy Charles!

Piss break part 2


----------



## Mike Smalling

If Maryse is back, then I'm all for the Miz holding the IC title.

I love Maryse, such a hot chick.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> This is just terrible.... whats wrong with the wwe writers. Fuck you Dunn!!!!


:ha
Dunn has nothing to do with the writing


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn looks like Bex got a shiner


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Crowd please I know you're excited but come on.


----------



## TJC93

I'd do anything for Asuka to interrupt this


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Becky looks badass as fuck.


----------



## Mainboy

Cole "Bayley's not here"

thanks alot you useless prick. Get this guy off tv.


----------



## Joseph92

I wonder why they made the new belt look exactly like the men's belt (except for the color)?


----------



## Believe That

Are they doing Bailey chants?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Goddamn, Becky's got a hell of a shiner. D:

:lel at the HEEEYYY! WE SOME BAAAYYYLEEEYYY! chants.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Lita sucks on the mic, but Charlotte is worse.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Becky's eye :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bayley so over


----------



## Gutwrench

Go away Ric; you're time has been up for years......


----------



## Redzero

The fuck are they chanting.


----------



## birthday_massacre

If Sasha was doing this promo, the crowd wouldn't be shitting on her like they are Charlotte


----------



## Break it Down

LMFAO


----------



## Lok

Shitting on this segment :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowd shitting on this segment :ti


----------



## Lothario

Poor Becks is legit crying. Fans have got to learn when to turn it off. Jesus Chris


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Crowd being douches right now


----------



## wwetna1

they are jackasses


----------



## elo

Cole burying the crowd. no Bayley tonight.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Where's Baelay


----------



## Zigberg

Crowd bored to shit.


----------



## all in all...

this is fucking brutal


----------



## sbzero546

HAHA


----------



## finalnight

What the fuck is wrong with this crowd...


----------



## Crewz

Charlotte is amazing.. Thank God she won last night and became the new Woman's Champion.


----------



## FightOwensFight

That's your Woman's champion folks that no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Props to some of the Divas for acknowledging the crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark

*:hglol having a heel make this promo*


----------



## Stinger Fan

Mainboy said:


> Cole "Bayley's not here"
> 
> thanks alot you useless prick. Get this guy off tv.


I thought he said "Naomi's not here" but...shes in the ring so I guess not


----------



## deathslayer

Why do they have a heel cutting a face promo...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

coreysamson said:


> It has changed hands four times in less than four months. Reigns is 3x champ in less than six months. The tag titles seem to be the most prestigious at this point. New Day have redefined tag team wrestling in the WWE main roster.


Length of the reigns isn't what makes it prestigious, the story and the wrestler holding it does. New day are great so they make the titles seem great. Owens was great so the IC felt great. Reigns is shit, so the wwe means nothing right now. Charlotte is the champ so it shows it has to be a dude to be women's champ. Miz is champ, and he's the most meh guy out there.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Crowd is so lame


----------



## MANIC_

Lmao this crowd


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. She is showing how much experience she doesn't have.. Crowd is rattling her big time


----------



## Y.2.J

Those Eva Marie thighs....my goodness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Charlotte giving a face promo?

:drake1


----------



## MasterGoGo

what are they chanting?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Redzero said:


> The fuck are they chanting.


This is wrestling


----------



## Shadowcran

Dammit, I pissed 5 minutes before this crap. I should have scheduled my bladder better.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mainboy said:


> Cole "Bayley's not here"
> 
> thanks alot you useless prick. Get this guy off tv.


:cole


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The crowd are being douchy and rude, JBL is right for once. Give the Bayley chants a rest for a minute.


----------



## Mra22

Lmbo :lol


----------



## hou713

kill the segment damn


----------



## DoubtGin

Charlotte has no control over this.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ain't this bitch supposed to be heel? Wow talk about fastest heel turn to face turn ever.


----------



## gamegenie

Does this mean we won't get to hear "YEAH! I'M BACK! BACK! BACK! ALL TOP OF THE WORLD!" lame Divas theme. 


So now that the Divas division is gone can those PG Cheerleader cheers go away too.


----------



## Believe That

Flair needs to get the fuck out the ring RIGHT NOW creepy bastard


----------



## xDD

finalnight said:


> What the fuck is wrong with this crowd...


boring.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Ok this crowd is trying abit too hard now.


----------



## dclikewah

I'm glad now that I couldn't find a good deal on stubhub for this Raw. Hate this damn crowd, more concerned with getting their chants in than paying attention to the damn show.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Hopefully she turns on Drunk Flair soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Why is that something someone would be proud of even if you're a heel? Thanks dad for helping me get the title. Come on.


----------



## sbzero546

Idk some people like it


----------



## MyaTheBee

Becky got pimped by Vince last night? Dat shiner..


----------



## Naka Moora

birthday_massacre said:


> This is wrestling


Nope, they were chanting "Womens Wrestling"


----------



## Roman Empire

Please Bayley!


----------



## Zigberg

Fuck me this is just horrendous to watch.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Wow, this is a train wreck


----------



## T0M

Rick looks like he's finally lost it.


----------



## Chad Allen

Idgaf what anyone says Alicia fox is sexy.


----------



## Mra22

Becky looks ticked :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Crowd should shit on it. She's a heel.


----------



## MM10

Becky somehow even hotter with that bruise.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky's face tho... battle scars.


----------



## shutupchico

fuck off charlotte. give the mic to eva.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Why does Charlotte always sound like she's being sarcastic?


----------



## TJC93

Of all the things tonight, this is what they choose to shit on?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Charlotte sounds like she's taking promo lessons from Stephanie. 

Damn this sucks.


----------



## TripleG

"I didn't BANK on you leaving"" 

Ha! I see what she did there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hope this segment is going somewhere because it's falling flat fast.


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS!!!!*


----------



## Abisial

Jesus christ, Charolette's voice is FUCKING ANNOYING.

Those WOOs were fucking death


----------



## DeeGirl

Natalya mic time? :shocked:


----------



## hou713

Charlotte really doesn't know how to handle promos


----------



## Boss

Natalya, beat this bitch down.


----------



## wwetna1

No one gives a fuck out of NAtalya


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This is awful.


----------



## 20083

Ooooffff


----------



## Tommy-V

oooooh, Nattie has the mic now.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Projecting the Bayley debut so hard. And she'll be all the more over thanks to Charlol cutting one of the worst promos of all time.


----------



## T0M

Charlotte's face :lmao


----------



## B. [R]

Lmao Charlotte's face at Nattie grabbing a mic.


----------



## fifty_

Really wanna take this segment and the women's division seriously but seeing Lana, Eva Marie and summer there ruins it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why is Nattie in a BDSM outfit.


----------



## Believe That

Oh fuck off NATTIE 

God WWE really picking the cringe worthies tonight first Y2J now this Bitch


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MM10 said:


> Becky somehow even hotter with that bruise.


Oh yeah. Still would. It's true! It's damn true!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

This isn't a damn broadway performance or an injury announcement/retirement people there is no need for decorum here. Crowd ain't even being that bad it isn't like we are getting "make a sandwich" chants. Chill


----------



## Redzero

THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH NATALYA INSTEAD OF BAYLEY.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Just give us BAY-LEAF.

PLEASE.

FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Nattie, you know this won't go anywhere.


----------



## TripleG

Look the real Flair/Hart comparison is between David Flair and Teddy Hart. 

Who was shittier?!


----------



## MyaTheBee

Abisial said:


> Jesus christ, Charolette's voice is FUCKING ANNOYING.
> 
> Those WOOs were fucking death


Steph VS Charolette for the screeching bitch off. 

Mark it for next mania.


----------



## 20083

GENETICS ON THE POOL MATCH!


----------



## DoubtGin

Natalya is always so over.


----------



## Respect

Hart family > Flair family.


----------



## SpeedStick

Flair/Hart feud


----------



## TJC93

Fuck off Natalya


----------



## Y.2.J

A Bayley debut would've been huge there


----------



## bigd5896




----------



## Lothario

I was hoping they would get that the first portion of her promo was legit and wouldn't chant. It's a time to antagonizing and it's a time to shut the hell up. Flair performed well and she deserved that much, whether or not you wanted her to be the one walking away with the win or not. The lack of social awareness makes them look silly and in turn makes guys like Roman getting grilled by them look sympathetic. Turn it off sometimes.


----------



## Roach13

Clueless company is Clueless


----------



## Headliner

Charlotte drowned out there pretty bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Natty :lmao

Another boring disaster.


----------



## wkc_23

Guess no Bayley debut fpalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What hte fuck was charlotte doing just then. SHe's getting put in the sharpshooter and it looks like shes on a rollercoaster.


----------



## NakNak

Natalya-Charlotte feud...
whatever, it's solid, but not that interesting to me tbh


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This damn company don't know anything. Bayley's pop would have exploded the arena.


----------



## Zigberg

Ha, idiots in the crowd thought Bret was about to come out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Charlotte taking a fat shit on the Hart family! :lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Thank you guys! Giving Nattie more time. Good even if they didn't bring in Bayley.


----------



## hou713

If you're wondering why the crowd is shitting on the segment, it's because Charlotte is terrible at promos, possibly the worst on the roster


----------



## ZachS22

Low key thought that was Bret Hart coming out


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

But hey, wouldn't mind seeing Nattie get a bit of a push here.


----------



## christien62

wwe does not give a fuck anymore they will put natalyia and not sasha lmao


----------



## WrestlingFan1123

Why did I suddenly think Bret hart was gonna come out and beat up flair just now I have no idea


----------



## SnapOrTap

Wow.

No Bayleaf.

What a let down.


----------



## magictrevor

Crowd would have went mental if bayley came out there. Strange moves from wwe tonight.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*That belt would look awesome on Nattie. But fuck now what about Becky and Sasha?*


----------



## Continuum

bigd5896 said:


>


LOOKS LIKE A DUDE


----------



## Victor Chaos

Charlotte should never have a microphone in her hands.


----------



## Mainboy

Charlotte and Natalya in a battle of the embarrassing drunken fathers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This RAW...:jay


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

that shit was pure cringe


----------



## wwetna1

Now you see why Miz and Jericho talked for AJ


----------



## Natsuke

No Bayley


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I'm not interested in Natayla though.


----------



## manchesterdud

The moment was there the crowd wanted baylee but.......Vince don't listen


----------



## MM10

Great promo by Styles.


----------



## 20083

:lmao AJ


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So no Bayley. I swear if they don't give us Enzo and Cass or heck even Kurt Angle. :cuss:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ambrose hasn't even been on Raw.

:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

To be fair to Charlotte, in some segments of that promo she sounded good but she definitely didn't know how to handle the crowd that would/could hijack the segment. As others have said here, she really showed her inexperience but I feel she's gotten better with promos its just that not everyone can handle a crowd like this these days


----------



## NakNak

I gotta be honest: AJ Styles now feels like...he doesn't fit in WWE at all. He belongs here, but his aura has been...neutered, to say the least.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Now Bayley losing to Asuka was fucking stupid, she should of held onto the belt if she was not moving up to the main roster.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

Those bayley chants brought a tear to my eye


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

No problem with the crowd there whatsoever. They even supported the whole division with one of the chants.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Are they just going to drop the Sasha-Becky-Charlotte feud like they did at fastlane?


----------



## T0M

Do you think Ric has had sex with Charlotte yet?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Usos and Dudleys neither of them I care to see.*


----------



## steeeee

I think they're chanting "heyyyyy we want some Nattie!" :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

THIS SHOW IS TRASH. LITERALLY NOTHING OF VALUE HAS HAPPENED

there's still a phuckin hour left


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Look something good needs to happen on this show.


----------



## RapShepard

"And that era is phenomenal" was cringeworthy but the little wink wink I know made it work decent promo


----------



## 20083

I, for one, would be totally into a Charlotte/Nattie match. :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

Dear lord this Raw is boring. Where's the surprise debuts? Heel/face turns? Anything?


----------



## SnapOrTap

So guys.

They could have had Charlotte feud with:

1) Becky
2) Sasha
3) Bayley

But they chose Nattie.

I don't even.


----------



## almostfamous

NakNak said:


> I gotta be honest: AJ Styles now feels like...he doesn't fit in WWE at all. He belongs here, but his aura has been...neutered, to say the least.


It's really, really not his fault. WWE can take the heat out of anything.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Not debuting Bayley and Enzo with this crowd. So dumb. Can't wait to see them debut to crickets in bumfuckville.


----------



## SiON

Lol it seems like all the NXT call ups this year is a ploy for Vince to say "see these amateurs won't work on the main roster"


----------



## Blade Runner

To the people disappointed about no Bayley -- look at it this way: She doesn't even want to be called up to the main roster

:draper2


----------



## magictrevor

I thought avoid this crappy tag match by not watching the pre show last night. Can't raw have a pre show so I can avoid this crap.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Tables match per Shane even though was announced this afternoon


----------



## marshal99

christien62 said:


> wwe does not give a fuck anymore they will put natalyia and not sasha lmao


Nattie deserves her shot. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Believe That

Charlotte crumbled with those chants


----------



## finalnight

MyaTheBee said:


> Becky got pimped by Vince last night? Dat shiner..


Given the outfit she was wearing last night, I'd say Stephanie is the more likely culprit...giggity


----------



## TripleG

So...I saw Cartoon Ric Flair humping a rock. 

Kinda wanna watch that show now.


----------



## Phaedra

I wonder if the Bullet Club is going to get the win for AJ?

but hell, I need enzo on my tv tonight or i'm writing a heavily worded complaint lol.


----------



## Stinger Fan

NakNak said:


> I gotta be honest: AJ Styles now feels like...he doesn't fit in WWE at all. He belongs here, but his aura has been...neutered, to say the least.


Losing can do that to you


----------



## planetarydeadlock

Miz has a habit of ruining popular wrestlers' pushes- remember 2010 when Barrett's Nexus were HOT and he was heading for the WWE title but they nixed it to push Miz instead as champ..


----------



## wwetna1

Respect said:


> Hart family > Flair family.


Ric is superior to all the men, Charlotte to all the females. At his worse in WCW David still had more charisma than watch paint dry DHS


----------



## Boss

Mainboy said:


> Charlotte and Natalya in a battle of the embarrassing drunken fathers.


Except Bret isn't a drunk nor is he her father.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Dudley's win and then Enzo and Cass debut calling it now.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Soooooooooo, they used the 10:00 PM time slot on the women's title. I guess that means there's no surprises planned for today.

I mean I guess they could still do Bullet Club in the main event or Enzo/Cass in the Dudley/Uso match, but seriously, this show has been fucking terrible. That was the worst Mania in years, and I thought they'd redeem themselves on the night after, but this is also the worst post-Mania RAW since Lesnar's return (which is pretty much as far back as I've been watching since I came back).


----------



## Ham and Egger

Continuum said:


> LOOKS LIKE A DUDE


But that ass doesn't look like a dudes tho!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I don't think God couldn't even truly fix this show if he had 3 hours of control.


----------



## Continuum

T0M said:


> Do you think Ric has had sex with Charlotte yet?


:sk:sk


----------



## 20083

HEEEEYYYYYY We want some Roman? :vince2


----------



## Redzero

"Guess they want washed up Jericho vs Reigns" :vince2


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

I'm good with Bayley not debuting yet. Save her call up for a Sasha feud


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

wwetna1 said:


> Now you see why Miz and Jericho talked for AJ


Hey. By AJ standards that was pretty good. He usually develops aphasia.


----------



## Ledg

magictrevor said:


> I thought avoid this crappy tag match by not watching the pre show last night. Can't raw have a pre show so I can avoid this crap.




They have but unfortunately there are no shit matches like this one on them.


----------



## RapShepard

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> THIS SHOW IS TRASH. LITERALLY NOTHING OF VALUE HAS HAPPENED
> 
> there's still a phuckin hour left


Turn the channel weirdo 2 hours in and you're still watching a trash show how does that make sense


----------



## wwetna1

Is that MEthod Man?


----------



## Y.2.J

Shane has to come out and do something, right?

Would be a weird one night take over. Nothing overly special is happening.

I still think its a solid episode but...


----------



## [email protected]

Good raw. Some really good things, some not so good things, but feels like a bit of a reboot which is sorely needed.


----------



## Respect

If they make Natalya the Womens champ i'll be happy because she deserves it. Hope this is a match for the next PPV.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Smark crowd wants Bullet Club and Bayley.

Not Apollo and Smiling Belly debuts.


----------



## Roach13

TheLooseCanon said:


> This damn company don't know anything. Bayley's pop would have exploded the arena.


They have declared war and they will fuck with anyone who the fans like.


----------



## Marcos 25063

This RAW has been great, is just missing some Cena. . .


----------



## ElTerrible

Some you guys are just stupid. What should her reaction have been to the fans praising women´s wrestling? She let the fans pay respect, which the three girls deserved for last night and which elevated the whole division. Then she went back to heel mode and put herself over. She handled that perfectly fine. And damn Becky looks even hotter with her battle scars.


----------



## SnapOrTap

What a shit Raw.

We could've had:

1) Bullet Club
2) Bayley

But instead we get Ryblack and Nattie vs Charlotte.

Sigh.


----------



## NakNak

This RAW has been mediocre tbh. I doubt I will watch Raw for quite some time...


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Boss said:


> Except Bret isn't a drunk nor is he her father.


I'm pretty sure they were talking about Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart


----------



## steeeee

Think they're chanting "heyyyy we want some Nattie!" :vince5


----------



## Y.2.J

Midnight Rocker said:


> HEEEEYYYYYY We want some Roman? :vince2


I literally lol'd lol.

That was good. :grin2:


----------



## Phaedra

I know we are all sad we didn't get any Bayley, but look at it this way, WWE finally realised they had fucking Nattie Hart backstage sitting in catering filming total divas of all things.


----------



## Respect

This next match is a pee break for me. Dudleys vs Usos again!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## ArcticArsenal

It's been such a poor post mania show, nothing has gone right and it's killed a hot crowd for most of it. Aside from Wyatts turning face, has anything big happened tonight at all.


----------



## kabillions

Pretty sure Bayley has said she's there to stay in NXT. And that they're wanting Balor to stay at NXT for longer too?

Anyway... Usos vs Dudleyz? This matchup is S A W F T SAAAAAAAWWWFT


----------



## Continuum

Marcos 25063 said:


> This RAW has been great, is just missing some Cena. . .


Cena...reigns...whats the difference


----------



## sbzero546

SnapOrTap said:


> So guys.
> 
> They could have had Charlotte feud with:
> 
> 1) Becky
> 2) Sasha
> 3) Bayley
> 
> But they chose Nattie.
> 
> I don't even.


Hehe already seen what happened at Roadblock


----------



## FightOwensFight

T0M said:


> Do you think Ric has had sex with Charlotte yet?


Flair's gay WTF!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Boss said:


> Except Bret isn't a drunk nor is he her father.


He was talking about the Anvil.


----------



## RapShepard

The matadores are Puerto Rican again


----------



## Newlock

The show hasnt been this good in awhile.


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Colons!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

I have to agree with @NakNak Styles doesn't feel like a WWE guy, He was better in new japan


----------



## wkc_23

They got repackaged again :lol :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hey everybody, Epico & Primo are still employed.


----------



## Tommy-V

Oh, they're not Mexican anymore.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They still trying to use the Colons?


----------



## Rated R™

Carlito's sisters are coming!!!


----------



## T0M

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Hawkke

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Mister Sinister

My initial thought of the women segment with the women's title was, "It took long enough," and then a minority in the crowd tried to shut the segment down with sexism. It was bald and clear woman-hating. 

Thank god the majority overwhelmed the lowest of wrestling fans and began a counter chant for "women's wrestling." To those that tried to troll the women's division-










For once, the lowest rats in the building were in the audience and not in the Gorilla position.


----------



## finalnight

Thank god, they killed the Matador gimmick!


----------



## wwetna1

Damn Primo really looks like Carlito now that he has aged


----------



## DeeGirl

Repackaged again? :lmao


----------



## Lok

What......was that? :lol Repackage again?


----------



## MM10

Calling it now, Bullet Club win it for Styles tonight.


----------



## Gabbos1

I will be ok with no Bailey if something big happen in the main event . 

But it will be jericho win /end


----------



## hou713

TwistedLogic said:


> Soooooooooo, they used the 10:00 PM time slot on the women's title. I guess that means there's no surprises planned for today.
> 
> I mean I guess they could still do Bullet Club in the main event or Enzo/Cass in the Dudley/Uso match, but seriously, this show has been fucking terrible. That was the worst Mania in years, and I thought they'd redeem themselves on the night after, but this is also the worst post-Mania RAW since Lesnar's return (which is pretty much as far back as I've been watching since I came back).


Bullet Club's not debuting, but Enzo/Cass are


----------



## marshal99

`Time for Joe to debut as the Uso's new "brother from another mother".


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Usos Entrance = Mute


----------



## MyaTheBee

Repackaged again.....


----------



## The_It_Factor

So glad that I can go back to not watching Raw next week


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ham and Egger said:


> They still trying to use the Colons?


at least they are not mexican anymore


----------



## sbzero546

There is your surprise damn it!! Los Matedores


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

Continuum said:


> LOOKS LIKE A DUDE


Those legs tho.


----------



## Y.2.J

Enzo & Cass debut here?

Plzzzzzz


----------



## Y2-Jerk

inb4 the crowd chants nothing but "How you doing" during this match


----------



## TwistedLogic

I've begged for a gimmick change for Primo and Epico for ages. It's finally here. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Usos need that Roman heat from the crowd too.


----------



## 20083

Greetings back to PR!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

USSSSS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH fuck off already you queers


----------



## Roxinius

Continuum said:


> Cena...reigns...whats the difference


One has talent and can somewhat cut a decent promo the other has long hair


----------



## safc-scotty

Hahaha, that falcon arrow guy getting everything right. Primo/Epico repackaging, vignette was weird.


----------



## Dargz

While the show hasn't had any big moments yet the in ring action hasn't been to bad & I imagine the 4 way will be epic.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Guys would you rather have

1) Genital Herpes

or 

2) Watch the USOS for the rest of your life.

You can only choose one. And remember, Genital herpes can be treated.


----------



## animus

That chant was turrble


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So reboot 725 for the Colon boys.










Rip, Los Matadores.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist

Shanes Raw looks exactly like all the previous Raws


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Primo and Epico being repackaged for like the 4th time. :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Was that "Uce!" "NO!!!"? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Continuum said:


> Cena...reigns...whats the difference


Height and hair style.


----------



## Y.2.J

I thought the Dudleyz were over using tables?

Dafuq.


----------



## Marcos 25063

New gimmick :mark:


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

Fuck the Usos!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

ShowStopper said:


> Natty :lmao
> 
> Another boring disaster.


Once they saw the shape Shawn is in: WWE shoulda threw enough figures at HBK, told 'em "you only gotta show up Raws and ppv", they could get him off that ranch to salvage some of this product and help roll the ball on the potential there. Guy had a tremendous send-off but there has to be a price eh?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

SnapOrTap said:


> What a shit Raw.
> 
> We could've had:
> 
> 1) Bullet Club
> 2) Bayley
> 
> But instead we get Ryblack and Nattie vs Charlotte.
> 
> Sigh.


I honestly could not give two fucks for The Bullet club, Bayley or any more jobbers from Nxt. Far to many of them stinking out this show as it is


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That's what they're doing with primo and epico? Turning them into Puerto Rican 70's sitcom lotharios?

Is Torito their Tattoo? 'Ze plane...Ze plane!'


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717173494673330177


----------



## Shadowcran

Anyone else love all this change we've seen?.......It's the same old shit!


----------



## dclikewah

Boss said:


> Except Bret isn't a drunk nor is he her father.


Or that post could have been talking about her dad Jim Neidhart....


----------



## FightOwensFight

Enzo and Cass debut or this company can fuck off until Summerslam


----------



## DGenerationMC

What the fuck, tags in a Tables Match?


----------



## T0M

So blatantly muted the mics there. You telling me Usos came out to crickets? No, they got booed to fuck.


----------



## hou713

FalconArrow has been right about everything, no Bullet Club tonight people


----------



## Tony220jdm

Such a boring Raw so far!


----------



## Lothario

Jesus at Bubbas hairline. Looks like a shaolin monk. It's time to let it go dude


----------



## sbzero546

Usos are a JOKE


----------



## Just Justin

Hopefully AJ wins and Reigns comes out to congratulate him then Triple H shows up, nods and Reigns turns heel on AJ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Primo and Epico got rid of the BS gimmick. They need Carlito though.*


----------



## Respect

I think Primo and Epico are really talented. I don't know why they have never caught a niche. Especially with the boring Usos carving out such a good career with this stale "We're related to The Rock and Rikishi" gimmick. Carlito should come back and make a Stable with them.


----------



## ElTerrible

no problem with colons greeting from pr, as long as they stay there.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

[email protected] said:


> Good raw. Some really good things, some not so good things, but feels like a bit of a reboot which is sorely needed.


Reboot for more crappiness.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Continuum said:


> Cena...reigns...whats the difference


Cena has talent and Roman doesn't.


----------



## Shadowcran

> Originally Posted by Continuum View Post
> Cena...reigns...whats the difference


One sucks and blows, the other blows and sucks. Big difference!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can this match go 5 mins, pls???


----------



## Rookie of the Year

safc-scotty said:


> Hahaha, that falcon arrow guy getting everything right. Primo/Epico repackaging, vignette was weird.


All the flower smelling, I can only hope that means Peyton Royce getting called up to be their valet. kada


----------



## safc-scotty

To be fair, Primo and Epico seemed like pretty cool guys on Jericho's podcast. They're also great hands in the ring, shouldn't be at the top of the tag division but can give pretty solid matches and make other teams look good.


----------



## Ichigo87

Headliner said:


> Welp I called it. Knew that geek Ryder would have a one day reign.


I like how were calling talents victimized by Vinces idiotic booking "geeks". Defeats the whole purpose of complaining when our favorites get screwed.


----------



## dougfisher_05

Just turned raw back on and the crowd is awfully quiet. Lol not even the post mania crowd can bring it for the third hour.


----------



## SpeedStick

How is this Falcon Arrow guy getting all this infor?


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Go back to WWC Primo and Epico


----------



## Martins

I just now noticed that everyone in this match is wearing shirts.


----------



## Marrakesh

That Falconarrow guy is legit. Said Ryder was losing the title, the main event was a fatal four way and said that epico and primo were getting repackaged. 

I've just opened this thread. Bit of an underwhelming post Mania Raw this though, eh?


----------



## Redzero

"Guess they want to see the cousins" :vince2


----------



## 20083

Any strategies Mr. Wrestling God?

NOPE! :jbl


----------



## finalnight

SnapOrTap said:


> Guys would you rather have
> 
> 1) Genital Herpes
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Watch the USOS for the rest of your life.
> 
> You can only choose one. And remember, Genital herpes can be treated.


Da fuck you talking about? Genital Herpes can't be treated. I feel bad for your partners, lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bubba should turn heel here.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

SnapOrTap said:


> Guys would you rather have
> 
> 1) Genital Herpes
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Watch the USOS for the rest of your life.
> 
> You can only choose one. And remember, Genital herpes can be treated.


USOs. Even if herpes can be treated, some girls may not want to put out the secks if they know one had herpes (and it's been treated). USOs won't wreck my sex life, but herpes will.


----------



## Continuum

The G.O.A.T said:


> Cena has talent and Roman doesn't.


now he has talent???


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

I feel wwe hasnt set the reset button because this show is still bland and uninspiring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Continuum said:


> Cena...reigns...whats the difference


Love to boo Cena.

Want Roman to :Out


----------



## T0M

FLYING USO MAGGLE


----------



## Lothario

Well that was awkward :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Holy shit you know your product is bad if you manage to kill off *THIS* crowd.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Give Bubba a title run please....


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Those guys can barely clear the fucking ropes. They suck. FIRE THEM... FROM A CANNON... INTO FUCKING SPACE


----------



## wkc_23

Bubba Ray"WHAT YA THINK OF THAT??"

Crowd: HOW YOU DOIN?!

:lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

hou713 said:


> If you're wondering why the crowd is shitting on the segment, it's because Charlotte is terrible at promos, possibly the worst on the roster


Yep. 

I will never get why Vince and company likes putting the mic in the hands of people who outright suck at promos. (Roman Reigns, Sheamus, Charlotte, etc.)


----------



## BuzzKillington

I have a feeling the Primo/Epico repackaging is one of Shane's ideas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Most boring post Mania Raw in the modern era.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Emma was a better choice than Natty, Natty is passed it she was great 3 years ago. Emma was a better filler feud for now than Natty, this company is stupid no wonder people don't watch Raw every week.


----------



## finalnight

Martins said:


> I just now noticed that everyone in this match is wearing shirts.


I feel like that is something Stewie from Family Guy would say...


----------



## LegendKilla15

I'm honestly done with the WWE until either KO wins the Title or when Rollins returns . This shit is pathetic .


----------



## Redzero

They literaly killed the crowd with tonight show.
Vince you old bastard.


----------



## King Gazza

This RAW has been terrible since The New Day/LoN match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Primo and Epico coming back just in time to give The Ascension a break by putting over The New Day, Team SAWFT, The Vaudevillains and any other actually entertaining teams. :lol



birthday_massacre said:


> Bubba should turn heel here.


A heel turning heel? :drake1


----------



## deadstar1988

Fucking Jesus 

Why are the Usos even employed?

Utter shit raw so far 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra

I'm starting to feel really fucking tired now  it takes a lot to stay up to this time in the morning and so far it's been okay but this match has just made me feel like my life is ending slowly and painfully.


----------



## Boss

dclikewah said:


> Or that post could have been talking about her dad Jim Neidhart....





TheGeneticFreak said:


> He was talking about the Anvil.





JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were talking about Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart


Yeah, realized that after posting. Apologies. I lose.


----------



## T0M

SpeedStick said:


> How is this Falcon Arrow guy getting all this infor?


Honestly wouldn't surprise me if it was somebody pretty high up who is just tired of this bullshit so decided to leak stuff for a laugh.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

Vince lied this show has been boring.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Phaedra said:


> I wonder if the Bullet Club is going to get the win for AJ?
> 
> but hell, I need enzo on my tv tonight or i'm writing a heavily worded complaint lol.


More likely they would cost him the match.


----------



## 20083

Dominos car = future bah gawd :jr


----------



## Martins

finalnight said:


> I feel like that is something Stewie from Family Guy would say...


That's exactly what I thought as I was writing it. Weird.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The crowd is like :lenny2


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717175667733835776
Sasha so nasty.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

T0M said:


> Honestly wouldn't surprise me if it was somebody pretty high up who is just tired of this bullshit so decided to leak stuff for a laugh.


Would be hilarious if it was Triple H.


----------



## DGenerationMC

T0M said:


> Honestly wouldn't surprise me if it was somebody pretty high up who is just tired of this bullshit so decided to leak stuff for a laugh.


IT WAS ME ALONG! :vince2


----------



## steeeee

The Usos are the equivalent of getting a pack of crisps to go with your lunch, only to choose a pack of Walkers Ready Salted. So so bland! (N)


----------



## GCA-FF

Post-WM Raws since WM28 have had huge moments/debuts...and then there's this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FightOwensFight said:


> Emma was a better choice than Natty, Natty is passed it she was great 3 years ago. Emma was a better filler feud for now than Natty, this company is stupid no wonder people don't watch Raw every week.


Natty deserves this shot. 

Charlotte/Natayla writes itself.

Charlotte - arrogant heel, family legacy, talented, young, fast success

Natalya - gracious face, family legacy, talented, veteran, haven't gotten her shot yet

What... you don't like great storytelling in wrestling? 

:sk

P.S., Emma is young and has time... Natty's time is now, she's paid her dues time and time and TIME again!


----------



## all in all...

bubba climbing on the table...lol


----------



## FightOwensFight

Nakamura chants awesome


----------



## bigd5896

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> Vince lied this show has been boring.


Well Shane is in control


----------



## Lok

Get the table! :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

I sometimes do wonder if WWE realise what time it is in Europe and what time a lot of their fans stay up till. It's worth it when it's good but when they roll out this it's an endurance test. Also they've not had any Ambrose which I must admit to find disappointing.

this crowd is shitting on this fucking match. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA, COLE YOU CUNT, THEY ARE CHANTING FOR A FUCKING STAR YOU CUNT.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

.... yeah they're chanting get the tables.


----------



## Abisial

Cole: "The crowd chanting get the tables here"


LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BULLETCLUB4LYFE90 said:


> Vince lied this show has been boring.


If the RAW after WM this garbage..........this year gonna be shit. 

SAVE_Us_SETH


----------



## Oneiros

Finally some Takeover related chants :banderas

LOL at Cole saying the crowd is chanting get the tables when they are chanting Gable :lmao


----------



## Mister Sinister

Everyone should have known the program would lead to Nat Hart-- did you see that sparkly shit she was wearing.


----------



## Tommy-V

Cole just did a Lawler.


----------



## TwistedLogic

The crowd wants Jordan and Tables :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Primo and Epico coming back just in time to give The Ascension a break by putting over The New Day, Team SAWFT, The Vaudevillains and any other actually entertaining teams. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> A heel turning heel? :drake1


On Devon, not heel LOL. Brain fart, he should go solo as Bully Ray.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717175667733835776
> Sasha so nasty.


:curry2


----------



## Mra22

Wow Shane is in control and nothing has changed :lol


----------



## RapShepard

So what was wrong with this show to the ones not into it


----------



## Galcyon

Was that Jason Jordan/Chad Gable chants I heard?


----------



## Lothario

These spots are blatantly choreographed. Terrible.


----------



## Believe That

So Vince gives Shane a bullshit night in charge and basically has him do nothing just to lessen the blow of bringing HHH/Steph back tonight LMFAO


----------



## virus21

You know when Raw is bad when even snark in this thread is non-existent


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Primo and Epico reborn, Vaudes debuting, hopefully Enzo and Cass next = New Day won't have to carry the tag division alone anymore.*


----------



## 20083

What is with the Uso hate, man. These guys are great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Fuck you Cole. Chanting for Tables? Clearly a Jordan Gable chant


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What a botchy finish.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This Raw announce team has to be the most boring lamest announce team they have ever had.


----------



## TD_DDT

Bubba is awesome.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Come on Enzo and Cass this is your moment.


----------



## TwistedLogic

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717175667733835776
> Sasha so nasty.


I'm hard.


----------



## T0M

Ref botch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That botch.

:lmao

WWE is LOST.


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao Bubba is a quality heel


----------



## pipsythegypsy

This crowd is so British - what with the football style chants


----------



## Mr. G

What a sad show....


----------



## Stormbringer

Premature as fuck!


----------



## Headliner

Bubba :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao :lmao Bubba


----------



## SpeedStick

Early belt


----------



## The_It_Factor

For goodness' sake


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dudley's get another title shot???


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No Enzo. No Bayley.

Just Tall and muscled bland fuckers.

:heston


----------



## DoubtGin

This RAW, when compared to your average ones throughout the year, was pretty ok, I'd say. Lots of good stuff.

But it's way too eventless for a post-Mania RAW.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That table/bell fuck up.


----------



## Tommy-V

No Enzo and Cass


----------



## Believe That

LMAO I hate Vince


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

That's right JBL, fire somebody. I vote for firing JBL.


----------



## wkc_23

Bubba ray giving Lillian an ear full :lol


----------



## FightOwensFight

What that's I'm done no Enzo and Cass fuck off and die WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sami looks like a hack writer working on a screenplay in a coffee shop with that fucking hat.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Oh you didn't--- I mean, HOW YOU DOIN'?!*

I mean wut? No debut? Nothing?


----------



## sbzero546

Announce team has always been trash


----------



## MyaTheBee

Shane in charge and nothing different..


----------



## The_It_Factor

Oh, hey look, it's the guy that served me at my local coffee shop this morning


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Cena to replace Zayn?


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol Sami Zayn is so generic. :lmao


----------



## Lok

Sooo Sami really hurt again?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So Sami is legit injured from his shoulder and this is their way to take him out of the match


----------



## Y.2.J

I love how good Y2J and Bubba and how they improvise for mistakes & botches.

True vets in the industry.


----------



## Roxinius

Yep he's injured


----------



## TD_DDT

Sami got hurt earlier so writing him off for final segment?


----------



## TwistedLogic

The real tables match is out here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zayn's not winning.

:lmao


----------



## RapShepard

Sami with the bland claw my way Ziggler type promo


----------



## Mister Sinister

Somebody order another table spot? Russo is back.


----------



## DoubtGin

Zayn got injured during that suicide dive in that segment before. Owens had to beat him up to hide it, I guess.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sami legit hurt


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

Sooo..... I guess there will be no Balor Club?


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Zayn is as bad as AJ on the mic

More charisma in a piece of turd


----------



## Respect

So Zayn really is injured...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"SCREW YOU!"

"NOW YOU RING THE BELL! NOW YOU RING THE BELL!"

"WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU?!?"

Bubba Ray's effectively tied with Owens and Xavier as the best shit talkers in the 'E. :lel


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol Sami Zayn is so generic. :lmao


Well his name use to be El Generico, what tipped you off lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Owens being a savage as usual! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well........Zayn's hurt.


----------



## Headliner

Damn Zayn got OWNED. Pretty clear they are gonna feud for like the next 3 months.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Sami is out this opens the match up for Cena.


----------



## sbzero546

Nice impact through that table


----------



## bigd5896

so who is returning? we have only ha 1 so far right? and FA said 2


----------



## safc-scotty

I hope that was to set up Cesaro in the fatal 4 way, but no doubt it'll actually be Orton :lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

wkc_23 said:


> Bubba ray giving Lillian an ear full :lol


Technically it was the Time keepers fault, not Lillian's. The timekeeper signaled the match had ended and Lillian was going by that. I love how Bubba put them in their place lol


----------



## ironcladd1

Damn, Renee is looking GUD tonight :zayn3


----------



## almostfamous

No! I hope Sami isn't injured again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Welp, now Sammi's dead.


----------



## DeeGirl

Guess Zayn is legit injured. Can things get any worse? :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Ceasaro, Orton, or Rollins to replace Sami!*


----------



## Y.2.J

It's like the WWE just wanted to tease Bayley and Enzo & Cass. There's been perfect moments for them to debut.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Looks like they just wrote Zayn out of the main event. Fuck.


----------



## Believe That

MyaTheBee said:


> Shane in charge and nothing different..


Vince planned for that LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good for Owens. That was the most entertaining part of the show.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Sami Starbucks :mark::mark::mark:*


----------



## Redzero

Welp there u go... Jericho is winning...........


----------



## T0M

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol Sami Zayn is so generic. :lmao


Haha, if he was a lucha he'd probably be called El Generico... Wait...


----------



## Bret Hart

birthday_massacre said:


> Well his name use to be El Generico, what tipped you off lol


I didn't know it would be literally be his character too.


----------



## Mra22

almostfamous said:


> No! I hope Sami isn't injured again.


Probably is the guy is made of glass


----------



## SnapOrTap

Sami Zayn is a special talent. He's everything that Reigns isn't. Likeable. Charismatic. A great wrestler. 

Honestly as much as I love Ambrose/Rollins, I'd take Owens/Sami anyday over them.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Sami is legit hurt...Oh well. *shrugs*


----------



## Gabbos1

So we got Baron Corbin and Appolo Crews but no Bayley and no Enzo n Cass 
make sense if you want to silent the hottest crowd of the year


----------



## Continuum

DeeGuy said:


> Guess Zayn is legit injured. Can things get any worse? :mj2


Reigns Y2J staredown to end raw...


----------



## 20083

Damnnnnn dont piss Bubba off!


----------



## Believe That

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Ceasaro, Orton, or Rollins to replace Sami!*


:cena


----------



## FightOwensFight

What a shit show the one thing I am hoping for they don't give me that and fucking Natty is feuding with Charlotte in a battle of who is more ugly, what a disgrace.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:rollins please. Don't have this show complete garbage.

Take the crowd away, this show has been weak.


----------



## Phaedra

I don't want to jinx it but rumour has it rollins is cleared. I don't think that stadium roof could take that pop though.


----------



## wkc_23

Think Cena is replacing Zayn


----------



## NakNak

Sami is hurt storyline wise or it is legit again? FUCK


----------



## wwetna1

Avada Kedavra said:


> It's like the WWE just wanted to tease Bayley and Enzo & Cass. There's been perfect moments for them to debut.


How could they have wanted to tease them? They never teased them. Hell Cole out right said BAyley wasn't even there. 

I also think people are over looking the fact SD now that it is on USA will have a couple debuts too


----------



## ironcladd1

DeeGuy said:


> Guess Zayn is legit injured. Can things get any worse? :mj2


Again? This guy is worse than Barrett :no:


----------



## Arya Dark

*I wonder what show Vince had planned instead of this? :aryha*


----------



## Oneiros

No Bayley
No Bullet Club
Vaudevillains instead of Enzo and Cass
Corbin instead of Joe
Crews instead of... so many fucking people

... 















:eva2


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Gotta love Sammi keepin strong


----------



## Bret Hart

Get this injury prone Sami Zayn out of here. Brings nothing to the table - HH


----------



## Respect

Owens is the No.1 contender. You can bank on it.


----------



## Marrakesh

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Ceasaro, Orton, or Rollins to replace Sami!*


It will be Cesaro more than likely. Will be good to see him wrestle again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Shit son, Cena is gonna be in the 4-Way and win.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

They have to end this with something special right?

Please?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I have a feeling that Cena will replace Zayn...


----------



## Believe That

Zayn is the Derrick Rose of the WWE


----------



## Jbardo

I want Cesaro or Joe in that 4 way by it will probably be Cena or Orton, yawn.


----------



## T0M

Angle to take Zayn's place?


----------



## The_It_Factor

Funny thing about that Carl's Jr commercial making fun of Wendy's chicken nuggets.... All it did was remind my how much I miss Wendy's spicy chicken nuggets and need to get some this week


----------



## RapShepard

Avada Kedavra said:


> It's like the WWE just wanted to tease Bayley and Enzo & Cass. There's been perfect moments for them to debut.


Did they really tease it or did we just get our hearts set on they had to debut today.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Lmao @ the dumbasses in this thread shitting on Sami for getting injured.

The dude had a 5 star match vs Nakamura about 2 days ago and then a ladder match 24 hours later.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Mra22

That WWE movie looks awful


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why does that WWE film look like a fan film lol


----------



## NakNak

Rollins-Cena-Cesaro

Those are the guys who could be in the match now


----------



## Mr. G

I would love to at least keep watching NXT but it would mean still paying for the Network and there's no reason to support this show and it's currently constructed. They literally could print money if they only knew what the fuck to do with the show. It's so clear, you put any one of us in charge and you have a show that's competent and exciting. How could a show that's promising so many new debuts still feel the same? Because there's still no urgency and no logic. You got dudes who lost in a ladder match fighting in a No. 1 contender match, a guys who's only purpose is PR appearances winning another IC title when the the hook for him tonight is his wife returning... And Charlotte's next opponent is someone she's already beaten multiple times in title matches oh and Shane's in charge even though he lost a match that would have put him in charge just because. Oh and he's done nothing but make a title match between guys who really don't deserve it. I'll watch until the end out of habit but man, it's not rocket science WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible

Strictly kayfabe speaking how has Zayn proven he deserves to be world champion. Excuse my ignorance to weekly WWE TV, but has he even won a match on the main roster? He jobbed at Mania and Rumble. So if I don´t watch NXT I wonder who the fuck is that guy. Furthermore why are 3 of the 4 guys in the contender match losers from yesterday. This makes so much sense.


----------



## 20083

SAVE.US_ZIGGLER


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO was too rough on Zayn.... no trollin'..


----------



## DGenerationMC

Will someone take Sami's place in the main event :mj


----------



## Blade Runner

ShowStopper said:


> Zayn's not winning.
> 
> :lmao


Of course he won't -- it's obviously going to be Jericho. They won't put a crowd favorite against Reigns


----------



## Hawkke

MyaTheBee said:


> Shane in charge and nothing different..


You can't be serious.. You can't seriously tell me anyone seriously expected this show to be one ounce different than anything else?


----------



## Phaedra

I really hope it's not cena, i just hope to god it isn't. not that I don't want to see him back in some capacity, it's good for the show but not in this match, just no.


----------



## sbzero546

Plz dont let Cena come out! :austin4


----------



## Marrakesh

J'onn J'onzz said:


> No Bayley
> No Bullet Club
> Vaudevillains instead of Enzo and Cass
> Corbin instead of Joe
> Crews instead of... so many fucking people
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eva2


When did the vaudevillains debut? I never even noticed :ti


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

My view of RAW tonight


----------



## Mister Sinister

They really have to turn Reigns heel and put a face in the spot of his rival. This match should determine the other side of the title picture for the year (Rock/Austin, Hart/HBK, Sting/Hogan, Macho/Hogan).


----------



## TheLooseCanon

If Cena wins. GOAT back to back nights. :banderas


----------



## wwetna1

SnapOrTap said:


> *Sami Zayn is a special talent. He's everything that Reigns isn't. Likeable. Charismatic. A great wrestler.
> *
> Honestly as much as I love Ambrose/Rollins, I'd take Owens/Sami anyday over them.


Draws no reaction on the main roster, has a poor look without muscle definition, and so on too. You're talking about the NXT world that loves him. Sami Zayn isn't special on a main roster, hell he got freaking crickets for weeks on Raw/SD


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

FUCKING FINALLY


----------



## Oneiros

YEAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## birthday_massacre

Enzo and Cass!!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic

*OH YOU DIDN'T--- I mean, HOW YOU 'DOIN?!*


----------



## Y.2.J

yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tommy-V

THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

Sawft!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

OHH YEAH


----------



## T0M

Oh shit...


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark:


----------



## Lok

F^CK YEA! EEEEEEENNNNNNZZZZZZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## wkc_23

HOW YA DOINNNNNNNNN?!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Hell Yeah :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Everyone happy


----------



## Mra22

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!! How you doing ? :mark:


----------



## Ledg

Enzo and Cass! Patience is the name!

Where's Carmella? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyK

Forum crash!


----------



## Abisial

YEEESSS :mark: THEY'RE HERE BITCHES :mark:


FUCK YOUR MONOTONE ANNOUNCING COLE


----------



## RapShepard

Okay well shit they did bring Enzo and Cass


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

Well, here they are.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

FUUUUUUUARRRRKKKKK YEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## iBleedOrange

Reigns to replace zayn. Match for the wwe title instead of no. 1 contender. KO wins the title. I can dream right? Oh man. WWE is SAWFT!!!!!


----------



## Respect

Here we go!


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Who???


----------



## LegendKilla15

Coke STFUUU!


----------



## sbzero546

THERE DAMN IT!!


----------



## MyaTheBee

ENZO AND CASS!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

ENZO AND CASS!!!

Where's Carmella? She's hot as hell and you can't teach that.


----------



## DeeGirl

:drose 

please don't let them become just another team :side:


----------



## Mister Sinister

Crowd just arrived in pee-pee pants city.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Are you happy now?


----------



## NakNak

SAWFT BITCHES


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I give Enzo about a month before the talented at talking little guy gets completely buried by commentary and eventually by programming


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

FightOwensFight said:


> What a shit show the one thing I am hoping for they don't give me that and fucking Natty is feuding with Charlotte in a battle of who is more ugly, what a disgrace.












Charlotte wins


----------



## 20083

They're here!


----------



## ironcladd1

Enzo is gonna run off the stage one day during his entrance. I guarantee it :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

See they fucked with you Enzo, Cas, where's Carmela?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

TEAM SAWFT IS FINALLY HERE!!!

HOW YOU DOIN'?!?

:mark:



birthday_massacre said:


> On Devon, not heel LOL. Brain fart, he should go solo as Bully Ray.


I know, was just fucking with ya, broham. :sk

And Bully Ray in the WWE would be amazing, but it would run on Owens' momentum as the fatass bully.


----------



## Stormbringer

The New Age Outlaws!


----------



## Lok

HOW U DOIN'?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Michael Cole ruins another moment.

"Oh my god....They're here..."


----------



## FightOwensFight

Fuck yeah how yeah


----------



## Y.2.J

TEAM SAWFFTTTT


----------



## Rowdy Yates

More NXT jobbers. Great 

:eyeroll


----------



## T0M

Enzo's hair :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*ENZO AND CASS ARE FINALLY HERE :woo :woo :woo
@Princess Kitana HOW YOU DOIN?! :sashahi*


----------



## steeeee

HOW YOU DOIN!!!!! God commentary sell this shit. Jeez!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Cass is going to be a big singles star in this company, I just know it.

Dude just has that look about him that Vince loves and the guy can work pretty well for a big guy.


----------



## Galcyon

Enzo and Cass are here!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

I wonder what Shea butter Twitter has to say about Enzo lol


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol modern day Scotty 2 Hotty with Albert. :lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

It'd be hilarious if WWE does not even have Reigns appear on this show.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Where the hell is Carmella


----------



## dclikewah

Hmm...looks like some people could have been a little patient instead of bitching before the show ended. 

On that note........

How you doin! How you doin!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Thank fuck for that


----------



## VRsick

Don't like em, its the accent.


----------



## marshal99

No Carmella ?


----------



## Ledg

We need Carmella chants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros




----------



## 20083

WOOOOOO!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*HOW YOU FUCKIN DOIN!!! Epic RAW.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Would love to see The Dudley Boyz vs. Enzo & Cass in a New York Street Fight.


----------



## MyaTheBee

MARKED....


----------



## Blade Runner

THAT HAIR :lmao


----------



## Brandough

Damn I really gotta start watching NXT cause idk who these Guys are.



Edit: Lil guy funny af :booklel


----------



## DoubtGin

Randy Lahey said:


> It'd be hilarious if WWE does not even have Reigns appear on this show.


He already showed up.


----------



## Lok

TELL EM" ENZO! :lmao


----------



## T0M

HAHAHA


----------



## NakNak

Carmella?


----------



## Tiago

The commentary when Enzo and Cass entered was fucking AWFUL! no emotion at all!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Mra22

Dang !!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

There gonna be GOAT


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Enzo is the second coming. IT has finally happened.


----------



## Ledg

Enzo killing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

D-Von killing this segment too


----------



## Oneiros

The best trash talker in the company, and it's not even close.

Come at me, whatever.


----------



## TwistedLogic

The Gift of Gab and the Gift of Jab


----------



## Insomnia

:lmao


----------



## 20083

OOOFF


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

How You Doin is a shit chant.


----------



## Lok

Dudleys getting REKT'!


----------



## [email protected]

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Where the hell is Carmella


NXT getting damned good.


----------



## T0M

Absolute goat mic work.


----------



## TD_DDT

Kinda cool kinda corny tho


----------



## RapShepard

If Reigns had Enzos mic skills hell had if most of the roster had Enzos mic skills


----------



## wkc_23

FALL BACK LIKE YOUR HAIRLINE


SAVAGEEEEEEE


----------



## all in all...

people really like this guy?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Ooooh Devon said "Son of a bitch"...tsk tsk tsk not very PG lol....DAMN IT I WANT CARMELLA!!!...I'm gay and I even like looking at her.


----------



## Mainboy

Enzo is fucking amazing on the mic. 

One of the best speakers I've heard.


----------



## Headliner

Of course a ****** gimmick is over I wonder why? :mj


----------



## Guy LeDouche

These guys are so fucking charismatic.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I need Carmella dammit and I don't give a fuck about Dudleys.


----------



## magictrevor

I'm genuinely finding this guy difficult to understand.


----------



## sbzero546

Tiago said:


> The commentary when Enzo and Cass entered was fucking AWFUL! no emotion at all!


Because they suck LOL


----------



## Mister Sinister

That was hilarious.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Enzo is the best mic worker on main roster now on his first night.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Enzo with that ether, that shit that makes your soul burn slow. bama4

R.I.P. in peace Owens' status as the best trash talker. AMORE HAS TAKEN OVER!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Enzo fuckin ROASTING the Dudley's!


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Enzo and Cass so far have stolen the show, it wasn't hard to do so far it's been a woeful Raw.


----------



## Boss

Enzo with a charisma clinic.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Raw needed Enzo so bad


----------



## GREEK FREAK

enzo is really talking bout his hair? have u looked in a mirror today?


----------



## 20083

AW MANNN


----------



## MyaTheBee

Enzo is a beast on the mic...Too much charisma.


----------



## Y.2.J

SAWWWWFTTTTTTT


----------



## MM10

Charisma just drips from Enzo and Cass. Holy shit, they need to give some classes to the guys in the back.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gotta love how two guys from NXt are way more over than the wWE champion LMFAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At least Enzo has charisma more than most of the roster.


----------



## Lok

That is a debut!


----------



## Mikecala98

IN FUCKIN CREDIBLEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Avada Kedavra said:


> SAWWWWFTTTTTTT


That's the guys since there is no Carmella


----------



## TwistedLogic

Headliner said:


> Of course a ****** gimmick is over I wonder why? :mj


They're not *******, they're guidos.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Weird Jersey Shore sounding business


----------



## sbzero546

Something better happen in the Main Event


----------



## Mister Sinister

That guy's even better than Austin Aries on the stick.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Enzo is just magnificent. A joy to watch on the mic.


----------



## 20083

:lmao :lmao :lmao

"They are an acquired taste" :jbl


----------



## Mra22

S A W F T ! Man these guys are over :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Byron trying to make Enzo and Cass uncool.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

CM Punk's promo skills have been replaced. Took 2+ years.

Enzo. :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Shut-up Byron :cool2


----------



## Tommy-V

Fucking Byron :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, Enzo and Cass made it worth sitting through the first 2 1/2 hours of crap. Fucking funny shit. 

But can they work?


----------



## Gabbos1

Finally something not sawft on Raw


----------



## MyaTheBee

SAAAAAAAAAAWFT


----------



## VRsick

I'm sure its not a popular opinion but fuck those guys. Annoying as hell.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Enzo's the funniest guy on the mic since Prime Rock.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Byron Saxton disgusts me.


----------



## NXT Only

Enzo is so bad ass


----------



## gamegenie

What a craptastic RAW and before you get at me for watching after I said I was done with this product yesterday. 


I just couldn't resist tuning to see the shit fest post Mania. It's like a car accident. :curry2


----------



## Mainboy

Here comes cena


----------



## almostfamous

Enzo and Cass more over than 90% the roster on their debut. NXT really is the best thing for WWE.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Enzo has more charisma in his hair than Reigns has shown in his entire career.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wait really? They give Zayn a shot and they take him out of the match ?lol


----------



## EMGESP

Seth Rollins coming back?


----------



## Oneiros

Enzo and Nakamura have more charisma than the rest of the roster combined.


----------



## DG89

Guys, seriously what the fuck is up with you? Are you that much of a mark?

Sami Zayn isn't injured. They're writing him out of the match to further his storyline with Kevin Owens because they're obviously facing each other at Payback.

Either Zayn will come out and stop Owens from winning or he'll come back next week to get payback.

Jesus, it's story telling 101. And you pride yourself on being 'smart fans'.


----------



## Y.2.J

Samoa Joe as the unknown guy???

Samoa Joe vs. Reigns would be sweet!


----------



## skarvika

I'm genuinely saddened by Enzo being on Raw. It feels like a huge step down and since I don't watch Raw anymore, I'll hardly ever see the guy. It was good while it lasted.:hogan


----------



## marshal99

Can Owens take out Jericho as well ?


----------



## elo

Cesaro will be added to the main event.


----------



## Shadowcran

Hadn't seen them before, but damn, Enzo there can work a mic! I'm trying to recall anyone coming close to that.


----------



## Blade Runner

Watch the fourth man be :cena3


----------



## NakNak

Ambrose? he is royally fucked :lol


----------



## Osize10

How do we know Zayn is injured? Did i miss something?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I'm told by very credible sources that the fourth person added to the fatal four way match will be Kurt Angle.


----------



## Lothario

Hmm. No Dean thus far. I think the fourth guy will be either him or Cena.


----------



## Redzero

PLEASE BE JOE OR ROLLINS.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, Enzo and Cass made it worth sitting through the first 2 1/2 hours of crap. Fucking funny shit. 

But can they work?


----------



## The Power that Be

Does anyone think these geeks will ever and I mean EVER draw 5% of the money the Dudley Boys drew in their careers?


----------



## Phaedra

oh my god!, pmsl at the devon jibe, he gonna put that lazy eye to work, i officially laughed out loud. great promo by smacktalker skywalker. lmao
:ha :ha


----------



## safc-scotty

Enzo stands out like a sore thumb on this roster, just so charismatic! Cass if class as well, these two will have a lot more success on the main roster than NXT.

This Raw needed that, especially after no Bayley.


----------



## TJC93

It's gonna be fucking Dean isn't it


----------



## 20083

So - has there been a Cena reference/appearance? 

I've been watching on and off.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ride Along sounds like a terrible show.


----------



## RapShepard

You can say coochie on TV lol wow


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sleepngbear said:


> OK, Enzo and Cass made it worth sitting through the first 2 1/2 hours of crap. Fucking funny shit.
> 
> But can they work?


Enzo is like the road dogg, great in the mic, so so in the ring. Cass is really good in the ring for a big man. He is everything Vince wishes Reigns was


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

RAW TONIGHT

=


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's gonna be Cena


----------



## DeeGirl

Rollins sounds too good to be true :hogan


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Enzo & Cass


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait really? They give Zayn a shot and they take him out of the match ?lol


Zayn has an injury, hence why Owens powerbombed him. :\


----------



## Mra22

Mainboy said:


> Here comes cena


I hope...hopefully Cena wins and buries Reigns


----------



## sbzero546

WE WANT ORTON!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Mra22 said:


> S A W F T ! Man these guys are over :mark:


Over with this crowd yeah. When all the tourists have gone home and its back to normal next week people will be like who the fuck are these geeks


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SnapOrTap said:


> Enzo has more charisma in his hair than Reigns has shown in his entire career.


Best promo since Punk.


----------



## Zigberg

It'll be Cena or Cesaro.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait really? They give Zayn a shot and they take him out of the match ?lol


That's called a narrative turn.


----------



## coreysamson

I'm guessing it's either Ambrose or HHH taking Sami's spot

Awesome Enzo Cass debut


----------



## MM10

Hoping for Nakamura to be the 4th guy just to set this crowd on fire. Just a one off and then back to NXT for the time being.


----------



## Marrakesh

It's Cesaro. 

Enzo Amore already a top 5 mic worker in WWE :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait really? They give Zayn a shot and they take him out of the match ?lol



Apparently injured, not confirmed though.


----------



## TD_DDT

Wrestlemania was terrible but I'll admit this RAW is good. 7.5/10 at least, would watch this weekly but afraid of Roman crapping up my TV 30 minutes each Monday still.


----------



## SashaXFox

Samoa joe. Or rollins.


----------



## Victor Chaos

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta love how two guys from NXt are way more over than the wWE champion LMFAO


Even Zack Ryder is more over than Reigns.


----------



## Headliner

TwistedLogic said:


> They're not *******, they're guidos.


So guidos act like that. Not blacks. Ok.:mj


----------



## Phaedra

TJC93 said:


> It's gonna be fucking Dean isn't it


I'm telling you brother, if it is, he has to go over.


----------



## SnapOrTap

The Man.

Please.

Come on Seth.

Save us from the Reign of Terror.


----------



## Lothario

Hmm. No Dean. I think the fourth guy will be either him or Cena.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Cue Cena in 10..9..8...

Still been a great RAW overall.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Cesaro? Cena? Joe? WHO?!!!?!?!?!?!1


----------



## 20083

Maryse, though, what a babe.


----------



## wwetna1

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait really? They give Zayn a shot and they take him out of the match ?lol


Did you miss what happened after he dived on to KO? 

He literally grabbed his shoulder and took off running to the back. This is the same guy who put himself out for months by waving his hands in the air so hard in his debut 

HE either hurt himself bad or did so in a way that they decided fuck it, bench him for today and possibly tomorrow


----------



## kabillions

When it went to break I thought it was over for Enzo and Cass coming out. But then it came back on and the Dudleyz were still out. And that's when I knew. How you doin


----------



## birthday_massacre

Top Shelf said:


> Over with this crowd yeah. When all the tourists have gone home and its back to normal next week people will be like who the fuck are these geeks


they get that same type of reaction in NXT.


----------



## manchesterdud

Maryse......?? Enzo/Cass and Apollo...........Orton/Cesaro incoming


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope Holy Foley is half as good as Chrisley Knows Best....


----------



## MEMS

Sleepngbear said:


> OK, Enzo and Cass made it worth sitting through the first 2 1/2 hours of crap. Fucking funny shit.
> 
> But can they work?


Meh. Improving but not very polished.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I legit laughed out loud on the "I'm going to put that lazy eye back to work" blast. Still fucking laughing :hglol*


----------



## Truthbetold

almostfamous said:


> Enzo and Cass more over than 90% the roster on their debut. NXT really is the best thing for WWE.


Having promo ability and ring presence is a natural thing.

That's how you get over without blaming booking.


----------



## MM10

coreysamson said:


> I'm guessing it's either Ambrose or HHH taking Sami's spot
> 
> Awesome Enzo Cass debut


Would make sense. Ambrose not winning a match for months means he should get a title shot. WWE logic.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

The Power that Be said:


> Does anyone think these geeks will ever and I mean EVER draw 5% of the money the Dudley Boys drew in their careers?


They have no chance. Personally, I dont like Enzo. Cass could be a decent big guy. Im just not into the Jersey Shore douchebag thing for faces. I dont get their catchphrases either,..o well maybe they can win me over

Bully Ray> both of them


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Balor to debut then Bullet Club helps. Boom. How you doin?


----------



## T0M

Top Shelf said:


> Over with this crowd yeah. When all the tourists have gone home and its back to normal next week people will be like who the fuck are these geeks


What do you suggest then? Wheeling out the same old geeks week after week, year after year? You do realize you need new talent every now and then?


----------



## Redzero

Doesn't matter it's gonna be fucking Jericho...


----------



## marshal99

Enzo & Cass being there without Carmella felt incomplete.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

birthday_massacre said:


> Enzo is like the road dogg, great in the mic, so so in the ring. Cass is really good in the ring for a big man. He is everything Vince wishes Reigns was


Haven't seen that kind of energy since I can't remember when. New Day wishes they had half of that.


----------



## Mainboy

It's kurt angle


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Cesaro confirmed


----------



## Oneiros

Marrakesh said:


> When did the vaudevillains debut? I never even noticed :ti


 They will debut on Smackdown. But fuck what I said, team SAWFT is here baybayyyy


----------



## Stinger Fan

DG89 said:


> Guys, seriously what the fuck is up with you? Are you that much of a mark?
> 
> Sami Zayn isn't injured. They're writing him out of the match to further his storyline with Kevin Owens because they're obviously facing each other at Payback.
> 
> Either Zayn will come out and stop Owens from winning or he'll come back next week to get payback.
> 
> Jesus, it's story telling 101. And you pride yourself on being 'smart fans'.


You didn't need to put either of them in a world title picture to actually tell a story. You already have the fact that they took eachother out of the match through their hatred which is why they didn't win the IC ladder match. Taking Zayn out of the fatal 4 way isn't necessary


----------



## kabillions

NEE NAW NEE NAW NEE NAW NEE NAW CESARO HYPE


----------



## ironcladd1

Marcos 25063 said:


> Cesaro? Cena? Joe? WHO?!!!?!?!?!?!1


Hoping for Joe, though it's probably Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre

marshal99 said:


> Enzo & Cass being there without Carmella felt incomplete.


she doesn't always come out with them in NXT either.


----------



## Marrakesh

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently injured, not confirmed though.


This spot was always planned. Falconarrow on Reddit (confirmed legit at this point with what he said about tonight) said there would be two returns. Maryse and another he wouldn't spoil but most think it's Cesaro.


----------



## wwetna1

With them taking cetrain guys who were the jobbers yet over in NXT. I can see them easily taking BAMF up to the roster as well as possibly Samoa Joe


----------



## coreysamson

Boy am I excited for that marquee tag title match between Enzo and Cass against New Day


----------



## Mister Sinister

They need to use Joe in the main event because they are about to have both Aries and Roode in NXT. You can't have nothing but TNA wrestlers in the main event in NXT.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Enzo and cass easily the best mic workers in the company!!
Man i fucking love those two. But carmella should of can with them. They to me are a 3 piece set!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Ryder should win.


----------



## Continuum

samoa joe


----------



## Osize10

How do we know Zayn is actually injured? What if creative is actually storyline branching here, and Zayn returns to cost Owens the fatal 4 way match? 

Either missed the moment where Zayn was obviously injured tonight, or people on here forget that wrestling is scripted. If anything I see actual feuds develop on the show tonight. Creatively, this raw is better than any raw last year.


----------



## hou713

Don't get your hopes up people, Rollins timetable is supposedly May, he's not returning tonight 

It's Cesaro


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Bizarre guest star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Guest hosts are back. :lmao

RIP RAW.


----------



## Lok

Why would they invite him to RAW? :lmao


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Oh wow Maryse in the Smackdown graphic, I thought she was just back for tonight, nice to see her sticking around.


----------



## Mra22

Dr Phil ? Seriously who wants to see that idiot :lol


----------



## Dargz

LOL Dr. Phil


----------



## Lothario

MyaTheBee said:


>




Lol Whut? She has the look and casuals will love her. You must hate your life.


----------



## wkc_23

Dr. Phil, special guest next week... Fucking really ?:eyeroll


----------



## Insomnia

WTF?!? :ti


----------



## FightOwensFight

Okay if Rollins comes back this Raw has gone from shit to awesome, Enzo and Cass saved it.


----------



## HHHbkDX

ROFL Dr Phil is "guest starring" on Raw next week :lmao


----------



## finalnight

God help us, RAW has gone back to having guest stars...


----------



## Blade Runner

Dr. Phil coming to give Vince psychiatric treatment


----------



## Roman Empire

Oh no, I hope the guest star thing won't be a regular thing.


----------



## Redzero

Omg.......


----------



## bigd5896

And thank you WWE for confirming me not watching next week... Dr Phil Come on


----------



## NakNak

DR FUCKING PHIL NEXT WEEK ON RAW

Ok, I'm done with WWE after this Raw for a while :lol


----------



## 20083

:lmao DR. PHIL!!!


----------



## Oneiros

marshal99 said:


> Enzo & Cass being there without Carmella felt incomplete.


Would you believe it if I said I didn't even notice? And I'm a huge fan of them :lol

That's how f'n hyped I am.


----------



## RapShepard

If Zayn is really injured it's fucked up they put him through a table. Dislike him but that's horrible on management.

"I know you might be fucked up, but you trying to go through this table bruh?"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Ryder is geeked out and Dr. Phil is a guest host next week. I thought it was 2016, Goddamn it. :westbrook3


----------



## DeeGirl

Guest Stars will never EVER be a good idea.


----------



## Respect

So there will be a 4th!!


----------



## Braylyt

AJ killing the crowd again with his boring ass


----------



## Marrakesh

We're back to guest hosts? Jesus.


----------



## EMGESP

Please don't be Cena.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

whos replacing Zayn?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"IF WE PUT CENA AGAINST REIGNS, THEY'LL DEFINITELY CHEER ROMAN!!"

*crowd cheers Cena*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cool jacket, Jericho.


----------



## TJC93

FightOwensFight said:


> Okay if Rollins comes back this Raw has gone from shit to awesome, Enzo and Cass saved it.


A random 5 minute promo doesn't 'save' 3 hours of shite


----------



## wwetna1

I would rather have Orton than Cesaro tbh


----------



## Ham and Egger

Crowd is quiet as fuck right now


----------



## HHHbkDX

Please be Rollins. Please be Rollins. Please be Rollins.

It'll probably be Cena


----------



## wkc_23

Inb4 Cena is Zayn's replacement.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dr. Phil? Must be Shane McMahon's doing.


----------



## 20083

Break the walls dowwwwn :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Dr. Phil.

:ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ambrose probably


----------



## Stinger Fan

wwetna1 said:


> Did you miss what happened after he dived on to KO?
> 
> He literally grabbed his shoulder and took off running to the back. This is the same guy who put himself out for months by waving his hands in the air so hard in his debut
> 
> HE either hurt himself bad or did so in a way that they decided fuck it, bench him for today and possibly tomorrow


I could have sworn I saw him lay on the ground after landing the dive



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Apparently injured, not confirmed though.


Lets hope not



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Zayn has an injury, hence why Owens powerbombed him. :\


We shall see


----------



## MEMS

RKO or Joe


----------



## Osize10

confirmed this thread is a bunch of marks. WWE is developing a storyline with Owens and Zayn, and people actually think he was POWERBOMBED through a TABLE because he's hurt. Because when you're hurt, the best thing to do is get powerbombed through a table.

Marks...


----------



## SnapOrTap

I remember when I used to be excited about Jericho coming on Raw.

It's gotten to the point where its a disappointment every time I see him now.


----------



## DoubtGin

If the 4th man is not someone generic, it's pretty obvious that was all part of the storyline.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why did AJ lose so much mass? It's not likke he's gonna fly X-Division style in WWE.


----------



## Mister Sinister

KO about to find he only made things worse for himself.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Them making Cena/Reigns I at Payback seems extremely odd seeing how that seems like a match Vince would want to promote to no end on a big event: but I suppose Goldberg Rock happened at Backlash. Still I think somebody else


----------



## RapShepard

NakNak said:


> DR FUCKING PHIL NEXT WEEK ON RAW
> 
> Ok, I'm done with WWE after this Raw for a while :lol


Dr. Phil might have advice on how to book the show


----------



## FightOwensFight

Come on Joe


----------



## MM10

Braylyt said:


> AJ killing the crowd again with his boring ass


You deaf? His pop was just as loud as Owens. Both died down quickly. Both pops bigger than Jericho.


----------



## ZachS22

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "IF WE PUT CENA AGAINST REIGNS, THEY'LL DEFINITELY CHEER ROMAN!!"
> 
> *crowd cheers Cena*


You just won this thread sir.


----------



## Shadowcran

I honestly couldn't care which one of these wins, they all deserve the spot and would be fine in it. ....watch 4th be Cena....crap


----------



## Randy Lahey

Well, we know Jericho and Styles will for not win. So it's going to be one of the last 2 guys announced.


----------



## Mainboy

Oh yas


----------



## MyaTheBee

Lothario said:


> Lol Whut? She has the look and casuals will love her. You must hate your life.


Even casuals know she sucks at wrestling....










My life is great by the way.


----------



## Lok

CESARO!


----------



## Dolorian

Cesaro!!


----------



## Lothario

wwetna1 said:


> They gave Ryder a Mania moment.
> 
> Now why they chose Miz for the actual run? How about because he got AJ over on the mic, always gets a reaction, put over Zayn in his debut, never complains, never gets hurt, and can generate a reaction anywhere? It's overdue for him to have a run with the belt and if Maryse is there it's even more money since that's her actual husband and she will try to put him over and not upstage him like she did Dibiase.


You typed a lot but didn't say anything. There are still others on the roster who could use the belt more than Miz. Period.


----------



## Y.2.J

CESARO!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

CESARO!


----------



## marshal99

Yeah , Cesaro !!


----------



## Rated R™

Owen's has to be one of the worst sellers in the business, sells it one second and then thinks his job is done.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Just like Falcon Arrow said


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717179085974216707


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Boss

CESFUCKINGARO YOU MOTHERFUCKS


----------



## TripleG

Oh God! Tonight is "Make the Smarks Happy" Night!

Glad to see Cesaro back!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Business has just picked up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22

Cesaro....meh


----------



## wkc_23

CESARO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigberg

Yeah, great, Cesaro. Brilliant...

Fuck this Raw. Utter shit.


----------



## Abisial

Cesaro looking like a straight savage tonight


----------



## Arya Dark

*SUAVE.AS.FUCK*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Cesaro. Sweet.


----------



## Oneiros

So fuckin glad I stayed up for this. I don't believe I just saw Enzo and Cesaro return/debut on the same Raw.

I'm losing my shit now. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083

CESAROOOOOO


----------



## deathslayer

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

CESARO IS BACK!!!

AND HE'S STYLIN' AND PROFILIN'!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Alright, Zayn injury is part of the storyline.

FUCK YES CESARO :mark:


----------



## MEMS

AWESOME


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## sbzero546

Meh watch he wont win


----------



## ACSplyt

Cesaro for WWE Champion!!!


----------



## finalnight

Its Jason Statham...I mean CESARO!!


----------



## razzathereaver

KING OF SWING, BABY!


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

People might love him on here but this is still a guy who's been injured getting a chance at becoming No 1 contender. Doesn't make much sense for him to get that chance ahead of say, someone like The Miz.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

He always looks so badass in a suit better look than Roman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'M CUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Shadowcran

Umm....Color me surprised, now all 4 are worth winning.


----------



## DeeGirl

Great to have Cesaro back, but damn I really miss Rollins :mj2


----------



## Dargz

King of Swing!


----------



## birthday_massacre

It would be dumb for Cesaro to come back to not win this match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I can dig this.


----------



## Phaedra

HELL FUCKING YES!!!!!! not rollins but I will take CESARO ALL FUCKING NIGHT LONG.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Great to see Cesaro back


----------



## Joseph92

Dr. Phil? What is going to do have a family therapy session between Shane and Vince?


----------



## MyaTheBee

CESARO!


----------



## XDarkholmeX

:mark:


----------



## FlashPhotographer

What was Cesaro's injury? Looks like he lost some size


----------



## NakNak

CESARO LOOKING LIKE A FUCKING BOSS!!!

JAMES FUCKING BOND IN DA HOUSE!

He looks awesome!


----------



## Death Rider

YES YES YES


COME ON CESARO


----------



## Mister Sinister

Wrestling in this match should still be top notch but I'm kind of bored by Cesaro.


----------



## dclikewah

Swiss Superman!!! 

God damn it guys I can't say it enough, just a little patience would pay off big time


----------



## Headliner

I'm happy Cesaro is back but we know he'll be a mid-card geek again by next month.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

"woah ho yeah" That is the worst comeback intro I think ive heard since Its Christian and right up there. Jeez Byron. On another note: can we get Cesaro in a suit every possible card? Guy in a suit just prints $


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fucking suit.

Cesaro>Roman


----------



## Believe That

Lmao not excited one bit 

First with Y2J coming out first to Roman 

Then Nattie 

Now Cesaro 

Im sorry but all B+ players


----------



## The Power that Be

birthday_massacre said:


> they get that same type of reaction in NXT.


Note the last three letters in your reply , NXT, the same neckbeards every week at full sail, Neville was over like rover in NXT too.....Just saying....


----------



## 20083

OOOFFFF CESARO WITH THAT SWERVE ON SWERVE :LMAO


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Cesaro pulling of the Leon look 
:ha


----------



## marshal99

Cesaro has to win now.


----------



## Roman Empire

Cesaro my man!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Styles, Cesaro, Jericho, or Owens vs Roman Reigns...barf.


----------



## FightOwensFight

How lame that sucks, this bore came out still Enzo and Cass


----------



## Ham and Egger

So its Cesaro.... Yawnnnn


----------



## Marcos 25063

CESARO !!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Swiss Superman!!!! *


----------



## TJC93

Yeah, great, Cesaro. But what a fucking waste


----------



## BuzzKillington

To bad he doesn't connect. :vince5


----------



## What A Maneuver

Cesaro. Fuck yes.


----------



## LadPro

Was hoping for someone with a bit more star-power than Cesaro.

Not a great Raw.

AJ better win this shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dat pop for Cesaro.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Now's your chance to re-package Cesaro and make him not look like a total chump WWE. 

Unfortunately, per everything WWE-related, they'll fuck it up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

most times they would have the champion come out to watch this match but since they don't want Reigns booed out of the building again, he is staying out back lol


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Falconarrow for the win


----------



## MM10

Either way, new faces in the title scene. Its refreshing to see. Go Styles!


----------



## Newlock

He should keep doin the suit thing. Thas a good look for him.


----------



## MEMS

Enzo/Cass have the fun shtick but Vaudevillains are the better team.


----------



## Joseph92

Good to see Cesaro back.


----------



## coreysamson

Cesaro's entrance was like Val Venis meets Bret Hart, and it was glorious


----------



## finalnight

Shadowcran said:


> Umm....Color me surprised, now all 4 are worth winning.


Careful, if WWE hears that we'll end up with an Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## RapShepard

Cesaro needs a better suit but might be a smooth change for his character. But who's going to talk if him and Reigns feud lol


----------



## Roach13

Give Cesaro the Belt


----------



## Galcyon

Hahaha, love the tearaway suit!


----------



## Y.2.J

Enzo & Cass and Cesaro really lifted the ending of this show.

Thank goodness.


----------



## Lothario

Hope that suit is a sign of things to come. Cesaro is a James Bond villain come to life.


----------



## MyaTheBee

That Falconarrow guy is god....


----------



## ZachS22

Good to see Cesaro back...never thought I'd miss the guy like that.


----------



## wkc_23

Zigberg said:


> Yeah, great, Cesaro. Brilliant...
> 
> Fuck this Raw. Utter shit.


Seriously? Cesaro is the fucking man, dude.


----------



## Oneiros

Jericho will win this won't he? :serious:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

Oh my god I think my friend just had an orgasm and sprayed their pants when Cesaro came out


----------



## Headliner

Dat staredown. 

The eventual Cesaro/AJ match is gonna be. :banderas


----------



## Boss

This Tarzan commercial is still awesome.


----------



## 20083

The ol' stripper's suit :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Now I don't want anyone to win, because they'll just be putting over the worst person to hold a world title since Khali.


----------



## Phaedra

LOL, i'm crying .. i'm such a fucking girl lol.


----------



## Mainboy

they should bring back the heavyweight championship. 

Would give guys like Owens, Cesaro, AJ a few title Regins


----------



## Victor Chaos

Michael Cole: A commercial out of nowhere!


----------



## finalnight

Lothario said:


> Hope that suit is a sign of things to come. Cesaro is a James Bond villain come to life.


They just need to book him as Jason Statham and he'll go far.


----------



## Osize10

Zayn's injury is obviously storyline. Also, this has been the best booked show in literally like 2-3 years. Can't believe people are shitting on it. There are actually storylines developing


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Cesaro the GAWD is back. :mark:


----------



## NakNak

From now on, I will only watch Cesaro matches...he is probably the only guy that I'm 100% invested. 

SWISS SUPERMAN MOTHERFUCKERS :cesaro


----------



## SnapOrTap

Fucking hell man.

Why go to commercial now.


----------



## almostfamous

MyaTheBee said:


> That Falconarrow guy is god....


He died for our sins.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Styles gets to work with someone not past their best at last. Sorry Y2J.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Cesaro vs Styles.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Hope that suit is a sign of things to come. Cesaro is a James Bond villain come to life.


Yes, they just need to change that godawful theme he has now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

They really kept that shit WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO theme?


----------



## What A Maneuver

As a woman, I just wanna say how much I appreciate Cesaro tearing his clothes off like that. A+


----------



## skarvika

Cesaro's back? Wonder who the first person he'll get jobbed out to will be!


----------



## ChairShot90

I know it wont happen, but damn...I really want AJ to win this.


----------



## sbzero546

Cesaro ripping off his suit is more exciting than Reigns LOL


----------



## B. [R]

And they didn't give Cesaro his old theme back because?


----------



## razzathereaver

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Jericho will win this won't he? :serious:


I was thinking the exact same thing. It's a dreadful feeling that I can't shake off.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Wrestling God returns.


----------



## ElTerrible

vince will re-watch cesaro styles sequence in slow-motion. They were moving too fast for the old man.


----------



## bigd5896

MyaTheBee said:


> That Falconarrow guy is god....


To bad he deleted his account a few hours ago....


----------



## Desprado

Do today no dean. Good for him to take a break after so many losses.


----------



## Oneiros

wkc_23 said:


> Seriously? Cesaro is the fucking man, dude.


THE MAAAAAN


----------



## Naka Moora

THE BULLET CLUB ARE NOT DEBUTING TONIGHT


----------



## finalnight

WWE is some sick fuckers. In order to watch Cesaro and the rest next week, we have to also watch Dr. Phil. This is some SAW shit right here...


----------



## SashaXFox

CESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dolorian

We need a Cesaro vs Styles feud


----------



## Redzero

Get ready for dissapointment. Jericho is going over.


----------



## Shadowcran

finalnight said:


> Careful, if WWE hears that we'll end up with an Elimination Chamber match.


With these 4 would that be so bad? ...Of course, these 4 need a ring, without the other shit, so they can showcase their talents.


----------



## Godway

This episode of RAW has shown you that there's like a dozen people on the roster right now who are all better than Roman Reigns. They purposely kept him away from this crowd while numerous others have THRIVED off of it, and Enzo/Cass used it as a star-making platform. Good stuff.


----------



## TJC93

B. [R] said:


> And they didn't give Cesaro his old theme back because?


Because it's shit


----------



## [email protected]

Avada Kedavra said:


> Enzo & Cass and Cesaro really lifted the ending of this show.
> 
> Thank goodness.


NXT has proven to be more over with a RAW crowd throughout the evening.


----------



## Osize10

CM Punk vibes on the mic from Enzo...with an obvious Italian Gimmick twist.


----------



## Arthurgos

Have i missed Cena or is he legit not on the Raw after Mania... This seems fishy and outside of the awesome NXT debuts i expected a big surprise rather than just a injury return. I think something might end up stopping this match if not its kind of a poor After Mania Raw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Balor Club beat the shit out of everyone to help Styles win.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Fuck sake he still has his shite theme hard to pop for that shit and anyone Y2J winning and I would be happy but it would be strange if Cesaro returns and loses but this is WWE after all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Lothario said:


> Hope that suit is a sign of things to come. Cesaro is a James Bond villain come to life.


Eyepatch please.


----------



## Swissblade

Cesaro looking like a damn fucking star :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Mainboy said:


> they should bring back the heavyweight championship.
> 
> Would give guys like Owens, Cesaro, AJ a few title Regins


But...but Reigns is champion. And you like Reigns, don't you?

Don't you?

_...Don't you!_


*This is an excerpt from the mind of Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

Hit an all time high with that C-Note!!! Cesaro owns!! I hope the rumors of him receiving an
epic push are in-fact-true.


----------



## Marrakesh

bigd5896 said:


> To bad he deleted his account a few hours ago....


How come? Was his cover blown? He basically gave away the entire Raw if you read the AMA or w/e it's called :lol


----------



## Fissiks

Redzero said:


> Get ready for dissapointment. Jericho is going over.


that's a given. it is why he beat Styles clean. It's really annoying how Reigns being champion just hurts other fan favorite faces


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Osize10 said:


> There are actually storylines developing


I suppose they have to do it at least once a year


----------



## RapShepard

Hold on hold on some of you guys read spoilers from a guy named FalcolnArrow and then wonder why the show is predictable or underwhelming???


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Osize10 said:


> CM Punk vibes on the mic from Enzo...with an obvious Italian Gimmick twist.


Enzo's the best promo since Punk.


----------



## Martins

Honestly, I hope Reigns remains Champion forever and never fights again. Just retire the Title and he can be called the Eternal Champion, sort of like Kim Il-Sung in North Korea. At least no-one I like will have to be fed to him. 

I don't want ANYONE to win. Seriously.


----------



## ibkyjo

SnapOrTap said:


> I remember when I used to be excited about Jericho coming on Raw.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where its a disappointment every time I see him now.


I remember the point when I was excited for any of my 90s heroes were on raw. Now all that I can hope for is Angle. Really could care less about any of them anymore.


----------



## Ledg

Still don't think any of these 4 guys are gonna win.

Some fuckery is happening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

You know what this show is missing? Concessions Kane. :vince5


----------



## ArcticArsenal

LadPro said:


> Was hoping for someone with a bit more star-power than Cesaro.
> 
> *Not a great Raw*.
> 
> AJ better win this shit.


That's been nice, its been horrible. For a post WM Raw, its been a disgrace either Vince ain't trying and is trying to stick it to the crowd or they have nothing to really pop the crowd. 

It's been a bad 2016 for WWE so far.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MAIN EVENT...let's go to a commercial break.


----------



## Oneiros

Why are they giving me hope? They will squash all of it next week or so.


----------



## Respect

This Camp WWE thing is so stupid. What adult wants to see that even with the "Adult stuff"?


----------



## Y.2.J

This is a fucking main event.

I know its the same writers/bookers, but fuck that Authority tag team main event bull shit.


----------



## SashaXFox

Please let Cesaro win.


----------



## Omega_VIK

:ti Owen screaming.


----------



## Marrakesh

Reigns first feud is Jericho? I guess this is similar to why they put Jericho with AJ. 

He'll carry the promos but does anyone take that matchup seriously? 

Also, Jericho's current conditioning is pretty bad and he has been really clumsy in his matches with AJ. I think age is catching up to him and I can't see Reigns being an ideal opponent for him :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

That Kevin Owens scream after getting slammed into the barricade :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

RapShepard said:


> Hold on hold on some of you guys read spoilers from a guy named FalcolnArrow and then wonder why the show is predictable or underwhelming???


To be fair, predictability isn't a bad thing. I mean, do you watch a 007 movie and think that James Bond might die? Probably not. Anyway, still a solid show I enjoy it but it did get a bit boring somewhere in the middle


----------



## RapShepard

Mainboy said:


> they should bring back the heavyweight championship.
> 
> Would give guys like Owens, Cesaro, AJ a few title Regins


What's the point fans will just bitch about their guy getting the jobber world title and not the title that the Vince guy has


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Y.2.J

Cesaro winning this would be good for Reigns. Easy way to turn heel.

If Y2J wins, the crowd will just cheer for Jericho (heel or not)...


----------



## Afrolatino

YEAH!
THIS IS WRESTLING.


----------



## MM10

Respect said:


> This Camp WWE thing is so stupid. What adult wants to see that even with the "Adult stuff"?


The same adults that watch south park, so....millions?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Everyone is a good option bar Jericho.


----------



## Desprado

Today no Dean?


----------



## Punt

These fucking losers are so annoying. The crowd I mean 

"This is wrestling" chants? fuck every one of them


----------



## 20083

"You stupid man!"

:lmao Love douchebag heel Jericho!


----------



## Dolorian

Nice spot


----------



## FightOwensFight

Owens in the best option, then in the match with Reigns you have the double turn that the fans would want.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Avada Kedavra said:


> Cesaro winning this would be good for Reigns. Easy way to turn heel.
> 
> If Y2J wins, the crowd will just cheer for Jericho (heel or not)...


Plus Cesaro will make Reigns look like a million bucks


----------



## TJC93

Cba with this match, just wanna sleep but can't be bothered missing something after sitting through all this crap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Osize10 said:


> confirmed this thread is a bunch of marks. WWE is developing a storyline with Owens and Zayn, and people actually think he was POWERBOMBED through a TABLE because he's hurt. Because when you're hurt, the best thing to do is get powerbombed through a table.
> 
> Marks...


Considering stars have been dropping like flies due to injuries in the last several months, it wouldn't be farfetched if Zayn actually did tweak something. If not, then no harm, no foul.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

I marked out back to back with Enzo Cass and Cesaro... is that healthy?


----------



## Y.2.J

I think AJ hit that shoulder hard...looked botched kinda.


----------



## RapShepard

Stinger Fan said:


> To be fair, predictability isn't a bad thing. I mean, do you watch a 007 movie and think that James Bond might die? Probably not. Anyway, still a solid show I enjoy it but it did get a bit boring somewhere in the middle


Well with that it's more on how he will get out than thinking he might die.

But on the flip if you read spoilers on his escape sequence you kind of lose the right to scream predictable and underwhelming when you see it.

Agree Raw took its traditional third hour meh break. But Enzo and Cass plus Cesaro was a nice boost of adrenaline for the end


----------



## Dolorian

What is it with Owen screaming like a madman in this match? :lol


----------



## 20083

Nice!


----------



## -XERO-

Ratman said:


> They really kept that shit WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO theme?


----------



## TripleG

He looked like he was going for a package piledriver and then changed his mind mid move.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

wkc_23 said:


>


THE CHAMP we NEED!


----------



## RapShepard

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I marked out back to back with Enzo Cass and Cesaro... is that healthy?


Very it's how wrestling should feel.


----------



## Dolorian

Botched power bomb


----------



## dclikewah

RapShepard said:


> Hold on hold on some of you guys read spoilers from a guy named FalcolnArrow and then wonder why the show is predictable or underwhelming???


I've said this for years. Makes no sense to me, I don't understand the point in reading spoilers and getting mad when they end up being true.


----------



## Victor Chaos

If it weren't for TNA, the WWE would have the worst announcers in wrestling.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Headliner said:


> So guidos act like that. Not blacks. Ok.:mj


Yes. They're jersey caricatures. That's why they say "how you doin'" and sound like Meowth.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I lowkey hope Jericho wins just so I'm not tempted to watch next week.


----------



## Prayer Police

stupid haircut!


----------



## MyaTheBee

That 450 was beautiful...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I marked out back to back with Enzo Cass and Cesaro... is that healthy?


Too bad Bayley wasn't added. :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre

The G.O.A.T said:


> If it weren't for TNA, the WWE would have the worst announcers in wrestling.


they need to go with Mauro and and Graves


----------



## Oneiros

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I marked out back to back with Enzo Cass and Cesaro... is that healthy?


That makes two of us. It makes up for no Bayley.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

Cesaro looks as ideal WWE "The Man" material as Reigns does. Not that much of an underdog.


----------



## Stormbringer

Randy Lahey said:


> MAIN EVENT...let's go to a commercial break.


It's just wrestling....


----------



## TripleG

What's Cesaro missing again Vince? 

Oh that's right, the crowd tonight is insane. They aren't reliable.


----------



## Brollins

Cesaro is over. Beautiful!


----------



## TD_DDT

Cesaro is so over.


----------



## finalnight

This crowd can't count for shit lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Chris Helico! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

This is great.


----------



## FightOwensFight

fuck off Jericho


----------



## wkc_23

This is def. a PPV worthy match.


----------



## The Game

Someone want to fill me in? I just got home and don't know what's happened. 

ALL I SEE IS CESARO IS BACK. YEEESS


----------



## FightOwensFight

Don't want Owens to win so they can feed him to Reigns, unless a double turn happens.


----------



## DeeGirl

Cesaro oozes class.


----------



## TwistedLogic

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> Cesaro looks as ideal WWE "The Man" material as Reigns does. Not that much of an underdog.


But he doesn't speak American :miz


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Best WM match...........oh it's RAW.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Cesaro still doesn't connect with the fans :vince4


----------



## sbzero546

Awesome transitions


----------



## Stinger Fan

RapShepard said:


> Well with that it's more on how he will get out than thinking he might die.
> 
> But on the flip if you read spoilers on his escape sequence you kind of lose the right to scream predictable and underwhelming when you see it.
> 
> Agree Raw took its traditional third hour meh break. But Enzo and Cass plus Cesaro was a nice boost of adrenaline for the end


It's understandable why spoilers might ruin the experience but sometimes it can enhance it for some. Anyway, that's not the point, the show has been fairly good I like it . I agree that Enzo and Cass really helped turn it around for the main event, which was needed.


----------



## TJC93

Scavet said:


> Someone want to fill me in? I just got home and don't know what's happened.
> 
> ALL I SEE IS CESARO IS BACK. YEEESS


Miz wins IC title.

Enzo and Cass.

That's about it


----------



## Stormbringer

TripleG said:


> What's Cesaro missing again Vince?
> 
> Oh that's right, the crowd tonight is insane. They aren't reliable.


In this case he'd be right. 60 percent of the crowd will be back in Europe tomorrow.

In other news, this Raw main event is 3/4 ROH.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Yassss!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

amazing match
only thing that would ruin it would be a Jericho win


----------



## The Power that Be

God this f***king crowd is annoying, thank god all the neckbeards will be back home or back in Europe next week.


----------



## MM10

My God AJ!


----------



## Dolorian

This match is rocking my socks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

These near falls are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Y.2.J

Anyone but Jericho...please..


----------



## Mra22

Great match


----------



## DoubtGin

Jericho being treated like a big deal. Oh how I've missed this.


----------



## FightOwensFight

This match is better than Wrestlemania


----------



## What A Maneuver

Nice to see the number 1 contenders match is good. Lord knows the title matches are going to be lackluster for a while....


----------



## D-Bag

Best sharpshooter I've seen in a long time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy

Fucking yassssssssssssssssss


----------



## Lok

STYLES WON!


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ Styles - I will take it.


----------



## Boss

FUAS FAUISNVFLAS HFASLVHFUKCDHK H1111111111111111


----------



## DeeGirl

YES


----------



## TwistedLogic

Well I didn't see that coming.


----------



## TripleG

AJ STYLES IS GETTING A WWE TITLE SHOT!!!!!! YES!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

AJ wins! Good for him!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Wow....Styles? Interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ gonna job to Roman.

:lmao


----------



## almostfamous

HOLY SHIT AJ STYLES!!!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee

Match is fantastic...


----------



## wwetna1

But they buried Styles and the Clash


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: AJ!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

:surprise:No way!


----------



## Dolorian

Woa AJ Styles!


----------



## finalnight

No joke, this match was better than any match last night and I actually thought last night was fine.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman's heel turn


----------



## MM10

He fucking did it!!!!!! Great job WWE!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mind blown!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Styles gonna win that title at Extreme Rules. ;D


----------



## drew8117

Whelp AJ.


----------



## ZachS22

Reigns heel turn 100% locked in.

Also lol at the assholes saying AJ was done after last night.


----------



## watts63

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nice AJ Wins.

The promo battles are going to be painful but good to see AJ getting a title match


----------



## LadPro

YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redzero

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Y.2.J

YES!!! I can accept that!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

rejhenherjg OMG OMG OMG OKG


----------



## Headliner

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YESSSSSS THAT HE WON

NOOOOOOOOOO THAT HE'S GETTING FED TO FUCKING REIGNS.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WOW


----------



## Mra22

Yes !!!! The styles clash actually finishes someone :mark:


----------



## hou713

So there you go, Roman Reigns is definitely on his way to a heel turn


----------



## Blade Runner

Now the WWE are just feeding the Roman boos :lol


----------



## elo

HOLY FUCK AJ STYLESSS!!!!!!!!

VINCE I FORGIVE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda

Hey guys, remember when Styles lost one match and he was buried and would never amount to anything?


----------



## razzathereaver

Honestly, any result outside of Jericho would have been good.


----------



## Lothario

Ok. Either they're turning Roman or Vince is crazier than I thought.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Styles #1 contender -- first fucking thing they've done right all year.


----------



## 20083

Sickkkk finish! Awesome!


----------



## PacoAwesome

B-but AJ is buried and going to mid card heel...see people , AJ losing last night didn't mean shit


----------



## The Renegade

Your move, IWC..


----------



## Randy Lahey

Yeah I'm sure AJ Stylez vs Roman Reigns will draw lol...


----------



## Oneiros

WOW. I wasn't expecting that.

Roman has to go full heel after this or he will be swallowed at Payback.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Styles gets feed to Reigns fuck off, although who cares he lost to Jericho now at least he got the number one contender spot.


----------



## MyaTheBee

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl

Reigns is going to get shat on when he squashes AJ :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

I think the match quality will be great. 

But good lord fuck the promos between Styles and Roman


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

OH FUCK YES MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## TJC93

So is this setting up the Bullet Club turning AJ heel?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

And so the new era begins............


----------



## watts63

ROMAN DON'T WANT NONE!


----------



## wkc_23

I'm coo with AJ Styles being the number 1 contender


----------



## SpeedStick

What in the world? Styles vs Reigns at Payback for the belt


----------



## TwistedLogic

Spoiler: Roman wins.


----------



## NakNak

AJ won...Reigns will turn, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark: :mark: AAAAHAHHHHHHHHYEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Stinger Fan

Very surprised AJ won that , happy for him and at least he got his win back against Jericho and a title shot out of it . So thats a positive


----------



## TKOK

:ti and people where saying he got buried. hell yeah.


----------



## RapShepard

Heel Reigns to stomp the shit out of Styles in an epic match I'm with it


----------



## drew8117

Roman will be the heel in any match against AJ obviously.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Raw closes with AJ. Who would've ever thought that would happen?


----------



## MEMS

That's cool they gave this crowd exactly what it wanted, but my lord are people going to be pissed when Roman spears this guy into oblivion.


----------



## sbzero546

Wasnt that move banned LOL


----------



## almostfamous

Well I admit I am shocked by that result. Reigns vs AJ should be a breath of fresh air. PUMPED!


----------



## Oneiros

Best WM match and it wasn't even Wrestlemania.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## NXT Only

Great fucking match, more of that less bullshit


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DeeGuy said:


> Great to have Cesaro back, but damn I really miss Rollins :mj2


I don't. Rollins can stay on the shelf for all I care.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Imagine Styles and Reigns cutting a promo with each other

Dear o dear


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Everyone that bitched about Jericho going over last night can shut the fuck up now


----------



## Joseph92

I am kind if surprised AJ won. Now it will be face vs face. Unless they turn Reings heel?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Styles gonna still lose to shitty ass Reigns  But this is awesome he is being pushed right now, amazing match and show. Maybe Balor Club can help him kill Reigns.*


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Great Fatal 4 way match at the end and Enzo and Cass segment plus the Wyatts turning face, saved a otherwise very disappointing Pot WM Raw.


----------



## Redzero

Bullet Club INC boys.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Perfect time for a Roman Reigns Heel turn.....They have to do it...Seriously.


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

I wanted AJ or Owens to win, so I'm glad about this. 

Unfortunately the show as a whole wasn't that entertaining despite the new-ish talent, and I still don't believe that WWE aren't simply pushing the likes of Styles and Owens out of necessity. I think that's me done for the forseeable future.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Guess Vince wants to bury the Indy maid star with his home brewed creation


----------



## Steve Black Man

How is it that WWE craps the bed with WrestleMania, and then delivers the best RAW in God knows when?


----------



## sbzero546

GOOD ENDING! #FuckRomanReigns


----------



## AngryConsumer

Please GOD don't let this be a goddamn feeding frenzy for Reigns.


----------



## Mra22

What would be sweet is if the bullet club helps AJ win the title


----------



## mgman

Wow this has been an extremely fun RAW


----------



## Y.2.J

Awesome stuff.

Y2J won the low key WWE vs TNA feud. Now AJ can move out of that and head into the main event scene.

Good episode of RAW, the debuts of Enzo & Cass, Cesaro returning, and AJ winning really redeemed the show.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Styles Clash... 1, 2, 3

:shiiit:bryan2:rock1:harper:sodone:sodone


----------



## Martins

TJC93 said:


> So is this setting up the Bullet Club turning AJ heel?


So that Reigns can overcome the odds and beat the shit out of all of them eventually.

Edit: Either that or they both remain faces, Styles will be the little indy underdog and Reigns will beat him on Payback. "But he'll put up a hell of a fight " 8*D


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman has to turn cause when he pins Styles :heston


----------



## 3ddie93

Wow, didn't think they'd put Styles against Roman he'll just get booed even more.


----------



## Roxinius

Aj wins the title so regins can win it back and be a 4 time champ in under a year


----------



## RiCkeH

Pardon the Pun.

AJ is a phenominal wrestler and has skills that are absolutely mind blowing.

BUT - I don't think even AJ can keep Roman Reigns to a good/interesting fight.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Sweet. After the massive dissapointment of mania they've clawed back some momentum. 

Keep it up WWE don't just fall back into your normal patterns.


----------



## Victor Chaos

1. Don't give A.J. or Roman a microphone.
2. A.J. better effing go over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

STYLES WINS! :mark:

I expect Jericho to screw him in the title match, though.


----------



## dclikewah

But AJ got buried at Mania I heard?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Enzo and Cass, Cesaro, and Styles winning the Fatal 4 Way? Excellent end to a mediocre show.

Where are all those people crying about Styles being a non-factor now? I thought they were building Jericho to challenge Reigns, or that Owens might be the guy. Never expected AJ though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Reigns MUST be a heel for this matchup against Styles.


----------



## B. [R]

They knew it was a waste of time putting Dean on the show after that loss, he really got the short end of the stick with WM; but that's nothing new.


----------



## 20083

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Barrett gives no fucks anymore.


:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Makes sense, couldn't have been against KO or Jericho since both are heels and we need Roman as the heel. Cesaro is nice but he really wouldn't have been as good a match as Styles against Roman over all. We also had the Cesaro vs Roman match already before Cesaro was injured.


----------



## drew8117

Did e Wyatt's actually turn face?

Maybe they did...but it wasn't clear at all. Even if they beat down that LoN crap group.


----------



## ironyman

Well I'll be damned. Hard to hate on seeing AJ get the win. It is certainly something different as well.


----------



## finalnight

I am guessing Jericho is about to finish up this run. His band has a gig on Wednesday.


----------



## RapShepard

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Everyone that bitched about Jericho going over last night can shut the fuck up now


Nah now they'll switch to whines of "AJs going to get buried by Reigns"


----------



## SashaXFox

Styles v reigns Battleground 
Bullet club returns
Aj turns heel
This leads to Rollins face return which leads to
Shield v Bullet club.


----------



## GCA-FF

MEMS said:


> That's cool they gave this crowd exactly what it wanted, but my lord are people going to be pissed when Roman spears this guy into oblivion.


And I'll be one of them. :crying:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mister Sinister said:


> Styles Clash... 1, 2, 3
> 
> :shiiit:bryan2:rock1:harper:sodone:sodone


About damn time. They were jobbing that move.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

This would be a great way to turn roman full heel. Hes already half-way-there.
Putting him against styles will put him over the heel mark.

And great fucking raw. Fun as fuck. And i like that it look like the new call-ups are going
to be parsed out. And not heaped on us all at once. At least i think thats what WWE is doing...[?].


----------



## Y.2.J

That's how you book an episode of RAW.

Start off strong with the McMahons, let the Wyatt's wipe out the LON, debuts from Apollo & Corbin in the middle, and finish off very strong with Enzo & Cass, Cesaro returning and AJ Styles winning.


----------



## Boss

Up until that match, this was going to be my last Raw for a long time.


----------



## ElTerrible

What a nightmare for the hardcore wwe stans of WF. They can choose between Reigns and the TNA Icon as WWE world champion.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Great match and fresh ending for Raw. 

Happy for Styles but...

Really wanted Cesaro to win


----------



## Galcyon

Well I doubt AJ will win the title, but God Damn that was good to see him win the number one contendership!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Oh wow the promo battles AJ should not be the best promo in a feud.


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

The Power that Be said:


> God this f***king crowd is annoying, thank god all the neckbeards will be back home or back in Europe next week.


They made raw alot more entertaining tonight kudos to them:grin2:


----------



## Headliner

Jericho will probably screw AJ unless Jericho is added to make it a triple threat. Either way I'm happy AJ won, but I'm not a fan of him getting fed to Reigns.


----------



## the fox

another prove how the term buried is overused here


----------



## Stinger Fan

Man, I wonder what happens to Cesaro after tonight.


----------



## What is a Heel

No Dean... No Balor... Ugh

But Enzo and Cass was great. Wyatt as a face might actually work! Crews and Corbin are meh.

One can hope they turn Roman and gang jump AJ to debut Balor and Co. Could be the shield but infinitely better (because no Roman).


----------



## Geeee

I like Shane's style of being in charge of Raw. Just stay the fuck out of the way. Too much authority figure crap the last 20 years.

Also, main event better than any match on Wrestlemania? I think so!


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> What a nightmare for the hardcore wwe stans of WF. They can choose between Reigns and the TNA Icon as WWE world champion.


Or Triple H can walk out at the ppv, cash in his rematch, and pin the mf who wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Worst post Mania Raw in the modern era.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Steve Black Man said:


> How is it that WWE craps the bed with WrestleMania, and then delivers the best RAW in God knows when?


You thought that was great, god are standards have dropped. One of the worst Post WM Raws in a long long time. Aside from a great Fatal 4 way (better then any match on WM 32) and Enzo and Cass segment, it was just blah.


----------



## SiON

Reigns as a heel is a must.. Will it save him? Will it make him better? Maybe maybe not BUT it will open up so many more fueds for the title.


----------



## rjvcrisen5

YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AJ STYLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RIP AJ STYLES' WWE career


----------



## Mikecala98

Styles over Reigns leading to Styles vs. Nakamura at Summerslam? I'll need to overspend on tickets for that.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Chicago PPV
Styles Roman
Miz Ryder
SAwft Dudleyz
Owens Zayn
Cesaro vs ??? LEsnar
Flair Hart

I can dream


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

first time watching raw from beginning to end in a long time


----------



## BraAndPantiesMatch

It _is_ stupid that AJ lost to Jericho last night and is now the No 1 Contender, so cut the sarcasm some of you


----------



## BULLETCLUB4LYFE90

BAH GAWD WHA AN UPSET!!!! AJ STYLES WINS!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario

B. [R] said:


> They knew it was a waste of time putting Dean on the show after that loss, he really got the short end of the stick with WM; but that's nothing new.


Yup. You can't job a guy out like that and think he'll be fine. Rock and maybe Bryan are the only two guys in the last 15 years or so that could survive the booking Ambrose has endured. Him going away for a week or two is the best thing that can happen for him. He's been ruined almost beyond repair as a face.


----------



## RapShepard

It mean they were foreshadowing the heel turn for Reigns heavy with him basically brushing off Styles and Zayn. But as seen with Cena it might just be a tease. Either way should be a fire match. 

But the Bullet Club can't debut. That would just be desperate because Reigns isn't going to get sympathy getting beat up by the Bullet Club nor should he beat the Bullet Club


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Stinger Fan said:


> Man, I wonder what happens to Cesaro after tonight.


Lesnar


----------



## DGenerationMC

Stinger Fan said:


> Man, I wonder what happens to Cesaro after tonight.


Hopefully he works his way to a title shot against Reigns by the summer. Would love to see those two get a chance to tear down the house on PPV. It'd be good for both guys.


----------



## 20083

Soooo - Roman v AJ on the mic will be fun?

:sodone


----------



## Marrakesh

Interesting.

WWE are not going with a full blown heel turn with Reigns but are embracing the boo's with this 'He's not a good or bad guy, he's THE guy' 

It's doubtful it will work :ti but clearly this is what they are looking to adopt and Styles should be able to give him a fantastic match at payback. 

One thing it also does is give a lot of the discontented fans from last night a reason to keep watching their main event. 

This was not a great show by any means overall but the last match was very good and Enzo/Cass are a breath of fresh air on the main roster. 

Cesaro is back, Rollins is back next month according to Falconarrow, Orton is back soon and Samoa Joe is still going to debut at a later date (again according to Falconarrow) and something big is planned for him possibly involving HHH. 

On paper this sounds promising but for now I think it is time to take a little break from WWE and jut check any clips or matches that are worth viewing. I'm burned out after this weekend.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Stinger Fan said:


> Man, I wonder what happens to Cesaro after tonight.


He needs to be the man.

But they'll make him Miz's feud.


----------



## Steve Black Man

I can't remember a RAW as good as this one in recent memory (yes, I'm including the one here Roman beat Sheamus for he title) Pretty much from top to bottom, it was great. I few hiccups when the 3rd hour started, but nothing major.

And that ending. Was totally expecting Jericho to win, especially when he hit the Codebreaker.


----------



## Rise

Nobody sees what is going to happen? AJ is going to have his #1 contender spot stripped because Shane's decisions will be null and void come next week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Midnight Rocker said:


> Soooo - Roman v AJ on the mic will be fun?
> 
> :sodone


Just let the crowds cut the promos for them.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It was a decent post mania Raw. A lot of debuts and at least we're getting a FRESH main event match up with AJ STYLES in the mix! :mark:


----------



## MM10

This could really set up something great. A lot of people dont know just how good of a heel Styles is. He does his best mic work when heel, he changes up his walk, mannerisms, look, everything. 

If Bullet Club debut and win him the belt, they would be insanely over and get an even better AJ Styles because of it.


----------



## Tommy-V

Next PPV is in Chicago. Perfect time to turn Reigns heel.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Just gotta stay positive. AJ Styles is main eventing a PPV.*


----------



## Mister Sinister

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> It _is_ stupid that AJ lost to Jericho last night and is now the No 1 Contender, so cut the sarcasm some of you


WM made them 1:1, but tonight Styles pinned Y2J to become the number 1 contender. It's all gravy now.


----------



## ElTerrible

fatal 4 way was excellent. Guess that what happens, whem you put a few guys in the ring that can still go.


----------



## SpeedStick

BraAndPantiesMatch said:


> It _is_ stupid that AJ lost to Jericho last night and is now the No 1 Contender, so cut the sarcasm some of you


WWE 50/50 booking


----------



## sbzero546

SO AJ does all the work at Payback and Reigns finishes him with the Superman punch and Spear. Ridiculous but am waiting for them to add another superstar to make it a triple threat match


----------



## RapShepard

They should have Reigns steal the Bullet Club just to piss off people


----------



## Steve Black Man

ArcticArsenal said:


> You thought that was great, god are standards have dropped. One of the worst Post WM Raws in a long long time. Aside from a great Fatal 4 way (better then any match on WM 32) and Enzo and Cass segment, it was just blah.


Yup. Far superior to the Post WM Raw from last year, which completely tapered off after the first half.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

ShowStopper said:


> Worst post Mania Raw in the modern era.


It was woeful wasn't it, even though the Fatal 4 way was a better match then anything on WM 32 card. It was great pity AJ is getting fed to Reigns. But at least he gets to main event in the WWE. No Balor Club, Bayley, Samoa Joe. Like Corbin and Crews but neither are the real stars of NXT. Enzo and Cass were great. 

Miz winning the bloody IC title was awful booking. Reigns once again booed out of the building, two years before Bryan got one of the biggest pops of the night walking out as Champion, how times have changed. Great to see Cesaro back. 

No big returns or legends, none of NXT bigger stars debut and this Raw nearly killed of the crowd (not one of the best post WM crowds I must say) aside from the last two segments.


----------



## sbzero546

Tommy-V said:


> Next PPV is in Chicago. Perfect time to turn Reigns heel.


We should cheer him. WWE wouldn't know what to do :brock4


----------



## The Adorable One

"Fresh" is the word of the night. Lots of new faces and refreshing matchups. Kudos to creative on delivering a really good RAW (I haven't said that too often).


----------



## Cesaro Section

Ayyyyy!! Cesaro gets an big comeback in the Main Event and not some shitty throwaway, to an outstanding reception! 

AJ Styles is your new #1 contender!

And @Legit BOSS looks like your boy Reigns looks to be transitioning his much anticipated Heel Turn, both in mannerisms and matchup!


If WWE has taught us anything, approach with caution cause it can all be turned to shit within a week but this was very enjoyable for me tonight!


----------



## Osize10

Well I was wrong. Maybe something deeper going on with Zayn. I don't have faith that the WWE would develop a worthwhile non-title feud


----------



## RapShepard

sbzero546 said:


> SO AJ does all the work at Payback and Reigns finishes him with the Superman punch and Spear. Ridiculous but am waiting for them to add another superstar to make it a triple threat match


All the work well he'll be doing the flying moves and Reigns will do the striking moves sounds like both of them working to me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ArcticArsenal said:


> It was woeful wasn't it, even though the Fatal 4 way was a better match then anything on WM 32 card. It was great pity AJ is getting fed to Reigns. But at least he gets to main event in the WWE. No Balor Club, Bayley, Samoa Joe. Like Corbin and Crews but neither are the real stars of NXT. Enzo and Cass were great.
> 
> Miz winning the bloody IC title was awful booking. Reigns once again booed out of the building, two years before Bryan got one of the biggest pops of the night walking out as Champion, how times have changed. Great to see Cesaro back.
> 
> No big returns or legends, none of NXT bigger stars debut and this Raw nearly killed of the crowd (not one of the best post WM crowds I must say) aside from the last two segments.


Yep. Literally nothing happened until Enzo and Cass debuted and that was well after 10:30. Very boring up until then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tommy-V said:


> Next PPV is in Chicago. Perfect time to turn Reigns heel.


Or Bullet Club debut.


----------



## sbzero546

OMG!! LOL this national championship game


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Roman vs Styles
Owens vs Zayn
Cesaro vs Miz
Ambrose vs Play-Doh


----------



## Zac512

TheLooseCanon said:


> Or Bullet Club debut.


Doesnt Finn Balor need to transition away from his demon gimmick before he starts Bullet Club back up? or maybe they can call it "demon club" lol


----------



## What is a Heel

WWE should sign Kenny Omega and make Balor Club Balor, AJ, and Omega. Best stable ever?


----------



## ArcticArsenal

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Literally nothing happened until Enzo and Cass debuted and that was well after 10:30. Very boring up until then.


That was 3:30 in the morning here, I was hoping WWE would do something special and prove me wrong. Shame really.


----------



## Steve Black Man

I really don't know what the hell people want. We got a Wyatt face turn, Crews, Corbin, and Enzo and Cass making their RAW debuts, No Authority, No part timers stealing the spotlight from main roster players, Cesaro returning, and awesome Fatal Four Way match, and AJ Styles becoming number one contender.

I bitch as much as anybody about this company, but they delivered a great show. It's sad to see people so jaded.


----------



## Denny Crane

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Stinger Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wonder what happens to Cesaro after tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar
Click to expand...

They kill his fans by him replacing Barrett in the League of Nations, thinking he can save the group and get them over


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Zac512 said:


> Doesnt Finn Balor need to transition away from his demon gimmick before he starts Bullet Club back up? or maybe they can call it "demon club" lol


He only did the painting gimmick when he went full heel with the Bullet Club. So it will work but he should only do it for the big matches.


----------



## marshal99

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman vs Styles
> Owens vs Zayn
> Cesaro vs Miz
> Ambrose vs Play-Doh


Cesaro doesn't need the IC title pls. Time to move him up the ranks.


----------



## Zac512

Steve Black Man said:


> I really don't know what the hell people want. We got a Wyatt face turn, Crews, Corbin, and Enzo and Cass making their RAW debuts, No Authority, No part timers stealing the spotlight from main roster players, Cesaro returning, and awesome Fatal Four Way match, and AJ Styles becoming number one contender.
> 
> I bitch as much as anybody about this company, but they delivered a great show. It's sad to see people so jaded.


There is literally NOTHING wwe can do to stop the internet bitching here. 

Im convinced that some people only watch wrestling to play booker and to bitch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

marshal99 said:


> Cesaro doesn't need the IC title pls. Time to move him up the ranks.


Hope it's Cesaro vs Lesnar but WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

Man these are the type of episodes we need. The ones that leave us questions. What's next for the women? What the hell is Cesaro gonna do? Bray Wyatt face? Whats gonna happen in the Reigns, Styles build up?

I am currently excited lOL


----------



## RapShepard

Zac512 said:


> There is literally NOTHING wwe can do to stop the internet bitching here.
> 
> Im convinced that some people only watch wrestling to play booker and to bitch.


Some really do lol. But aye as long as they're tuning in right


----------



## marshal99

Steve Black Man said:


> I really don't know what the hell people want. We got a Wyatt face turn, Crews, Corbin, and Enzo and Cass making their RAW debuts, No Authority, No part timers stealing the spotlight from main roster players, Cesaro returning, and awesome Fatal Four Way match, and AJ Styles becoming number one contender.
> 
> I bitch as much as anybody about this company, but they delivered a great show. It's sad to see people so jaded.


Is it really a face turn though ? Wyatts has been doing their own thing for a while , taking on faces and heels alike.

They confronted the league of nations on RAW a few months back.


----------



## RapShepard

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Man these are the type of episodes we need. The ones that leave us questions. What's next for the women? What the hell is Cesaro gonna do? Bray Wyatt face? Whats gonna happen in the Reigns, Styles build up?
> 
> I am currently excited lOL


Right cliffhangers galore


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Steve Black Man said:


> I really don't know what the hell people want. We got a Wyatt face turn, Crews, Corbin, and Enzo and Cass making their RAW debuts, No Authority, No part timers stealing the spotlight from main roster players, Cesaro returning, and awesome Fatal Four Way match, and AJ Styles becoming number one contender.
> 
> I bitch as much as anybody about this company, but they delivered a great show. It's sad to see people so jaded.


You thought it was awesome and a lot thought it was poor glad you enjoyed it, I didn't think it was great at all Steve thought it was piss poor to be honest. For me after such a poor WM I was expecting bigger just felt like another awful Raw to me. Maybe I'm hard to please but seen Sasha and Becky pushed aside for a jobber for the Womens title, The bloody Miz wins the IC belt of all people.

The last two segments saved this Raw's ass.


----------



## ironyman

TheLooseCanon said:


> RIP AJ STYLES' WWE career


Yeah, he is just being catapulted to the main event already. Poor AJ. Even if he loses it will be better than feuding against Jericho or being stuck in the mid-card. They are giving him a massive push.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Zac512 said:


> There is literally NOTHING wwe can do to stop the internet bitching here.
> 
> Im convinced that some people only watch wrestling to play booker and to bitch.


Normally I'm right there bitching with everyone else. Luckily, I don't seem to be suffering from this condition...


----------



## Lariatoh!

Cesaro vs. Nakamura please.


----------



## ironyman

Yeah, some people will never be happy. I don't care what they do. We actually have something that looks fresh going forward and some exciting new talent as well.


----------



## the fox

can finn balor and Aj styles exist in the same group? 
imagine if the bullet club or whatever their name will be appeared in payback costing roman the championship and dominating both wwe and nxt and to beat them Roman somehow reformed the shield with Ambrose and the returning Seth Rollins!

The Shield vs Bullet club could actually deliver some great matches and promos


----------



## cyrus_cesar

So I missed most of Raw because of work and the Nova game...Did Reigns turn heel or something? I love AJ, but gave him no shot to win tonight. I'm kind of confused, but I'm rooting for Styles. Should be an interesting encounter


----------



## greasykid1

Great raw tonight. Exciting, putting over fresh talent in new roles and introducing new faces.

What this shows is that creative DO know what the fans want, and they ARE capable of delivering, even if it's only for some episodes here and there. They just choose to feed us boring crap most of the time.

And what makes me sad at this point is that both Cena and Cesaro were ready to go for Wrestlemania, but they were purposefully kept off the card in order for an unsurprising return helping out The Rock and a return on RAW the next day.

It's like they make mania terrible only so they could make RAW better by comparison.

I'm not complaining at all about RAW itself. But now that their hand has been revealed, it just hints at what Mania could have been.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

ironyman said:


> Yeah, some people will never be happy. I don't care what they do. We actually have something that looks fresh going forward and some exciting new talent as well.


Or we have certain standards we expect and we don't accept everything they shovel in front of us. Whats Fresh going forward then? Everyone getting fed to Reigns that's nothing new.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Literally nothing happened until Enzo and Cass debuted and that was well after 10:30. Very boring up until then.


It honestly felt like a Raw after Extreme Rules


----------



## Steve Black Man

ArcticArsenal said:


> You thought it was awesome and a lot thought it was poor glad you enjoyed it, I didn't think it was great at all Steve thought it was piss poor to be honest. For me after such a poor WM I was expecting bigger just felt like another awful Raw to me. Maybe I'm hard to please but seen Sasha and Becky pushed aside for a jobber for the Womens title, The bloody Miz wins the IC belt of all people.
> 
> The last two segments saved this Raw's ass.


I seriously doubt that Sasha and Becky are being "pushed to the side", and Miz has been working his ass off as of late, and deserves a little recognition.

But I'll give you those two segments, and throw in the meh tables match as well. Still, that's three bad segments over three hours of RAW. I'd be praising the Gods if that became the standard going forward.


----------



## MyaTheBee

This was a good RAW (finally) yet people still bitch...Vince was right. You can't fucking please everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bubba Chuck said:


> It honestly felt like a Raw after Extreme Rules


I'm missing what happened that was so great until Enzo and Cass debuted. Before that, which was like 20 minutes before the end of the show, EVERYONE in this thread was complaining. :lol


----------



## youmakemeleery

Steve Black Man said:


> I really don't know what the hell people want. We got a Wyatt face turn, Crews, Corbin, and Enzo and Cass making their RAW debuts, No Authority, No part timers stealing the spotlight from main roster players, Cesaro returning, and awesome Fatal Four Way match, and AJ Styles becoming number one contender.
> 
> I bitch as much as anybody about this company, but they delivered a great show. It's sad to see people so jaded.


Because they literally made last night mean nothing.

Shane controls Raw for one night, after losing to The Undertaker. Why not just let him win?

Shane doesn't immediately announce anything, but hangs around backstage all night.

Apollo Crews as your NXT call-up?

League of Nations vs. The New Day again, but with the correct ending.

Right after this, the League decides that even though they essentially tied, that Wade Barrett needs to be beaten? And for some reason Bray decided to go after them, because they've been made into punk bitches by all faces.

Like, loser vs. loser feud? Yay?

They are turning Wyatt face not because it makes sense or because the fans want it, but because every face has already humiliated them. They are a far cry away from Elimination Chamber 2014 when they were GODS.

All WWE has to do is have a fatal-four-way of who gets fed to Reigns next to make you happy?

No Dean Ambrose. Nothing from HHH or Steph about what happened. 

How about AJ Styles losing to Jericho and then he is supposed to challenge Reigns? 

Oh, and The Miz is now IC champ. They legit made it the jobber title again. Yay?

It's so inconsistent it makes me angry.


----------



## ironyman

ArcticArsenal said:


> Or we have certain standards we expect and we don't accept everything they shovel in front of us. Whats Fresh going forward then? Everyone getting fed to Reigns that's nothing new.


The new talent being called up and Reigns facing someone like AJ rather than one of the usual suspects. Even if AJ loses, they are still shooting a guy like him straight to the top. Which bodes well going forward, considering the talent pool they have to draw from. 

And I'll complain about Reigns once he has been around dominating the scene for a decade like Cena. Until then, I have no problem with what is being shown after tonight. Even the women's division is fantastic and stands to get even better with talent like Bayley and Asuka.


----------



## Steve Black Man

ShowStopper said:


> I'm missing what happened that was so great until Enzo and Cass debuted. Before that, which was like 20 minutes before the end of the show, EVERYONE in this thread was complaining. :lol


Wyatt face turn (hopefully), Apollo Crews debuting, Baron Corbin making his Raw debut and wrecking Ziggler...


----------



## bullshitter

Putting reigns in the default heel position against styles makes me happy because they're possibly acknowledging what he is.

Cesaro back cool.

Owens/Sami cool

Crews shrugs

Natty v Charlotte odd 

7/10 show best in a long while


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Steve Black Man said:


> I seriously doubt that Sasha and Becky are being "pushed to the side", and Miz has been working his ass off as of late, and deserves a little recognition.
> 
> But I'll give you those two segments, and throw in the meh tables match as well. Still, that's three bad segments over three hours of RAW. I'd be praising the Gods if that became the standard going forward.


After that segment they are been pushed aside for a while maybe not for long, I was expecting another triple threat at Payback with Sasha winning the title then. But I think that won't be happening for a while.

Why in the hell not let him win last night, Vince shitted on the entire crowd last night might as well lay it on some more. I rather it went to a Samoa Joe or someone who get the interest up again, but the Miz sorry the guy is useless and he won't bring anything new to it.

I thought the last two segments were excellent, won't deny that. I thought the fatal 4 way was awesome, better then anything on the WM card. Just very meh aside from that, I was expecting a Balor Club debut or Samoa Joe something to make up for last night debacle. Maybe I ask for too much


----------



## ironyman

Apollo Crews is amazing. A guy that big moving like a cruiser weight.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

Steve Black Man said:


> Wyatt face turn (hopefully), Apollo Crews debuting, Baron Corbin making his Raw debut and wrecking Ziggler...


Decent for a mid summer Raw but not a Post WM one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Steve Black Man said:


> Wyatt face turn (hopefully), Apollo Crews debuting, Baron Corbin making his Raw debut and wrecking Ziggler...


Wyatt face turn is far from a gurantee, possible, though. Even still, what's so great about that? Wyatts don't really make sense as faces.

I like Crews alot. Lot of fun to watch in the ring. But even the people who watch NXT every week say he isn't ready yet and he's been getting booked terribly in NXT recently. This call up is odd, but I do like him.

Corbin, I don't know what to think of. Guess we'll see on that one.

Last 20 mins of Raw picked up for sure. But the first two hours and 20 mins were a bit rough, especially for post Mania. They managed to even kill a post Mania crowd up for awhile up until the Enzo and Cass debut. It was better than your weekly average Raw; but as for post Mania Raw's; it was meh at best, at least IMO. Nothing wrong with disagreeing.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves

Raw was entertaining, but don't get too hyped people. Raw will be right back to the 3 Hour Death March starting next week. No promotion has been as good as trolling its fans as WWE.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Apollo Crews IS amazing..His athleticism is on another planet.


----------



## ArcticArsenal

ironyman said:


> The new talent being called up and Reigns facing someone like AJ rather than one of the usual suspects. Even if AJ loses, they are still shooting a guy like him straight to the top. Which bodes well going forward, considering the talent pool they have to draw from.
> 
> And I'll complain about Reigns once he has been around dominating the scene for a decade like Cena. Until then, I have no problem with what is being shown after tonight. Even the women's division is fantastic and stands to get even better with talent like Bayley and Asuka.


The new talent was okay, I like Crobin but he's no Samoa Joe and Crews at best will be a mid carder he didn't stand out too much on NXT. I like Enzo and Cass they will be nice on the tag team side of things.

Reigns is in for a long ass title run, don't kid yourself. He be going through crowd favourites until a Cena or one of Vince's pet project heels beat him. Anyone thinking he drop the strap in a month or two are crazy.

The Women's division is doing well but Charlotte is going for another few months with the title. Sasha won't be getting it until Summerslam if she's lucky.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Before we gets all excited, just want to remind everybody how hot last year's post-WM raw was, and how quickly it all went to shit. But there's some new stuff happening here that, for the first time in a very long time, I'm interested in following. Hopefully they just used this WM to kiss that all goodbye and they don't fall back on those back old habits. On the other hand, this _is_ WWE we're talking about...


----------



## Geeee

Y'know what I think I'd be down for Ziggler and Kane to bring their buddy cop act from that terrible-looking movie to Raw as a tag team gimmick.


----------



## Spaz350

MyaTheBee said:


> Apollo Crews IS amazing..His athleticism is on another planet.


He is athletically gifted, sure, but the man has ZERO charisma/character/personality. I don't dislike him, but he needs to be in NXT right now.


----------



## Slider575

Was the US Title even on Raw at all?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

ArcticArsenal said:


> The Women's division is doing well but Charlotte is going for another few months with the title. Sasha won't be getting it until Summerslam if she's lucky.


I'm okay with waiting until summerslam because I know it'll be the ultimate payoff :sasha3


----------



## HiddenFlaw

maryse is back :mark:


----------



## ironyman

Spaz350 said:


> He is athletically gifted, sure, but the man has ZERO charisma/character/personality. I don't dislike him, but he needs to be in NXT right now.


I just enjoy watching him perform. Talented as a mother fucker.


----------



## FITZ

I should have sold my tickets and watched at the hotel. It was a boring 3 hours for the most part.


----------



## Steve Black Man

youmakemeleery said:


> Because they literally made last night mean nothing.
> 
> Shane controls Raw for one night, after losing to The Undertaker. Why not just let him win?.
> 
> Shane doesn't immediately announce anything, but hangs around backstage all night.


Your complaining about Shane getting control of RAW? Storyline-wise, it makes sense. Vince was impressed by the lengths Shane went to to try and gain control of RAW that he threw him a bone, Pretty simple really. And I'm much happier seeing the "authority figure" hanging around back then I would be seeing him dominate the show top to bottom. 



youmakemeleery said:


> Apollo Crews as your NXT call-up?


Why not?



youmakemeleery said:


> League of Nations vs. The New Day again, but with the correct ending.
> 
> Right after this, the League decides that even though they essentially tied, that Wade Barrett needs to be beaten? And for some reason Bray decided to go after them, because they've been made into punk bitches by all faces.
> 
> Like, loser vs. loser feud? Yay?
> 
> They are turning Wyatt face not because it makes sense or because the fans want it, but because every face has already humiliated them. They are a far cry away from Elimination Chamber 2014 when they were GODS.


You take issue with WWE giving the Wyatt's a shakeup and turning them face? The crowds want to cheer for them anyways. It may actually give them direction, and it opens up a whole new door of potential opponents for Wyatt. I'm all for that.



youmakemeleery said:


> All WWE has to do is have a fatal-four-way of who gets fed to Reigns next to make you happy?


I root for the guys I want to see in the main event. While I'm not happy with the idea of Styles being fed to Reigns, I'm beyond happy that Styles is going to be main eventing a PPV, even if he does lose. Anybody who's under the impression that it's going to be a squash match is delusional. Styles will look strong. And who knows, maybe the outcome will surprise us?



youmakemeleery said:


> No Dean Ambrose. Nothing from HHH or Steph about what happened.


Dean not being on the show is a bit of a bummer, but the less the authority is on my screen, the better. I was terrified that we'd be getting 20 minutes of whining by Steph about being speared at 'Mania. 



youmakemeleery said:


> How about AJ Styles losing to Jericho and then he is supposed to challenge Reigns?


Jericho and Styles are 2-2, and he pinned Jericho clean in the fatal four way. Besides, it seems as though your issue is with the Wrestlemania result, not with what happened tonight.[/QUOTE]



youmakemeleery said:


> Oh, and The Miz is now IC champ. They legit made it the jobber title again. Yay?


Let's be real. Ryder never should have won the title at WrestleMania anyways. And Miz has been working his ass off lately, quietly becoming one of the top heels on the roster. He's due for a push.


----------



## zrc

Wouldn't be surprised if Ryder is released soon, and the Mania win was his carriage clock for the years he was there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FITZ said:


> I should have sold my tickets and watched at the hotel. It was a boring 3 hours for the most part.


You went and you were bored? Man, that sucks and isn't a good sign since you're not one of the 'negative ones.'


----------



## BigSillyFool

I thought it was a pretty good show. I'm also drunk, and I mean Irishly drunk. Seriously kids, never touch Poitin. Irish potato vodka and it's fucking lethal. But still I was sports entertained for 3 hours and not often I'll say that about RAW.


----------



## Steve Black Man

ShowStopper said:


> Wyatt face turn is far from a gurantee, possible, though. Even still, what's so great about that? Wyatts don't really make sense as faces.


Well, the Wyatts have been so damaged as heels that they absolutely needed a shakeup. Desperation? Probably, but it's hard to deny that the Wyatts (Bray, in particular) are still over. The fans obviously want to root for them, and now they have the chance. Add to that the fact that babyfaces are generally booked stronger than heels, and it could give the group a few much needed wins and restore some of their legitimacy.

Also, Wyatt has consistently had a "rage against the machine" vibe to him. Now, as a face (again, hopefully), he actually has a chance to. His character has always voiced his displeasure with "the system" and the want need to shake up the norm. For me, that falls far more in line with a babyface mentality then that of a heel.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Steve Black Man said:


> Well, the Wyatts have been so damaged as heels that they absolutely needed a shakeup. Desperation? Probably, but it's hard to deny that the Wyatts (Bray, in particular) are still over. The fans obviously want to root for them, and now they have the chance. Add to that the fact that babyfaces are generally booked stronger than heels, and it could give the group a few much needed wins and restore some of their legitimacy.
> 
> Also, Wyatt has consistently had a "rage against the machine" vibe to him. Now, as a face (again, hopefully), he actually has a chance to. His character has always voiced his displeasure with "the system" and the want need to shake up the norm. For me, that falls far more in line with a babyface mentality then that of a heel.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Yeah. They've been booked terribly as heels, so this turn (if it is that) should be interesting at least. They need good booking to the nth degree with how badly they've been booked for so long now. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## FITZ

ShowStopper said:


> You went and you were bored? Man, that sucks and isn't a good sign since you're not one of the 'negative ones.'


I had a great time all weekend. Raw was boring until the last 30 minutes. I loved Mania, Dallas is a great city, and I saw some awesome Indy shows. And Raw was boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FITZ said:


> I had a great time all weekend. Raw was boring until the last 30 minutes. I loved Mania, Dallas is a great city, and I saw some awesome Indy shows. And Raw was boring.


Yeah, I just meant Raw; not the entire weekend. I've been to Mania weekends and they are always fun. Just a matter if Mania and Raw is good. :lol


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Honestly the worst part was the announcers.

Cole gave the "it's Christian" a run for it's money.


----------



## Randy Lahey

BarrettBarrage said:


> Honestly the worst part was the announcers.
> 
> Cole gave the "it's Christian" a run for it's money.


The announce team is the weakest in Raw history. JBL and Cole are terrible, and the black guy adds nothing either.


----------



## fanindallas

Prayer Police said:


> Who sold out to what now?


The arena attendant for taking the beach ball.


----------



## Wrestlefire

zrc said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Ryder is released soon, and the Mania win was his carriage clock for the years he was there.


Almost hope so at this point -- that's not the way the title is supposed to be handled. Of course, I could say the same for about the entire first two hours and maybe 15 or 20 minutes.

And yet it's almost clear AJ is getting jobbed to the champ here, so, really, what did we gain tonight?

And Dr. Phil next week and NXT in a month of a holding pattern now. Oh God...


----------



## rescue141x

Dudes.. for a Raw after Wrestlemania.. it was friggin horrible and boring. Stick a fork in it, WWE is done.


----------



## Wrestlefire

ShowStopper said:


> You went and you were bored? Man, that sucks and isn't a good sign since you're not one of the 'negative ones.'


Fitz is right.

It's now official. The IWC and the fans pissed off at the product ain't gonna do shit.

Vince McMahon has now taken his mantra of the wrestlers, parlayed it onto the fans, and made it stick: WHERE ELSE YOU GONNA GO?

He's basically heaped a bunch of puke on a plate (no quotation marks -- actual sausage gravy in that regard is quite good) and made you guys eat it.

And you ain't gonna do shit.

So why wouldn't he book Mania as a meaningless clusterfuck that, at best, alienated more than a few people and, at worst, told you exactly what he really thinks of you -- that R. Truth "FUCK YOU, WE GOT YOUR MONEY!" GIF?

Congratulations, wrestling fans, you've been fucking neutered by Vincent Kennedy McMahon.


----------



## Kaajo36

The Miz won the IC Title and Maryse is back. Nothing to add just awesome RAW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

BarrettBarrage said:


> Honestly the worst part was the announcers.
> 
> Cole gave the "it's Christian" a run for it's money.





Randy Lahey said:


> The announce team is the weakest in Raw history. JBL and Cole are terrible, and the black guy adds nothing either.


Absolutely. I know it's Vince in their ears, but still -- they kill any heat the guys in the ring manage to build. The heel announcer crap has GOT to go, and the announcers need to stick to calling the action instead of arguing with each other and blathering on what's fucking trending on twatter. J R was so great, because he gave all the action some air of legitimacy, making you actually forget that it's 'sports entertainment'. These guys just mash in your face that everything you're seeing is all bullshit. The other wrestling orgs don't do that, and the matches are SO much more enjoyable to watch, even with a lot of less talented workers. To this day I have no fucking idea why WWE insists on sticking with that ridiculous and annoying practice.


----------



## bm0ney23

What if they bring Bullet Club out but instead of helping AJ win they turn on him and cost him the belt, and that starts a fued between AJ and Balor. Then Roman moves on to Seth or whoever after that.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Post mania is the new mania!

Not one single complaint.

Enzo is a god on the mic

And the Styles clash got the win!!


----------



## rjvcrisen5

Actually, after reading the falcon arrow's AMA, and that Roman will be champ until summerslam, I am not completely heart broken that Aj is gonna be fed to Roman. My guess is in summer, Rollins returns, him and roman duke it out for the title, meanwhile AJ succumbs to mid card hell. Suck, I know he's up there in age, but I really want him to have at least one title run.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

I came on here excited... And then I see your guys' posts... WTF


----------



## domotime2

Good raw. I don't want to paint it out to be amazing or anything just because of a few debuts of guys i've never heard of, but it was definitely fun and each segment had something semi interesting happen. A definite 'cant miss' raw, but nothing really HUGE happened compared to past raws.

No Ziggler or Paige or Lesnar going crazy moments. AJ being #1 contender is cool and shocking though. Great main event match with a great build.


----------



## henrymark

If Jericho is leaving again soon I don't see the point in having him going over styles especially since AJ is going to be the no.1 contender. If he can't beat Jericho why is it believable that he is going to compete with the WWE's golden boy?

This boy is gonna feed on the whole roster starting with the IWC's favorites. We all know it.

:reigns2


----------



## squarebox

Thought it was a really average RAW for the night after Mania. Nothing surprising happened, pointless chants from the crowd solidifies how bored out of their brains they must have been.


----------



## chronoxiong

It was a good RAW this week. We had a lot of debuts from some of the NXT guys to Cesaro returning and a surprise Maryse appearance. I'm not sure if Maryse is really back with the company but her being with Miz can really help add to his heat because she is fricken hot. Oh yeah, not surprised Zack Ryder's IC Title was cut short. Reminds me of Christian's World Title win a while back. I was intrigued by Roman Reigns quick 30 second promo telling the crowd that he is not a bad guy nor good guy, that he is THE guy. The fans booed him all night. The New Day defeated the LoN setting off the beatdown of Wade Barrett. I guess this is leading to Barrett's release. The Charlotte promo with all the Women superstars in the ring was effective because she mentioned about how quickly she rose to the top. It has gotten me to want to someone take her down. I guess Natalya will be the next challenger? The Tables Match between the Dudleyz and Usos was cool and I liked the finish. I'm impressed with Enzo's mic skills. Match of the night goes to the Fatal Four Way match. I'm surprised AJ Styles won it as he had just made his debut not too long ago as well. But oh well, the match was entertaining and the crowd loved it too. The crowd was alive all night.


----------



## Draykorinee

I'm not blown away by this thread, I really wanted it to have been a good raw.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

For a Raw after Mania it was disappointing. Where the hell was Bayley?!


----------



## Morrison17

A good show. I enjoyed it.

I disagree with a lot of things that happen and it will not be pleasent to watch AJ jobbing Reigns, but it was still cool.

2 really big NXT debuts, they are NXTs best. Cesaro return and AJs moment. And Miz is awesome.

Not sure what crowd was smocking to chan "you deserved it" for Ryder. But they also blamed security guard for doing his job, so fuck them. 

How is Zayns injurey real? It looks incredible scripted. Cesaro on RAW, Zayn is not good enough for contenders match (kayfabe wise he didin't do shit to deserve it)


----------



## Destiny

Well that was pretty much trash.

Shane being GM was pointless because he was barely shown. Dumb idea.

The main event was the only thing I found interesting. Cesaro returning is awesome. Styles/Reigns is fresh, which is fine. However, their both extremely average on the mic, so I'm not that confident that it will be successful. 

The new guys debuting is cool but they could've booked them better.

Ryder losing the title is an absolute joke. Good to see Maryse though.

Natty/Charlotte is random as hell. That better not be a feud. Sasha or Becky should get a rematch. 

Cena? HHH? Ambrose?

Meh.


----------



## Searchy1

squarebox said:


> Thought it was a really average RAW for the night after Mania. Nothing surprising happened, pointless chants from the crowd solidifies how bored out of their brains they must have been.


Nothing surprising?! Were we watching the same RAW? Thought it was brilliant. They only made two mistakes booking wise & that was announcing Apollo Crews before he came out, would have been amazing to see the reaction if they just had him come out instead. 

The biggest booking error though was not having Bayley there. Huge mistake.


----------



## Searchy1

Infact, Ive no doubt Bayley would have got the biggest cheer of the night.


----------



## StarzNBarz

welcome to monday night nxt!


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Cesaro shouldve won that match. Styles is tied with jericho anyways plus styles losing to reigns this early really hurts him. Cesaro shouldve won and mainevented payback against reigns. Even if he lost to reigns it wouldve done more for him being in a mainevent program then doing nothing.


----------



## Erik.

It was fucking awesome seeing Cesaro reutrn.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

The Power that Be said:


> God this f***king crowd is annoying, thank god all the neckbeards will be back home or back in Europe next week.


Haha yeah, I'm also glad. I hate it when crowds are vocal rather than sitting in their seats completely silent the entire time.


----------



## J-B

Not a bad Raw, but I'm really looking forward to a main event match for the first time in god knows how long. Just a few thoughts from certain segments:

- Hilarious how the commentary addressed the crowd almost immediately. "aha they boo who they usually cheer maggle!" :jbl What a load of bollocks 

- Popped for The Miz winning another IC title, can't wait to see him as Champ on the upcoming UK Raw. was cool seeing Maryse too. Such an underrated performer, plus it means that we haven't got that geek Ryder walking round as Champ anymore. Back to NXT with Mojo you go. 

- That Women's segment was a waste of time. I thought this was Bayley's moment for sure, but in the end we get charisma vacuum Nattie step up and for the love of god please don't insert her into the Women's title picture. It would just completely kill my interest in that title almost immediately.

- CESARO!! :mark: Shocked that he never won though, but AJ winning is the next best option for me. A babyface AJ Styles up against a heel Reigns works well in my opinion, unless they're gonna do a triple threat with Jericho as the only heel. We'll see.


----------



## Brock

Surely this is a slow burn type heel turn first Reigns? Or are they really just going to continue blindly with him as a face?

That smirk/laugh when AJ came out, the smirk I think he gave the crowd when the boos were coming. Surely. Only watched bits and pieces so far and ill watch more of Raw later.

Wait, what the fuck am I saying? Reigns ain't turning heel lol.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

All that matters is that Maryse is back. Yes, yes, yes. Roman can reign as WWE Champ for the next decade squashing everyone and staying face, Rusev can continue to job. Doesn't matter, Maryse is back.

Great to have Miz as IC Champ again, the guys the ultimate underdog, the IWC should eat that shit up but instead he just gets hate because of his background.

Though why is it that every time the LON get a win they immediately get their asses kicked just to ensure that they never ever, ever look even remotely credible.


----------



## SlowmanBrains

TripleG said:


> So the result Hell in a Cell is now meaningless. Shane is running the show anyway despite losing.


Fucking retarded. Just make everybody happy, let everybody win. Because, why not. Vince doesn't let logic get in his way. If everybody wins nobody complains. Except you have no fucking credibility left, your stories become worthless. Idiots.

:kobefacepalm


----------



## The Traditionalist

:clap Greatest dream, or worst nightmare? That's what pro-wrestling is all about. Sometimes it's high fives and wild elation. Other times it's nail biting and sweating things out. And we must not forget that old adage about *PAYBACK*, either. :wink2: 



It just goes to show you, though. Sometimes the fantasy World can be as difficult to manipulate as the real one. I never lose hope! I also know how devoted others can be to their cause. (Y)


----------



## luckyfri

instead of changing the shitty time we had last year with wwe threw the wm event , the wwe used the wm event to cement the depressing past into a going on presence.
yesterday i stopped watch raw after one hour. i had enough. it is bullshit. i really do not know any reason why i should tune in the future.
even erdogan and putin have a better feeling for what is happening in their countries than wwe in their own environment.
wwe you are shit right now. only because now you make some money cause of the network does not hide you are going down


----------



## Morrison17

Is it bad that I enjoyed Roman Reigns part of the show? 
It's just so fun to watch WWEs try to make new top face suddenly becoming wwes new top heel.

Also, fuck that disrespectful morons for chanting rats's names when Charlotte and Becky were in the ring.


----------



## SlowmanBrains

SnapOrTap said:


> O look. It's Black Ryback.


They should team up. Ryback & Ryblack.

:mase


----------



## clinic79

Roman looked more comfortable tonight. I expected him to spear AJ Styles at the end of the show but I like the direction where they're going with him.

Was glad to see Miz winning the title and getting a feud. I don't remember the last when the Miz was feuding with someone tbh. He's one of the most underutilised talent's in the main roster imo.


----------



## zrc

AyrshireBlue said:


> For a Raw after Mania it was disappointing. Where the hell was Bayley?!


In NXT where she belongs.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Shocker. Certain people falling for the rope-a-dope from WWE once again when it comes to RAWs after WrestleMania. Just because Enzo/Cass, CESARO DA GAWD, and AJ's win all occurred within the final thirty minutes.

Sorry but that was a shit RAW to compliment a mediocre WrestleMania. Easily the worst RAW after Mania ever. On a night where they could have redeemed themselves, they just simply made it business as usual even though ironically Shane "took over" the show. It was no different than your typical mediocre RAW.

Apollo Crews and Baron Corbin, despite being men with potential, simply aren't ready for primetime yet and they were the wrong calls up from NXT at the moment. Hell, the Vaudevillans are so DOA that they're getting a SMACKDOWN DEBUT. How unbelievable but not really. The Women's title segment with Charlotte tanked. Where the women's division was made to write a new chapter, the crowd completely shat on it for a Bayley debut they didn't even get. Charlotte, and Natalya, were awful on the mic as well.

Roman Reigns as champion got savaged by the crowd. Poor guy because he is only doing what he is told to do and the crowd just wont let him live. As for AJ winning, yeah he won and it is well deserved. I am happy for him being a fan since his first ever match in TNA but let's face facts here. Reigns is getting a long title reign and will most likely be similar to the 06-07 Cena reign. Looks like Styles will be the first victim of the Roman Empire, Bullet Club incoming or not. Reigns is "the guy" and WWE will not budge that notion. People are just going to either learn to deal with it or STOP. FUCKING. WATCHING.

Anyways, shit RAW tonight. On par with a mediocre Mania. Imagine that. WWE was able to kill the crowd for the most part tonight after a Mania for RAW. Well done, you fucking dumbdicks. This fucking company, man....


----------



## SlowmanBrains

TwistedLogic said:


> Little known fact, Charlotte's breasts are directly proportionate to the length of her...


:homer2


----------



## Not Lying

I needed to watch this RAW to know I need a break.
First of all, Fuck the fans, fuck everyone who cheers Vince McMahon and Booes Roman... Because they're fucking morons.
2nd, fuck Roman, gona bury AJ.
Charlotte to keep hugging that title... and now she'll be having filler feuds with Nattie and IDK, probably till Sasha gets a 1 on 1 match at SummerSlam or something, I wanted something to happen last night like ALL the girls attacking Flair, but no, some stupid BS.
Little development for Sami.. no matter how over he'll get, he's going to get fed to Owens and fade into obscurity.


Yeah I'm definetly going to stop watching for a couple of month.. hopefully some stuff would change..


----------



## genghis hank

I've been wrong two nights in a row. I expected last night would be good before they return to the old format, but it was really mediocre.

Don't get the point of Shane 'running the show' when he barely appeared after the opening segment. Felt like it had no impact whatsoever. That was really weak.


----------



## Saved_masses

it's as if people forget last years post Mania Raw. All we had was Lesnar destroy Michael Cole, they rest was awful, remember that 6 man tag main event?

Last night was a solid show that also seemed very fresh. Having no Authority was great, Shane do a good job as GM and done what a GM should do and stick to backstage segments and not 20 minute monologues in the ring.

Corbin I thought was great, surprised Crews debuted as I don't think he's ready for the main roster but we'll see how it pans out, Enzo and Cass were the best thing about last night.

Also interested to see where they go with this Wyatt face turn. They built up Zayn vs Owens more, and the main event was a great match and was good to see Cesaro back.

Only thing I didn't like was the women's promo, it felt lackluster but the rest of the show was good :shrug

A lot better than the garbage we got leading to Mania.


----------



## RyanPelley

No Gallows and Anderson? Boo.

And LOL. Going from a possible Owens vs. Zayn or Styles IC Title feud to Miz vs. Ryder. Way to yet again take a dump on any meaning that title has.


----------



## Restomaniac

Roach13 said:


> They have declared war and they will fuck with anyone who the fans like.


Thats how I see I too. I said this during the RTWM. WM was Vince giving the fans the ultimate middle finger. This RAW is the fans shitting on those things that Vince did during WM. This giving him it right back.
At this point we are seeing a Vince Vs Fans feud.


----------



## ManiT

Those heelish Reigns smiles to Zayn, Owens, Jericho and Styles....

We may have something right here....


----------



## amhlilhaus

They leaked talk about a reset. If they think this was a reset, theyre dead wrong.

Its same old shit, 2 guys not ready coming from nxt, aj making reigns look good and wyatts going 50 50 with a heel team doesnt change anything


----------



## Hyphen

I liked this Raw a lot. Especially the NXT guys debuts and the main event. Corbin vs Ziggler was an entertaining match and I noticed I was marking out a bit for Corbin. He's just a guy who could really become that main event heel in a few years. Apollo is an instant hit with the crowd. I can't really think of anyone who combines high flying and power moves so fluently. Enzo and Cass were definitely the perfect tag team to move up. The Revival, American Alpha and possibly Vaudevillains will do big things on the main roster but it's a smart move to let the great talkers go first. 

The main event beat every WM match in my opinion. I was marking out as hell for Cesaro and that's even crazier considering I'm a huge fan of the other three guys as well. A little disappointed he didn't win but AJ will put on a show in his deserved title shot.


----------



## NeyNey

No Ambrose. Really. BYE. :tripsscust
Cesaro/Enzo/Cass :gasm


----------



## SiON

I kinda liked the understated NXT debuts... 

Felt like they were a big deal by them not being advertised much before hand and just coming up and being their characters from NXT(lack there of in Apollos case)

Zo and Cass killed it and I think they are quietly setting up for a solid card at Payback...


----------



## TheSecretAmerican

SiON said:


> I kinda liked the understated NXT debuts...
> 
> Felt like they were a big deal by them not being advertised much before hand and just coming up and being their characters from NXT


I was thinking today about the old promos they used to put out for debuting/returning guys. 10 years ago Cesaro would have had a promo running for 3/4 weeks about coming back from injury.

The great thing about last night was both E&C and Cesaro music hit and the crowd went nuts. A real surprise debut and return, so cool.


----------



## Rocketmansid

RyanPelley said:


> No Gallows and Anderson? Boo.
> 
> *And LOL. Going from a possible Owens vs. Zayn or Styles IC Title feud to Miz vs. Ryder. Way to yet again take a dump on any meaning that title has.*


*
*

Miz is one of the best heels of the company and can talk on the mic and not a bad wrestler, while Ryder has proving he can wrestle and talk on the mic. Its a storyline that has potential to be good.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

If they are indeed turning Reigns into a tweener they should let him tag with other heels from time to time whenever he has tag team matches. He's obviously going to wrestle AJ at Payback. I'd like to see them have Reigns and Jericho team to take on AJ and Cesaro on an upcoming RAW.


----------



## SyrusMX

Pacmanboi said:


> They can't mute the Post Mania crowd tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


Instead they had JBL saying that the post Mania crowd is so crazy that they'll, "boo people they normally cheer for" lol.

No WWE, we still hate Reigns, no matter what you try to force down our throats. Not even sending out the most over heel (Y2J) you have at the moment was enough to put him over. Just turn Reigns heel and be done with it.


----------



## ElTerrible

amhlilhaus said:


> They leaked talk about a reset. If they think this was a reset, theyre dead wrong.


Oh I think reset means next week everything Shane did will be voided. I can totally see that. They were scared of the usual smart, drunk, international post-Mania crowd. They´d have shit on everything that smells like HHH, Steph and Vince, so Shane gets the pity week and next week they cancel the #1 contender status of Styles. Of course at the same time, they´ll let Miz keep the belt, cause fuck logic. :grin2:


----------



## kingfunkel

For fuck sake you passionate fun loving fans can you please stop booing the people you normally cheer and cheer the people you normally boo.


----------



## Empress

I liked RAW. It was short on major surprises and dull stretches, but I enjoyed it for the most part. 

It's about time they injected some heelish traits into Reigns' character. I loved his swag, arrogance and watching the challengers fight. "The Guy" should've put in an appearance months ago. I hope this is the lead in to a full blown heel run. It's gonna be fun watching Roman troll the fans back. 

I'm so incredibly happy for AJ Styles. Scripted or not, Styles has worked hard for this moment. He's the most over babyface right now and will get a good match out of Reigns. The contrast in their personalities should help. Still, I wish he would've won at Mania but I suppose this is his consolation.

Enzo and Cass :mark:

I wish Wade got a better send off. He deserved such a better run. 

Shane being in charge after Vince unleashed Undertaker made no sense at all. But that's typical WWE. 

Maryse helping Miz was cool. I hope she's sticking around. 

The cherry on top of RAW was Cesaro's return. :banderas I've missed that man so much. The main event was flawless.


----------



## Even Flow

Zayn isn't injured for anyone wondering. They just did the angle to re-introduce Cesaro, and further the feud with Owens/Zayn.


----------



## RapShepard

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Cesaro shouldve won that match. Styles is tied with jericho anyways plus styles losing to reigns this early really hurts him. Cesaro shouldve won and mainevented payback against reigns. Even if he lost to reigns it wouldve done more for him being in a mainevent program then doing nothing.


Let's be real no matter when a hardcore darling loses it will always be portrayed as harming them beyond repair.


----------



## -XERO-

*Haha!*


----------



## oztin316

ALL HOPE IS GONE?
AJ^^...cesaro...THE guy...the women...corbin..crews..enzo cass...the miz n maryyyse...
HOPEHOPEHOPE


----------



## Jonasolsson96

RapShepard said:


> Let's be real no matter when a hardcore darling loses it will always be portrayed as harming them beyond repair.


I never said that. I just think Cesaro winning that match is a smarter booking decision. Aj Styles is new and shouldnt lose his two first big matches. Cesaro on the other hand is established enough and has the type of character where a competetive match with reigns even if he loses would actually benefit him alot more then doing nothing at payback. Aj Styles needs to be built up


----------



## RapShepard

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I never said that. I just think Cesaro winning that match is a smarter booking decision. Aj Styles is new and shouldnt lose his two first big matches. Cesaro on the other hand is established enough and has the type of character where a competetive match with reigns even if he loses would actually benefit him alot more then doing nothing at payback. Aj Styles needs to be built up


I think AJ works much better because they have more options. If they are smart and finally turn Reigns I think AJ gets him more heel heat. But even if they go full retard and keep Reigns face and turn AJ you can pull out the Bullet Club. Plus I think long run it soothes fans mind that WWE at least respect Styles enough to make him at least upper midcard.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

AJ on top. Who would have thought after last night?

Cesaro return and looking great.

A main event with all young or new talent. No cenas, shows, kanes etc.

Enzo and Cass are awesome! and Dudleys will make them shine. New day + LON + Wyatts!?? Tag Division is on fire.

Corbin is a badass.

Apollo Crews...meh. more flippy shit midcard stuff i guess.

Womens Division is actually being taken seriously.

Some good stuff on RAW even if you don't like Reigns/Vince/Shane stuff.


----------



## Funaki7

I'm sure this thread is likely filled with a lot of bitching, but that was a cracking Raw.

Apollo Crews debuts but not in a big role. I'm a bit disappointed that it was Tyler Breeze he beat. I'm big on Tyler Breeze and since he has such a distinctive character, he needs to be on the mic instead of just losing. He has barely established the pretty boy gimmick and as a fan of his, I'd like to see a big more. Happy that Crews isn't in a big role though. He's a guy that should work up to the top because he has some flaws but is a solid addition to the roster. Guys like Neville need the spotlight before Crews gets it so it's good Apollo isn't a top guy.

Big Cass and Enzo debut almost perfectly. They are so cheesy and I should technically hate them, but the crowd go nuts so it keeps me sucked in. Good choice of opponents for them too. Dudley Boyz are in the perfect role. They can beat established teams like The Usos to stay relevant, but they should be giving some name value to the up and coming teams too.

I want anyone who hates the WWE to stop and think about that main event. Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, AJ Styles and Chris Jericho. Aside from the latter, they managed to sell you 3 guys who they apparently "will ruin" as top contenders. Zayn is so over right now and should work up to the world title so it was a good play to continue the Owens feud and bring back Cesaro, who was also easily sold as a title contender in that moment too. So they basically have 4 title contenders out of this, minus Jericho. I was pretty scared Jericho would win. After he hit the code breaker, I felt it was over. He beat AJ in a result that annoyed me last night and he was the only guy who would be a bad winner this time. Instead, they did the smartest play. AJ's struggled slightly to get the crowd behind him. His pop tonight wasn't amazing. Owens is over as hell, Cesaro will be over as hell for a while and Zayn is over as hell. Now, Styles will be 50 times more over because he's facing Reigns. We all know Reigns wins the feud, it only makes sense with him just taking the title. But we have AJ Styles in a legitimate feud for the WWE Championship, soon after he joined, and Reigns will improve exponentially from a long PPV match with Styles. Great all round.

Like everyone else, Miz beating Ryder annoyed me. I really like Miz, but you heard that crowd with Ryder. No way should Zack lose the feud at the end of this. I don't like him but he had a massive moment and they need to continue it. He should have a decent reign cause the Intercontinental title has been looking strong for a while.

I watched it last night so I can't really remember, but didn't Wyatt Family do something? That's my ONLY gripe with the WWE right now. The Wyatt Family don't even need to win matches. All they need to do is copy a small ounce of the MOD's reign and they will be huge. I've posted ways for them to do this before but half of those have been ruined by the WWE. They are the only slight in the company for me right now.

NXT is fantastic. Nakamura looked strong and he has more to him than KENTA. KENTA can put on a great match in a 30 minuter, but he's looked a bit boring in short matches, he's not really got a character, he doesn't speak English well and his injures hurt him bad. Nakamura on the otherhand has a character right there already, and even though I'm not his biggest fan and don't get what's so "swag" about stroke face and raving hand movements, I can believe him as a top guy instantly and am happy to see him in feuds without even speaking. Finn Balor is slightly boring for me, but he's got a very strong push. That push alone makes him a very legit guy upon his WWE arrival so he will be a great addition to things like the Intercontinental ranks. Samoa Joe looks like a beast and is kept strong which is all he ever requires. He's also putting on some good matches which is good to see cause his late TNA run was abysmal. Bobby Roode is joining and he's a guy who desperately needs the motivation. I found him so lackluster since his initial TNA title run but I felt he was just getting bored. American Alpha are probably my favourite tag team in the world right now and Chad Gable has more potential than just about anyone in the world. We have the Cruiserweight Tournament which could be a sign of things to come after the Woman's Title was added.

With John Cena and Randy Orton gone, it's great to see that the WWE can thrive without them. Orton specifically is terrible to me (plus I didn't see his psychotic rise) so I'm kind of happy he's away. Cena can really give us an interesting feud with anyone and has a knack for creating life long rivals with everyone. Rock, Punk, Batista, Orton, Owens and if you put them together once more, Zayn. Cena creates a big time feud with anyone he faces so he'll be a worthwhile return, especially cause we all know Cena Vs Reigns will happen which is Hulk Vs Andre all over again. The return of Seth Rollins should be brilliant too cause he can thrive in every role the WWE gives him and he's add some massive name power with how legit he is considering he vacated the title.


----------



## SyrusMX

Upon second thought, I think I could get behind a Roman Reigns who's a cocky punk ass prick. It's not the most ideal situation, but I'm down, if that's the way they go with him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SyrusMX said:


> Upon second thought, I think I could get behind a Roman Reigns who's a cocky punk ass prick. It's not the most ideal situation, but I'm down, if that's the way they go with him.


The irony here is that if he acts like he doesn't give a shit if fans like him or not after trying so hard (and unsuccessfully so) to be liked, fans will probably end up liking him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

And I'm sorry but we're acting like a Maryse return is something huge? Has the standards of WWE programming become SO low that we'll act like a talent we somewhat cared and remembered is one of the grand highlights of RAW?

What's next, are some of us going to pop if Michelle McCool comes back? :mj4


----------



## Honey Bucket

I got chills during that Enzo/Cass debut. The crowd was hanging on to every word and was by far away my favourite segment of the night. Dudleys sold it perfectly as well. More segments like this and I may actually look forward to a tag team match not involving the titles.

Corbin's debut was done nicely. He doesn't need to win clean but he showed his vicious side and it didn't feel forced. I expect he'll face Ziggy at Payback (btw what happened to Extreme Rules? I take it that's history?)

The Wyatts reaction was incredibly heartening, and I wouldn't class them as babyfaces by a long shot just yet, but tbh they shouldn't even be on TV. Keep them out until Harper is fit. They don't need to be in a forgettable midcard crawl with LoN (boy I feel bad for Rusev). 

Apollo Crews debut was meh, but he came in with zero fanfare and you can't exactly get far with a semi-squash match on your first showing.

Cesaro looked like a legit star when he walked out. Keep the suits, the sunglasses, the swagger and the swing and his lack of mic work will be an utter irrelevance. Owens was perhaps the MVP of the evening. His attack on Zayn was brutal and he put in a marvellous showing after his brutal bumps the previous night.

Plus we have new guys in the main event pictures. Rollins still to come as well. Things are looking promising...but yeah, we say that every fucking year. I expect it all to fall to rock bottom in the next couple of weeks because it's customary.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

RapShepard said:


> I think AJ works much better because they have more options. If they are smart and finally turn Reigns I think AJ gets him more heel heat. But even if they go full retard and keep Reigns face and turn AJ you can pull out the Bullet Club. Plus I think long run it soothes fans mind that WWE at least respect Styles enough to make him at least upper midcard.


But nobody is turning though and you know it. Will be face Reigns going over face Aj and thats where he gets damaged. If we're lucky Jericho costs Aj the match but I doubt Reigns is turning heel or vice versa.


----------



## Rocketmansid

WWE could be dumb enough to turn AJ and have him reunite with BC. I like the idea someone else had of Roman turning heel and being with the BC as the leader.


----------



## RapShepard

Jonasolsson96 said:


> But nobody is turning though and you know it. Will be face Reigns going over face Aj and thats where he gets damaged. If we're lucky Jericho costs Aj the match but I doubt Reigns is turning heel or vice versa.


I know nothing I see no reason to believe he won't eventually. Far more examples of faces that get loud boo's turning than there are of ignoring the boo's. Cena being the only person allowed to be a face that gets booed is not enough of a pattern for me to say they won't turn him.

Look at Charlotte they wanted to use her as a face didn't work. So they found the right time then had her turn and remained with her. They wanted New Day to be face it didn't work. They waited for the right time turned them, stuck with them, and now they are back face and cheers are great. Thats a trend thats usually how they do it. I'm not going to use 1 guy as evidence for why he won't ever turn


----------



## Rocketmansid

Sleepngbear said:


> The irony here is that if he acts like he doesn't give a shit if fans like him or not after trying so hard (and unsuccessfully so) to be liked, fans will probably end up liking him.


And that would be the point.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Vince lives in his own world.

In his mind, AJ vs Reigns accomplishes:

- Reigns having a guaranteed good first match as "THE guy" because his ass wil be carried to it.

- AJ losing momentum so that that TNA guy doesn't become bigger than anyone else.

- guaranteed crowd reaction

Of course, his tiny mind can't comprehend that all it does is bury Reigns deeper down the shithole.


----------



## MrMarkPC

All I'm Gonna say is that Shinsuke Nakamura is the future.
He will make WWE a lot of money with his big dream matches such as -
1. AJ Styles - Rematch from the 5 star match at wrestle kingdom 10
2. Brock Lesnar - Both strong style and rematch from NJPW, and also how shinsuke wouldn't be fazed by Brock
3. Dean Ambrose - Both hard hitting lunatics 
4. Finn Balor - Both the future and a throwback to there NJPW days
5. Hideo Itami - Arguably the best 2 Japanese wrestlers in the world/ever


----------



## Bazinga

Are Creative going to be able to handle these new guns on the roster?

Crews will be the new Neville; good matches but never gets passed the midcard
Enzo/Cass will be forgotten after the Dudelyz feud as there are no heel tag teams
Corbin is the one most likely to get a sustained push IMO.
Cesaro is going to be back to midcard purgatory in a few weeks.

When Cena, Rollins and Orton return, expect the 3 singles stars to be largely forgotten. Maybe they can help build the IC/US divisions which are looking really weak at the moment.

Owens and Zayn have moved away from the IC scene but what happens once their feud is over? Back to the midcard to make room for Lesnar/Cena/Rollins/Ambrose at Summerslam?

It's a stacked roster in terms of talent but the star power is lacking. 

Hopefully we get some booking which actually makes sense (unlike the majority of the Mania midcard) to get us to a kick ass Summerslam and beyond.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

#RAW H1: 4.287m, H2: 4.178m, H3: 3.816m, AVG: 4.094m - SIGNIFICANTLY down from last year's 5.364m post-Mania RAW.

HOLY. SHIT.

Well deserved but WOW.....


----------



## SPCDRI

1.3 million lower than last year? Sub 4 million third hour?

WOW


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

1.8 million subscribers worldwide, WITH freebies.

Now that's a Wow :ti


----------



## LoneRanger1

I was pleased with Raw 4/4. I think AJ as the number 1 contender is a very interesting call. He is a good wrestler, has great merchandise sales, champion appeal and is naturally over with the crowd. He is basically everything WWE want Reigns to be but have failed to achieve. I guess it all depends on whether HHH can convince Vince to go with it.

I enjoyed the Wyatt Family attacking LON, especially the "Thank you Wyatts" chant. Not going to get my hopes up but a nice moment at least...


----------



## Rocketmansid

WWE lately been WCW 99.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Fucking amazing episode. All the grand debuts/returns and everything... We have officially entered a new era. And hopefully this era will hold up.

While I'm not a fan of Ryder losing his title in such a quick fashion I must praise how it all went down. Most people wouldn't admit this but Miz is fantastic at interacting with other entities in a heel fashion, like he did with Ryder's father.

All in all, immense potential all over the place.... But then again let's not get too excited. Let's wait and see how WWE will handle all these great talents throughout this wild year.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Its ok next weeks show has appearances by Dr Phil and "pop rockers" Hundred Handed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SPCDRI said:


> 1.3 million lower than last year? Sub 4 million third hour?
> 
> WOW


They are fucked and they know it and Raw is in fucking shambles creatively.


----------



## Darren Criss

I still can't believe that my queen Maryse is back!!! So emotional


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

"New era" :mj5 Yeah, the new era of mediocre television and low ratings.


----------



## LaMelo

Where was Cena?


----------



## Wrestlefire

SPCDRI said:


> 1.3 million lower than last year? Sub 4 million third hour?
> 
> WOW


Well, you're Vince and you finally consummate the middle finger you've been wanting to throw on your most devoted fans for the last three (at minimum) years, and that's about what you can expect, a 25% YOY drop in the ratings.

Vince has got to go or he will destroy this company.

Have to wonder how much cheap, maybe slightly used or dirty (garbage can) merch is laying around Dallas, TX right about now... (or at least Sunday and Monday...)


----------



## greasykid1

I thought RAW was fine this week, much improved in direction if not in logic.
Some shaking up in the divisions and a sense that it's not just the same 4 faces fighting each other again.

There were some obvious issues as well, of course.

For example, Crews debut was confused and not maximised. Even Saxton said he didn't know if the debut was down to Shane or not! It would have been such a small amount of effort to just not show the "Up Next" bullshit and then had Shane on the 'Tron saying:

"Big problem with RAW right now is lack of new talent. Well, as I'M in charge right now, please welcome the newest member of the RAW roster ... Apollo Crews!"

There was no actual clear thing in the show saying that Shane was causing ANYTHING!
We know that this was the exact RAW that was planned anyway, and Vince giving Shane his chance was just stuck on, last minute. But they could have made some effort. 

Overall, a real step in the right direction for me.
Let's just hope it lasts a while.

After all, now the big PPV is out of the way, Vince won't be so worried about putting over some of the guys he's less confident in.


----------



## Rocketmansid

The show was pretty good and better than most RAW's, I take this week over the majority of the weeks.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao @ the dumbasses in this thread shitting on Sami for getting injured.
> 
> The dude had a 5 star match vs Nakamura about 2 days ago and then a ladder match 24 hours later.
> 
> Fuck you guys.


Ex FUCKING Actly...

I watched that match monday morning and it blew anything and everything at Wrestlemania away and then some. Anyone saying Zayn is injury prone is mentally challenged.

I have only seen a little of Sami Zayn because I just recently subscribed to The Network because my fiance wanted to see the Shane match. 

I am 35 my fiance is 31 and she watched the AE. She LOVED the Zayn/Nakamura match. She would be considered a "casual". I watch Raw on DVR and usually she tunes out for the most part. After seeing Zayn/Nakamura she's like why is NXT so much better than Raw? She thinks Reigns is a tool and isn't impressed with "the look". She found it funny/ironic when HHH was getting cheered and Roman was getting booed a few weeks before Mania.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Rocketmansid said:


> The show was pretty good and better than most RAW's, I take this week over the majority of the weeks.


I was glad not to see The Authority. That is an improvement.

I was hoping for a title match on RAW and seeing Reigns lose. 

Anyone saying Cesaro is not OVER has no leg to stand on. 

I enjoyed the debut of Cass & Enzo were awesome.


----------



## Green Light

'I'm not a bad guy, I'm not a good guy, I'm THE guy' :trips5

Props to whoever came up with that line. Good stuff.


----------



## Mike Smalling

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> "New era" :mj5 Yeah, the new era of mediocre television and low ratings.


that era began ages ago


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Where were those promising newcomers that beat the fuck out of League of Nations at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Round of applause for fans tuning out just like Vince didn't think they would. Good job to eveyrone out there who followed through that have Nielsen boxes.

:clap


----------



## Brock

Fuck JBL/Cole and Saxton wound me up at the start of Raw. It was like they were giving a warning to viewers that there will be boos a coming, by bringing up the fact that it was a WM crowd, so they are different. 

FFS Cole, there would have been boos anyway, it didn't make a difference that for this Raw, there were international fans in the crowd. It doesn't matter if they were from Sweden or fucking Bulgaria, if they don't like someone, they are going to boo the fucker, or whatever they didn't happen to like, or chant random shit.

They tried turning the mics down, now they are making excuses by blaming the foreigners in the crowd. It was just sad to listen to tbh.

Even Vince chimed in on it and looked perturbed when the crowd were chanting anti Reigns crap.

I know the post WM crowds are always 'rowdy', but on this occasion, it just came across as desperate excuse making by them IMO.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, that was fucking awful coming from the commentary group on Monday (more likely fed by Vince/Dunn). Regardless, JBL is complete trash and I was still trying to defend his shit as recent as last year but even I can't defend this trite anymore. Cole is a corporate mouthpiece from Vince so you just learn to tune him out. Saxton is bad too but honestly, it feels like Cole and JBL (and probably Vince too) sabotage him and legit detest him being anywhere near them. However JBL is fucking awful. Inconsistent with his commentary, making outdated jokes and comments NOBODY gets, praising heels but shitting on them anyways, talking down faces but somehow finding a way to kiss Cena/Reigns's asses, and all in between.

That awful and obvious disclaimer before the show started tells you everything you need to know about WWE in a modern nutshell.


----------



## Rocketmansid

I think the commentary team on RAW should just be Mauro and King, put Cole on SD with someone else like Corey Graves.


----------



## Engel

Rocketmansid said:


> I think the commentary team on RAW should just be Mauro and King, put Cole on SD with someone else like Corey Graves.


Put Cole in a hole underneath whichever building they are in that week and leave him there to starve.


----------



## greasykid1

Rocketmansid said:


> I think the commentary team on RAW should just be Mauro and King, put Cole on SD with someone else like Corey Graves.


I can't stand Lawler or Cole on commentary.
For Lawler, they may as well have a machine at ringside with 3 buttons:

Press 1 for disrespectful comment about female wrestler, addressing only her appearance.
Press 2 for a joke that was last funny in 1960 and completely unrelated to the action.
Press 3 for an insult aimed at the play-by-play guy/the crowd/the face in the ring.

And I don't even know why Cole he even bothers sitting ringside for RAW matches. He's a living video game commentary track, spitting out the same cliches and "facts" every day, triggered by certain moves or wrestlers.

Completely uninspired and tedious.

When was the last time Y2J was wrestling a match and Cole didn't "remind" us that he was the first Undisputed Champion? I'm guessing it was rought 15 years ago, before it was true!

The best team they can put together right now is Mauro and ... JBL?
Although the Heel Colour man JBL sucks almost as bad as Lawler.


----------



## Rocketmansid

greasykid1 said:


> I can't stand Lawler or Cole on commentary.
> For Lawler, they may as well have a machine at ringside with 3 buttons:
> 
> Press 1 for disrespectful comment about female wrestler, addressing only her appearance.
> Press 2 for a joke that was last funny in 1960 and completely unrelated to the action.
> Press 3 for an insult aimed at the play-by-play guy/the crowd/the face in the ring.
> 
> And I don't even know why Cole he even bothers sitting ringside for RAW matches. He's a living video game commentary track, spitting out the same cliches and "facts" every day, triggered by certain moves or wrestlers.
> 
> Completely uninspired and tedious.
> 
> When was the last time Y2J was wrestling a match and Cole didn't "remind" us that he was the first Undisputed Champion? I'm guessing it was rought 15 years ago, before it was true!
> 
> The best team they can put together right now is Mauro and ... JBL?
> Although the Heel Colour man JBL sucks almost as bad as Lawler.


King is just out dated, JBL I have no idea what happened with him cause when he was SD commentator he was good. Maybe its the writing team why he sucks now and as for Cole the man can commentate when he is allowed too. I think with another shake up and the commentators being able to actually call the matches, the commentary can improve.


----------



## epbbi

Idiots chanting random garbage like sheep don't make a "good crowd". Half the chants are unintelligible on TV anyway.


----------



## Rocketmansid

epbbi said:


> Idiots chanting random garbage like sheep don't make a "good crowd". Half the chants are unintelligible on TV anyway.


I guess with the shows being boring, the fans have to entertain themselves somehow.


----------



## Foley_Fan

The commentary is by far the worst part about the show, I would watch it in mute if it wasn't for the crowd reactions. It's been terrible since JR left. Saxton doesn't really offer much, Graves should have got the nod ahead of him. JBL is just plain awful and I'm not going even going to mention the other one.

It would be a dream to see Stone Cold on the commentary desk or even Mick Foley. But maybe a more realistic one, at least replace one of the idiots with Corey Graves.


----------



## Rocketmansid

Foley_Fan said:


> The commentary is by far the worst part about the show, I would watch it in mute if it wasn't for the crowd reactions. It's been terrible since JR left. Saxton doesn't really offer much, Graves should have got the nod ahead of him. JBL is just plain awful and I'm not going even going to mention the other one.
> 
> *It would be a dream to see Stone Cold on the commentary desk or even Mick Foley. But maybe a more realistic one, at least replace one of the idiots with Corey Graves.*


*

*

Graves could replace King and JBL on RAW. But I would start him off on SD for a test run first.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Finally got around to watching the mainevent.

What a match. Styles was on fire. Wow did he ever put on a good performence. He hit alot of his signature moves, his moves were great, his selling was awesome.

Really happy he won as a Styles fan.

As a long time AJ Styles fan (He's my favorite wrestler by far the last 5-6 years), and as someone who has hated the WWE and alot of things they have done, man was it ever a good feeling for me to see him win a match like that, and for the show to end him celebrating becoming the #1 Contender. I had an awesome time watching it.

I did know before that he won, which is a way made it better because my assumption coming in would have been theres no way he would have won, but since I knew before he did I was able to just enjoy the match. And I had a great time watching it. Can't remember the last time (Besides Lesnar squashing Cena) I've enjoyed watching a WWE match that much. Its been a very long time for me.


----------



## LaMelo

As long as Crews doesn't talk he can be a star.


----------



## admiremyclone

Edit - Never mind.


----------



## LaMelo

This was a good show this week.


----------



## DevilDogRob

nope well see about that title reign


----------



## LaMelo

The Miz is Awesome!


----------

